# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Valdoxan: wie kent deze nieuwe antidepressiva?

## jari1983

Goedendag allemaal,

Ik ben heel onbekend met antidepressiva en heb het ook nog nooit geslikt op 1 cymbalta pil na. hier kreeg ik zo n onwijs enge bijwerking van. Ik begon echt te trippen, wist niet meer waar ik was, ben out gegaan en werd wakker met een paniekaanval wat ik nog nooit had gehad en had het gevoel dat mijn bloed in de fik stond. vreselijk. nu ben ik dus onwijs bang om weer medicatie te gebruiken. De arts schrijft deze voor (Valdoxan), omdat deze minder bijwerkingen schijnt te hebben en je deze savonds moet nemen omdat het eerst op het melatonine gehalte werkt en tegelijkertijd ook de serotonine.

Wie o wie heeft wel van dit medicijn gehoord of er ervaring mee? 

Groetjes Jari

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wat is Valdoxan?*
Valdoxan is een geneesmiddel dat de werkzame stof agomelatine bevat. Het is verkrijgbaar in de vorm van oranjegele langwerpige tabletten (25 mg).

*Wanneer wordt Valdoxan voorgeschreven?*
Valdoxan wordt gebruikt voor de behandeling van ernstige depressies bij volwassenen. Een ernstige depressie is een aandoening waarbij patiënten lijden aan stemmingsstoornissen die hen in hun dagelijkse leven belemmeren. Tot de vaak voorkomende symptomen behoren grote somberheid, gevoelens van waardeloosheid, verminderde interesse in favoriete activiteiten, slaapstoornissen, een gevoel dat men wordt geremd (dat alles trager verloopt), angstgevoelens en veranderingen van gewicht. Het geneesmiddel is uitsluitend op doktersvoorschrift verkrijgbaar.

*Hoe wordt Valdoxan gebruikt?*
De aanbevolen dosis Valdoxan is één tablet eenmaal daags. Het middel kan met of zonder voedsel voor het slapengaan worden ingenomen. Wanneer er na twee weken geen verbetering van de symptomen optreedt, kan de arts de dosis verhogen naar twee tabletten per dag, die samen voor het slapengaan worden ingenomen. Patiënten met een depressie moeten minimaal zes maanden worden behandeld om er zeker van te kunnen zijn dat de symptomen zijn verdwenen. De leverfunctie van de patiënt dient aan het begin van de behandeling met behulp van bloedonderzoeken te worden gecontroleerd, en opnieuw na ongeveer zes, 12 en 24 behandelingsweken. De lever dient tevens te worden gecontroleerd als de patiënt symptomen ontwikkelt die op leverproblemen zouden kunnen duiden. De behandeling moet worden onderbroken bij patiënten met abnormale leverenzymconcentraties in het bloed. Er dienen in dit geval herhaaldelijke bloedonderzoeken te worden uitgevoerd, totdat de waarde van de leverenzymen weer normaal is. Omdat er geen duidelijk voordeel is gebleken van een behandeling met Valdoxan bij patiënten ouder dan 65 jaar, dient het geneesmiddel in deze leeftijdsgroep met voorzichtigheid te worden gebruikt. Voorzichtigheid is tevens geboden wanneer het middel wordt gebruikt bij patiënten met een matige tot ernstige nierfunctiestoornis. Het geneesmiddel mag niet worden gebruikt bij patiënten met een leverfunctiestoornis.

*Hoe werkt Valdoxan?*
De werkzame stof in Valdoxan, agomelatine, is een antidepressivum. Valdoxan heeft een tweeledige werking: enerzijds stimuleert het de MT1- en MT2-receptoren die normaal gesproken door melatonine worden geactiveerd, en anderzijds blokkeert het de 5-HT 2C -receptoren, die doorgaans worden geactiveerd door de neurotransmitter 5-hydroxytryptamine (ook wel serotonine genoemd). Men denkt dat hierdoor de concentraties dopamine en noradrenaline tussen zenuwcellen in de gedeelten van de hersenen die de stemming controleren, stijgen. Vermoed wordt dat hierdoor de symptomen van een depressie worden verlicht. Valdoxan kan ook helpen bij de normalisering van het slaappatroon van patiënten.

*Hoe is Valdoxan onderzocht?*
De werkzaamheid van Valdoxan werd eerst in proefmodellen getest voordat deze bij mensen werd onderzocht. Valdoxan is in vijf kortdurende hoofdonderzoeken met in totaal 1 893 volwassenen met een ernstige depressie vergeleken met placebo (een schijnbehandeling). Aan drie van deze onderzoeken namen enkele patiënten deel die werden behandeld met andere antidepressiva, fluoxetine of paroxetine, als actief vergelijkingsmiddel. De groepen die het actieve vergelijkingsmiddel namen werden in de onderzoeken opgenomen om te verifiëren of het onderzoek geschikt was om de werkzaamheid van geneesmiddelen tegen depressie te meten. De voornaamste graadmeter voor de werkzaamheid voor deze vijf onderzoeken was de verandering van de symptomen na zes weken, gemeten met behulp van een standaardschaal voor depressie, de zogenoemde Hamilton Depressieschaal (Hamilton Depression Rating Scale - HAM-D). De firma presenteerde daarnaast resultaten van een aanvullend onderzoek waarin Valdoxan met sertraline (een ander antidepressivum) werd vergeleken. In twee andere hoofdonderzoeken werden de werkzaamheid van Valdoxan en van placebo vergeleken op recidiefpreventie (voorkomen dat de symptomen terugkeren) bij 706 patiënten wier depressie al met Valdoxan beheersbaar was gemaakt. De voornaamste graadmeter voor de werkzaamheid was het aantal patiënten bij wie de symptomen na 24 tot 26 behandelingsweken opnieuw optraden.

*Welke voordelen bleek Valdoxan tijdens de studies te hebben?*
In de kortdurende onderzoeken bleek Valdoxan werkzamer dan placebo in de twee onderzoeken waarbij geen actief vergelijkingsmiddel werd gebruikt. In de andere drie onderzoeken, waarbij een actief vergelijkingsmiddel werd gebruikt, bleek geen verschil in scores tussen patiënten die Valdoxan innamen en patiënten die werden behandeld met placebo. Er konden in twee van deze onderzoeken echter geen effecten van fluoxetine of paroxetine worden vastgesteld, waardoor de resultaten lastig te interpreteren zijn. Uit het aanvullende onderzoek bleek dat agomelatine werkzamer was dan sertraline, met een verschil in HAM-D-scores van 1,68 na zes weken. In het eerste van de langdurige onderzoeken bleek tijdens 26 behandelingsweken geen verschil tussen Valdoxan en placebo voor wat betreft recidiefpreventie. Uit het tweede onderzoek bleek echter dat de symptomen terugkeerden bij 21 % van de patiënten die gedurende 24 weken Valdoxan innamen (34 van de 165), tegen 41 % van de patiënten die placebo innamen (72 van de 174). 

*Welke risicos houdt het gebruik van Valdoxan in?*
De meest voorkomende bijwerkingen van Valdoxan (waargenomen bij 1 tot 10 patiënten van de 100 patiënten) zijn hoofdpijn, duizeligheid, somnolentie (slaperigheid), insomnie (slapeloosheid), migraine, misselijkheid, diarree, constipatie (verstopping), pijn in de bovenbuik (maagpijn), hyperhidrose (overmatig zweten), rugpijn, vermoeidheid, stijging van de leverenzymwaarden en angstgevoelens. De meeste bijwerkingen zijn mild tot matig van aard en komen voor in de eerste twee weken van de behandeling. Sommige bijwerkingen zijn eerder terug te voeren op de depressie van de patiënt dan op Valdoxan zelf. Zie de bijsluiter voor het volledige overzicht van alle gerapporteerde bijwerkingen van Valdoxan. Valdoxan mag niet worden gebruikt bij mensen die mogelijk overgevoelig (allergisch) zijn voor agomelatine of voor enig ander bestanddeel van het geneesmiddel. Het middel mag niet worden gebruikt bij patiënten met een leverfunctiestoornis, zoals levercirrose (verlittekening van leverweefsel). Het mag ook niet worden gebruikt bij patiënten die geneesmiddelen innemen die de afbraak van Valdoxan in het lichaam vertragen, zoals fluvoxamine (een ander antidepressivum) en ciprofloxacine (een antibioticum). Valdoxan mag niet worden gebruikt bij oudere patiënten die lijden aan dementie. 

*Waarom is Valdoxan goedgekeurd?*
Het Comité voor geneesmiddelen voor menselijk gebruik (CHMP) stelde vast dat de voordelen van Valdoxan voor de behandeling van depressie minder groot zouden kunnen zijn dan die van andere antidepressiva. Omdat het geneesmiddel echter over een nieuw werkingsmechanisme, weinig bijwerkingen en een ander veiligheidsprofiel beschikt dan bestaande antidepressiva, was het CHMP van oordeel dat Valdoxan een waardevolle behandeling zou kunnen zijn voor sommige patiënten, mits
hun leverfunctie regelmatig wordt gecontroleerd. Het CHMP heeft daarom geconcludeerd dat de voordelen van Valdoxan groter zijn dan de risico's voor de behandeling van ernstige depressies bij volwassenen. Het Comité heeft geadviseerd een vergunning te verlenen voor het in de handel brengen van Valdoxan.

*Welke maatregelen worden er genomen om een veilig gebruik van Valdoxan te waarborgen?*
De fabrikant van Valdoxan zal educatief materiaal voor de voorschrijvende artsen beschikbaar stellen als Valdoxan op de markt komt. Dit materiaal bevat informatie over de veiligheid van het geneesmiddel, vooral over de mogelijke effecten op de lever en wisselwerkingen met andere geneesmiddelen.

*Overige informatie over Valdoxan:*
De Europese Commissie heeft op 19 februari 2009 een in de hele Europese Unie geldige vergunning voor het in de handel brengen van Valdoxan verleend aan Les Laboratoires Servier.

_Bron; www.emea.europa.eu European Medicines Agency_

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Jari,

Hierboven heb ik de informatie die ik vond omtrend Valdoxan geplaatst, hopelijk geeft dat meer duidelijkheid voor je  :Smile:  
Het is nog niet zolang op de markt zoals ik las, dus misschien is dat de reden dat er nog niemand zijn/haar ervaring hier heeft neergezet...
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## jari1983

dank je wel!ben nu 3 dagen bezig.. weinig bijwerkingen. alleen heel moe dizzy en bij vlagen misselijk.

----------


## Luuss0404

Graag gedaan  :Smile: 
Gelukkig maar dat je tot nu toe weinig bijwerkingen hebt, hopelijk zijn de bijwerkingen die je hebt gauw minder/over!
Veel succes  :Smile:

----------


## Ilse34

Veel succes Jari.
een middel heeft wat inwerkingstijd nodig en de bijwerkingen zullen wel snel verdwijnen.

----------


## jari1983

dank je wel, zit echt af te tellen :Smile:  heb er al 6 geslikt.ben veel misselijk en heel heel moe, maar hoop dat dat dus gauw weggaat... pff vind het heftig hoor medicatie.had k nooit verwacht...

----------


## ratje2

Hallo Jari1983,
Zijn de bijverschijnselen nu over? Ik zit nu in de 5e week en heb vooral last van te vroeg wakker worden en vermoeidheid. Vraag me af of dit nog overgaat.

----------


## jari1983

haihai, ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik nu 6 weken bezig ben, met 1 week dubbele dosis, maar er weinig van merk. ik heb wel ontzettend veel hoofdpijn, maar dat komt ook omdat ik 6 keer per nacht wakker wordt en gewoon nooit doorslaap. Vreselijk vindt ik het. het lijkt wel dat ik iets beter in slaap met deze medicatie, maar na 3 uur is het ongeveer uitgewerkt en wordt ik ook meteen wakker. Voel jij het ook binnen een half uur werken in je hoofd?

Ik ben dus vermoeid omdat ik nog steeds slecht slaap en geen nacht doorhaal. Bovendien heb ik 4 maanden geleden een kindje gekregen, dus dat zal ook meespelen hoor. Verder ben ik de eerste 2 weken misselijk geweest en dat is over. De bijwerkingen moeten wel overgaan hoor. Meestal binnen 2 weken de ergste en daarna met 6 weken. Zo niet, blijven ze ben ik bang. HOe slaap jij met de medicatie?

Groetjes

----------


## joshuatree

Hallo.....
Ik moet ook beginnen met Valdoxan,over 3 weken start ik ermee.
Ik moest eerst een bloed test doen om de leverwaarden te checken,de eerste test was niet goed,lever was overbelast.Waarschijnlijk door de Morfine die ik slik voor de pijnklachten die ik ook heb.Ik ben wel benieuwd naar reacties over Valdoxan....ik ben al 9 jaar het een en het ander aan het slikken maar niks wil helpen.Misschien dat dit het is..?????
Is trouwens mijn eerste post....dus als er iets niets klopt of ik ben iets vergeten ........SORRY...

Ps. is er trouwens iets bekend dat Valdoxan en roken niet samen gaat???? mijn psych zegt dat
En het is toch helemaal nog niet op recept te verkrijgen.....alleen via de ziekenhuis apotheek....dat zegt ....alweer mijn psych?????

----------


## ratje2

Heb niet vaak hoofdpijn; soms een beetje. Ook niet misselijk. Wel krijg ik er hartkloppingen van. Inslapen gaat goed, maar ik word een paar uur voor de wekker wakker. In elk geval ben ik overdag vaak niet fit. 
Ik probeer het nog anderhalve week. Als het dan niet werkt stop ik ermee.

Roken vermindert de werking, heb ik gelezen. Zie o.a. http://www.medicines.ie/medicine/144...oated+Tablets/

----------


## jari1983

over roken is mijn niks bekend, maar ik rook zelf niet. idd via de ziekenhuis apotheek is het verkrijgbaar, omdat het in nederland nog maar selectief te verkrijgen is. Het is een introductie. In amerika wordt het al 5 jaar gebruikt. i kben bijna 2 weken bezig met de dubbele dosis. merk wel dat ik nu savonds moe wordt, ipv wakkerder. inslapen lijkt iets beter te gaan, maar nog steeds na 3 uur wordt ik wakker en dan nog ongeveer 4 keer per nacht. bovendien draaien mijn hersens op volle toeren en dat maak ik allemaal mee. overdag dus nog steeds een wrak. in combinatie met therapie tegen angststoornis, moet het dan uiteindelijk beter worden??? konden we nou gewoon maar slapen. 8 uur achter elkaar, minimaal, zonder wakker te worden.... zucht

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Joshuatree, 

In het beginstadium was Valdoxan inderdaad enkel bij de ziekenhuis apotheek verkrijgbaar op recept. Dit omdat de ziekenhuis apotheek het ook controleert of het medicijn niet andere klachten van je kan verergeren. De gewone apotheek heeft deze informatie niet en controleert dus enkel of het samen gaat met je andere medicijnen.
Voldoxan is nieuw medicijn, wat een sterke, dubbele werking heeft. Dat neemt vraagtekens met zich mee, denk dat er om de extra controle eerst was gekozen voor distributie via ziekenhuis apotheken. 

Over roken en Valdoxan samen gaat, daar heb ik geen idee van. Misschien dat je apotheek er meer vanaf weet? Daar kan je altijd met vragen terecht over medicijnen, ook voordat je ze voorgeschreven krijgt.

Succes! 

Petra





> Hallo.....
> Ik moet ook beginnen met Valdoxan,over 3 weken start ik ermee.
> Ik moest eerst een bloed test doen om de leverwaarden te checken,de eerste test was niet goed,lever was overbelast.Waarschijnlijk door de Morfine die ik slik voor de pijnklachten die ik ook heb.Ik ben wel benieuwd naar reacties over Valdoxan....ik ben al 9 jaar het een en het ander aan het slikken maar niks wil helpen.Misschien dat dit het is..?????
> Is trouwens mijn eerste post....dus als er iets niets klopt of ik ben iets vergeten ........SORRY...
> 
> Ps. is er trouwens iets bekend dat Valdoxan en roken niet samen gaat???? mijn psych zegt dat
> En het is toch helemaal nog niet op recept te verkrijgen.....alleen via de ziekenhuis apotheek....dat zegt ....alweer mijn psych?????

----------


## jari1983

Heb te horen gekregen vandaag dat valdoxan per 1 feb bij je eigen apotheek te verkrijgen is. Dus op tijd even je herhaling brengen, want ze hebben het waarschijnlijk niet op voorraad...

----------


## wilbierman

Hallo
Ik slik nu vanaf half december valdoxan en sinda een week of 2 dubbel dus 2x 25 ml.
van bij werkingen heb ik niet veel last gehad. dat ik nietof nouwelijks slaap was toch al zo.
dus daar geef ik de valdoxan maar niet de schuld van.
Maar sinds ze de dossis hebben verdubbeld voel ik me veel minder.
In het begin dacht ik , ïk geloof zomaar heel voorzichtig dat dit spul iets doet maar nu?
Ik weet het niet meer mijn hoofd draai op volle toeren en de gedachte om er een eind aan te willen maken komt steeds vaker terug.
En ik was juist zo blij dat dat minder was geworden.
Ik weet nu op het moment niet zo goed wat ik moet doen ik voel me erg heen en weer geslingerd tussen mijn eigen gevoelens.
Wie herkend dit?
Groetjes Wil

----------


## joshuatree

Vandaag is D-Day....beginnen met valdoxan.....over een uurtje bij de psych zijn.....ben erg benieuwd,blij,bang....en nog wel 10 emoties die door me heen gaan....
We zullen het zien...

----------


## joshuatree

werd dus vandaag....apotheek moest het eerst bestellen...
Nouja ...vanavond de eerste....

----------


## joshuatree

1 down, ?????? to go
Werd er wel moe van, maar best wel goed geslapen...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jari,
hoe gaat het inmiddels? Kan je al beter slapen en voel je je ook beter?

@ Ratje,
je gaf aan dat als de hartkloppingen bleven en er geen verbetering zou zijn je overwoog te stoppen, hoe staat het er nu voor/mee?

@ Petra, 
goed dat je die info hebt geplaatst  :Smile: 

@ Wil,
Hoe gaat het nu met het je? Nog steeds last van een heen en weer geslingerd gevoel tussen je gevoelens of is dat inmiddels wat afgenomen?

@ Joshua,
fijn dat je best goed geslapen hebt. Hopelijk krijg je geen of weinig bijwerkingen!

----------


## joshuatree

Goeie morgen....
Nouja goed.....had ik maar niks gezegd over slapen...
Weinig geslapen vannacht.....veel wakker en maar weer proberen in slaap te komen.
Maar is pas het 2e tabletje.... 
Ik hoop dat ik de goede sleutel aan de bos vind...

----------


## ratje2

Ik ben inmiddels gestopt. Ik geloof dat de hartkloppingen van mijn werk komen. Maar Valdoxan hielp in elk geval niet. Ik slik nu gewone melatonine. Daar word ik in elk geval minder moe van.

----------


## sictin

Ik zit inmiddels 4 weken aan Valdoxan 2x25 na 2 weken 1x25 en kan nou niet zeggen jeetje hier knap je van op.
slaap wel rustiger maar leef in een soort cocon overdag erg moe en een zwaar hoofd.
Ik hoop wel dat het beter wordt wel minder bijverschijnselen dan de vorige antidepressiva
Ik heb afgesproken om ze nog 4 weken door te slikken en dan opnieuw maar beoordelen hoe we verder gaan zo als het dan nog zo is stop ik er mee.

----------


## bar761

heb heel veel ervaring met ad, veel verschillende soorten gehad, nu deze ivm ernstige slaapstoornisen....
ben nu 3 dagen bezig, 50mg voor het slapen.
heb nog nooit zoveel bijwerkingen gehad als van deze en het slapen is nog veel slechter geworden, eider uur wakker, voel me een wrak.
weet iemand hoelang de slaapstoornissen aan houden??

----------


## sictin

ook ik heb deze gekregen ivm met mijn slaapstoornis, na 4 weken slikken is het wel wat beter geworden maar nog wel veel wakker en ook onrustig in de benen s'nachts
s,morgen inderdaad erg moe bij het opstaan de dag kom ik dan redelijk door maar s'avonds ben ik te moe om iets te ondernemen.
maar we blijven positief en ik hoop op beter tijden.

----------


## joshuatree

al bijna 1 week erop zitten.....kan niet zeggen dat ik er iets van merk....moe was ik toch al....en die gedachten had ik ook al dus???
Is ook nog te vroeg om er wat van te zeggen....maar tot nu toe valt het wel mee ( al merk ik ook geen verbetering,maar was erg bang voor de bijwerkingen)

Ps. bestaat er nergens een chat voor dit soort dingen?
Dat als je er even weer eens doorheen zit,wat toch wel geregeld voorkomt, dat je met iemand kan praten....thuis gaat dat niet....

----------


## joshuatree

Had ik maar niks gezegd..... ben me toch een potje misselijk...en down..... er gaat me vanalles door het kupke.....shit

----------


## jinta

vanavond beginnen met valdoxan, ipv dormicum(slaaptabletten die overigens heel goed werkte) volgens mijn spyg zou valdoxan beter voor de depressies zijn en tegenlijk zou ik er goed van kunnen slapen,(ok minder nachtmerries) na al de bovenstaande berichten te hebben gelezen vraag ik me af waar ik aan begin, maar goed zal het even proberen en later berichten hoe het is gegaan, vraag me wel af waarom er niet eerst naar mijn leverfunctie en nierfunctie gekeken is, nieren werken al minder, ik kan mijn artsen en ook kempenheage echt niet meer serieus nemen, voel me onderhand meer een proefkonijn, maar laat wel weten hoe het me verder vergaat

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Joshuatree,
Jammer dat je (nog) geen verbetering ondervind qua slapen ed en dat je nu alsnog bijwerkingen krijgt  :Frown:  
Een chatbox op Medicity is er niet (technisch moeilijk), maar bijvoorbeeld bij mijn profiel staat wel mijn msn adres bij het kopje contact en misschien zijn er wel andere leden die ook graag (hierover) willen chatten en dat je dan gegevens kan uitwisselen...
Ik hoop voor je dat de misselijkheid van korte duur was en dat je je binnenkort beter voelt!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

@ Ratje,
Fijn dat de hartkloppingen inmiddels over zijn, hopelijk blijft dat ook zo! Goed dat je gestopt bent met AD (cold turkey of anders?) en nu melatonine gebruikt waardoor je je minder moe voelt  :Smile:  Hopelijk voel je je snel fitter... Veel succes!

@ Sictin,
Fijn dat je beter kan slapen, maar wel vervelend dat je je cocon-achtig voelt en onrustige benen hebt 's nachts... Hopelijke verminderd dat met verloop van tijd. Heb je al natuurlijke slaapmiddelen geprobeerd? Zo niet dan kan je dat evt overleggen met je behandelaar... In elk geval heel veel succes en sterkte!

@ bvanmarle,
Je geeft aan dat je meerdere AD's geprobeerd hebt en nooit zulke bijwerkingen hebt ervaren... was de wissel alleen omdat deze beter zou werken? Als de vorige voor jou goed werkte en Valdoxan niet kan je altijd nog vragen terug te mogen worden gezet. In het algemeen zouden 4-6 week staan voor bijwerkingen, maar dat verschilt natuurlijk per persoon. Ik hoop voor je dat de symptomen verdwijnen en deze AD zijn werk voor je gaat doen... Veel sterkte!

@ Jinta,
Jammer dat je je artsen en het kempenhaege niet echt serieus meer kan nemen en dat je je een soort proefkonijn voelt  :Frown:  Je zou een second opinion kunnen aanvragen, want daar heb je recht op... 
Ik hoop voor je dat je geen of weinig bij effecten krijgt, dat je je minder depressief gaat voelen en dat je beter kan slapen! Heel veel succes en sterkte!

----------


## bar761

luss,
bedankt voor je reactie.
daar andere ad niet voldoende hielpen wel tegen depressieve gevoelens maar niet tegen de door een depressie veroorzaakte slaapstoornis, uiteindelijk werd ik dan weer depressief van moeheid en slaaptekort, vandaar nu valdoxan.
ik heb er slaapmed. (benzo,s ) bijgekregen, maar ook dat helpt niet.
dus je denkt dat dat vreselijke slapen ongeveer 4 weken duurt?
kan ik dan niet beter ze overdag innemen totdat mijn lichaam gewent is aan deze stof?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo bvanmarle,

Ik weet niet hoelang de bijwerkingen zullen duren, maar vaak geven artsen voor de bijwerkingen een periode van 4-6 week op en daarna zou de AD 'normaal' moeten werken. Voor de Benzo's geldt _Bijna alle studies wijzen erop dat benzodiazepines effectief zijn gedurende 1 week. Vanaf de tweede week vermindert hun effect. Daarbij stelde men vast dat bij plots stoppen na enkele weken de slapeloosheid opnieuw en zelfs sterker optreedt (rebound-effect)._ Dit staat in het artikel over slaap- en kalmeringsmiddelen http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...=slaapmiddelen
En wat betreft 's ochtends of 's avonds innemen, daar staat op deze site _Mijn huisarts zei laatste tegen mij, dat je Ad kan splitsen in 2 groepen, activerende en passieve. Het overgrote deel is in de activerende groep in te delen, ook alle nieuwe ad, dus ook de jouwe. Dit is omdat men in depressie dat lusteloze gevoel ervaren. Hij zei dat passieve ad's het beste werken als ze 's avonds worden ingenomen. Bij de activerende ad's ligt het eraan hoe lang het duurt voordat het activerende bestandeel werkt, om het 's ochtends of 's avonds in te nemen. Het op een verkeerd tijdsstip innemen kan gevolgen hebben voor je biologische klok. Misschien is het bij jouw nodig om ze 's ochtends in te nemen? Ik zal het wel overleggen met je arts en niet zomaar (zelf) gaan dokteren._ http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...light=ochtends
Ik hoop voor je dat de bijwerkingen snel over gaan en overleg anders met je huisarts/behandelaar over wat het beste moment is om AD en slaapmiddel in te nemen.
Heel veel succes!

----------


## bar761

hallo allemaal,
ben gisteren bij de psych. geweest.
7 dagen valdoxan geslikt voor beter slapen, maar nee hoor.
psych. vond dat ik dit niet langer moest gebruiken omdat ik alleen maar zieker werd door het slechte slapen.
heb nu tryptizol gekregen, en heeeeerlijk geslapen.
voel me direct wat beter. wat doet een goede nachtrust een mens goed.
jullie allemaal bedankt voor jullie ervaringen en hopelijk dat het voor jullie wel het juiste middel is.
liefs, barbara

----------


## bar761

ps
tryptizol is een ouderwets ad met sterk sederende werking.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Barbara,

Fijn dat je met je psych overlegd hebt en nu een AD hebt waar je wel lekker op kan slapen! Hopelijk blijft dat ook zo! Heel veel succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## jari1983

Hoi allemaal,

even een update van mijn valdoxan gebruikt. ik lees hele diverse ervaringen. nou heb ik zelf het idee, dat ik na 2 maanden geslikken ondertussen, af en toe een placebo slik. De vooruitgang is wel dat ik savonds naar bed wil en ga en daadwerkelijk moe ben. Wat ik wel heb, is dat ik na drie uur na het slikken wakker wordt. Dan is de valdoxan ook uitgewerkt.

verder ben ik overdag ook uitgeput, doodop. maar goed dat was ik voor het valdoxan gebruik ook, omdat ik was bevallen. dus ja..... of dat nou door de medicatie komt of niet is de vraag. ik merk wel dat ik vaak hoofdpijn heb, zo n drukkend gevoel in mijn hoofd en moe ben. 

ik durf echt geen andere ad te gebruiken. na 1 pilletje cymbalta ging ik onwijs trippen. was doodeng, dus voor mij geen andere bende. ik word behandeld vooor mijn gegeneraliseerde angsstoornis wat zich uit in een depressie.

het enige wat ik wil is slapen en fit wakker worden. overdag wakker zijn ipv zo gigantisch moe. heeft iemand nog andere tips?

ik had ook seroqual ofzo voorgeschreven gekregen, 25 mg, maar dat is een antipsychoticum. In deze dosis niet, dat zorgt voor de bijwerking dat je in coma raakt zeg maar. maar goed...de volgende dag schijn je ook erg suf te zijn. laat dan maar! dat ben ik al...

lastig. ik twijfel over het stoppen. ik slik 50 mg. maar volgens mij is het niet echt een werkend middel...

----------


## bar761

hallo jari
remeron (mirtazipine) is een AD met weinig bijverschijnselen.
heb het zelf ook wel gehad, echt geen last.
het voordeel van remeron is dat je er erg goed op slaapt.






















hallo jari
mirtazipine (remeron) is een AD met bijna geen bijwerkingen, je wordt er alleen slaperig van en dat komt dan goed uit want je slaapt heel goed op dit middel.
in de eerste periode kan je overdag nog wat duf zijn.
ik zou het proberen als ik jou was, je zo depressief voelen is toch ook vreselijk.
zelf heb ik ooit ook remeron gehad, sliep goed maar mijn depressie veranderde niet.
meerdere mensen die ik ken gebruiken ook remeron en die doen het er heel goed op.
begindosering 15mg en daarna opbouwen tot 45 mg, dat is de gemiddelde dagdsosering.
zie anders mijn voorgaande bericht over tryptizol, ook eerst overdag wel wat suf, maar als dat het enigste is.
hoop het beste voor je
groeten, barbara

----------


## bar761

hallo jari,
nog even een tip die mij net te binnenschiet,
een vriendin van mij heeft ook last van depressies door angststoornissen, zij krijgt seroxat, dat helpt bij angsten.
succes

----------


## ratje2

Hallo Jari,
Heb 2 jaar Remeron geslikt. Sliep ik inderdaad wel op, maar ik moest de tablet in 2en breken en de andere helft midden in de nacht innemen. Ik werd er toch nog veel te vroeg wakker van. Bijwerking bij mij was erg dik worden. Als je hier geen aanleg voor hebt, is het zeker het proberen waard. Seroxat heb ik ook geprobeerd. Die vond ik vreselijk: trillen, beven, etc. Bovendien deed ik geen oog dicht. 
Ik gebruik nu al een tijdje Seroquel (naast melatonine). Helemaal geen last van. Geen coma, niet suf. (Het was de bedoeling dat Valdoxan de Seroquel zou vervangen, maar dat werkte niet). 
Dit zijn zo mijn ervaringen. Misschien heb je er wat aan...
O ja, een kennis van mij slaapt redelijk goed op Trazodon.

----------


## buukje

sinds kort heb ik mijn beide ouders verloren
ze zijn in korte tijd achter elkaar gestorven
ik heb de laatste tijd geen interesse meer om dingen te doen
daarnaast heb ik problemen om goed te functioneren in het werk
ik slaap slecht (2 uurtjes per nacht max)
ben vandaag met valdoxan begonnen (15-02-2010)
heb er ook nog dormicum bij om het slapen te bevorderen
de pych waar ik bij loop had geen ervaring met het nieuwe middel
ik hoop dat alles weer beter gaat

----------


## sictin

hallo iedereen,

Inmiddels de 5e week zonder resultaat ik heb het gevoel dat het alleen maar minder wordt. na het innemen van valdoxan 2x25 val ik redelijk snel inslaap maar na 2 uur is het over en lig je de gehele nacht klok te kijken af en toe val je weg met het gevolg smorgens hoofdpijn en suf te suf om te werken het breekt je af ipv het opbouwen van je bio ritme. sinds een paar dagen thuis om bij te komen kan niet meer goed functioneren ( vol in het hoofd,hartkloppingen,maagpijn,enz )
iom mijn psych ga ik stoppen met ingang van vandaag wel 2 dagen afbouwen van 2x25 naar 1x25 en dan 0.
voor mij werkt dit niet misschien voor een ander wel zijn er wel clienten waar bij het werkt ik heb ze nog niet gehoord.
Ik moet er nog wel bij zeggen het slapen was slecht en mijn depressiviteit is niet ook niet veranderd.

----------


## joshuatree

Ben ook al 2 weken op weg met valdoxan.....
Heb wel wat last gehad, denk ik...., maar eigenlijk niet anders dan normaal.
Kan niet zeggen dat ik enige verbetering merk..... en bij mensen waar het wel werkt die posten hier niet denk ik....
Heb nog steeds het gevoel of ik in een achtbaan zit.....zonder rechte stukken, en echt hoge punten.
Als het goed gaat is het eigenlijk normaal,maar als ik me depri voel is het meestal heeel erg.Ik heb wel maar een dosering van 25 mg per dag.
Moet over 3 weken bloed prikken om de leverwaarden te checken en dan zal het wel omhoog gaan..
Ben er nog niet echt gelukkig mee........

----------


## jari1983

hai allemaal, ik ga zo goed als zeker stoppen met valdoxan. Het lijkt amper tot niet te werken. Nu adviseert de psychiater mij efexor. Heeft iemand daar wel eens van gehoord? Ik ben zo zo bang om die bende te gebruiken. Zeker na mijn hele heftige reactie op 30 mg cymbalta. 1 pilletje dus. De psychiater zegt dat ik met 37,5 mg kan starten en dan elke week meer kan gaan slikken tot ik aan de 150 mg zit. 

Fijn, een gegeneraliseerde angsstoornis en dan medicatie uitproberen. Bah!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jari,
Vervelend dat je heftig reageerde op cymbalta en dat valdoxan zijn werk niet deed, ik kan me voorstellen dat je huiverig bent om iets nieuws te proberen.
Over Exefor staan al wat posts op deze site; http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=2396 http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=8779 http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10131 http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10155 http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10110 dus misschien dat je daar wat aan hebt?
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Ratje,
Fijn dat jij je ervaring deelt  :Smile: 
Gelukkig heb jij iets gevonden wat voor jou goed werkt  :Smile: 

@ Buukje,
Ik hoop ook voor jou dat het wat beter gaat!!! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Sictin,
Hopelijk krijg je geen afbouw verschijnselen... weet je al of je iets anders krijgt om de slapeloosheid en de depressie tegen te gaan? Heel veel succes!

@ Joshuatree,
Jammer dat je niet echt verbetering merkt en dat het lijkt alsof je in een achtbaan zit  :Frown:  Ik hoop echt dat dat gaat afnemen of verbeteren! Succes met bloedprikken!

Ik heb even rondgekeken op internet en de enige Nederlandstalige ervaringen over Valdoxan worden hier op Medicity beschreven... Het is nu een jaar op de markt, maar schijnbaar wordt het niet zoveel voorgeschreven of gebruikt???

----------


## ratje2

Efexor heb ik ook ooit 5 weken geprobeerd. Hielp wel goed tegen vermoeidheid, maar absoluut niet voor het slapen. Verder last van misselijkheid en duizeligheid. Er is ook een 'extended release'-versie, die 24 uur werkt. Misschien kun je beter hier om vragen, want het middel is snel uitgewerkt. 
Het is natuurlijk nooit te voorspellen hoe het bij jou werkt, want dat is voor iedereen anders.

----------


## sietske763

hallo alle moeilijke slapers,
ik heb na valdoxan dus een ander AD gekregen, wat slaapverwekkend werkt,
1 dag goed op geslapen en toen was het alweer mis.
heb nu een combi medicatie gekregen, seruquel naast mn AD, je wordt er rustiger van en het slapen gaat ook de goede kant weer op.
volgens mijn psych. helpt sereQuel ook nog om de AD med. beter te laten werken.

----------


## sietske763

ps
ik zie bij ratje dat de combi met sereQuel ook goed gaat.....
fijn voor je ratje.
zou dan serequel het ideale middel zijn om te slapen??????

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ratje,
Goed dat je dat over de 'extended release' variant vermeld  :Smile: 

@ Barbara,
Fijn dat het slapen weer de goede kant op gaat! 
Misschien is de combi met serequel idd het ideale middel om te slapen  :Wink:

----------


## jari1983

bedankt voor de informatie! ik heb ook seroquel thuis liggen maar durf het niet te nemen. hoeveel mg hebben jullie gekregen? ik ben erg huiverig voor de medicatie. bah. ondertussen wil ik wel gaan proberen om efexor te gaan gebruiken. als het goed is ga ik inderdaad aan de ER. Dat schreef hij volgens mij op een blaadje. ik wil van die vermoeidheid af! maar goed... hoe wordt je nou fit als je slecht slaapt door die medicijnen? zucht...

----------


## sietske763

hallo jari,
heb al eerder combi met serequel gehad, toen hielp het niet zo goed, ben er toen dus weer mee gestopt.
maar bij deze AD slaat het beter aan, maar ja, je moet wel geduld hebben en zeker 6 weken doorgaan, volgens mijn psych, dit omdat serequel zich aan een aantal receptoren moet gaan binden en dat moet dus afgewacht worden, ik krijg een vrij hoge dosering, 600mg voor het slapen innemen samen met mn slaapverwekkende AD

de reden van die hoge dosering is omdat ik altijd vrij weinig merk van medicatie.
ik ben natuurlijk nu best wel duf in mn hoofd, maar superblij dat ik me voel opknappen, plezier, lachen beter slapen.
als jij aan de serequel zou gaan moet je er rekening mee houden dat je s,ochtends duf opstaat, maar het voelt al veel prettiger dan niet slapen.
ik merk uit posten van anderen dat ze zo bang zijn voor de duffe uitwerking van medicatie.
maar dat is alleen maar tijdelijk en zoals mijn psych al zei....minstens 6 weken slikken.
ik vind het zo jammer dat mensen stoppen vanwege de dufheid, ik denk dan;mensen laat het middel toch inwerken, het resultaat zou zo goed kunnen zijn....
serequel is er in 2 soorten, de versie met gereguleerde afgifte, en de versie die direct vrijkomt, deze versie is het beste voor het slapen.
ik ben echt niet psychotisch hoor, anders kreeg ik wel die andere versie.
en de psych. zei ook nog dat het nu bewezen is dat deze combi extra werkt tegen depressies.
en als de depressie verdwijnt ga je uit jezelf alweer beter slapen.
heel veel sterkte met je evt nieuwe medicatie
liefs

----------


## jari1983

hoi sietske, ik ben juist overgevoelig lijkt wel. op 1 pilletje cymbalta van 30 mg reageerde ik super heftig en raakte helemaal van de wereld. Doodsbang dus nu. Ik heb 25 mg seroquel thuis liggen en de psych zei dat ik het incidenteel kan gebruiken. Welke medicatie ad slik jij?

Ik heb veel gelezen over efexor... ik denk niet dat ik het ga slikken, met reden dat iederee het heeft over het slechte slapen, het moeilijke tot niet afkicken en de bijwerkingen dufheid, duizeligheid en vlakheid. Dufheid en duizeligheid voel ik namelijk de hele dag al en slecht slapen doe ik, maar het gaat ietsjes beter nu. Dus nee, denk niet dat ik het ga doen. Ik krijg ondertussen wel therapie, wat goed gaat. Hij vindt ook dat ik op de grens zit van wel of geen medicatie. Omdat ik verbaal erg open sta voor de therapie en er goed mee bezig ben. Ik geloof dan dat ik beter geen medicatie kan gebruiken dan wel... want het is toch een soort drugs. 

De seroquel ben ik wel bereid te slikken als tussenoplossing. Dan in combinatie met de valdoxan. 

Bedankt voor je tips en ik hoop nog van je te horen!

----------


## sietske763

dag jari, wat je over efexor zegt klopt, mijn zus en ik hebben het beide een poosje gehad, maar doordat we niet of slecht konden slapen werden we alleen maar beroerder, net als ik ervaren heb met de valdoxan.
voordat ik met valdoxan begon voelde ik me matig en sliep slecht, na 1 week valdoxan was ik gewoon echt ziek van het "niet slapen" en als ik dit onderwerp goed bekijk zie ik dat iedereen zo slecht slaapt van dit middel.
ik heb nu een slaapverwekkend tricyclisch AD, dat is een heel ouderwets middel,
wordt vaak alleen maar voorgeschreven als de"" nieuwere"" niet goed werken, ik heb ervaring met beide middelen, maar vind de ouderwetse nog het beste helpen.
en doordat deze slaapverwekkend werken merk je ook niet veel van de bijwerking, omdat je dus slaapt.
ik heb nu dus tryptizol 150 mg, dit is de standaard dagdosering.
prothiaden is trouwens ook een heel goed middel, alleen is dat niet slaapverwekkend.
heb natuurlijk vroeger toen ik startte met AD ook gesprekken gehad, 2 jaar lang, omdat er vaak een reden is wat tot depressies lijdt.
die gesprekken over mijn verleden hebben goed gewerkt, maar ben wel chronisch depressief gebleven, was eerst wel moeilijk te accepteren dat ik ze mn hele leven moest blijven slikken.
daar ben ik nu overheen, beter gelukkig en goed slapen met een pilletje dan dat je je niet goed voelt en niet kan slapen.
ik hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt,
lieve groeten

----------


## sietske763

jari
ps, ik zit nu dus op het depressie forum omdat ik me 3 maanden geleden al zolang goed en stabiel voelde dat ik echt dacht dat ik zonder AD door het leven kon en ben toen direct gestopt met prothiadenAD, maar na 6 weken kreeg ik weer klachten, klopt ook precies, het middel zit na het stoppen nog ongeveer 6 weken in je bloedbaan.
ik heb al vele malen geprobeerd te stoppen en toen ging het ook mis.
IK STOP NU DUS NOOIT MEER MET AD

----------


## LIEF

Hallo sietske,
Ook ik gebruik al jaren AD en ben sinsds twee maanden gestart met VALDOXAN en ben er erg blij mee, je neemt het in voor je gaat slapen en het heeft geen bijwerkingen.
En dat was bij de andere AD medicijnen vaak anders.

----------


## sietske763

hallo lief,
wat fijn dat het voor jou wel werkt, je hebt vast al wel gelezen bij de vorige posts dat het niet helemaal goed bevalt.
welke AD had je voor de valdoxan?
misschien kunnen we er nog iets van leren, over bijwerkingen enzo
hoop voor je dat het blijft werken

----------


## ratje2

Hallo Jari,

Ik neem 2 tabletjes Seroquel van 25 mg. 
Enne... als je een SSRI neemt, of een middel als Efexor, zou ik met een heel ielepieterig kleine dosis beginnen. Een kwart tablet of zo. En dan geleidelijk opbouwen. Ik ging ook altijd flippen van dit soort middelen. Maar als gesprekstherapie bij jou helpt, dan heb je het hopelijk niet nodig.
Sterkte!

----------


## sietske763

hallo ratje
heb jij naast melatonine en seroqel geen AD meer nodig?
ik heb zelf ook melatonine(5mg) maar gebruik het nu niet, omdat ik wel redelijk slaap en al zo duf ben dat ik niet nog meer wil slikken, maar heb natuurlijk liever minder seroquel en dan melatonine voor het inslapen.
toen ik eerder goed ingesteld was op AD nam ik meletonine om in te slapen, dit ging toen goed.
heb je een tip voor mij??
alvast bedankt

----------


## sietske763

ha jari,
hoe gaat het nu met je,
helpt de seroquel?
bij mij wel hoor, ben al stukken opgeknapt,
slaap veel beter, langer en een diepere slaap.
en ben nu na 5 dagen ook al minder suf.

----------


## sietske763

@ joshuatree,
hoe gaat het met jou?
je hebt een paar dagen niet gepost, ben je toch overgestapt naar een ander AD
of begint valdoxan voor jou te helpen
sterkte

----------


## jari1983

hoi sietske ik heb de seroquel niet durven slikken nog. voel me ontzettend angstig en durf het allemaal gewoon niet te nemen. Ik ben nog steeds aan het overwegen of ik overga op de efexor. Heb jij niet dat je onwijs suf wordt van seroquel? Ik ga morgen de psych bellen en overleggen. Denk dat het of efexor wordt, of eerst seroquel proberen.... wie kan me helpen? heb zoveel moeite om de knoop door te hakken...

ik wil gewoon slapen, me fitter voelen en weer lekker in mijn vel zitten. Die angsten kan ik dan veel beter handelen. Nu wordt het zo groot, omdat ik simpelweg geen energie heb...

----------


## sietske763

lieve jari,
van efexor slaap je slecht, zelf ervaren, ook anderen die ik ken zeggen dat en daarom moest ik er ook mee stoppen van de psych.
maar dat is al een paar jaar geleden, ik hoef die troep echt niet meer, ik wilde SLAPEN.
zie mijn vorige posts, eerst was ik ook suffig, maar na 5 dagen bijna niet meer, als ik weer helemaal goed kan slapen wil ik seroquel gaan verminderen maar wel in overleg met psych.
was nl zelf aan het :dokteren": en mag dat van hem (logisch} niet meer doen.
mn AD begint ook goed te werken, ben weer vrolijk en vanmorgen fit opgestaan, zin aan een nieuwe dag en de sederende werking van de AD is ook al stukken verminderd.
je vraagt wie kan me helpen?
mijn advies is (na 18 jaar depressies, weer stoppen met AD, daarna weer depressie enz}
zorg er eerst voor dat je goed kan slapen, neem de bijwerkingen van sufheid er even bij,
het was bij mij na 5 dagen bijna weg. 
als je goed slaapt kun je ook beter beslissingen nemen is mijn ervaring, over of je AD nodig hebt enzo.
ik ben geen dokter, maar onderhand wel ervaringsdeskundige..
je zal de seroquel wel niet voor niets hebben gekregen....
dus ik zou zeggen; ff paar dagen doorbijten; dus lekker slapen met de seroquel en als je bijgeslapen bent ziet de wereld er heel anders uit.
en als je AD nodig bent vraag dan een sederende, anders lig je weer wakker.
mijn combi is voor mij fantastisch.
maar wilde paar dagen geleden ook stoppen hoor, vanwege dufheid, maar gelukkig hebben mijn gezinsleden me aangespoord om het te blijven slikken.
sterkte met je beslissing,
liefs

----------


## sietske763

ps jari,
je mag me ook mailen hoor, voor ervaringen enzo

----------


## hybride

Beste allemaal,
Ik vond dit forum op zoek naar info over Valdoxan. Fijn om hier lotgenoten te ontmoeten. Ik slik al jaren Fluvoxamine in wisselende dosis voor slaapproblemen. Werkt redelijk, wordt er alleen zo nerveus van overdag. Ik heb ook seroxat geslikt, daar sliep ik goed van, maar werd net zo'n robot. Pas op met Efexor. Ik heb 1 keer zo'n pil geslikt en heb me nog nooit zo beroerd gevoeld. Ik ben me heel breed aan het orienteren wat er allemaal kan helpen voor slapeloosheid. Niet alleen medicijnen maar ook bv. elektrosmog protectors. Ik heb ergens eens gelezen dat elektrosmog (in de breedste zin) je melatonine systeem in de war brengt. Gezien wat ik hier verder lees zijn de ervaringen met Valdoxan niet zo overtuigend...

----------


## ratje2

Beste Sietske,

Nee, ik gebruik geen AD. Ik heb vele soorten AD's geprobeerd, maar eigenlijk kon ik alleen Mirtazapine (Remeron) verdragen. En die werkte ook niet echt fantastisch. Mijn diagnose is ook niet echt duidelijk. Ben bij verschillende dokters geweest. De één zegt dat ik primaire insomnia heb, de ander zegt dat ik dysthymie (langdurige milde depressie) heb. Ik slik wel ook een kleine dosis carbamazepine, maar dat is eigenlijk een anti-epilepticum (wordt ook wel gebruikt voor manische depressies). Ik weet niet of dat een aanrader is om mee te beginnen... Verder probeer ik veel te fietsen. Beweging helpt ook.

Sietske, ik heb je privébericht gemist doordat de popup-blocker was ingesteld. Misschien wil je het nog eens sturen?

Beste Jari.

Inderdaad: van Efexor slaap je slecht. Als je AD wilt waar je op kan slapen, kun je beter Mirtazapine nemen. Maar..... let op je gewicht. En dat geldt eigenlijk ook voor Seroquel. Naar mijn ervaring heeft Efexor veel meer bijverschijnselen dan Seroquel. Maar als je het zonder medicatie redt, dan zou ik dat eerst proberen. Mijn ervaring is: wat je ook slikt, je komt er hoe dan ook moeilijk vanaf.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jari,
Fijn dat je openstaat voor therapie en er goed mee bezig bent  :Smile: 
Vervelend dat je geen keus kan maken over wat jij denkt dat goed voor jou is  :Frown:  Misschien kan je de seroquel opbouwen om het te proberen en dan verder kijken? In elk geval heel veel sterkte!!!

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat je je inmiddels beter voelt door de combi AD en seroquel  :Smile:  
Ik heb trouwens gelezen dat de werkzame stoffen tot 6 maand na het afkicken van AD in je systeem aanwezig blijven voor ze helemaal weg zijn...

@ Lief,
Fijn dat jij een AD hebt gevonden die bij jou wel goed werkt  :Smile: 

@ Ratje,
Vervelend dat je niet echt een duidelijke diagnose hebt gekregen  :Confused: 
Wel fijn dat de seroquel en melatonine helpen om te slapen  :Smile:  En ze zeggen dat beweging een soort natuurlijke Ad is... dus hopelijk helpt dat ook voor jou!

@ Hybride,
Goed dat je jou ervaringen verteld  :Smile: 
Gebruik je zelf Valdoxan of heeft je behandelaar dat voorgesteld dat je naar informatie zocht?
Elders op deze site staan allemaal tips en ervaringen over slaapproblemen, dus misschien dat je daar iets tussen vind wat jou kan helpen?

----------


## joshuatree

@ sietske,
nee ik ben niet overgestapt.....dit is toch wel zowat het laatste medicijn dat ik wil gebruiken....heb eigenlijk alles al gehad.
Ik ben een beetje ziek,ooronsteking,voorhoofdholte ontsteking...daarom heb ik even niet gepost....wel leuk dat je me mist..
Ik heb vandaag ge-emaild met mijn psych, en haar ook verteld dat ik er eigenlijk niet veel van merk van die valdoxan... misschien moet de dosis omhoog...maar dat laat ik nog wel weten hier....
In ieder geval Bedankt voor de interesse....

----------


## hybride

@luuss
Ik heb een Duitse vriend die arts is en meerdere patienten onder behandeling heeft die gestart zijn met Valdoxan. In Duitsland was het middel al eerder te verkrijgen. Hij is enthousiast omdat het enkele vervelende bijwerkingen van SSRI zou missen en beter zou moeten werken op slaapklachten. Hij meld dat de resultaten wisselend zijn. Bij sommige patienten veroorzaakt het middel heftig dromen. Ik zal hem nog eens naar een update vragen.

----------


## sietske763

ha josh,
je zegt dat je alles al gehad hebt, maar dat dacht ik ook...na 18 jaar dokteren, met heus wel stabiele fases. mijn fout was sat ik als ik me goed voelde weer ging stoppen, en hopla weer een ander AD
maar deze......fantastisch......heb in jaren niet zo goed geslapen en voel me zo optimistisch, alsof ik de hele wereld weer aan kan,
heb me echt nog nooit zo goed gevoeld
liefs en sterkte met beslissingen nemen.
barbara

----------


## joshuatree

@Sietske,

Ik bedoelde dat ik al al de medicijnen heb gehad...heb de oude ad's en ook de nieuwe ad's gehad...ben ook al zo'n dikke 10 jaar in behandeling bij een psych.
Voorheen had ik ook al klachten, maar wist niet wat er mee te doen.Al met al duurt dit al vanaf mijn 20e ongeveer.Dus nog 4 maanden en het is de helft van mijn leven....
Jij neemt nu wel Valdoxan? en in welke dosering? en alleen valdoxan? of een combi?
Groeten Josh

----------


## sietske763

ha josh,
heb al ruim een week geen valdoxan meer, werd zo ziek van slapeloosheid dat ik direct moest stoppen met dit medicijn.
kreeg weer een oude AD TRYPTIZOL 150 mg, in cobinatie met seroquel, deze middelen werken beide sederend, wel even door bijwerkingen heenbijten maar nu een week later gaat het prima en zoals ik al zei, ik slaap fantastisch, beter dan dat ik in jaren geslapen heb, heb wel eerder seroquel gehad maar toen hielp het niet, ws voor mij de verkeerde combi.
maar deze combi werkt beter dan alle middelen die ik al 18 jaar slik.
hoop voor je dat er ook nog een goede combi voor jou is.

----------


## jari1983

> Beste allemaal,
> Ik vond dit forum op zoek naar info over Valdoxan. Fijn om hier lotgenoten te ontmoeten. Ik slik al jaren Fluvoxamine in wisselende dosis voor slaapproblemen. Werkt redelijk, wordt er alleen zo nerveus van overdag. Ik heb ook seroxat geslikt, daar sliep ik goed van, maar werd net zo'n robot. Pas op met Efexor. Ik heb 1 keer zo'n pil geslikt en heb me nog nooit zo beroerd gevoeld. Ik ben me heel breed aan het orienteren wat er allemaal kan helpen voor slapeloosheid. Niet alleen medicijnen maar ook bv. elektrosmog protectors. Ik heb ergens eens gelezen dat elektrosmog (in de breedste zin) je melatonine systeem in de war brengt. Gezien wat ik hier verder lees zijn de ervaringen met Valdoxan niet zo overtuigend...


Hoi Hybride, ben jijwel doorgegaan met efexor? Heb vandaag toch de knoop doorgehakt. Het was of remeron of efexor. Ik moet ergens de cirkel durven doorbreken. Aangezien mijn angsten er al jaren zitten denk ik dat dit misschien de juiste keus is, dat ik me rustiger ga voelen en hopelijk beter ga slapen. Mocht ik nog beroerder slapen, dan heb ik het daar over met de psychiater. Heb helemaal geen ervaring met die medicaties. Heb 1 keer een pil van cymbalta geslikt. Ging ik heel raar en gek van doen. Doodeng. Hoevaak heb jij efexor geslikt? en wat was de dosis?

Al die verhalen op internet maken me nog banger eigenlijk. Iedereen benoemd eigenlijk alleen de slechte ervaringen hiervan. 

Valdoxan ga ik vanaf vanavond afbouwen. Helaas heeft het niet genoeg gedaan voor mij,behalve dat ik iig savonds weer moe ben ipv actief. 

Pff zo lastig om te moeten kiezen tussen twee kwaden. Want zo kan ik niet doorgaan. Voel me de hele dag onrustig, opgefokt, duizelig, oververmoeid, mijn hoofd draait op volle toeren en ik weet soms niet eens waarom.

Sietske, ik ga kijken of ik je prive kan mailen. Weet nog niet zo goed hoe het allemaal werkt.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Josh,
Beterschap!
Hopelijk krijg je snel antwoord van je psych over of je de dosis moet verhogen of dat er iets anders moet gebeuren! Veel succes!

@ Hybride,
Aha owkeej  :Smile:  Wel handig als je zulke vrienden hebt  :Wink:  
Ja elk persoon reageert anders op medicatie en vaak worden de negatieve ervaringen sneller vermeld dan de positieve... 
Zou fijn zijn als je de ervaringen die jou vriend hoort hier kan neerzetten.

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat je eindelijk goed kan slapen! Is ook niet leuk om zolang op zoek te zijn naar een combinatie of naar een medicijn dat werkt! Ik hoop dat het goed voor jou blijft werken en ondertussen kan je jou ervaringen delen  :Smile:  Veel sterkte!

@ Jari,
Ik weet niet of je cognitieve gedragstherapie, mindfullness, raiki of iets dergelijks geprobeerd heb, ik hoor veel mensen die zich na zo'n therapie of bezigheid rustiger voelen.
Ik hoop voor je dat je niet veel ontwenningsverschijnselen zult krijgen van de Valdoxan! Ga je nu Exefor proberen?
Als je bij het bericht hierboven op sietske763 klikt dan staat er 'stuur prive-bericht naar sietske763' en dan kan je een prive-berichtje naar sietske sturen.
Veel succes en sterkte!

----------


## hybride

> Hoi Hybride, ben jijwel doorgegaan met efexor?


Nee. De eerste pil deed hele vreemde dingen in mijn lijf. Ik heb zelf de beste ervaringen met Fluvoxamine, omdat die bij mij veel milder werkt. Slapeloosheid en AD kan in het begin een strijd zijn omdat juist slapeloosheid een (heftige) bijwerking kan zijn bij de start van de medicatie. Bij mij duurt het gemiddeld 3 weken voor ik weer wat kan slapen uit mezelf. In de tussenliggende periode heb ik veel baat bij Zolpidem, een prima slaapmiddel wat mij betreft. Dat gebruik ik dan die periode en bouw het daarna langzaam af. Als je bang bent vraag dan zowiezo een ondersteunend slaapmiddel, zeker voor de eerste week.

----------


## jari1983

hoi Luus, ik volg nu cognitieve gedragstherapie. Is heel fijn. Leer mezelf wekelijks beter kennen, maar heb deze week een hele slechte week. Dus amper tijd voor mijn oefeningen. Ben nu an 50 naar 25 mg gegaan met valdoxan. Volgende week stoppen en dat weekend starten met efexor. Ben benieuwd. Heel heel nerveus en gespannen, maar ik moet het gewoon proberen. 

Zo gek, iedereen reageert gewoon anders op medicatie, dus eigenlijk kan je van niemand wat aannemen. Tis een kwestie van proberen. Wel heel lastig. Maar ook fijn om iedereen zn ervaring te lezen. 

Zijn er mensen die wel baat hebben bij Valdoxan? 

@ Hybride; Ik heb ook gelezen over fluoxetine. Daar zie ik veel meer bijwerkingen staan dan efexor. Gek he? Ik hoop dat ik er goed op reageer. Wat jij met efexor had, heb ik met cymbalta gehad. Heb je dat ook geprobeerd?

----------


## hybride

> Zijn er mensen die wel baat hebben bij Valdoxan? 
> 
> Wat jij met efexor had, heb ik met cymbalta gehad. Heb je dat ook geprobeerd?


Uit de reacties tot nu toe trek ik zelf voorlopig de conclusie dat Valdoxan niet beter werkt als SSRI's bij slapeloosheid? Ik blijf dus voorlopig maar aan de Fluvoxamine. Overigens vond ik nog een interessant artikel dat slaapklachten te maken kunnen hebben met teveel ammoniak in de hersenen. Het aminozuur L-ornithine zou heel goed op de slaap werken, omdat het ammoniak afbreekt. Ik heb het besteld en ga het eens proberen. Baat het niet schaad het niet. 

Nee, geen cymbalta geprobeerd. Ik herinner me nog dat Efexor niet te doseren was. Dan moet je gelijk de volle dosis slikken. Het is inderdaad niet te voorspellen hoe je er op reageert. Misschien valt het alleszins mee. Sterkte in ieder geval!

----------


## buukje

hoi allemaal
ik ben 2 weken geleden bij de pychiater geweest
ivm met het overlijden van de ouders
en de leegte die daar na komt
hij heeft mij voorgestelt paroxetine of valdoxan
ik heb in het verleden ook aan de paroxetine gezeten
en wist wat voor bijwerkingen het medicijn had
ik ben ook zonder problemen gestopt
maar dit is de 2de week dat ik valdoxan slik
en ik heb mij nog nooit zo goed gevoeld
in het begin had ik absurde dromen en klote slapen
maar dat gaat steeds beter
ben wel erg moe als ik s,morgens wakker wordt
voor de rest voel ik mij relaxt en de leegte wordt 
wat opgevult

----------


## ratje2

Hoi Jari,

Ik zou inderdaad de eerste paar weken een slaapmiddel nemen bij de Efexor, als je die kiest. Dan raak je niet zo uitgeput. Sterkte!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jari,
Gelukkig maar dat je de cognitieve gedragstherapie als fijn ervaart  :Smile:  
Focus je nu maar even op het afbouwen zonder bijwerkingen (hoop ik voor je) die oefeningen lopen niet weg en de therapeut(e) begrijp vast wel dat je door omstandigheden even minder deed  :Wink: 
Goed dat je de exefor toch gaat proberen, als het niet goed werkt kan je altijd stoppen en misschien kan je zoals hybride aangeeft er tijdelijk een slaappil bij nemen...
In elk geval heel veel succes en sterkte gewenst!
En ja ieder mens reageerd anders in bepaalde situaties en op bepaalde medicijnen, dus dan is het lastig om iets passend te vinden... 

@ Buukje,
Nog gecondoleerd met je verlies  :Frown: 
Fijn dat de valdoxan bij jou wel een goed effect heeft muv van de rare dromen en dat je je 's ochtends moe voelt...
Heb je ook gesprekken naast de valdoxan?
Hopelijk voel je je gauw minder moe en gaat het steeds beter met je!
Veel succes en sterkte!

----------


## jari1983

Hai Hybride, Laat je weten hoe dat gaat wat je gaat proberen?

Je kan efexor juist wel heel gedoseerd slikken. Gemiddeld zit je tussen de 150 en 225 mg. Je kan al starten met 37,5 mg en dan rustig opbouwen. Dat ga ik dus ook doen. Hoe minder van die troep in mijn lijf hoe beter. Heb een hele slechte week, dus kan eigenlijk niet wachten. Hoop zo dat het goed gaat...






> Uit de reacties tot nu toe trek ik zelf voorlopig de conclusie dat Valdoxan niet beter werkt als SSRI's bij slapeloosheid? Ik blijf dus voorlopig maar aan de Fluvoxamine. Overigens vond ik nog een interessant artikel dat slaapklachten te maken kunnen hebben met teveel ammoniak in de hersenen. Het aminozuur L-ornithine zou heel goed op de slaap werken, omdat het ammoniak afbreekt. Ik heb het besteld en ga het eens proberen. Baat het niet schaad het niet. 
> 
> Nee, geen cymbalta geprobeerd. Ik herinner me nog dat Efexor niet te doseren was. Dan moet je gelijk de volle dosis slikken. Het is inderdaad niet te voorspellen hoe je er op reageert. Misschien valt het alleszins mee. Sterkte in ieder geval!

----------


## jari1983

Ps tot nu toe voel ik met het afbouwen wat duizelingen en een tintelhoofd. Kan van het afbouwen zijn, maar weet dat niet zeker...

----------


## hybride

> Je kan efexor juist wel heel gedoseerd slikken. Je kan al starten met 37,5 mg en dan rustig opbouwen.


Ik meen dat destijds de laagste dosis 75 mg was. 

Aangezien dit topic over Valdoxan gaat kun je misschien je ervaringen met Efexor in een andere thread beschrijven? Ben wel benieuwd wat jouw ervaringen worden.

----------


## buukje

ja luus ik heb ook gesprekken naast de medicatie
ik heb een pych die bij de vnn zit
de vorige keer heeft hij mij ook goed geholpen
hij vraagt je het hemd van het lijf
maar ik ben blij dat er zulke mensen zitten

----------


## sietske763

@hybride,
ik ben ook gestart in dit forum valdoxan, omdat ik er ziek van werd,
heb wat anders gekregen maar toch voel ik me hier wel thuis omdat je samen begint en dan lees hoe het verder gaat met diegene.
josh, waar blijf je, gaat het met je.....
@ratje hoe is het met jou? ik ben toch ook maar weer melatonine erbij gaan slikken, weet nog niet goed of het helpt, kan nl ook aan de AD liggen
groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jari,
Dat kan idd ontwenning zijn... Hopelijk is de duizeligheid en het tintelhoofd gevoel snel over! Heel veel sterkte!

@ buukje,
Fijn dat jou psych je goed heeft geholpen  :Smile:  Ik hoop voor je dat de psych je dit keer ook goed kan begeleiden en dat je je snel beter voelt!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

----------


## joshuatree

morgen een maand bezig....ik weet niet of ik blij of treurig ervan moet worden...
Blij omdat de bijwerkingen wel meevielen
Treurig omdat ik me niet beter erdoor voel

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Josh,
Idd positief dat je geen bijwerkingen hebt, maar wel jammer dat je geen verbetering voelt..
Ik hoop voor je dat je nog verbetering ervaart en anders overleggen met je behandelaar of er iets anders mogelijk is?!
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## sietske763

ha josh................
is dit wel het de goede AD voor jou?
want je moet je toch nu wel wat beter voelen lijk mij.
heb je prothiaden al eens gehad?
ik kreeg daar toen de dubbele dosis van dus 2x 150mg
heb dit nu weer gekregen, de tryptizol had een nare blijvende bijwerking.
alleen prothiaden heb ik nu in combi met hoge dosis seroquel,
ik ben echt weer helemaal vrolijk en optimistisch.
nu maar hopen dat het zo goed mag blijven en anders ga ik weer samen met psych. ""dokteren"" dit is echt fijn joh, samen bekijken wat je nodig hebt en zelf bepalen bij wat voor dosis je je het beste voelt(moet natuurlijk wel verantwoord blijven

----------


## ratje2

Hoi Sietske,

Sinds ik die Valdoxan heb gehad word ik bijna iedere nacht na zo'n 5 uur wakker. Daarvóór ging het altijd goed met de melatonine. Jammer. Het kan ook zijn dat ik in de overgang ben. Ik moet deze week naar de psych, dus ik ben benieuwd wat hij voor mij in petto heeft. Waarschijnlijk 1 of ander AD. Wat voor bijwerking had je van die Tryptizol?

----------


## sietske763

ha ratje, leuk dat je er weer bent,
ik kon van tryptizol niet meer naar toilet, ruim een week niet geweest, daar word je dus ook niet vrolijk van.
psych zei direct, komt van het AD, hij heeft me weer prothiaden gegeven, echt een goed middel hoor,
was tijden niet depri en daardoor dacht ik dat ik wel zonder kon.....
dat was dus altijd mijn valkuil, ik wilde me goed voelen en geen AD.
maar deze keer heb ik wel heel veel geleerd, ik kan gewoon niet zonder en moet dat accepteren en nu heb ik er voor het eerst vrede mee...
ik was ook steeds vroeg wakker met de valdoxan........vreselijk middel
lees hier veel dat mensen slecht slapen met valdoxan, terwijl de slaap juist beter moet worden omdat de depressie weggaat.
vandaar dat ik overgestapt ben, maar zoals je kan lezen, met een hoge dosis seroqel
als ik jou was zou ik echt iets anders vragen.
en als ik jou was zou ik prothiaden vragen, een klassieke met de minste bijwerkingen.

----------


## jari1983

Even een update, ben nu twee dagen echt gestopt met valdoxan. Moet zeggen dat ik me niet heel erg anders voel. Ben nog steeds uitgeput, en daardoor duizelig, zwaar hoofd en in de avond misselijk. Wanneer is het nou eens genoeg he?! Valdoxan heeft na ruim 3 maanden voor mij dus eigenlijk niet echt iets kunnen betekenen. Helaas... vrijdag ga ik starten met efexor. Als mijn enige bijwerking slecht slapen is, dan neem ik die erbij. Ben doodsbang dat ik ga trippen van die bende, net als bij de cymbalta. Maar goed... ik hoop dat ik eindelijk eens wat energie terug krijg en de wereld niet zo langs me heen gaat. Zit al een half jaar thuis, oke ben ook nog bevallen tussendoor :Wink: , bijna 4 maanden dus. 

Groetjesss

----------


## teneindraad22

Hallo,
ik heb 9 weken Valdoxan gebruikt. Zelfs een tijdje 50mg. Maar omdat het toch niet hielp voor mijn depressieve gevoelens en omdat ik ondanks slaapmedicatie maar 3 uurtje per nacht sliep raadde mijn psychiater aan om er dan maar mee te stoppen. Ik ben nu 8 dagen gestopt en slaap noch steeds niet. Ik ben fysisch en psysich een wrak door dit slaap tekort. Ben eigenlijk wel boos op de makers van Valdoxan omdat ze juist een betere slaap beloofden, één van de reden waarom ik het ben beginnen nemen. Ik weet wel dat een ad niet werkt voor iedereen, maar zoals ik al op het forum gelezen heb, ben ik niet de enige die er slecht van slaap. Zijn er nog lotgenoten die gestopt zijn met Valdoxan en die me kunnen zeggen hoelang dat medicijn in het lichaam blijft zitten en je slecht blijft slapen? Thanks.

----------


## sietske763

@teneindraad,
als je de pagina,s terug leest zul je wel merken dat er een aantal gestopt zijn.
mijn ervaringen met valdoxan zijn heel erg slecht, lees mijn posts maar.
en mijn advies is neem aub wat anders....in overleg met arts natuurlijk
sterkte

----------


## teneindraad22

> @teneindraad,
> als je de pagina,s terug leest zul je wel merken dat er een aantal gestopt zijn.
> mijn ervaringen met valdoxan zijn heel erg slecht, lees mijn posts maar.
> en mijn advies is neem aub wat anders....in overleg met arts natuurlijk
> sterkte


Hallo Sietske, ik ben al 9 dagen gestopt met Valdoxan, maar slaap nog steeds niet, zelfs met slaapmiddelen nog maar een 3 uurtjes. Ik denk dat dat nog door de Valdoxan komt, want voor ik deze ad nam sliep ik met mijn slaapmiddelen toch een 7 à 8 uur. Zou zelfs volledig met ad willen stoppen. het is allemaal vuiligheid. Dus hoelang heeft het bij jou geduurd vooraleer je terug goed sliep, nadat je met Valdoxan was gestopt?
Thanks.

----------


## robbe

he hallo allemaal ,
ik slik valdoxan nu 3 weken en het begint te komen . mijn omgeving zegt dat ik alerter reageer ,en ik voel het ook wel zo ..ik lach weer meer echt , :Smile:  :Smile: 
naast dit middel heb ik ook abilify en lithium , 
en ik ben niet suf of geen extra bij werkingen meer .was eerst wel licht in mijn hoofd en wat kriebels in mijn lijf , afwezig maar ja ben ook bipolair :Wink:  dus wat is wat he .
gr robbe

----------


## sietske763

ha teneindraad, ik moest na het stoppen de volgende dag al een ander AD nemen en ivm ernstige slaapstoornissen, hoge dosis seroqeul erbij(ik reageer bijna niet op benzo,s}
moet zeggen dat het nu erg goed gaat, tuurlijk zit er wel een nacht tussen dat ik slecht slaap, maar dat kan ik nu beter aan omdat ik weer wat reserve heb opgebouwd.
ik wil ook liever zonder AD maar als dat nou eenmaal niet gaat....dus accepteer ik het nu, na jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaren.
sterkte.

@robbe, leuk om heel af en toe iets positiefs over valdoxan te horen, fijn dat het bij jou wel werkt

----------


## jari1983

@teneindraad

Ik heb 3 maanden valdoxan geslikt. Waarvan na 3 a 4 weken al meteen op 50 mg. (ooit 1 keer een pilletje cymbalta geslikt, maar daar ging ik onwijs van trippen. Blijkt dat ik gevoelig ben voor mediatie). Ik heb 5 dagen afgebouwd op 25 mg en daarna gestopt. Dat is sinds zondag. Ik merkte van de valdoxan in het begin dat ik elke keer na 3 uur vanaf het slikken, wakker werd. De psychiater zegt dat dit kan kloppen, omdat het medicijn dan is uitgewerkt. Het doel van de valdoxan is om in de eerste instantie je dag en nachtritme op orde tekrijgen. Het is een soort inslaper, geen pil die je de hele nacht er doorheen trekt. Buiten dat hebben we natuurlijk allemaal problemen/gevoelens die ons juist snachts wakker houden. Dit medicijn is niet sterk genoeg om je daar doorheen te slepen, is ook mijn ervaring. Ik slaap iets beter dan 3 maanden terug. Nu wordt ik 3 keer per nacht wakker. Eerst 6 of 7 keer. Wat ik wel merk is dat ik de hele dag doodmoe ben, maar goed...dat was ook een reden om dit te gaan slikken. Geen idee dus wanneer je weer beter zou gaan moeten slapen. Volgens mij kan je een slaapmiddel nu gewoon gebruiken. Zou het even overleggen met de psychiater. Wat oververmoeidheid betreft kan ik met je mee praten. Ben al 6 maanden dronken van moeheid en kan amper functioneren. Vreselijk! Morgen start ik met efexor. Ben zo onrustig...hoop dat het nu eindelijk eens goed gaat! Sterkte!

----------


## ramses

ik slik nu 9 dagen valdoxan, merk het nog niet zo. Was na jaren gestopt met fluoxetine incombi met dogmatil. Dit in overleg met psychiater. Stoppen binnen twee weken gedaan. Leek eerst goed te gaan. Na 4 tot 6 weken toch terugslag. Dus nu weer aan dogmatil en dat scheelde al direct, maar niet genoeg. Vandaar valdoxan. Mijn psych vond valdoxan beter (minder bijwerkingen) dan fluoxethine. Hij vroeg zich ook af wie nu nog fluox voorschrijft. Toch heeft de combi fluox/dogmatil mij jaaaaren heel geod geholpen. Vind dit dus moeilijk. Wie heeft ervaringen? En ook weet iemand nog een goede plek voor info omternt mijn vraagstuk????

alvast hartelijk dank

ramses

----------


## robbe

hallo ramses,
het duurt ook echt wel en week of 3 voor je het echt gaat merken en dan nog langzaam hou vol ....het is een meer lichaamseigen medicatie vandaar denk ik dat je behandelaar hier voor kiest ,dat was bij mij ook .
hoop dat je snel beter voelt!
groetjes robbe

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ratje,
Jammer dat je nu niet meer doorslaapt  :Frown:  Is er nog wat uitgekomen over AD bij de psych?

@ Jari,
Hoe ervaar je de start met Exefor tot nu toe? Voel je je nog steeds uitgeput en duizelig?
Ik hoop met je mee dat je je energie weer terug krijgt en dat deze AD jou wel gaat helpen op een positieve (tijdelijke) manier!!  :Smile: 

@ Teneinderaad,
Erg vervelend dat het middel waar je je beter door zou moeten voelen zo averechts werkt  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je 'normale' slaap ritme snel weer terug komt!

@ Robbe,
Wat fijn dat de valdoxan voor jou wel werkt, je geen last hebt van bijwerkingen en dat zowel je omgeving als jijzelf verschil merken  :Smile: 

@ Ramses,
Ik hoop voor je dat de combi dogmatil/valdoxan zijn werk gaat doen!

----------


## buukje

hallo ALLEMAAL
dit is nou de 4de week dat ik voldoxan gebruik
in het begin dacht ik is dit wel het goede middel
omdat ik in het verleden ook 3 jaar paroxetine
heb gebruikt
in het begin merk je er niet veel van
maar langzamerhand merk je dat je
toch beter kunt slapen
en ik wordt er een stuk rustiger van :Smile: 
gewoon effe doorbijten is mijn advies
ben blij dat ik het gedaan heb omdat je van paroxetine
verschrikkelijke bijwerkingen hebt

----------


## ratje2

Hallo Teneindraad,

Ik kon na het stoppen met Valdoxan ook niet meer doorslapen. Meer dan 6 weken na het stoppen nog steeds niet. Maar ik weet niet zeker of dit wel door de Valdoxan komt. Het kan ook komen door een drukke werkomgeving en de overgang. Volgens de psych moet de Valdoxan nu wel uit het lichaam zijn. Ik probeer nu sinds een paar dagen Trazolan. Dit lijkt wat beter te werken.  :Smile: Ik hoop dat jij ook iets vindt.

----------


## keiko

hallo allemaal

Ik ben nu met mirtzapine aan het afbouwen em met valdoxan aan het opbouwen.
De nare bijkomstigheid is dat de zelfmoordgedachten weer volop terug komen, ik ben al door een diep dal gegaan en om nu weer dat zelfde weer mee te maken, dat trek ik niet meer.
Heeft iemand miscchien nog suggesties?

Alvast bedankt, groet Keiko

----------


## sietske763

hallo keiko, hielp remeron(mirtazipine) niet, of moest je van arts wisselen??

----------


## keiko

Hoi Sietske, 

Dank je wel voor de snelle reactie.
De gewrichtspijnen die de mirtazapine veroorzaken daar helpt soms tramadol tegen.
Negen van de tien keer ook niet, behalve met een dubbele dosis, maar daar word je lever ook niet vrolijk van.
En om nu zoveel pijnstilling voor een ad te gebruiken is ook niet op te brengen.
Ik weet dat dit weer een paar weken gaat duren en het uit moet zitten, maar ik ben bang om weer op de IC te belanden, en ik kan dit mijn man en kind niet nog een keer aan doen.
Ik ben gewoon bang voor herhaling, iets in mij wil het niet maar dat andere gaat weer sterker worden.
Ik ben gewoon bang.

Groet Keiko

----------


## sietske763

hoi keiko,
ben je soms op de ic belandt door suicidaal gedrag??
als je dit hele forum doorleest zie je denk ik wel dat het voor de meeste(ook voor mij)een AD is waar lang niet iedereen baat bij heeft...
heb je ook slaapprobelemen, waardoor het allemaal nog moeilijker wordt? en slik je nog andere middelen, bv een stemmingsstimulator, meestal zijn dat de anti psychotica?
heb al zeg ik het zelf heel veel kennis van AD en combi,s, de meeste middelen heb ik wel geslikt, weet dus ook wel vaak de bijwerkingen.
en ja..het is zo dat de klacht vaak eerst verergert, dus dat suicidaal gedrag ook erger wordt.
ik ben natuurlijk geen dokter maar ik heb mn twijfels bij valdoxan, daar dit middel vreselijke slapeloosheid met zich meebrengt.er zijn er al veel mee gestopt. en een aantal anderen hebben lang moeten slikken, zie andere posts.
ik zou echt als ik jou was diegene bellen die jou dit voorgeschreven heeft en vertellen wat je voelt, echt op tijd aan de bel trekken hoor!!
er zijn zoveel AD,s en ik ben heel erg opgeknapt door seroquel met AD te slikken en dat was beslist geen valdoxan.
blijven posten hier hoor!!lotgenoten zijn erg belangrijk, die begrijpen je
volhouden he
liefs

----------


## sietske763

als je alle dingen niet hier openbaar wil neerzetten, kan je me altijd een mail sturen hoor, dit doe je door op mijn naam te klikken en daar kan je een prive mail neerzetten.
echt blijven praten hoor, is vaak de beste oplossing

----------


## jari1983

Hoi Luus, nou weer helemaal fouteboel met efexor. Was echt drama, en dat met 37,5 mg. Ik ben de dag daarna meteen weer gestopt. Ik heb een kleintje van 6 maanden dus kan voor mn gevoel gewoon niet door die hel. Ik raakte weer helemaal van de wereld, werd helemaal idioot en heb de hele nacht als een vage zombie gelegen in bed en twee dagen erna ook. Vreselijk.

Wat ik nu moet weet ik niet... Slaapmedicatie? Of toch AD? Eerst slaapmedicatie en als dat niet gaat, dan AD erbij? weet ik veel

Morgen ga ik bespreken met de HA. Psychiater heeft pas eind april tijd...

Ik ben sinds vrijdag gaan sporten. Dit ga ik nu drie keer per week doen. Verder ga ik dagelijks aan avondyoga doen en de ochtenden dat ik niet sport aan ochtendyoga. Gewoon thuis. Ik hoop heel erg dat dat zijn vruchten afwerpt. 

Kan geen knopen doorhakken. Zelfvertrouwen is ver te zoeken. Zit nu ruim 4 maanden thuis. Er komt geen eind aan. Slapen gaat ook erg slecht, dus de cirkel moet ergens doorbroken worden. En dat piekeren en eeuwige twijfelen helpt ook niet :Smile: 

Groetjes Diana

----------


## sietske763

ha jari,
we hebben het in een pm ook wel eens besproken, je twijfelde toen tussen remeron en efexor, efexor werd je door meerdere ervaringsmensen afgeraden,
miss. remeron toch een optie?
iig slaap je er wel van....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Buukje,
Fijn om te horen dat je weer beter kan slapen en dat je je rustiger voelt nu je door de 'zure appel' heen bent! Ik hoop voor je dat het zo blijft.

@ Ratje2,
Vervelend dat je zo'n tijd niet goed kon doorslapen  :Frown:  
Ik hoop dat je van de Trazolan geen bijwerkingen zult krijgen en dat je weer kunt doorslapen...

@ Keiko,
Ik hoop dat je wat aan Sietske's ervaring hebt...
Kan je niet nu je aan het overstappen bent extra hulp krijgen van een psycholoog zodat het wat veiliger voelt?
Ik hoop voor je dat het goed gaat komen!

@ Sietske,
Idd praten is vaak de beste oplossing, maar soms weet je niet waar je meooet beginnen, hoe je iets moet zeggen of tegen wie je bepaalde dingen moet zeggen...

@ Jari,
He vervelend dat je je zo naar voelde bij de exefor  :Frown: 
Ik begrijp echt goed dat je helder wil zijn met een kleine in huis! Wel goed dat je gaat yoag-en en dat je bent gaan sporten, dat is een soort natuurlijke AD en ik hoop dat je net als mij je negatieve energie er om kan zetten in iets positiefs!
Misschien kan je idd zoals Sietske zegt kijken of je de remeron alsnog kan gaan proberen?
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## wilbierman

hallo Keiko
Die nare zeelmoord gedachtes werden in het begin bij mij ook weer veel heftiger, zelf zo dat ik een keer voor de trein ben gaan staan.
Gelukkig is er niets gebeurd.
Na een paar weken vervaagde die gedachtes wel weer (bij mij dan).
Maar toen ik van 25mg naar 50mg ging begon het hele verhaal weer opnieuw.
Nu kan ik je zeggen dat ik wat in rustiger vaar water ben beland.
Al heb ik gemerkt dat toen ik 2 weken geleden 2 of 3 dagen de pillen niet heb geslikt (dom van me) ik die nare gedachtes heel snel weer terug kreeg.
Ik probeer nu dan ook maar niet meer te klooien met de pillen.
Helaas doe ik dat om de een of andere reden regelmatig.
wat het slapen betreft ik slik al een poos zopicolon en dat help mij best wel goed (als ik ze neem dan)
Ik ben ook met een thetapie begonnen , dat is heel erg heftig maar het help zeggen ze?
Ik moet het nog zien.
Wel begin ik heel heel voorzichtig te geloven dat ik me minder deprie voel dan voor heen,
wie weet help de valdoxan dan toch??
Ik wens iedereen heel veel sterkte en hoop dat de zon ooit weer zal gaan schijnen.groetjes Wil

----------


## aafgos

de zon schijnt altijd als je hem maar kan toelaten,wilt ontvangen.dan ben je al een heel eind met je depriproces die ooit minder wordt of over gaat.

----------


## hybride

> helemaal fouteboel met efexor. Was echt drama, en dat met 37,5 mg. Ik ben de dag daarna meteen weer gestopt. Ik heb een kleintje van 6 maanden dus kan voor mn gevoel gewoon niet door die hel. Ik raakte weer helemaal van de wereld, werd helemaal idioot en heb de hele nacht als een vage zombie gelegen in bed en twee dagen erna ook. Vreselijk.


Precies zo ik het ook ervaren heb met Efexor.

----------


## piet10

Ik zit al een aantal maaanden op een internationaal forum over Valdoxan en daar zitten veel ervaren gebruikers.
Ik zal even een samenvatting geven van hun en mijn ervaringen, aangezien het in Nederland nog niet veel gebruikt wordt.

De eerste 2 weken slaapt 90% slecht tot heel slecht. Je kunt dan de pil overdag gaan nemen tot je slaap weer normaliseert. Na 2 weken slaapt iedereen prima op valdoxan en is het echt een lekker slaapmiddel.

Hte ad effect slaat meestal pas aan na 6 weken en zeker niet na 2 weken zoals de mooie reclame van de producent belooft (die stellen het graag mooier voor dan het is)

Ergste bijwerking zijn maagproblemen. Er zit een irriterende stof in de tablet (proef maar eens, dan weet je wat ik bedoel) die de maag enorm kan irriteren. Ikzelf heb daar nu ook zoveel last van dat ik het niet meer kan slikken.Je kunt dat in het begin merken aan veel boeren, en gasvorming in de darmen en pijn op de maag. Dit is een bijwerking die steeds erger wordt want die irriterende stof blijft natuurlijk irriteren.Zelfs een maagzuurremmer van de dokter helpt op den duur niet meer.....

In het verkooppraatje van de producent zeggen ze dat er minder maag en darmbezwaren zijn dan bij ssri's, de gebruikers vinden dit dus niet.

In het begin wordt je ook erg moe overdag van het middel maar dit gaat op den duur over.

Let op een piep in je oren, dit is tinnitus en ook een bijwerking die de fabrikant nog niet meldt maar gebruikers wel.

Positief voordeel van Valdoxan, vrouwen krijgen meer zin in sex (bij mannen werkt het niet zo)

Mijn oordeel; ik was erg blij met valdoxan maar die maagproblemen waren niet meer uit te houden. Behalve dat het beste middel wat ik ooit geslikt heb, veel beter dan ssri's.

Ik experimenteer nu met valdoxan te laten opnemen door het mondslijmvlies, zo hoop ik mijn maag te ontzien. De producent is nu bezig daar een variant van te maken en ik hoop dat die snel op de markt komt.

Als je bijwerkingen ervaart vraag je dokter dan het te melden aan Lareb, dan moeten de bijwerkingen die nog onbekend zijn of door de producent een beetje weggemoffeld zijn in de bijsluiter komen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Wil,
Fijn dat het lijkt alsof de Valdoxan wel helpt  :Smile: 
Ik hoop dat de therapie je gaat helpen en dat de zon weer voor je gaat schijnen! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Aafgos,
Soms schijnt de zon ook niet, hoe positief je iets ook wil zien/ziet... sommige dingen hebben echt verwerking en tijd nodig...

@ Piet10,
Fijn dat je een samenvatting geeft van wat er op dat internationale forum over Valdoxan wordt gezegd  :Smile: 
Je experimenteert met Valdoxan dat wordt opgenomen via mondslijmvlies, doe je mee met een testprogramma of is het ergens verkrijgbaar???

----------


## piet10

Nee was het maar zo dat ik met een programma mee kon doen en experimenteren.

ik experimenteer zelf nu, met nog en aantal op dat internationale forum.

Zit nu 2e dag van 6,25 mg valdoxan mengen met wat alcohol en in mond laten en dan uitspugen.
Ik laat de resultaten weten.

----------


## joshuatree

ik denk dat het gaat werken...die Valdoxan....
moet hem echt pas pakken als ik naar bed ga....anders te vroeg wakker...
ik voel me toch wel een beetje fitter,blijer zelfs....
heeft lang geduurd....6 weken....
ben benieuwd of het alleen maar een tijdelijk iets is of dat het nu eindelijk eens gaat doorzetten

----------


## sietske763

hey josh, 
wat fijn voor je,
eindelijk slaat het dus een beetje aan.
@josh en piet,
zou ik dan toch te vroeg zijn gestopt..
als ik dit nu van jullie lees denk ik van wel....
t gaat nu ook goed met mij, maar je wilt niet weten wat voor med. ik nog meer nodig heb om te slapen, daarom probeerde mn psych. ook valdoxan
ook een slaapmiddel naast valdoxan hielp niet........daarom ook gestopt.

----------


## robbe

het duurt echt wel lang maar het werkt , suc6

----------


## piet10

Sietske, Ik vind het jammer om te zeggen maar je bent te vroeg gestopt. Niet jouw schuld hoor, de voorlichting over dit middel klopt gewoon niet, er zou bijgezegd moeten worden dat je de eerste 2 weken superslecht, en dan echt superslecht slaapt. Maar dat klinkt zo slecht in de reclame....
En het ad effect begint pas na 6-8 weken.Dus ook niet zoals ze zeggen.
Je kunt met 1/4 gaan beginnen en dat enkele weken volhouden. Ook kun je het overdag nemen, want de eerste 2 weken heeft het een effect dat je er wakkerder van wordt.

Het is echt doorbijten, zoals met de meeste anti-depressiva.

Ik zit nog te rommelen met inname want ik heb nog steeds maagklachten, neem het nu gemengd met rum, laat het dag staan en neem dan steeds een druppeltje in mijn mond en probeer het daar 20 min te laten en dan volgende druppeltje etc, ben er uren mee bezig. Maar kan het gewoon niet op mijn maag verdragen. Dat is echt de meest voorkomende bijwerking.

----------


## sietske763

@piet,
wat ik wel kreeg te horen dat het middel het melatonine stimuleerde of zo
maar heb nu ook melatonine, 10mg voor het slapen en natuurlijk een benzo en seroquel,
over een maand moet ik weer naar hem toe zal het hem weer vragen,ben benieuwd omdat ik altijd van alles verander met hem samen, 
maar kan je nu, en goed inslapen en doorslapen??

----------


## sietske763

hoi piet,
heb psych gebeld en hem dit verteld, mag het weer opnieuw proberen, mag ik bij jou klagen??
zie er wel een beetje tegenop, heb met andere AD, ook niet de TCs enige klachten gehad
behalve met dit spul.
maar ik moet het dus nu zo doen van hem :Embarrassment: verdag 50 mg valdoxan en s,avonds gewoon mn remeron erbij slikken, dus ff paar weken 2 soorten AD, had dit ook al een paar weken maar moet dus nu met tryptizol stoppen.
ben zeer benieuwd
je hoort het wel
groetjes

----------


## sietske763

hallo,
hier dus weer een valdoxan klant,
heb om 3 uur ff 50mg opgegeten en voel me zeer vaag, wel lekker eigenlijk, net of ik een pretsigaret op heb, alleen is dit goedkoper.
nou ik zal het zo af en toe wel ff melden.
ik ben direct met 50 mg begonnen omdat ik anders na verhoging weer klachten krijg, dus hoppa in 1x de bijwerkingen, ben ik ook eerder weer ""normaal""

robbe en piet, erg bedankt, door jullie positieve posts durf ik het aan....

----------


## aafgos

hoi sietske
sterkte met deze dosering,ik hoop dat het helpt je wat beter te voelen.ikzelf zit nog op 75 mgr.ad.en concerta,ritalin.kan het leven net nog volhouden.ben veel aan het regelen voor die oude demente oudjes van mij,willen ze geen thuiszorg.dus ik trek me handen daar volledig vanaf.ze zullen op hun bek vallen(zij kan niet lopen,alleen staan)en mijn vader wil een grote auto kopen.lekker belangrijk!!!ze zijn beide 85 jaar en super eigenwijs,maar mij vreet het op.dus is misschien valdoxan ook iets voor mij????

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Piet10,
Hoe kom je er op om zo te experimenteren dan? 
Ad en alcohol schijnt niet heel goed te zijn... maar jij mengt het gewoon... lijkt me wel een geklieder hoor!
Wel jammer dat ze er om verkeerde redenen niet bekend wordt gemaakt dat het middel anders werkt dan gezegd wordt... 


@ Joshuatree,
Ik hoop voor je dat het een blijvend gevoel is dat je je blijer en fitter voelt!

@ Sietske,
Toch maar in de herkansing... ik hoop dat je het dit keer genoeg tijd geeft om eraan te wennen en dat je je dan beter voelt!
Wel apart dat je t idee hebt een pretsigaret te hebben gehad hoor... en idd beter 1x bijwerkingen dan 2x! Heel veel succes!

@ Robbe,
Fijn dat het werkt  :Smile: 

@ Aafgos,
Vervelend hoor 2 van zulke eigenwijze oudjes! 
Ik hoop dat je hulp krijgt en dat je vrijdag advies krijgt voor medicatie of iets dergelijks!
Heel veel sterkte en positiviteit gewenst!

----------


## piet10

Pittig hoor, 50 mg, maar kans dat eht agat werken. Let wel op je maag.

----------


## sietske763

@piet,
neem voor de valdoxan eerst maar een maagbeschermer in
vroeger voor de nacht, nu ff overdag tot ik die troep s,avonds ga innemen
ik ben geen klager, heb veel middelen zomaar doorstaan, en ook gelijk de standaard dagdosering......maar dit.....ben echt de weg kwijt.
maar ik ben echt liever nu zo dan na verhoging weer.
ik wens mezelf veel sterkte

----------


## Agnes574

Ik wens je ook veel sterkte Sietske  :Wink: !

Ook sterkte voor alle andere Valdoxan-gebruikers!

Xx Ag

----------


## ratje2

Zou ik dan ook te vroeg gestopt zijn? Ik heb het ruim 6 weken geslikt. Werd meestal te vroeg wakker. Heel af en toe werkte de Valdoxan wel, maar meestal als ik een dag niets gedaan had en de volgende dag ook niets hoefde. Zou het zin hebben het nog eens te proberen? (Ik had totaal geen maagklachten, alleen vaak doodmoe.)

----------


## joshuatree

@sietske.... Veeel sterkte...

ik weet het nog steeds niet....ik had een goede dag erbij en dacht dat het iets deed....gaat weer een beetje minder nu...ben erg snel opgefokt...en voel me zelf niet lekker in me vel.... denk veel vreemde dingen....misschien moet ik wel omhoog met de dosering..heb nu 25 mg...
ik wens je veel succes...en vooral veel sterkte met jou dosering....
en sterkte voor iedereen eigenlijk

----------


## piet10

Die moeheid heb ik zeker 2,5 maand gehad, en toen was ik nog maar met 1/4 begonnen, maar ik ben gewoon gevoelig voor ieder medicijn.
Ikzelf ben nooit zo'n voorstander van te snel ophogen, ik ben eerst liever stabiel op een lage dosis, dan kan ik al een beetje zeggen wat het doet en of het zin heeft om verder te gaan. En als je dan weer ophoogt is het minder erg vaak dan de eerste keer beginnen, je lichaam is toch al wat gewend.

Opgefokt en rare dingen denken hoort ook bij het middel in het begin, ik voelde me erg aggressief terwijl ik dat juist niet ben. Schijnt een gevolg te zijn van NE(noradrenaline ofzo, ben er niet zo in thuis). Maar dat gaat over, is gewoon een teken dat je nog niet stabiel erop bent. Ik zou dan niet gaan verhogen, eerst stabiel worden.

Ik ben nog aan het klooien wat betreft mijn maagklachten. Ik meng het niet meer met wat rum, geeft teveel pijn in de mond. Ik doe het nu als een soort cocainejunk, ik mseer wat met mijn vingertoppen om mijn tandvlees, dosis is nu 1/4 pil, en dan hou ik het 15 min in mijn mond. En neem nu omeprazol weer erbij, vannacht geen problemen, jippie.

----------


## sietske763

@beste piet,
vind jij dit nu een beter AD of heb jezelf geen ander AD gebruikt....
goeie tip van jou om het s,morgens in te nemen, heb je s,nachts minder last.
toch vraag ik me alweer af of dit wel een goed AD is.....zie post van josh
josh heel veel sterkte
en piet, hoe lang kan je nu slapen s,nachts??
heb zelf het gevoel dat ik weer een beetje meer in mezelf zit,
niet zo vaag alsof ik in een coffeeshop leef ofzo.dus dat valt me reuze mee....
maar voorlopig neem ik het nog niet s,nachts vanwege mn ""valdoxan trauma""

----------


## Carola Drent

wie heeft specifieke ervaring met het afbouwen van lexapro en het tegelijkertijd beginnen met valdoxan. Carola Drent

----------


## sietske763

heb wel ervaring met afbouw AD en start valdoxan.
lexapro ken ik ook, heb het gehad.
denk zelf dat het niet zoveel uitmaakt of je nou met lexapro en valdoxan begint of een ander AD en starten met valdoxan.

----------


## piet10

Ik heb 15 jaar ads gebruikt en haatte ieder moment ervan, gewichtstoename, libidoverlies en de opbouw was een hel voor 6 weken. Daarom doe ik nu ook zo mijn best om valdoxan te kunnen blijven gebruiken :-) normaliter zou ik al gestopt zijn want maagklachten vind ik ook niet fijn.

Ik slaap nu niet zo goed want 1/4 is eigenlijk te weinig, moet een hele nemen en daar sliep ik lekker op. Maar ja, dat lukt nu niet, zucht.

@Joshua, het zou goed zijn als je die gedachten meldt aan Lareb.nl, daar houden ze nieuwe bijwerkingen bij en zo help je nieuwe gebruikers.Als gebruikers het niet melden dan kunnen producenten in hun bijsluiters blijven zetten dat maar enkelen er last van hebben terwijl meestal er veel mensen last van hebben.

Sietske, had je eerder slaapmedicatie gebruikt? Welke vind jij goed? Valdoxan helpt ook om te slapen maar remeron schijnt toch beter daarvoor te zijn(hoewel je daar erg suf van schijnt te blijven, valdoxan heeft dat niet)

----------


## hybride

@piet
Sinds een tijdje slik ik 's avonds een paar capsules l-ornithine, een aminozuur. Dat werkt goed op de slaap. Het breekt ammoniak af in de hersenen. Kijk bv. ook op www.slaapbeter.com.

----------


## sietske763

@ piet,
slik al heel lang AD, veel wissellingen gehad, daar mijn slapen erg slecht bleef, bv 3 dagen prima slapen op 60 mg remeron, daarna gewend aan de slaapverwekkende bijwerking en dus weer slapeloosheid, waardoor ik niet goed kon functioneren.
toen kwam dus valdoxan in de handel en arts hoopt dus dat valdoxan voor mij beter is omdat dit middel belooft dat ernstige slaapstoornissen voorbij zijn na bijwerkingen.
deze verandering van AD is dus om minder slaapmed. en seroquel te hoeven slikken straks.
dit is dus wat er speelt bij mij.
ik slik nu nog steeds remeron en dat wil hij pas afbouwen als dit middel werkt, waar ongeveer 6 weken voor staat.
arts heeft zelf ook nog erg weinig ervaring met dit middel, hij heeft het nu aan 3 pat. voorgeschreven.
als het dus bij mij niet gaat werken blijven we gewoon op de oude AD met een combi, daar deed ik het heel goed op, dus het wordt voor mij niet hopeloos, maar hoop natuurlijk dat dit werkt om minder pillen te slikken vdn
groetjes

----------


## aafgos

ben bij de spver geweest in amsterdam,heb volgende maand pas een uitslag.heb alles opgegeven wat ik wist en we wachten het af,hij zei wel dat ik overbelast was,maar dat weet ik zelf ook wel.en aan gegeven een evaluatie over de medicijnen.maar dat is pas over een maand we zien het wel in de tussentijd.we gaan gewoon door met alles en we zien het wel wat er komt.

----------


## sietske763

niet zoveel valdoxan klachten meer, nog wel wat wazig, verder niets.
neem de dosering nu ook wat later op de dag in en slaap nog steeds redelijk.
deze poging lijkt t dus beter te doen als de vorige keer.

----------


## ratje2

Piet,
Helpt het niet als je eerst iets eet voordat je de Valdoxan inneemt? Ik had bijv. van Efexor ook maagklachten. Die gingen snel over als ik vlak voor het innemen iets at (boterham, cracker, bakje yoghurt).

Ik ben aan het stoeien met de Trazolan. Ik slaap toch nog niet goed door. Ik hoop dat het beter wordt na een paar weken.

----------


## sietske763

ha ratje,
ik vond trazolan ook niet bijzonder, verbeterde mn slaap niet, behalve 2/3 dagen vanwege de sufmakende werking.
tryptizol 150mg is goed, slaap je lekker van
remeron 60mg, slaap je ook wel redelijk op
en ja......ben benieuwd wat dit over paar weken doet

----------


## piet10

@ratje,alles al geprobeerd maar niets hielp, zelf omeprazol van de dokter niet. Maar het komt heel vaak voor met valdoxan, veel mensen zijn al gestopt vanwege de maag-darmproblemen.Het is erger dan bij ssri's daar ahd ik nooit problemen mee(hoewel het bedrijf het middel aankondigt als minder maagdarmklachten dan ssri's).

Gelukkig is het bedrijf al met een smelttabletversie bezig, ze voelen zelf al wat nattigheid denk ik.

----------


## sietske763

superslecht geslapen, ws valdoxan toch te snel naar een later tijdstip verschoven, vanavond maar weer wat eerder doen.
@piet,ben jij op dat internationale forum ook mensen tegengekomen die het echt heel goed deden op valdoxan, dus en goed slapen en zich geestelijk heel goed voelden?
op 50mg per dag dan he.
het voelt nog steeds als een twijfelmiddel, het is iig voor mij de ergste AD in mn leven, terwijl het niet zo zou zijn....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ratje,
Ik hoop ook voor je dat het doorslapen verbetert! Zo niet ga je dan nieuwe poging Valdoxan of een andere Ad of slaapmiddel proberen?

@ Joshua,
Jammer dat je je niet lekker in je vel voelt zitten en dat je vreemde dingen denkt... ik denk dat je zoals Piet10 zegt beter eerst kan stabiliseren om te kijken of je je beter gaat voelen en de bijwerking kan melden, misschien dat je met je psych kan overleggen over een bepaalde medicatie ernaast om je rustiger te voelen? In elk geval heel veel sterkte en succes! Ik hoop dat je je met de tijd beter gaat voelen!

@ Piet10,
Super zoals jij je ervaringen deelt  :Smile: 
Vervelend dat je maagklachten hebt en dat je daardoor deze AD niet goed kan innemen  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat ze snel die smelt versie goed ontwikkelen en op de markt brengen!

@ Hybride,
Neem je die capsules al lang en werkten ze gelijk goed?

@ Sietske,
Jammer dat je vannacht slecht geslapen hebt... voel je je nog steeds alsof je in een coffeeshop zit of is dat gevoel helemaal over inmiddels?

@ Aafgos,
Fijn dat je naar de svp'er bent geweest. Heb je wel een goed gevoel over het gesprek? Wel vervelend dat je een maand moet wachten op uitslag... Ik hoop dat je het allemaal kan bolwerken tot die tijd! Heel veel succes en sterkte!

----------


## sietske763

@lieve luuss,
nee, mn gratis coffeeshop gevoel is over, dus moet nu weer gaan betalen.

----------


## gabry

AD werkt bij de een al na een week terwijl het bij iemand anders een aantal maanden kan duren. 4-6 weken zijn gemiddelde.

Luister vooral naar je lichaam!

----------


## sietske763

@gabry,
bedankt voor je reactie,
maar dit is echt een ander soort AD dan de tc,s en de ssri,s
heb nooit bijwerkingen gehad, maar deze.....
lees alle slechte ervaringen maar

----------


## Carola Drent

Ik slik nu bijna 6 weken valdoxan. Gedurende deze periode ben ik langzaam lexapro gaan afbouwen en momenteel slik ik geen lexapro meer. Ik heb behoorlijk veel last gehad van de bekende onttrekkingsverschijnselen, zoals duizeligheid, electrische schokjes in mijn hoofd, weinig zin hebben in dingen, mezelf willen terugtrekken etc.

Ik voel mij nu niet depressief, maar ook niet echt optimaal. Ik heb veel behoefte aan slapen en probeer bij de dag te leven.

----------


## piet10

Hey Sietske,

Ja veel mensen zijn er erg tevreden over op dat forum, ik ook, heb me nog nooit zo goed gevoeld (behalve de maagpijn).
Trouwens bijzonder dat jij op sri's nooit bijwerkingen hebt gehad, voor mij was daarbijd e opbouw een hel en blijvende bijwerkingen zoals gewichtstoename, enorme honger en seksuele disfunctie.

Ik kan natuurlijk niet beloven dat jij het goed doet op valdoxan, ieder mens is anders en wie weet is een ssri voor jou de oplossing. Maar geef het nog even tijd, anders blijf je je misschien de rest van je leven afvragen of je niet had moeten doorzetten. En anders ga je na 6 tot 8 weken weer naar je oude medicijnen.

Hoe gaat het met jouw maag?

----------


## sietske763

@ beste piet,
allereerst bedankt voor alle info die je hier hebt neergezet, door jou doe ik deze 2e poging.
heb dus geen last van mn maag.
heb gister wat later valdoxan in genomen en bijzonder slecht geslapen,
dus vandaag maar weer wat eerder.
ik ben denk ik echt een AD wonder,
krijg gewoon altijd direct de standaard dagdosering en stop met een ander AD ook in een keer de standaard dagdosering
het enige wat ik dan ff voel is wat suf, maar volgende dag alweer over.
gewichtstoename wat jij typt had ik ook wel.....maar toen ik het op de rand van mn bed innam had ik geen hongerkicken.
op seks gebied natuurlijk ook wel bijwerkingen maar er zijn zoveel manieren om dat op te lossen.
dus met deze 2 bijwerkingen kan ik prima leven
maar je hebt helemaal gelijk dat ik deze kans echt moet nemen.....wel een vermoeiende AD hoor
gr

----------


## sietske763

@piet
hier ben ik alweer,
ik zal wel een hopeloos geval zijn ofzo, maar ik heb al tijden 2 soorten AD,
een tc en een ssri,(remeron)toen ik weer 2e poging mocht doen mocht ik zelf kiezen wat ik wilde houden, ja....bijzondere psych.....moest dus kiezen tussen tryptizol(amytriptiline)
en remeron beide sederend, mar heb gekozen voor remeron omdat dat beter is voor mn slaap,
en nu afw8888 maar of ik ooit alleen met valdoxan door kan gaan

----------


## sietske763

en zo niet...dan leven we vrolijk verder met die andere middelen

----------


## gabry

@ Sietske,

Ik had inderdaad all de slechte ervaringen al gelezen.
Je zegt dat dit iets anders is dan een tc of rssi?
Wat is het dan, kun je me dat uitleggen?
Ik kan me namelijk moeilijk voorstellen dat deze zo heel anders werkt dan anderen?
Daar ben ik wel heel benieuwd naar eigenlijk??

Groetjes Gabry

----------


## gabry

Heb even gegoogled naar Valdoxan, maar ik vind het een vaag verhaal. Melatonine als belangrijkste werkzame stof, met deze bijwerkingen?
Het zou geen effect hebben op het serotonine-gehalte.

Hoe kom je hier eigenlijk weer vanaf? 
Daar staat namelijk niets over geschreven in de bijsluiter...

Iedereen die met Valdoxan bezig is, veel succes!!!

----------


## sietske763

ha gabry,
valdoxan schijnt meer een lichaamseigen stof te zijn, en het stimuleert op een of andere manier het melatonine in de hersenen, dus moet je er beter van gaan slapen dan alle andere ADs
als je terug leest dan zie je dat PIET heel wat nuttige info heeft neergezet daar hij lid geweest is van een internationaal forum, waar valdoxan eerder vrijgegeven is dan in ned.
ik weet echt niet wat dit voor troep is.....ben nooit ziek van AD, maar dit is eeen drama,
maar wil doorzetten omdat de lange gebruikers toch uiteindelijk posten dat ze beter gaan slapen.
voor mn psych. is het ook een soort van uitproberen, hij leest er goede dingen van maar hoort nu ook klachten waar hij zeker wat mee kan in de toekomst.
het voelt bij mij alsof ik een paar slaaptabletten inneem en dan niet kan slapen, verder weet ik echt niet hoe ik het moet omschrijven, en aagezien jij net van AD af bent kan ik niet zeggen, probeer maar eens...

----------


## gabry

@ Sietske

NO WAY dat ik dat ga proberen, (vind het wel een komische opmerking van je trouwens)

Juist omdat ik er inderdaad zulke heftige verhalen over lees, vind ik het interessant om te lezen, maar vind het eerlijk gezegd ook nogal beangstigend (?)

Juist ook omdat een lichaamseigen stof zou zijn.
Ik hoop voor je dat de bijwerkingen snel ophouden, en dat je uiteindelijk een goede nachtrust krijgt, want dat is nu eenmaal HEEL belangrijk om overdag goed te kunnen functioneren...

Heb je al eens geprobeerd melatonine te slikken? 

Veel succes!
Groetjes Gabry

----------


## sietske763

@gabry,
heb het hele medicijnboek al gebruikt, noem maar wat en ik heb het ook al geprobeerd
slik ook al jaren melatonine.
ik ben met slapen een hopeloos geval, zelfs psych. weet het niet meer.
het enige middel waar ik goed op geslapen heb vroeger waren de barbituraten, maar die worden al tijden niet meer voorgeschreven.
heb alle benzo,s gebruikt en 6 mg rohypnol gaf geen rustige slaap en dat is nogal een erg hoge dosering!!!
word ook niet meer voorgeschreven.
en alle combies met antipsychotica erbij ook al gehad.
maar mn laatste AD combi ging goed, dus als dit echt niet wil kan ik in overleg zo weer terug.

----------


## sietske763

ja gabry, humor moet er blijven.....anders wordt het wel erg moeilijk, logisch natuurlijk als er een slechte dag tussen zit, heeft iedereen.
maar als het even kan bekijk ik de dingen wel positief

----------


## gabry

Mooi dat hoor ik graag Sietske! 
Heel veel succes met het uitvogelen wat het beste bij je past!

Ik weet van mezelf dat ik tijdens het gebruik van AD ook bijzonder slecht sliep ook i.c.m. de ene pam na de andere.
Heel veel angstdromen, zweten weinig uren maken, en overdag uitgeput.
Nu ik geen AD meer heb is mijn slaappatroon gelukkig weer gezond.

Ik kan me wel voorstellen hoe je je voelt.
Succes!

----------


## sietske763

@gabry, dank voor je bemoediging.
heb ook nog ff gegoogled en las dat je bij stoppen valdoxan niet hoeft af te bouwen.
ik las dat je dat opgemerkt had,
lieve gr

----------


## piet10

Klopt, geen ontwenningsverschijnselen als je stopt. En dat is waar, ben zelf 2 weken gestopt vanwege de maagpijn en maagkrampen en geen afbouwverschijnselen. maar ja dan komt wel je oorspronkelijke probleem terug.

Sietske, hoelang gebruik je nu? Al 2 weken? Dat wat jij zegt, gevoel alsof je slaapmidel hebt genomen maar niet kunt slapen is dus precies wat anderen ook in het begin ervaren. Dus je zit echt nog in de opbouwfase. Klote maar kans dat het over gaat.

@gabry, het werkt totaal anders, maar het hele serotonineverhaal, dat dat alleen invloed heeft op depressie is al bewezen onwaar. Er zijn inmiddels al andere middelen die totaal niets doen met serotonine en toch een ad effect hebben.

Maar damn, vannacht weer buikpijn gehad met veel gasvorming in de maag dus ik schrik iedere 5 minuten wakker omdat er lucht naar boven komt.

----------


## sietske763

@beste piet,
ik heb nog een vraag,
over de valdoxan die schijnt te werken op het melatoninegehalte in je hersenen,
ik slik al jaren 10mg melatonine voor ik ga slapen(en de rest)maar als deze dan werkt op je melatonine, heb ik dan niet hetzelfde effect door bv een ander AD en melatonine.
ik wil dolgraag doorzetten, maar het moet wel zin hebben natuurlijk,
mijn psych. weet hier echt niets van...
alvast bedankt, jij bent de expert op dit topic geloof ik.....

----------


## Carola Drent

Sinds 10 februari jl. slik ik nu valdoxan, gezien de geringe bijwerkingen die worden beloofd. De laatste jaren heb ik lexapro gebruikt waar ik goed op ging. Op den duur vond ik de bijwerkingen niet meer opwegen tegen de voordelen van dit ad. Aangezien ik twee weken geleden volledig met lexapro ben gestopt, vind ik het moeilijk objectief te oordelen over het gebruik van valdoxan. De eerste paar dagen sliep ik b.v. geweldig op dit middel, afgewisseld met nachten waarin ik om de paar uur wakker werd. Soms slaap ik wel een uur of zes achter elkaar door, wat ik al een hele luxe vind. 
Ik moet er wel bij vermelden dat ik daarnaast ook nog slaapmiddelen erbij gebruik, wat ik misschien niet meer moet doen. 
Vanochtend werd ik wakker met angst- en paniekgevoelens die ik heel lang niet meer gevoeld heb. Gelukkig heb ik nog oxazepam die ik op aanraden van mijn psychiater bij gelegenheid inneem. 
Al met al vind ik dat een aantal zaken nu door elkaar heen spelen. Krijg ik nu last van mijn (oude) depressie, nu lexapro is uitgewerkt.
Voldoet valdoxan nu nog niet helemaal als ad. en is het een kwestie van tijd. 
Ik verkeer gelukkig in de omstandigheid dat ik geen ingewikkelde dingen hoef te doen. (Wij wonen in Zuid-Frankrijk en via internet heb ik momenteel een goed contact met mijn psychiater). Ik ben zeker van plan om door te zetten, maar het valt allemaal niet mee. 
Ik heb het gevoel, hetgeen ook zo is, dat wij allemaal proefpersonen zijn en dat niemand momenteel het fijne nog weet van dit ad. 
Iedereen in dezelfde omstandigheden veel sterkte en wijsheid gewenst.

----------


## gabry

@ Piet

Ja ik ben op de hoogte van de onzin van het serotonine-verhaal, vandaar de interesse naar dit middel.
Mensen zijn vaak vatbaar voor dokters-praatjes, dat maakt het "gevaarlijk".

Bedankt voor je reactie, ik lees met interesse verder hoe het jullie allemaal vergaat, succes!

----------


## piet10

Mijn ervaring is dat melatonine lang niet zo sterk is als valdoxan. Ook een combi melatonine en ander ad heeft bij mij niet heel veel voor de slaap gedaan.

----------


## sietske763

tjee....wat een gedoe,
ik ben zat van dit middel....ben er tnt echt niet van opgeknapt, alleen maar beroerder
wel moeilijk om door te zetten, omdat ik thuis mn andere AD ook nog in de kast heb liggen........en toen dus helemaal niet beroerd....
maar ja, als ik niet doorzet, kan ik ook niet zeggen dat dit niet helpt en zal ik blijven afvragen of ik een goede slaap de kans niet gegeven heb
@piet, hoeveel mg krijg jij op een dag?

----------


## piet10

25 mg was voor mij ideaal, nu neem ik 6,25 mg op het tandvlees maar kan het niet meer dooslikken de maagklachten zijn dan te erg. Dus ik probeer dit nog een paar dagen en anders ga ik weer cipramil nemen. En dan wacht ik tot de zuigtabletten van valdoxan er komen, dat zal mijn maag dan meer ontzien.
Baal als een stekker.

----------


## ratje2

Mijn ervaring is ook dat melatonine minder sterk is dan Valdoxan. Het wordt ook niet vergoed door de verzekering, waarschijnlijk omdat de werking niet overtuigend is aangetoond. 
Overigens heeft Valdoxan wel invloed op de serotonine; zie pag. 1 van dit onderwerp _"Valdoxan heeft een tweeledige werking: enerzijds stimuleert het de MT1- en MT2-receptoren die normaal gesproken door melatonine worden geactiveerd, en anderzijds blokkeert het de 5-HT 2C -receptoren, die doorgaans worden geactiveerd door de neurotransmitter 5-hydroxytryptamine (ook wel serotonine genoemd). Men denkt dat hierdoor de concentraties dopamine en noradrenaline tussen zenuwcellen in de gedeelten van de hersenen die de stemming controleren, stijgen."_
Ik blijf overigens maar even de Trazolan proberen. Het zal me niet weer gebeuren dat ik te vroeg ben gestopt!

----------


## sietske763

@piet,
wat een gedoe he, ik dacht eerst dat ik geen maagklachten had.....
maar als ik nu terugkijk heb ik uren na inname vreselijk gevoel in mn maag/buik, ws toch dus maagklachten en maagbeschermer werkt ook niet.
6,5 mg is natuurlijk niets....ik heb de standaard dagdosering 50 mg
en heb last van obstipatie.
heb net een pm van buukje gehad......door die dingen die zij schreef, ben ik weer wat gemotiveerder
dank je buukje

----------


## 2ling

Hoi jari.

Ik heb sinds afgelopen week dit "medicijn" geslikt en moet zeggen dat ik er erg goed mee uit de voeten kan.
Maandagavond was mijn eerste, en Dinsdag een beetje rare hoofdpijn (Paracetamolletje) maar verder niet echt bijwerkingen.
Heb hiervoor al andere medicijnen geslikt (laatste Lexapro),
Maar had van de 20 bijwerkingen er wel 19 te pakken....dus snel gestopt.
Toe zei mijn huisarts dat er wat nieuws was en ze met mij wel wilde proberen.
Raar gevoel,(als proefkonijn) maar heb 100% vertrouwen in mij huisarts.
Nou ik weet niet wat me overkomen is van de week..............!!
Oké, het slapen is een probleem, maar ben de hele dag zó enorm fit!!!!
Heb dit maanden niet meegemaakt en ben alles gaan doen in de tuin etc..
Helemaal Happy!!
Zeker nu ook nog , anders zou ik deze mail nú niet schrijven hé!!
Het geeft enorm veel energie alhoewel mijn lichaam er na die tijd nog helemaal niet klaar voor is.......maar ik wil van alles..............
Weet niet hoe het verder gaat, of als het effect inzakt, maar ben nu erg blij.. en daar is het mij om te doen.
Ik kan voor mijn gevoel ,alles aan...........hopen dat het zo blijft...en POSITIEF
Oké, ik was erg depressief, maar voel me goed en denk wel dat dat door de tabletten komt!!!

Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt, buiten al de "negatieve" verhalen.....


Succes voor jou.... en vriendelijke groeten;

Rudi Smit


Ps; Als je vragen hebt???Zeg het maar hoor!!

----------


## 2ling

Blijft natuurlijk wel een feit....... KUN JE POSITIEF BLIJVEN???

Volgens mij met wat ik nu beleef (Lexapro) wel..............



DE TIJD ZAL HET LEREN!!

----------


## piet10

@ 2ling, gaaf dat het goed werkt, die slaap komt nog hoor en de meer energie ken ik, wordt steevast vermeld door gebruikers. Let wel op je maag hoor, het is een bijtende substantie die je maag aan kan tasten.

@sietske, klote dat je maag nu begint op te spelen. Hopelijk is het voorbijgaand. Zou je het kunnen melden bij Lareb? http://www.lareb.nl/melden/patient.asp ?
Want de producent servier zit nog in de ontkenningsfase dat het maagklachten zou geven terwijl het dat wel doet bij velen. Als ze die maagklachten niet meer kunnen ontkennen zetten ze hopelijk wat spoed achter de smelttabletten die deze bijwerking niet hebben.

Ik neem nu weer cipramil, klotemiddel, veel bijwerkingen maar ja geen maagklachten en die werden echt te hevig. Ik wacht nu op de zuigtabletten van valdoxan. Het was het eerste middel waarop ik me echt levend voelde in plaats van me door de dag te slepen.

----------


## sietske763

hallo 2ling, gebruik je valdoxan?
na hoeveel tijd kon je slapen en hoelang duurde het voordat het AD geestelijk zn werk begon te doen.
alle ervaringsmeningen ben ik erg benieuwd naar,

@piet, ik heb melding gedaan over maagklachten en de zoveel andere klachten van dit k*t middel
ik lees dat jullie energie krijgen...
ik zit als een dood vogeltje op de bank of achter pc
allemaal door bijwerkingen....
nooit gehad met andere soorten...

----------


## Carola Drent

Met name sietske, probeer toch nog vol te houden. Langzamerhand ga ik mj toch beter voelen en slaap ook langer achtereen. Ik gebruik valdoxan nu ruim 6 weken en ik voel mij steeds rustiger worden. Volgens mij (maar dat geldt bijna voor iedereen) is rust en ruimte ook heel belangrijk in dit proces. Daarnaast probeer ik mij mij niet al teveel te focussen op dit ad. Waar ik wel moeite mee heb, is om de balans te vinden tussen, zeg maar het effect van de serotonine en de melatonine, c.q. het hebben van energie en het slaperig zijn. Overigens heb ik helemaal geen last van maagklachten, zoals een aantal van jullie wel schreven. Waarschijnlijk heb ik een ijzeren maag. Maar goed, iedereen reageert toch weer wat anders op dit nieuwe middel. Bij deze wil ik iedereen een hart onder de riem steken. Ik ben overigens al blij dat ik nu nauwelijks meer last heb van de onttrekkingsverschijnselen van lexapro en kennelijk valdoxan zijn werking heeft.

----------


## piet10

De vermoeidheid had ik in het begin, heeft 6 weken ofzo geduurd voordat ik energie begon te voelen.

Waar kan ik die ijzeren maag kopen :-)

----------


## sietske763

@piet, @carola,
bedankt voor jullie reacties,
carola fijn voor je omdat de vorige post minder positief was....nu dus wel effect,
kreeg een pm waarin ook stond dat diegene ook pas na 8 weken effect had, voelde zich ook zo rustig, net als jij beschrijft.
carola, ik heb alle rust en ruimte om hier aan te wennen, en neem het nog steeds overdag zodat het niet nijn slaap verpest, ik ben echt geen klager, heb nooit gemopperd op nieuwe AD of andere med. die ik nodig had...maar dankzij jullie steun en onformatie ga ik door,
erg bedankt

----------


## sietske763

ps @piet,
wat mij wel helpt tegen maagklachten is dat ik een half uur voor dit AD mn maagbeschermer inneem en zorg dat ik een maaltijd op heb.....maar ws heb je dat zelf ook al wel geprobeerd.....

----------


## sietske763

bijwerkingen lijken minder te worden, neem het middel nu iedere dag wat later in
nu om 18.00 uur, merk eigenlijk niets daarna, ook geen slaperigheid.
slaap niet erg goed, maar kan ook gewenning zijn van de seroquel

----------


## sietske763

hallo allemaal...
jammer dat er al een paar dagen niets gepost is,
we moeten het nl van onze ervaringen hebben.......
ik neem valdoxan nu 2 dagen voor het slapen in,
slaap beter, nog wel te kort, maar zo 6 uur achter elkaar..
maar het rare is dus nu ik de tijden langzamerhand veranderd heb,
ik dus overdag weer veel klachten krijg, die ik niet meer had....
weer stoned, duf, duizelig,
herkent iemans dit??

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Achja hele dagen het gevoel hebben alsof je stoned bent is ook niet prettig  :Wink: 
Fijn dat je steun, raad en advies vind bij Piet10, buukje en de andere Valdoxan gebruikers en dat zij je de moed gegeven om door te gaan zodat je achteraf niet kan twijfelen met 'wat als -en'  :Smile: 
Wel fijn dat je inmiddels 6 uur achter elkaar door kan slapen, maar vervelend dat je je weer zo stoned en suf voelt overdag nu je de tijd waarop je het inneemt hebt verandert  :Frown:  Misschien toch weer eerder innemen om te kijken of je je dan weer fitter voelt? Heel veel succes en sterkte! 

@ Gabry,
Luisteren naar je eigen lichaam en geest is altijd belangrijk!
Hoe gaat het inmiddels met jou?
Ik lees net al jou met interesse de verhalen hier  :Smile: 

@ Carola,
Vervelend dat je last had van de bijwerkingen bij het overstappen, maar fijn dat dat verminder is! Fijn dat je zo goed kan overleggen met je psych en dat je wil doorzetten om te kijken wat Valdoxan voor jou zou kunnen doen en dat je jou ervaring deelt en anderen een hart onder de riem wil steken! Balans vinden is ook lastig, maar ik hop dat het je lukt en dat je je slaap krijgt en daarnaast je lekker fit en gelukkig voelt! Heel veel sterkte en succes!

@ Piet10,
Bedankt voor alle informatie die jij gepost hebt, zoals Sietske al aangeeft is het voor onder andere haar een hart onder de riem!
Echt vervelend dat je zo'n last van je maag hebt dankzij de Valdoxan en dat je daardoor niet de voor jou goed voelende dosis kan innemen  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat ze snel komen met die zuigtabletjes!
Ook erg fijn dat je die link neerzette over het melden van bijwerkingen, zo kan een ieder met bijwerkingen het melden en wordt er ook meer duidelijk en kan er beter geïnformeerd worden! Super!!!
Jammer dat je tijdelijk terug bent naar cipramil, nu hoop ik nog meer voor je dat die zuigtabletten snel op de markt komen zodat jij je weer goed kunt voelen zonder maag problemen en/of andere bijwerkingen! 

@ Ratje,
Fijn dat je die info over Serotonine nog weer plaatste  :Smile: 
Hoe gaat het nu met je? 

@ 2ling,
Fijn dat jij je zo fit voelt en zo happy! Ik hoop dat dat zo blijft en dat met de tijd je ook weer voldoende slaap kan vatten! Heel veel succes en leuk om zo'n positief berichtje te lezen!

Heel veel succes en sterkte allemaal!

----------


## robbe

hallo ,
ik gebruik valdoxan nu sinds 9 februari ..na een aantal weken begon ik me beter te voelen maar dat zette niet door dus nu 3 weken op dubbele dosis. ik merk nog geen verbetering .ik heb nog geduld en hou vol . het enige waar ik last van heb als bijwerking is misselijk in mijn hoofd als ik ze heb ingenomen . slapen doe ik 12 uur maar dat deed ik daarvoor ook al . het euforische wat ik eerst dacht van valdoxan begint wel af tenemen .ik post niet veel maa lees alles !
fijne paasdagen allemaal .
robbie

----------


## joshuatree

Hoi....daar ben ik weer....
Nog steeds niet echt verbeterd ....voelde eerst ook wel wat verbetering,maar was helaas maar tijdelijk.
Slaap niet goed...lig de hele nacht in een soort van trance te draaien en te rollen,maar ben 'smorgens wel vroeger op en voel me dan niet zo vermoeid als ik van te voren had.
Heb met de psych overlegd en gevraagd of ik geen 50 mg moet nemen...ze is hier erg voorzichtig mee...
Ze zei ook dat het schommelen in mijn stemming niet met valdoxan verbeterd...?? Waarom neem ik het dan??..Moet eind deze maand terug en dan gaan we kijken of ik toch 50 mg moet nemen of er een cocktailtje van maken...ze had het geloof ik over Abilify..???
Ik word alleen gek van dat wachten omdat ik me echt niet lekker voel,ik slik het nu al 2 maanden en van te voren heb ik 2 maanden zonder iets gezeten , waardoor ik me ook niet goed voelde......pffff....
Trouwens @ piet....pieptonen in je oor kunnen duiden op een allergie voor het medicijn...ze vroeg mij hoelang die piepen duurde....bij mij maar een paar minuten...
@sietske.....sorry voor het weinig posten en veel sterkte...
Groeten en sterkte aan iedereen en fijne paasdagen!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## piet10

@joshua, o das interessant dat het kan duiden op allergie. Maar NE(noradrenaline) medicijnen kunnen ook tinnitus veroorzaken had ik ergens gelezen. Maar ja, ben geen expert wat dat betreft.Bij mij duurt het meestal ook maar kort nadat ik beter egwend was aan het middel, daarvoor wel hele nachten een piep, maar wel te doen.
Ik denk dat het verstandig is 3 maanden te wachten voor je iets verandert.

@sietske, toch klinkt het alsof je verbeteringen ziet is het niet? Je slaapt nu al beter?De vermoeidheid overdag hoort er in het begin even bij maar als het goed is trekt dat weg.Hoe gaat het met jouw maag?

Met mij gaat het niet zo, heb nog een tijd tablet in mijn mond gehouden en dan weer uitgespuugt, het werkt wel, ik sliep er goed op, maar naast mijn maagklachten heb ik nu ook enorme darmklachten, pijn, krampen. Dus ik kan er echt niet tegen.

Ik ga nu maar totaal over de cipramil en wachten tot ze het medicijn eens verbeteren.

Ik snap echt niet dat agomelatine op de markt toegelaten is terwijl het zulke maagpijn en darmpijn kan geven.De producent ontkent het trouwens nog steeds, daar wordt ik ook een beetje moe van.

----------


## sietske763

@piet en andere valdoxan gebruikers,
zit nu bijna 3 weken op 50 mg heb nog steeds remeron erbij.
dacht 2 dagen geleden echt dat ik alles gehad had, sliep beter, geen bijwerkingen,
maar is nu weer allemaal anders......slechter en korter slapen, overdag weer heel moe..
maagpijn heb ik ook nog weer, komt in aanvallen, paar x per dag, toch wil ik het tot 12 weken volhouden, hoop dat het me lukt...
@josh,....ik heb hoge dosering seroquel erbij.....is een erg goede stemmingsregulator en je kan er beter op slapen als ik jou was zou ik om seroquel vragen.....ook als ik me zo ellendig voel door de bijwerkingen, blijf ik zo pos. en vrolijk, weet zeker dat het door die pillen komt.....
sterkte iedereen....aan het einde van de tunnel is altijd licht.......

----------


## Carola Drent

Ik word niet echt vrolijk over alle berichten tot nu toe over valdoxan. Ook ik was stellig van mening dat het misschien wel het wondermiddel was. In het begin voelde ik ook verbetering en sliep een aantal dagen beter. Ik voelde in de loop van de tijd echter geen verbetering van mijn stemmingen, maar sterke wisselingen. Ik voelde overdag continu een soort druk op mijn hoofd en worstelde tussen dingen gaan doen of willen slapen. 
Ook voelde ik mij in de war en drong de buitenwereld niet altijd goed tot mij door. Het leek vaak of ik overdag last had van een kater, terwijl ik geen druppel alcohol drink. 
Ik zat mijzelf vaak in de weg en ging ook mensen uit de weg. Kortom, ik ben er afgelopen dinsdag mee gestopt en overgegaan op het vertrouwde lexapro. Ik slaap weer beter en word niet meer zo vroeg wakker. Ik voel mij niet meer opgejaagd en dichter bij mijzelf. 
Als ik maar enigszins het gevoel had dat het gebruik van valdoxan in de loop van de tijd zou verbeteren, was ik ermee doorgegaan. Ik wilde jullie het niet gelijk vertellen, om zo niet te ontmoedigen. Iedereen moet voor zichzelf uiteraard beslissen. Sterkte ermee allemaal en ik blijf jullie nog wel even volgen.

----------


## sietske763

@carola....ik zit er ook over te denken om maar weer te stoppen....zeker na jouw verhaal, want jij bent een lange ervaringsdeskundige....
had dus 2 nachten prima geslapen en daarna ook weer niet, heb dus gister de valdoxan weer eerder ingenomen, zoals ik die goede nachten ook had gedaan, en verrek, heb goed, heel goed geslapen...
ga het nu weer zo proberen, 20.00 innemen, donderdag moet ik naar psych. Hij weet van deze dingen dus ook echt niets van, hij heeft na mij nog 2 aan de valdoxan gezet en moet het van onze ervaringen hebben....
carola...succes verder, fijn dat je je beter voelt/slaapt

----------


## piet10

Carola,jammer joh,maar als je je goed voelt op lexapro blijf dan daar gewoon op.

Sietske, ik hoop dat je nog even doorzet vooral nu je soms al merkt dat je wel goed slaapt. Bij jou zal het goede slapen wat langer duren voordat het aanslaat denk ik omdat je zo hoog begonnen bent.

----------


## sietske763

@piet,
heb vannacht ook weer heerlijk geslapen, valdoxan om 20.00 uur ingenomen, je zou dus denken dat je als je goed slaapt je beter zou voelen....
maar dat is beslist niet zo....gister zo ziek geweest, kon bijna niet meer op mn benen staan, en nu wordt het ook alweer minder...
ik snap er echt helemaal niets van..
hoe is het met jouw AD piet?

----------


## dvdberg27

Hoi,

Ik ben blij dat ik dit forum gevonden heb, of misschien ook wel niet. 
Ik kamp al jaren met depressies en vooral slapeloosheid. Daarvoor dus regelmatig eerstelijns hulp gehad tot en met de slaapkliniek in A'dam. Verschillende soorten therapieën en medicatie gehad, maar niets wu echt helpen, sommige maakte het alleen maar erger. Eind vorig jaar was het dan uiteindelijk op, en sinds dien loop ik in de ziektewet. 

Daarna weer zoeken naar hulp, maar dat valt niet mee. Merk dat je toch nog steeds erg op jezelf bent aangewezen. Maar uiteindelijk bij een psych uitgekomen, die na een paar gespreken en alternatieve therapieën mij aan de valdoxan wil zetten. Het klinkt precies als wat ik nodig heb, maar .....

Mijn oplossing om wel wat te kunnen slapen is een paar biertjes voor het slapen. Heb jaren droog gestaan maar het laatste jaar ben ik weer wat gaan drinken om tot rust te komen. Het is niet extreem, maar wel boven gemiddeld. Dus nu moet ik eerst 2 weken weer droog staan voordat ik eraan mag beginnen en daarmee is mijn slapeloosheid en depressie weer terug terwijl het net zo goed ging (althans, zo voelt het).

En nu ik dit forum lees word ik er niet vrolijker van maar ik zal het proberen een beetje naast me te leggen. Ik realiseer me wel dat je vaker negatieve verhalen zult horen dan positive ervaringen. Ik hoop dan ook over enkele weken hier een wat beter bericht neer te kunnen zetten  :Smile: 

Maar momenteel kan ik niets anders doen dan dit forum volgen en wachten totdat ook ik aan de beurt ben met de medicatie.

----------


## sietske763

@vdberg, heel veel sterkte, ben erg benieuwd naar jouw ervaringen.
ik heb met starten een goede tip van piet gehad, nl overdag met dit middel beginnen.
als je het voor de nacht inneemt, mag je blij zijn als je 2 uur slaapt.
ik was na een week helemaal kapot. dit is dus mn 2e poging en wat piet zegt werkt, je voelt je overdag natuurlijk niet echt goed, maar je kan nog wel wat slapen...zo ben ik de eerste 2 weken doorgekomen.
heb zelf echt niet het idee dat het goed werkt als AD, maar ik krijg er gelukkig nog een ander AD bij, dus blijf ik vrolijk, heb je seroquel wel eens geprobeerd als combi met AD?
gr

----------


## sietske763

ps
ik heb dit mddel gekregen vanwege ook erge slapeloosheid, die door bijna niets te verhelpen is, daarom nu dit

----------


## dvdberg27

@sietske. Dank je voor je reactie. Voor mij is het ook voornamelijk vanwege de extreme slapeloosheid. Want de vermoeidheid maakt de kans op een depressie enorm groot. Maar na het lezen van dit forum moest ik echt even goed denken of ik er wel goed aan doe. Maar toch maar besloten om het een kans te geven. 
Ik heb jaren geleden wel een AD gehad, ook als slaapmiddel bedoelt. Ik weet zo even niet meer welke, weet alleen nog dat de apotheker erg schrok en me waarschuwde om het eerst maar eens te proberen met kwart van wat was voorgeschreven. Uiteindelijk werd ik er niet vrolijker van en sliep er ook niet beter op. 
Ik zal jullie advies ter harte nemen, maar 2 uur slaap is al heel veel voor mij momenteel  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Hier in België wordt algemeen Trazolan voorgeschreven bij slaapstoornissen ... is ook een AD.
Ik vraag me af waardoor die Valdoxan zoveel beter blijkt te zijn dan de Trazolan??
Zéker als ik alle verhalen hier lees.

Ik worstel ook met slaapproblemen , en iedere arts adviseert me remergon of trazolan (allebei AD's); ik weiger dit echter pertinent > AD's lossen het probleem zélf niet op en ik wil juist streven naar een normaal slaappatroon zonder enige medicatie ...

----------


## dvdberg27

@Agnes Valdoxan bevat melatonine wat een lichaamseigen stof is die je normaal aanmaakt op het moment dat het donker begint te worden en daar word je slaperig van. Maar er zitten ook nog stoffen in die werken als een AD. De combinatie van die twee zouden je biologische klok meer op ritme moeten krijgen. Nog een groot voordeel ten opzichte van andere slaapmiddelen en AD's is dat het niet verslavend is. 
Ik zou het dus ook in jouw geval zeker een kans geven. Mocht het na een paar weken niet werken dan kun je er alsnog mee stoppen.

----------


## Carola Drent

Hallo allemaal,

Ik wil jullie allemaal bedanken voor de meelevende reacties. Soms is een ad nu eenmaal wel of niet geschikt voor iemand. Ik hoop dat het bij jullie uiteindelijk wel zal aanslaan en wens jullie daar sterkte mee. Ik blijf voorlopig nog wel meelezen op dit forum.

----------


## piet10

Ondanks alle negatieve berichten hier kan ik zeggen dat veel mensen tevreden zijn, goed ad effect en lekkere slaap, alleen slaap je pas lekker na 2-3 weken (in het begin slaap je juist slechter)en het ad efefct is er pas na 8 weken. Het is dus belangrijk het veel tijd te geven. De meest gehoorde reden om te stoppen is de maagklachten, maagpijn, maagontsteking, vol gevoel, pijn in de darmen etc) die het geeft. En het geeft het meer dan SSRI's doen.Maar voor de rest geen gewichtsklachten of libidoklachten wat erg fijn is.Enz eker fijner dan remeron of trazolon, die toch erg zware medicijnen zijn.Valdoxan voelt heel natuurlijk, je voelt je niet gedrugt zoals met ssri's.

Wat bedoel je met ziek Sietske? Maagpijn?

dvandenberg; pas op met alcohol hoor, het lijkt misschien een oplossing maar op een bepaald moment heb je er steeds meer van nodig maar ik neem aan dat dat bekend is.

----------


## piet10

ps in amerika is trouwens een goed slaapmiddel op de markt ramelteon, maar die is niet hier te krijgen, baal.

----------


## sietske763

@ag, heb zelf ook trazolan en remeron gehad......je slaapt een paar dagen wel goed totdat de versuffende bijwerking over is en......slapen dus weer slecht.
@piet, ben erg ziek in mn hoofd, geen controle over mn benen, kan dus van het trillen bijna niet lopen en kan zelfs bijna niet goed meer typen, zo raar drukkend, zwaar gevoel in mn hoofd.
ook maagpijn
erge verstopping, gebruik er dus ook nog een laxeermiddel bij.
eigenlijk is het een en al ellende.....als mn hofd wat helderder word dan ben ik al weer aan mn dosis toe, daarna dus weer zo.....
voel me dus nu op zn hoogst 2 uur rdelijk van de 24 uur.

----------


## dotito

Hey Sietske,

Jezus  :EEK!: dat trillen op je benen is dat van dat AD valdoxan.Heb echt met jou te doen hoor.Hoop dat de nevenwerkingen vlug overgaan.

Wat ik vroeger jaren heb genomen is Lerivon is ook een goed AD vooral als ge inslaapproblemen hebt.(Heb ik jaren gehad)
Nadeel Lerivon >gewichtstoename maar voor de rest was dat een heel goei AD ale voor dan mij toch.

----------


## dvdberg27

@Piet Ik ben helaas heel goed op de hoogte van de effecten van alcohol. Ik heb een paar jaar droog gestaan, daarna paar jaar gecontroleerd maar helaas laatste jaar sloeg het weer door. Gelukkig niet extreem en het weer laten staan is dan momenteel ook niet zo'n probleem voor mij. Eerder voor mijn omgeving wat mij doet realiseren dat die mensen meer problemen met alcohol hebben dan ik. 
Maar mijn psych wil dat ik volledig gestopt ben voordat ik aan de Valdoxan ga. Helaas merk ik wel dat daarmee mijn slapeloosheid weer als van ouds is en ik hoop echt dat dit me gaat helpen. 
Door de alcohol was de depressie niet weg, maar wel makkelijker om mee om te gaan. Dit weekend hebben mijn vrienden voor het eerst gezien wat voor een effect het op mij heeft, omdat ik dan heftig zit te vechten tegen die gevoelens en probeer vrolijk en allert te blijven. Normaal zou ik dan een biertje nemen, en dan ben ik wel even stil, maar het trok later wel weer wat bij. 
Ik weet dus dat ik een moeilijke periode in ga, maar zal het zeker de tijd geven. Ik heb dit forum om mijn ervaringen te delen wat betreft de Valdoxan, ik heb een weblog om mijn dagelijkse dingen te delen op een wat anonieme basis, een dagboek voor de persoonlijke dingen en gelukkig wat vrienden om me heen die me er doorheen willen slaan.

----------


## aafgos

hoi sietske
wat ik zo lees is het wel verstandig om zo door te gaan.ik ga me best zorgen om je maken.anti-depressiva moet je wel helpen,maar ik heb het idee dat het jou in de vernieling helpt.heel veel sterkte met je besluit,ik voel het niet met je mee,maar begrijp je wel.en volgens mij moet je je 2 uur van de 24 uur lekkerder voelen dan andersom.

----------


## sietske763

@lieve do, thanks voor de tip, heb het ff in mn repertorium opgezocht en via google, maar dat soort AD heb ik al meerdere keren in een iets andere variant gehad...
tis echt geen tijdelijk probleem hoor.......er wordt al vanaf mn 18e aan mn slaap gesleuteld en ben eigenlijk dus onderhand uitgedokterd(30 jaar, internisten, neurologen,psychiaters)vandaar dus dit nieuwe produkt.......

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Aha zo..ja dat is al een heleboel he!Hoop echt dan,dat het AD Valdoxan zo vlug mogelijk helpt.
En dat je niet zo veel meer moet afzien!
Of dat er anders een andere oplossing is.
Maar Sluit me wel aan bij Agnes,verander niet op eigen houtje,laat je bijstaan door een dr.

Lieve Groet Do x

----------


## sietske763

he aafgos,
ligt eraan wat voor bijwerkingen he,
lichamelijk is erg vervelend, maar je moet iets wel de kans geven als het om bijwerkingen gaat.
lichamelijk ben ik dus grootste gedeelte van de dag ziek en naar in mn hoofd,
MAAR ben psychisch heel goed in orde dus ik denk dat je het verkeerd begrijpt.
ben echt ondanks de klachten wel vrolijk

----------


## aafgos

hoi sietske
gelukkig heb je er dan toch baat bij.iedere dag is er dan een.

----------


## piet10

Sietske, zou je dan toch niet te hoog zitten? misschien is 25 mg wat makkelijker voor je. Vond 50 mg ineens ook wel heel veel.En het kan natuurlijk zijn dat dit gewoon niet jouw middel is, want dit klinkt niet zo goed vind ik.

Ik voel me wat misselijk van de opbouw van cipramil.En slaap natuurlijk weer wats lechter dan op de valdoxan.

----------


## joshuatree

@ Sietske...
Ik denk niet dat dit normale bijwerkingen zijn die jij hebt....kan nooit de bedoeling zijn....Ik zou ook maar eens goed overwegen of je er mee door moet gaan...
In ieder geval veel sterkte  :Embarrassment: 

Bij mij nog steeds geen echte verbetering.....slaap de hele nacht bijna niet...lig in een soort tussenstation tussen vertrekken naar dromenland en nog even wakker blijven......een soort twilight...
als ik naar bed ga en ik lig daar ongeveer een uur, dan slaap ik meestal 1 uur,en schrik dan wakker en zit de rest van de nacht op het tussenstation. 
En mijn gemoed is ook niet beter....de ups zijn niet zo hoog ...maar de downs wel zo laag en vaker aanwezig dan de ups....
Moet nog 3 weekjes wachten en dan gaan we kijken of ik de dubbele dosis moet of er iets anders bij....zal wel iets anders erbij worden.

Ik wens iedereen veel sterkte en geluk.....

----------


## sietske763

heb dus gisteravond halve dosering ingenomen, 25 mg, heel erg slecht geslapen daardoor weer tot nu toe heel beroerd, begin nu wat op te knappen.
zit echt te twijfelen wat voor dosis ik vanavond neem....
morgen naar psych., kan er niet veel van verwachten daar ik ook voor hem de 1e valdoxanklant ben en hij moet het eigenlijk dus van mij hebben...
hij heeft er 2 weken geleden nog 2 pat. aangezet, miss. heeft ie daarover nog nieuws.
geestelijk alles prima.
@josh, ik vraag mezelf af of dit wel een goed AD is voor het geestelijk welbevinden, ik voel me geestelijk prima maar dat komt door een ander middel echt niet van de valdoxan.
had eerste poging alleen valdoxan en voelde me erg rot geestelijk, 2e poging heb ik er wat bijgekregen en ben dus psychisch prima in orde en zijn het dus alleen de afschuwelijke bijwerkingen, en ben ondanks alle klachten erg positief ingesteld en vrolijk

----------


## sietske763

nou, kom net bij psych. vandaan.
zijn 2 andere (kortere) valdoxan gebruikers zijn uitermate tevreden,
totaal geen klachten en heerlijk slapen vanaf eerste dag.....
snap er de ballen niet van.
als er 1 is die goed tegen AD bijwerkingen kan dan ben ik het wel, heb nooit geklaagd over iets want er was gewoon niets en afbouwen deed ik in 1 dag, ook geen last.
moet wel zeggen dat ik dus vandaag voor het eerst in 3 weken weer de straat op kon, dus bijna geen bijwerkingen meer.......maar het slapen was vannacht weer slechter dan voorgaande nachten.
maar ik ga nog maar ff door

----------


## aafgos

hoi sietske
die psychiaters praten ook maar wat,het is vaak natte vingerwerk.volgens mij zeggen ze tegen iedereen dat de andere geen klachten hebben.ja zo kan ik het ook.maar wel goed van je dat je gewoon de straat weer op kon met minder bijwerkingen.hopelijk zet deze stijgende lijn door.je moet het toch zelf doen.

----------


## piet10

Lijkt me ook heel sterk hoor dat die andere 2 het gelijk goed doen.Haast iedereen slaapt er in het begin slecht op.Mijn gevoel is dat psychiaters heel vaak weinig luisteren naar hun patienten en bijwerkingen nooit zo serieus nemen.(maar dat is mijn ervaring jammer genoeg)

----------


## sietske763

@piet....ik denk dat ie zichzelf het gister ff makkelijk maakte...vroeg niet eens naar bijwerkingen die ik had.....
vannacht en gi toch weer slecht geslapen.....
maar geen last meer van valdoxan

----------


## Agnes574

Sietske, 
Ik vind dat je hulp moet vragen aan iemand die wél bekend is met Valdoxan ... hier bijv aan Piet en anderen heb je veel, maar mss kun je op internet ook online iemand benaderen die wél (professioneel) verstand heeft van Valdoxan??
Er zijn tegenwoordig genoeg online artsen/psychs die raad geven ... zal 's voor je kijken als ik tijd heb ...

Jammer dat je weer zo slecht slaapt (same here  :Frown: ), blij dat je geen last meer hebt van de Valdoxan!!

Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## piet10

Ik vind de beste informatie altijd van medegebruikers ipv psychen.Medegebruikers zijn echt geinteresserd en weten hoe erg een depressie is en hoe erg het is als je op zoek bent naar het juiste medicijn en hoe erg je kunt lijden onder de bijwerkingen.

Hier gaat het klote, cipramil geeft teveel misselijkheid, valdoxan teveel maagpijn, vroeger al 4 andere ssri's geprobeerd, ook allemaal vreselijk. Weet even niet wat ik moet doen.Probeer nu st janskruid maar ben bang dat het niet voldoende gaat helpen. Maar ja moet het maar even 3 weken kans geven.

----------


## sietske763

@beste piet,
dit is echt vervelend voor je, ik ken bijn alle ADs, maar de bijwerkingen had ik niet, hooguit een paar dagen ietwat duf.
ik zou je dolgraag helpen met een tip van een goed AD, maar heeft dus geen zin, omdat jij de klachten hebt, wat niet mijn ervaring is, behalve bij de valdoxan.
wat wel heel goed werkt is seroquel, een antipsychoticum, in een bepaalde dosering werkt het goed met AD, maar bij mij werkt het heel goed voor mn stemming, staat ook bij de bijsluiter, ik merk echt heel goed dat dat echt werkt, hoe ziek ik ook ben, ben altijd vrolijk, het middel trekt me er doorheen zeg maar....

je zal denk ik wel weten dat st janskruid niet samen mag met AD, je moet ook echt ff AD vrij zijn en weer vrij zijn van st janskruid als je weer met een AD zou beginnen....
in de wachtkamer bij de psych., hangt er een heel artikel over st janskruid.......echt niet positief...

zelf heb ik weer waardeloos geslapen, lijkt er weer op alsof ik het net slik, slaap nu nog maar 2 uurtjes, en dan ook nog een joint op, en lig de rest van de nacht te dommelen waar je dus niet van uitrust.
weet echt niet hoe lang ik het nog moet proberen, omdat middel nu weer slechter is voor mn slaap, als ik het inneem merk ik ook helemaal niets meer, werd eerst wel suf maar dat is ook weg, dus weet niet wat ik met dat hele melatonine verhaal aanmoet.....
als het dus echt zo zou zijn moet het betere slapen toch nog beter gaan worden...??
miss. heeft ag wel gelijk en moet ik met een gebruiker in gesprek gaan....
op marktplaats zoeken.......??
kan ook op internationaal forum gaan zoeken
piet heb je een site voor mij waar ik kan gaan snuffelen??

ben ook nog bij HA geweest omdat dit bizarre slechte slapen ook nog wel aan hormonen kan liggen.....dus nu weer hormoonpilletje erbij....miss. is dat de oplossing...ik blijf hoop houden,
heb eerder vele jaren goed gefunktioneerd, dus moet dat toch te bereiken zijn.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben het met Piet eens dat juist die zoektocht naar de juiste AD verschrikkelijk is ...
Ik heb ze vroeger ook ver allemaal geprobeerd en heb toen een helse tijd beleefd.
Ben uiteindelijk wél blij dat ik na lang zoeken de juiste heb gevonden (Sipralexa), daarom ook hoop ik dat jullie snel te weten komen welke AD het beste is voor jullie zodat jullie je weer beter gaan voelen!!!
Héél véél sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## piet10

Hoeveel seroquel neem je dan sietske? En dat is het enige ad dat je normaal neemt?

Ik heb een internationaal forum voor je;http://groups.google.com/group/agome...honauts/topics

Je zit nu 2 weken hierop? Geef het dan nog 1 week en stop anders, als het zo slecht gaat is het ook niet leuk toch? En als de anderen werkten dan is dat ook goed.

Ik denk dat de farmaceutische industrie erg tegen st janskruid is want ze verdienen er niets aan , haha.

----------


## sietske763

@beste piet,
zit nu ruim 3 weken aan de valdoxan, en slaap weer superslecht, heb vannacht geen valdoxan genomen en......beter geslapen!!
heb een paar weken remeron erbij gehad, maar ik doe het het beste op TC,s,
ben dus i.o weer met mn oude vertrouwde AD, klassieker met geen bijwerkingen(alleen ff droge mond en verminderd libido)maar als dat alles is.....mijn AD is een ""zusje van de tryptizol""PROTHIADEN dagdosering 150 mg
kan je zonder opbouwen mee starten, ik tenminste, maar heb ook nooit echt bijwerkingen.
doordat ik zo slecht sliep heb ik er voor het eerst zo,n hoge dosis seroquel bij gekregen, heb dit middel wel eerder gehad maar voor mij te laag gedoseerd en in de verkeerde combi.
slik nu dus, hou je goed vast.......150 mg prothiaden,( mag tot 300mg verhoogd worden)
overdag ritalin, en om 20.00uur een seroquel 3oomg XR(langzame afgifte in 24 uur)en dan voor ik ga slapen een seroquel 300mg die direct vrijkomt.
en dan nog benzo,s waar ik nog vanaf moet.
ben sinds gister aan het denken om toch maar af te kicken,
psych en ik hebben het er al vaker overgehad....maar zijn probleem is dat hij mij veel te goed vind om opgenomen te worden, maar ik krijg zoveel mg benzo,s dat het thuis nooit zal lukken.
ben dus gi avond gaan googelen op afkickcentra voor benzo,s
heb leuke dingen gevonden......resort op aruba en 1 in zuid afrika...maar zolang zover van huis is ook wat, ook voor partner..en de prijs...
in limburg zit ook een kliniek en die wordt vergoed ws, met wel een hoog eigen risico
ik begin pas na mn vakantie, dus dat zal eind juni worden,
maar de PAAZ is de goedkoopste oplossing natuurlijk, en kunnen man en kinderen en vienden op bezoek komen....
natuurlijk moet je in een instelling meedoen aan alle therapieen, maar dat heb ik al 12 jaar geleden afgesloten en heb nu totaal geen problemen.
en daar gaan ze dus ook aan werken, de gezinssituatie ed...daar kom ik niet voor, ook niet volgens psych, echt alleen voor de bezo,s
bij mij in de buurt kan je ook detox behandelijng ondergaan met goede begeleiding,
dus ga vanmiddag wer verder zoeken....maar aruba lijkt me echt wel wat...gewoon vak. dus

----------


## sietske763

sorry is wel erg lang bericht geworden......

----------


## ratje2

Hoi Piet, ik neem 50 mg seroquel. Hogere doses zijn doorgaans voor mensen met psychoses.

----------


## sietske763

@ratje....
ben nog nooit psychotisch geweest dus daarvoor slik ik geen hoge dosering, heb ook langere tijd zonder seroquel gezeten en er gebeurde niets....
mijn psych. geeft deze dosering aan wel meer mensen met ernstige slaapstoornissen.
dus....als ik in goede periodes zit krijg ik geen AP en als ik door oververmoeidheid niet kan slapen, doet hij er tijdelijk weer AP bij

----------


## piet10

Lijkt me heftig hoor om af te kicken. Knap dat je dat aandurft. Goed dat je besluit te stoppen met valdoxan, soms is iets gewoon niet het juiste middel.

Ratje heb je op die dosis geen bijwerkingen? En hoe is de opbouw van seroquel? Net zon hel als ssri's? En hoe snel merk je effect?

----------


## sietske763

@ piet,
voorlopig begin ik er nog niet aan hoor, geen tijd, eerst ff op vakantie....
heb vannacht dus weer geen valdoxan genomen, slapen is niet denderend maar ik voel me veeeeel beter dan met valdoxan.

ik heb nooit problemen gehad met seroquel, krijg dus vanuit het niets zo 600 mg en slaap daar eerst heerlijk op en ben dan ff paar dagen ietwat duf.
mijn zusje(ook niet psychotisch)krijgt 200mg om te slapen en heeft ook geen last gehad
mn vriendin heeft een lagere dosis ook in 1 keer gehad voor paniekaanvallen, maar dat heeft maar even geholpen en toen was de paniek erweer, zij heeft er ook heerlijk op geslapen
het fijne is dat je er niet echt aan verslaafd raakt, heb vannacht 300mg minder genomen omdat ik niet oververmoeid was en ik heb dus niets gemerkt

het fijne van seroquel is dat het ook werkt als stemmingsregulator en dat is echt te merken.....hoe ziek of moe je ook bent......je blijft een constant gelijkmatige stemming houden...
als ik jou was zou ik het proberen.....je knap er echt van op.

----------


## sietske763

ha piet, heb net via jouw link geprobeerd om op valdoxan te komen...
maar uiteindelijk kom ik weer hier terecht, zal wel aan mij liggen...ben niet handig met PC,s

----------


## sietske763

@piet, als je nog wat wil weten waar je goed op slaapt en wat niet verslavend is kan je me wel een pm sturen hoor.
heb tips genoeg daar ik verpleegkundige ben en door ervaring

----------


## sietske763

dag alle lieve valdoxan gebruikers,
ik ben er nu echt uit wat ik wil.........ik sta er nu definitief achter dat ik dit middel
niet meer slik, heb er vandaag nog over nagedacht, maar voel me nu zoveel beter dat ik nu echt niet meer twijfel.
dus ik zal hier soms wel even neuzen hoe het jullie vergaat, maar niet meer om regelmatig te posten....
ik wil jullie heel erg bedanken voor de tips en de steun.....
willen jullie mij miss. nog dingen/ervaringen vragen.....altijd goed, een pm wordt beantwoord
het ga jullie goed...
ik zal dit forum wel missen, maar als ik geen vadoxan meer gebruik zal ik een ander AD forum moeten opzoeken, als ik het nodig heb wat nu niet het geval is.
tips etc blijven altijd welkom!!!

veel sterkte!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Heel veel sterkte aan alle leden die nog wel Valdoxan gebruiken, hopelijk helpt het! Zo niet veel succes met zoeken naar andere AD, slaapmiddelen of combi die wel werkt!!!

@ Dvdberg27,
Heel veel sterkte met de slapeloosheid en depressie! Goed dat je hier je verhaal doet, een weblog bijhoudt, vecht tegen de negatieve gevoelens/gedachtes en je gelukkig vrienden om je heen hebt die jou helpen om je door de moeilijke periodes heen te slaan! Hopelijk hou je het vol om het bier te laten staan en gaat de Valdoxan voor jou zijn werk doen! Veel succes, sterkte, positiviteit en doorzettingsvermogen gewenst!

@ Joshua,
Jammer dat de Valdoxan niet goed werkt voor je... hopelijk krijg je binnenkort duidelijkheid over andere dosis of andere AD, want zo door blijven gaan is ook niks natuurlijk  :Frown:  Heel veel sterkte!

@ Piet10,
Vervelend dat de AD's die je gebruikt hebt problemen opleverden... Hopelijk merk je na 3 week st Janskruid verbetering en anders hoop ik dat de zuigversie van Valdoxan of dat andere middel hier snel verkrijgbaar zijn! Sterkte!
Ik ging overigens op die link van dat forum kijken, maar je moet je aanmelden om berichten te kunnen lezen? 

@ Sietske,
Jammer dat poging 2 met Valdoxan op niks is uitgelopen, maar je hebt het in elk geval een kans gegeven!

----------


## piet10

@Sietske, zou je die slaaptips hier kunnen posten? Anderen hebben er vast ook iets aan denk ik.

Je moet inloggen bij die groep over Valdoxan.

Werkt seroquel ook tegen depressies? Ik sta trouwens verbaasd dat mensen er zo mee kunnen beginnen zonder klachten(tenminste jullie dan) want van ssri's ben ik altijd zo elendig bij de opstart. Maar misschien ben ik een gevoelig persoontje.

----------


## sietske763

@piet....doe het liever via pm,
niet alles werkt voor iedereen, dus heeft t echt geen zin om hiet 18 ervaringsjaren neer te typen en werkervaring.
dan wordt het ook erg warrig, snap je?
heb hier al vaker tips gezet maar sommige combi,s kunnen niet samen en andere AD,s helpen bij mij in combi
tuurlijk kan ik hier zoveel neerkalken waar iedereen op slaapt,
maar zo werkt het niet

seroquel is geen AD, als je niet psychotisch bent combineren ze het wel met AP(anti psychotica)heb zelf verschillende AP,s gehad maar vind seroquel de beste.
heb ooit risperdal gehad, naar middel, spierpijn, geen orgasme meer en vreselijke hongerkicken.
ook zyprexa gehad, sliep daar 1 dag op en heb er verder niets van gemerkt..
maar ik denk dat je eerst een goed passend AD moet hebben, als je daarna nog klachten hebt, zoals ik, doen ze er vaak wat bij.
maar het is wel zo dat seroquel je stabiel houdt in je stemming,
maar weet niet hoe het uitpakt zonder AD, want dat heb ik nooit los gehad.

mijn ervaring is trouwens dat je van TC,s minder klachten hebt, als je de juiste maar hebt
mijn psych. is vroeger medisch hoofd geweest van een grote psychiatrische kliniek,
dus weet heel veel van med. en hoe mensen erop reageerden
kwam toen dus 12 jaar geleden met dit middel, volgens hem met de minste bijwerkingen, hij had er 25 jaar ervaring mee....en hij heeft gelijk, ik merk niet eens dat ik het slik.
bijna niemand, artsen ed kennen het middel ook niet, ik moet het soms voor ze spellen....
dat ik hier ben beland is gekomen omdat ik weer eens dacht dat ik wel zonder kon.....voor de zoveelste keer.
het ging dus na 2 maanden weer mis en toen stelde hij voor om het klachtenvrije/slaapverwekkende valdoxan te proberen.....
ach ik heb van die rotmaanden wel veel geleerd, ik stop nooit meer en verander niet meer met AD en de seroquel zal ik af en toe tijdje erbij slikken totdat AD weergoed ingewerkt is, want als je je depressie goed onder controle hebt ga je ook wat beter slapen......en in slechtere tijden weer poosje seroquel erbij

piet, slik jij nou helemaal geen AD meer??

----------


## dvdberg27

Vandaag de Valdoxan gekregen en vanovond dus de eerste.
Ben best wel een beetje bang voor de bijwerkingen, vooral omdat ik me momenteel echt helemaal super voel, alleen het slapen blijft een ramp. Maar omdat ik momenteel maar 2 uur per dag werk en vrij ben om te komen warneer ik wil, is het geen heel groot probleem. Maar dat is maar tijdelijk en mijn slaap probleem is er altijd.

----------


## ratje2

@Piet,
Sorry voor laat reageren. Van Seroquel heb ik niet zulke vervelende bijwerkingen als van AD's. Het werkt meteen. Ik was wel de eerst paar dagen een beetje duizelig. Maar... het is wel een antipsychoticum en kan vervelende bijwerkingen hebben: tics, scheve nek, etc. Er is dus een risico, maar met lage doseringen is dit risico erg klein. Zie http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seroquel of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seroquel (de Engelse geeft meer informatie).
Ik heb ook wel positieve ervaringen met Carbamazepine (400 mg), een anti-epilepticum. Dit helpt mij ook om te slapen.
Gr.,
Ratje

----------


## sietske763

@iedereen,
ik zou hier niet meer zo vaak posten......maar wil wel ff melden dat ik vannacht zo vreselijk goed heb geslapen, sinds oktober niet zo,n goede nacht gehad, 10 uur achter elkaar geslapen...
er is dus hoop zonder valdoxan........

----------


## Agnes574

@Sietske, 
Blij dat je zo goed geslapen hebt!!!

Wat betreft de seroquel;
Ik heb dat ook een paar keer voorgeschreven gekregen ivm slaapproblemen;
1ste keer hielp dat héél goed, laatste keer hielp dat totaal niets/noppes/nada...

Ik slaap weer redelijk (ene nacht beter dan de andere), maar het mag nog beter!!
Ik weet ook waardoor ik beter slaap; méér beweging overdag  :Wink: .

Sterkte iedereen!!

----------


## dvdberg27

Het is pas twee dagen, en ik weet dat ik het de tijd moet geven. Maar momenteel merk ik helemaal niets, maar dan ook helemaal niets. Niet duf, niet misselijk, niet slapen gewoon helemaal niets!  :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

@ dvdberg,
wees maar hartstikke blij dat je geen bijwerkingen hebt.....dan kan je rustig het middel 2 maanden de tijd geven, wat er ook voor staat.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ja meer bewegen en doen overdag helpt zeker met slapen, maar helaas ook niet altijd...

@ dvdberg,
Jammer dat je nog helemaal niks voelt, geef het nog even tijd! Succes!

----------


## joshuatree

Vandaag weer bij psych geweest, toch maar dosering verhoogd naar 50mg...
Zou eigenlijk beginnen met abilfy erbij maar ze vond me te agressief om te starten met een nieuw medicijn.Volgende week weer terug kijken hoe het gaat....pfff.
We zullen zien.....
Sterkte iedereen.....

----------


## sietske763

sterkte josh, hopelijk krijg je niet weer vervelene klachten door verhoging...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Josh,

Jammer dat het niet zo ging bij de psych als je gedacht had  :Frown: 
Hopelijk krijg je geen last van (nog meer) bijwerkingen en gaat het volgende week beter bij de psych!
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## joshuatree

Nou dat was de eerste dag...ik bedoel nacht dus...
Ik werd een uur, anderhalf uur na het innemen misselijk,weet niet of het daarvan was , maar denk het wel, ben nofg steeds misselijk.Heb niet het idee gehad dat ik geslapen heb,vreemde nacht geweest, niet dat ik nu echt moe ben ofzo.
Voel me wel een beetje wazig, gedrogeerd een beetje en zenuwachtig...
Het zal mij benieuwen.....
Groetjes Josh

----------


## sietske763

ha josh,
dat vreemde gedrogeerde gevoel had ik ook met 50 mg
ik typte toen al; het lijkt alsof ik in een coffee shop zit
heeft 3 dagen geduurd, toen was ik weer helemaal helder
sterkte

----------


## dvdberg27

Nu ruim een week bezig, en afgelopen weekend begon ik wat te merken. Voelde me wollig, duf en slap maar vooral ook niet in mijn hum en erg lusteloos. Vrienden hebben me er toe aan gezet om toch maar dingen te doen, maar het liefst zou ik me helemaal terug trekken. Maandag en dinsdag werd het zelfs nog erger, en het werk ging dan ook helemala niet. 
Vannacht voor het eerst toch wat rust weten te krijgen, het was pas laat voordat ik een beetje sliep, maar heb wel wat geslapen al was het heel licht, het was meer dan al die weken daarvoor  :Smile: 
Vandaag voel ik me al weer iets beter. Mijn hoofd is nog wel duf en voelt zwaar aan, maar verder gaat het redelijk. Hopen dat het nu alleen maar beter wordt.

----------


## dotito

Sterkte iedereen!!!

----------


## piet10

Je weet dat je de eerste 2 weken insomnia kunt krijgen he? En meestal kun je pas na 6-8weken zeggen wat het echt met je doet.

Geen last van de maag? Pijn, boeren, etc? Dat is de enige blijvende bijwerking en die kan heel heftig zijn.

----------


## joshuatree

@piet , is dat voor mij bedoeld deze laatste reactie??

Ik slik het al dik 2 en een halve maand , maar ben nu met de dosering omhoog.
Ik ben dus nu 2 nachten dubbele dosis aan het nemen.
Vannacht bijna niet geslapen , maar vandaag voelde ik me wel beter dan gister.
Ben wel erg snel geiriteerd en agressief.
Boeren en maagpijn heb ik niet echt,behalve zo'n zwaar gevoel in de buik/maag,maar valt wel mee...
Maar omdat ik nu omhoog ben met de dosering , krijg ik dan weer opnieuw die begin ellende??

Wat neem jij nu eigenlijk....jij kon die valdoxan toch niet verdragen he??

Ben benieuwd hoe ik me morgen voel......
Sterkte iedereen....

----------


## piet10

Hoi Joshua, ne eigenlijk voor die ander die net egstart is. Mar wie weet krijg jij ook weer wat insomnia. De agressiviteit kan heel goed van de valdoxan komen, had ik ook 2 weken denk ik. Dat komt omdat het iets met noradrenaline doet wat agressief kan maken. Ik denk dat iedere keer als je ophoogt je weer wat problemen kunt krijgen.

Ik zit nu een beetje moeilijk. Valdoxan gaf teveel maagpijn. Toen cipramil genomen en werd ik erg misselijk en toen herinnerde ik me dat ik altijd misselijk erop was geweest (maar ik dacht dat ik hetzelf opwekte door mijn angsten). Toen st janskruid genomen; duizelig, misselijk, geen eetlust, werd er wel vrolijk van. Tegen de msiselijkheid heb ik toen 2 tabletjes cinnirizine genomen (tegen wagenziekte) hielp goed maar de dag erna kreeg ik enorme enge trilingen in mijn lijf en bewegen ging schokkerig en spiertjes die zomaar gingen trillen. Doodeng. 
Nu ben ik even gestopt met alles want mijn lijf trekt het niet meer, ik neem al 17 jaar ssri's....

Anti psychotica's durf ik nu zeker niet te nemen omdat die bekend zijn vanwege tardieve dyskinisie en ssri's geven spiertrillingen. TCA's vond ik vreselijk.

Nu probeer ik het dus zonder maar tot nu was iedere keer dat ik dat probeerde ik terugviel dus ik ben heel benieuwd hoe het nu gaat.

Dus goed gaat het nu even niet.

----------


## piet10

Ik heb hier trouwens ook nog een russich medicijn liggen, afobazol. Maar dat vind ik nu ook even te eng om te nemen.

Maar als iemand nog tips heeft, graag.

----------


## joshuatree

@piet....sterkte
Ik heb dat ook al vaak geprobeerd om te stoppen met alles...op een gegeven moment weet je niet meer hoe het was zonder....en als de medicijnen toch niet werken denk je dat je zonder kan.....maar ik heb gemerkt dat ze toch wel iets doen,maar dat merk ik pas als ik stop...
Ik voel me weer iets beter vandaag....niet echt in de goeie zin van het werkt...maar weer iets minder last van het gedrogeerde gevoel.....alleen mijn slaap is een ramp.
Ik weet niet of ik slaap of wakker lig te draaien....maar ben niet echt moe nu..
We zullen zien...
En dat afobazol....klinkt een beetje als russich roulette...krijg je dat van je arts??
In ieder geval Sterkte....ook voor de rest hier

----------


## sietske763

@ beste piet,
heb zelf een AP, heb er eerder ook wel wat gehad....
ik heb nooit bijwerkingen gehad terwijl ik weet dat dat de bijwerking kan zijn.
maar je moet niet direct denken dat jij dat dan ook krijgt....
wat heb je liever, vanuit jezelf je niet goed voelen of dat je miss. ff wat bijwerkingen hebt (als je ze krijgt..)en daarna weer een goed leven...
ik zit nu weer op mn oude AD,een TC en seroquel en voel me nu zo goed dat ik zelfs aan t minderen ben met benzo,s.....
en van seroquel kan je heerlijk slapen.....ook wat waard!!!

----------


## sietske763

@ beste josh,
veel succes, ik had het ook dat ik even goed sliep en daarna weer de slapeloosheid....
dit middel lijkt een gebed zonder einde.....
ben zo blij dat ik ervan af ben...
voel me stukken beter!!
hoop voor jou dat het goed gaat.......maar vrees het ergste...daar je al zolang bezig bent

----------


## piet10

Nu ik die schokken heb gehad ben ik echt als de dood om zoiets blijvends te krijgen. Ik voelde echt dat ik daarmee niet zou kunnen leven.
Tijdelijke bijwerkingen vind ik niet zo erg hoor, maar de kans dat zoiets blijvend zou kunnen zijn ...

Die afobazol krijg ik niet van een arts maar je kunt het via internet bestellen, op dat internationale forum zijn er een paar mensen die het gebruiken. Dus roulette, ja. Maar ja soms ben je wanhopig. Voorlopig neem ik het trouwens nog niet.

----------


## joshuatree

Gisteravond nog maar een valdoxan gepakt...
Nu maar afwachten ....morgen naar de psych...
En vandaag krijg ik de uitslag van de MRI ....beetje spannend.
Fijne dag iedereen ....aan het weer kan het niet liggen..

Het weer is altijd wel goed....de mensen deugen niet

----------


## dotito

@Josh.

Van wat heb je een MRI laten nemen?

En wat je zei van de mensen deugen niet,daar kan ik met momenten inkomen.
In nood leer je u vrienden kennen (toch)Heb ik ook allemaal meegemaakt.
Je wordt op den duur zo wantrouwig vind ik,maar toch moet je u zelf erover zetten.Want anders lopen de mensen over u. :Wink:

----------


## joshuatree

@Do...MRI was dit keer van de onderrug....ik heb al bijna mijn leven lang rugpijn en sinds een jaar of 10 pijn in mijn benen.Voor die pijn in de benen heb ik onlangs in de pijnkliniek behandelingen ondergaan ( epidurale en 2 keer Rhizotomie ) hielp ook al niet.....dus nu wou ie kijken of ik geen hernia had.....heeft nog steeds niet gebeld over de uitslag....
Pffff.......duurt lang wachten
Groetjes Josh

----------


## dotito

@Josh,

Hoop echt voor jou dat je geen hernia hebt,kan er van meespreken(jammer genoeg :Frown: ).Ja en als je dan moet wachten duurt dat nog langer he!!

Nog even geduld... :Wink:  

Succes

----------


## robbe

ik ben vanaf nu gestopt met valdoxan ..had er veel hoop op maar na 3maanden klaar ermee!!! veel suc6 allemaal

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Josh,
Vervelend dat je je zo slecht voelt na de verhoging  :Frown:  Wel fijn dat je je iets minder gedrogeerd voelt, hopelijk trekt de rest van de bijwerkingen ook bij en anders misschien toch iets anders proberen?
Ik las dat je de uitslag van MRI terug had, balen dat je een dubbele hernia hebt, kan je er niet bij gebruiken  :Frown:  Hopelijk kunnen ze daar iets mee doen!!
In elk geval heel veel sterkte en succes!

@ dvdberg27,
Fijn dat je vrienden je ertoe aan gezet hebben om dingen te doen, dat je iets beter geslapen hebt en je je nu weer redelijk voelt  :Smile: 

@ Piet10,
Heftig hoor hoe jij op die medicatie reageert... Ben je nu wel gestopt in overleg met je behandelaar? 
Ik hoop dat je geen terugval krijgt deze keer en dat je je snel weer wat beter voelt! 
Ik heb hier http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=42782#post42782 wat dingen over kruiden neer gezet, misschien dat je daar iets mee kan??
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat je je zo goed voelt met je oude AD dat je nu aan het stoppen bent met de benzo's en beter slaapt! Hopelijk blijf je je zo goed voelen en ben je tzt van de benzo's af! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Robbe,
Jammer dat je hoop en doorzetting voor niks blijkt te zijn geweest, maar jeh ebt het in elk geval geprobeerd... Krijg je nu een andere AD of iets? Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## joshuatree

Gisteren de laatste valdoxan gehad......telefonisch contact gehad met psych....stoppen met de valdoxan,volgende week kijken voor iets nieuws te proberen.
Dus dit was waarschijnlijk mijn laatste post over het gebruik van valdoxan.
Maarja er zijn (jammer) genoeg topics die in mijn straatje passen...
Iedereen die wel nog bezig is met valdoxan ....veel sterkte
Groeten Josh

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Josh,
Ik hoop dat je je meer jezelf voelt als je stopt en geen nare bijwerkingen krijgt de komende week! Hopelijk vind je iets wat voor jou wel helpt! Veel succes en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## sietske763

goeie stap josh!!!

----------


## dotito

@Josh,

Sluit mij voledig mij sietske aan.

----------


## robbe

nee we gaan eerst stoppen op 17 de mei pas weer verder kijken ,hopen dat het niet nodig is om weer nieuwe te slikken heb nu nog abilify en lithium ! maar ik houd moet in de zon!

----------


## caroline1969

Hallo,ik ben Caroline, nieuw hier op dit forum.
IK slik al een aantal jaar Anti depressivia,,waaronder zoloft en cymbalta..
Sinds een week of 4 slik ik nu valdoxan.
Vervelend dat sommige mensen er veel last van hebben(bijwerkingen) Maar ik moet zelf zeggen dat ik het een hele fijne ervaring vindt.IK heb nihil last van klachten. En ik was er een paar weken geleden beroerd aan toe.
Depressief..sliep niet meer,doodswensen etc.
Nu ga ik me steeds beter voelen.Slaap erg goed.En wordt uitgerust wakker.MIjn stemmingen worden met de dag beter..Ik wilde dit niemand onthouden vooral omdat ik veel negatieve ervaringen lees over valdoxan.
IK heb best wat ervaring met AD,ook met bijwerkingen en dit is tot op dit moment echt een prettige medicatie.
Ik neem m wel trouw op dezelfde tijd in zover het mogelijk is..
gr Caroline

----------


## joshuatree

@ Caroline......Wat fijn om te horen dat het voor jou wel werkt....ik denk dat je jezelf gelukkig mag prijzen.
Veel succes verder

----------


## piet10

Caroline, wat fijn voor je. Eigenlijk was dat ook mijn ervaring ermee behalve dat ik zulke maagklachten ervan kreeg. Als ik dat niet gehad had dan was ik nu superhappy.
Hou wel je maag in de gaten hoor, het is echt zwaar voor je maag. Gelukkig zijn er meer mensen die het kunnen nemen zonder maagproblemen.

----------


## Agnes574

Blij eens iets positiefs te horen over deze AD!
Merci voor je verhaal Caroline .... hou je ons op de hoogte of het zo goed blijft gaan??

Thanks Ag

----------


## afmeijer

ik gebruik valdoxan al sins het in nederland op de markt is dus dec 2009 zelf weet ik niet goed of het wel werkt in het begin slikte ik 1 tablet en dacht dathet hielp in maart een ernstige depressie er boven op gekregen en is mijn valdoxan verhoogt naar 2 max en heb er ook gelijk serocel bij gekregen 300 mg dit blijkt nu aan te slaan maar weet dus niet of het de valdoxan is of de serocel. maar de kombinatie is goed te doen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Robbe,
Ik hoop met je mee dat je geen nieuwe AD nodig hebt en dat je een goed gesprek krijgt! Hoe gaat het nu met je?

@ Caroline,
Fijn te horen dat Valdoxan wel goed voor jou werkt en dat je nihil bijwerkingen hebt! Hopelijk blijft dat ook zo! Succes!

@ afmeijer,
Jammer dat de Valdoxan niet helemaal zijn werk deed en je daardoor nu een combi neemt, wel fijn dat je je nu wel beter voelt! Heel veel succes!

----------


## Ilse34

werkt dit ook bij angst?
of enkel bij depressie?

----------


## yvonnevandreumel

Hoi Sleepy,

Ik ben nu vanaf de pasen bezig met dit nieuwe middel en heb momenteel nog steeds meer last van bijwerkingen dan dan de werking zelf.
Uitslag van de huid, moeheid, buikpijn, spierkrampen, trillen van het ooglid....
tot nu toe weinig positiefs te melden.
groetjes Yvonne

----------


## sietske763

hoi Yvonne, pas goed op jezelf en blijf het niet te lang proberen als het niet goed werkt...heb dit middel 2 x de kans gegeven, maar werd aleen maar zieker!!! en zovelen met mij.....
gr en sterkte

----------


## piet10

Ja werkt ook tegen ansgt, maar misschien wat zwakker dan een ssri.

Uitslag van de huid is geen goed teken Yvonne. Neem even contact op met je dokter. kan op problemen met de lever wijzen.

----------


## helkraak

Wie wil vertellen over ervaringen met Valdoxan ?
Positief en/of negatief.
Ik maak een artikel voor Wegener Dagbladen over dit nieuwe anti depressivum.
Reageren kan op: [email protected]

Graag tot horens, groet, Hélène van Beek (journalist)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Yvonne,
Als je zoveel bijwerkingen hebt en met name de uitslag zou ik dat toch even met je huisarts of behandelaar overleggen zoals Piet10 ookal zegt!

@ Helkraak, 
In dit topic kan je al veel ervaringen lezen van gebruikers, anders had Piet10 in een post een link staan naar een Engelstalig site...
Ik hoop dat je genoeg informatie kan krijgen! Succes!

----------


## Mickel

Helaas heb ik ook al weken last van de valdoxan. Erg onrustig, slechter zien, branderige ogen, uitslag in het gezicht en nu met 50 mg altijd misselijk na een maaltijd en slaap max 2-4 uur per nacht. Ik dacht dat valdoxan je slaap waak ritme zou verbeteren. Dit is nu mijn derde anti-dep. in 8 jaar tijd. Eerste SEROXAT ook verschrikkelijk 6 jaar geslikt. Toen Remeron kon niet meer op mijn benen staan en werd erg agressief. Nu Valdoxan ik vind het maar niks. Zijn er personen die ook uitslag hebben na het gebruik van Valdoxan?

Mick

----------


## piet10

En hoe was je opbouw? 
Zit je al een paar weken constant aan de 50 mg? 
Want bij idere opbouw krijg je eerst weer een verslechtering. Na een aantal weken zou je slaap zeker beter moeten zijn.
Laat je je leverwaarden wel controleren? Uitslag kan wijzen op problemen met de lever. Bij valdoxan moet het iedere 6 weken gecontroleerd worden.

----------


## Mickel

Dag Piet,

Ik heb eerst enkele weken 25 MG Valdoxan gehad met daarbij 7.5 MG Mitrazapine.
Door de mitrazapine was ik erg vermoeid ondanks de lage dosering. NU met 50 MG Valdoxan had ik al die bijwerkingen. Mijn leverwaarde zijn onlangs getest. Zoals verwacht licht verhoge leverwaarden. Psychiater heb ik gebeld hij heeft het voorstel gedaan om weer naar de oude dosering te gaan met de Mitrazapine. Ik heb hier echt geen zin in. Ik ben al 8 jaar moe van de Seroxat en Mitrazapine geweest.

Waar moet ik nu op letten gezien mijn iets verhoogde leverwaarden?? Moet ik dan om de zes weken prikken? Ik slik de Valdoxan al mnd. Er is nooit iets gezegd over bloedprikken.

Piet bedankt voor je reactie!

Groet,

Mickel

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mick,
He vervelend dat je zoveel bijwerkingen krijgt van de AD's en dat je al zolang slecht slaapt  :Frown:  
Ik kan me voorstellen dat je niet terug wil naar een combi die niet goed voelde/werkte! 
Heeft je psychiater geen andere mogelijkheid gegeven over een andere AD die je zou kunnen proberen en heeft je psychiater of huisarts niet verteld hoe vaak je moet bloedprikken voor de leverwaarden? 
Ik hoop voor je dat er gauw een goede oplossing voor je komt zodat je niet zoveel last hebt van bijwerkingen en slapeloosheid!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## piet10

Zoals zo vaak sta ik weer verbaasd van de onkunde van psychiaters, het is bij valdoxan bekend dat je bloed moet prikken..............

Hoeveel zijn de leverwaarden dan verhoogd? Gevaarlijk verhoogd of een beetje verhoogd?
Zeker moet je nu iedere 6 weken bloed laten prikken en zelf ook nauwkeurig bijhouden of het een beetje verhoogd is in vergelijking tot de vorige keer.

Veel mensen op het internationale forum nemen mariadistel erbij, bij iedere reformzaak te koop, om de lever te beschermen. Je neemt ze niet gelijktijdig in, bijv 's avonds neem je de valdoxan en dan 's middags de mariadistel.

Welke andere bijwerkingen ervaar je nu? Of is de lever het enige?

----------


## Mickel

> Hallo Mick,
> He vervelend dat je zoveel bijwerkingen krijgt van de AD's en dat je al zolang slecht slaapt  
> Ik kan me voorstellen dat je niet terug wil naar een combi die niet goed voelde/werkte! 
> Heeft je psychiater geen andere mogelijkheid gegeven over een andere AD die je zou kunnen proberen en heeft je psychiater of huisarts niet verteld hoe vaak je moet bloedprikken voor de leverwaarden? 
> Ik hoop voor je dat er gauw een goede oplossing voor je komt zodat je niet zoveel last hebt van bijwerkingen en slapeloosheid!
> Heel veel sterkte en succes!
> 
> Lieve groet, Luuss


Ach weet je soms denk ik dat ik door de AD me vaak nog slechter ga voelen.
Mijn grootste probleem is de jaren lange tinnitus. Ik moet zeggen nu ik 25 mg slik en 5 á 10 mg oxazepam slaap ik beter. Ik ben wel erg labiel op de dag. Erg veel last van spanningen en de tinnitus. Zomaar van die vervelende huilbuien, die gelukkig wel opluchten. Echter met de ssri voel ik me altijd moe en lusteloos en alles is me te veel. Hierdoor ook spanningen in de relatie etc etc. Ik maak me ook zorgen over de leverwaarden. Ik zal de volgende keer gelijk de waarden vragen en op advies van Piet kijken wat hier aan te doen is.

Bedankt voor je reactie!

Groet, Mickel

----------


## Mickel

> Zoals zo vaak sta ik weer verbaasd van de onkunde van psychiaters, het is bij valdoxan bekend dat je bloed moet prikken..............
> 
> Hoeveel zijn de leverwaarden dan verhoogd? Gevaarlijk verhoogd of een beetje verhoogd?
> Zeker moet je nu iedere 6 weken bloed laten prikken en zelf ook nauwkeurig bijhouden of het een beetje verhoogd is in vergelijking tot de vorige keer.
> 
> Veel mensen op het internationale forum nemen mariadistel erbij, bij iedere reformzaak te koop, om de lever te beschermen. Je neemt ze niet gelijktijdig in, bijv 's avonds neem je de valdoxan en dan 's middags de mariadistel.
> 
> Welke andere bijwerkingen ervaar je nu? Of is de lever het enige?


Beste Piet,

Dank voor je reactie. Ik zal er nu zeker op letten om iedere zes weken te prikken. Ik heb de data al in de agenda genoteerd.

Ik ervaar momenteel, een verminderd zicht met linker oog. Meer last van mijn tinnitus dan met de andere AD. Slecht slapen. Erg onrustig gevoel, stemmingswisselingen, misselijkheid. Diagnose is ook niet vast gesteld. Niet dat ik er veel mee opschiet. 

Ik zal ook eens navragen over een eventuele lever bescherming.

Dank Mickel

----------


## piet10

Oei Mickel, ik heb slecht nieuws voor je. Veel mensen ervaarden meer een piep in hun oren met valdoxan.Ikzelf ook terwijl ik zonder ad geen piep heb.Het schijnt dat noradrenaline pieps opwekt. Dan is dit dus echt niet het middel voor je.

Het staat trouwens niet in de bijsluiter want fabrikanten proberen zo min mogelijk bijwerkingen in de bijsluiter te zetten. Maar dit is een bijwerking die ik al vaak gehoord heb. Misschien dat jij je bijwerkingen en vooral dus de tinnitus ook kunt melden bij http://www.lareb.nl/meldformulier/patient/melden.asp of dat je je arts vraagt een melding te maken, die worden vaak serieuzer genomen dan patienten.

Wel erg klote voor je joh.
Ikzelf zit ook met lange zoektochten naar het goede ad. Ik slik nu 1 druppel cipramil (superlage dosis) maar het haalt bij mij net de depressie weg en hindert dan mijn slaap niet en ik wordt van deze lage dosis ook niet zo moe. Maar ook cipramil geeft een beetje een piep maar echt minimaal op deze dosis. Misschien is dat iets voor je?

Ik ben benieuwd hoe het verder met je gaat en wat je besluit dus hou ons op de hoogte.

----------


## piet10

O ja, ik neem nu 1 mg melatonine erbij , een uur voor het slapen en daar slaap ik best okee op.

----------


## GADDEP

Voor mij ligt een doosje Valdoxan. Ik heb dit hele forum doorgelezen en ik ben wel geschrokken van de bijwerkingen die gemeld worden. Morgenochtend heb ik een afspraak met een klant (ik ben zzp'er) dus ik stel de eerste inname maar even uit tot morgenavond.

Waar ik ook van geschrokken ben is van het vele geëxperimenteer. Met dosis, tijdstip en met de combinatie met zoveel andere middelen. Ik heb begrependat Valdoxan een werking heeft die het slaap-waakritme verbetert, maar dat het om dat te bereiken, het heel belangrijk is om het middel iedere dag op dezelfde tijd in te nemen, anders blijf je de interne klok in de war brengen.

Ik heb een gegeneraliseerde angststoornis (GAD) en een lichte vorm van depressie. Acht jaar geleden heb ik gedurende een half jaar Paroxetine gebruikt. Dat was een halfjaar waar ik niet graag aan terugdenk. Ik had werkelijk iedere bijwerking uit de bijsluiter. De dosis verdubbelen hielp niet, en nog maals verdubbelen (dus inmiddels 4x de standaarddosis) zorgden er voor dat ik helemaal niets meer kon. Aan de angstklachten veranderde het niet veel en bij mij had het een negatieve (paradoxale) uitwerking wat betreft depressie. Ik ben er toen mee gekapt. Van de een op de andere dag. Dat is niet goed en daar heb ik ook best een klap van gehad, maar ik vond het middel toen inmiddels zo verschrikkelijk.

Toen weer een aantal jaren maar verder geleefd en mijn angsten in bedwang gehouden met Diazepam. Ik dronk in die tijd ook fors en dat is niet best. Het verergert, vertienvoudigt, angst. Want als de diazepam is uitgewerkt en de drank op is, zit je met een giga kater en heeft de angst vrij spel.

Toen ben ik gestopt met drinken en later heb ik op advies van mijn huisarts de diazepam ingeruild voor oxazepam. Dat was in het begin niet makkelijk. De Oxazepam heeft niet die diepe ontspanning die je van Diazepam krijgt, maar het werkt ook veel minder versuffend. Na een jaar was ik er al een stuk beter aan toe. De angststoornis was nog wel hinderlijk maar stabieler op een lager niveau.

Maar een GAD heeft een ingrijpende invloed op je (mijn) leven. Je gaat allerlei situaties vermijden en uiteindelijk voelde ik me toch wel erg opgesloten in het kleine veilige kringetje, waarin toch nog regelmatig de paniek toesloeg.

Tot dan toe had ik alleen met huisartsen en psychologen te maken gehad. Op voorstel van mijn huisarts ben ik naar een psychiater gegaan die gespecialiseerd is in angstklachten. Onder zijn begeleiding ben ik begonnen aan Efexor. Eerst een week een kwart capsule (een heel gedoe met die kleine bolletjes, verdelen over sigarettenvloeitjes, waarom wordt dat middel niet in kleinere doseringen geleverd?) en zo langzaamaan opgebouwd naar 75 mg. Daarnaast kreeg ik Zoplicon om in slaap te kunnen vallen.

Ik heb Efexor een jaar gebruikt. Het had bij mij een paar nare bijwerkingen. Ik voelde me in een cocon, alsof de wereld zich achter glas afspeelde. En ik kon niet meer klaarkomen. Daarbij werd ik er ook iets aggressief van. Toch hielp het goed tegen de angsten en ik had me ook in jaren niet zo actief en vrolijk gevoeld. Na afbouwen (weer met sigarettenvloeitjes kleinere doses samenstellen) bleef langere tijd een positief effect op de angsttoornis en depressie, ik bleef redelijk lang me een stuk beter voelen. Niet dat de angsten helemaal weg waren, maar wel veel beter te hanteren en bijna nooit meer paniek.

Begin dit jaar ben ik door een emotioneel zware periode gegaan en veranderde er veel in mijn leven. Ik werd weer depressiever en angstiger en daarom wilde ik toch weer een periode aan de AD. Mijn psychiater schreef mij nu Valdoxan voor, in de hoop dat het minder bijwerkingen zal hebben. Ik ben benieuwd, morgen ga ik beginnen.

Ik zal jullie op de hoogte houden van mijn ervaringen.

Ik wil nog wel een ding kwijt: ervaringsdeskundigen zijn een hele goede bron van informatie. Maar je moet er ook mee oppassen. Als iemand een bijwerking noemt, ga je die zelf ook makkelijker voelen, en vaak is er dan eigenlijk niets aan de hand, je wordt dan slachtoffer van een placebowerking. En ook al heeft iemand paarse zwemvliezen op zijn rug gekregen van een middel, de kans dat jij die ook krijgt is best klein. Andersom kun je wel bij anderen dingen herkennen die jij ook ervaart of hebt ervaren. Daar bewijst zo'n forum als dit zijn grote nut, want het geeft veel steun als je weet dat je lotgenoten hebt, Maar denk alsjeblieft niet dat jij ook zult krijgen wat alle anderen hebben meegemaakt. Besef ook dat sommige mensen genoodzaakt zijn Valdoxan te combineren met andere middelen die ook weer hun effecten op van alles hebben. Dat maakt het verwarrend, omdat je nooit zeker weet wat nou waarvan komt. 

Ik vind een forum ook niet de plaats waarop je elkaar medisch advies moet geven, zeker als je daardoor in strijd gaat handelen met het advies van je eigen behandelaar. Zorg in iedergeval wel dat hij van alles wat je doet op de hoogte is. Dus steun elkaar emotioneel en praktisch, inspireer en geef tips en advies dat aanvaard dat bespreekbaar is met je behandelaar.

Een wat lange introductie maar dan heb ik het maar alvast gezegd.

De stand:
Dag: 0, Dosis: 0, Bijwerkingen: 0

Groet,
V

----------


## GADDEP

Het is bedtijd, en tijd voor het eerste tablet (25 mg).... Ingenomen.

Bij het innemen twijfelde ik. Ik heb gelezen wat de bijwerkingen kunnen zijn, maar ik weet ook wat het kan opleveren. Voor mij weegt de kans nu zwaarder dan het risico.

Maar hopen dat ik kan slapen.

Dag: 1, Dosis: 25, Bijwerkingen: 0, Overige medicijnen vandaag: 2 x 25 mg Oxazepam

----------


## Agnes574

En GADDEP?

Hoe is je eerste nacht/dag gegaan??

----------


## Mickel

Hoe is je eerste nacht gegaan. Ik merkte na enkele dagen pas iets van de bijwerkingen.
Ik ben inmiddels gestopt na 15 weken echt niet goed te voelen.

Ik hoop echter dat het voor jou het middel is.

Heel veel succes

----------


## Mickel

> Oei Mickel, ik heb slecht nieuws voor je. Veel mensen ervaarden meer een piep in hun oren met valdoxan.Ikzelf ook terwijl ik zonder ad geen piep heb.Het schijnt dat noradrenaline pieps opwekt. Dan is dit dus echt niet het middel voor je.
> 
> Het staat trouwens niet in de bijsluiter want fabrikanten proberen zo min mogelijk bijwerkingen in de bijsluiter te zetten. Maar dit is een bijwerking die ik al vaak gehoord heb. Misschien dat jij je bijwerkingen en vooral dus de tinnitus ook kunt melden bij http://www.lareb.nl/meldformulier/patient/melden.asp of dat je je arts vraagt een melding te maken, die worden vaak serieuzer genomen dan patienten.
> 
> Wel erg klote voor je joh.
> Ikzelf zit ook met lange zoektochten naar het goede ad. Ik slik nu 1 druppel cipramil (superlage dosis) maar het haalt bij mij net de depressie weg en hindert dan mijn slaap niet en ik wordt van deze lage dosis ook niet zo moe. Maar ook cipramil geeft een beetje een piep maar echt minimaal op deze dosis. Misschien is dat iets voor je?
> 
> Ik ben benieuwd hoe het verder met je gaat en wat je besluit dus hou ons op de hoogte.


Dag Piet,

Inmiddels na overleg gestopt met de Valdoxan. Voelde me de eertse dagen beter. Vooral die bijwerkingen zijn dan geen last meer. Ben wel wat zenuwachtig en gespannen. Hier en daar trilt een spier in mijn lichaam.
Slik voor de nacht 5 mg oxazepam.

Ik heb het formulier gebruikt om mijn bevindingen te melden. 

Groet,

Mick

----------


## GADDEP

Dank Mick, jammer dat het voor jou niet het goede middel was, ik hoop dat je uiteindelijk de voor jou geschikte medicatie vindt.

Vanochtend werd ik wakker na 9 uur als een blok te hebben geslapen. Ik voelde me fris, maar had ook een lichte duizeling die in de loop van de dag wegtrok. Vandaag dus geen noemenswaardige bijwerkingen. Vanzelfsprekend ook geen merkbaar effect.

Maar zoals uit de ervaringen van anderen blijkt zegt dit alles nog niet zo heel veel. Toch ben ik blij dat de start in ieder geval geen problemen op heeft geleverd.

Dag: 2, Dosis: 25, Bijwerkingen: lichte duizeling die snel voorbijging

----------


## Mickel

Nou daar ben ik blij om. Ik hoop idd het voor jou het middel is.

Succes

----------


## GADDEP

Vandaag geen last meer van duizeligheid maar wel van hoofdpijn. Of dat komt door de Valdoxan kan ik niet bepalen. Meer valt er eigenlijk niet te melden.

Dag: 3, Dosis: 25, Bijwerkingen: Hoofdpijn

----------


## Mickel

Dat had ik ook vanaf de eerste dag. Gaat wel over. Heb je geen wazig zicht?

----------


## GADDEP

Nee, geen wazig zicht, maar de hoofdpijn houdt wel aan. Ging het bij jou over?

----------


## Mickel

Nou ik had vooral een vreemde druk op mijn hoofd en ogen. Sliep ook helemaal niet goed.
Ik slikte wel Mitrazapine erbij, daar slaap ik super op. Echter ben heel de dag brak.
Hoofdpijn kreeg ik zo nu en dan. Vreemde steken links en achter ik mijn hoofd. Echter dit ging snel over. Toch viel het op omdat ik al ruim 7 jaar AD slik en nooit meer hoofdpijn had. NU opeens wel. Echter de misselijkheid en het braken, vooral na het eten was het vervelends.

Kun je nu ook niet slapen? Of ga je vrij laat naar bed?

Gr

----------


## GADDEP

Mijn slaapritme is zo verschoven dat ik meestal erg laat naar bed ga. Ik heb gek genoeg het gevoel dat ik van Valdoxan juist sneller in slaap val. Vreemd, want iedereen klaagt ter over dat je er niet van kan slapen. Mijn hoofdpijn lijkt meer op wat je krijgt van stijve nekspieren, al zijn die nu niet stijver of minder stijf dan anders. 

Moest jij er zelfs van braken? Heftig, dat houd je toch niet lang vol!

Ik heb het gevoel dat ik bof, want geen misselijkheid, geen slapeloosheid, en 's ochtends geen dufheid. Als het nou ook nog zou werken... Maar daar is het te vroeg voor.

----------


## piet10

Je kunt een early responder zijn wat betreft slapen.Wat ik zo eles komt dat amper voor maar fijn als het bij jou wel zo werkt. Maar emnsen die er juist de erste weken slapeloosheid van krijgen moeten het zeker niet 's avonds nemen wantd an slaap je hele nachten niet. Dan is 's ochtends beter en als mensen dan na een tijd merken dat ze er moe van worden dan kan het verschoven worden naar 's avonds.En dan moet je het daarna zeker op een vast tijdstip innemen.

Uiteraard staat dit niet in de bijsluiter en is het veel behandelaars onbekend maar aangezien ik niet veel vertrouwen meer heb in behandelaars omdat ik zoveel onkunde heb gezien en ze zo slecht luisteren naar de ervaringen van clienten en zich richten op wat de farmaceutische industrie zegt, heb ik veel meer vertrouwen in ervaringen van anderen die het proces al doorlopen hebben.

Krijg je wel bloedtesten voor je lever? Zoals hierboven te lezen is is zelfs dat niet bij iedere psychiater bekend terwijl het erg gevaarlijk kan zijn als je lever niet gecontroleerd wordt.

Wat een nare ervaring heb je gehad met paroxetine joh. Maar waarom verdubbelde je de dosis als je al alle bijwerkingen had? Die worden dan alleen maar meer.Goed dat je gestopt bent ermee.

succes.

----------


## GADDEP

Hoi Piet10. De paroxetine had ik gekregen via mijn huisarts, en die ging er van uit dat de bijwerkingen wel over zouden gaan als het spul eenmaal 'aan zou slaan'. Waar hij dat vandaan had ik weet ik ook niet en ik ben vrij snel op zoek gegaan naar een andere arts.

Ik begrijp jouw gebrek aan vertrouwen in behandelaars. Ik heb er veel gezien en veel van hen hadden te weinig tijd, te weinig aandacht en te weinig specifieke kennis. Ik heb ook nog wat figuren in het alternatieve circuit gesproken. Zij hebben veel meer aandacht lijkt het, maar als de aap uit de mouw komt zitten ze vast in een zweverig denkwereldje waar ze mij in wilden betrekken. Oplossingen hebben ze uiteindelijk ook niet en als dat duidelijk wordt leggen ze de schuld bij de patient.

Toch zijn er ook goede behandelaars, die goed kunnen luisteren, die geïnteresseerd blijven en om feedback vragen, die zich goed informeren en die kritisch zijn. Ik heb het geluk er een gevonden te hebben. 

Toevallig had ik onlangs bloed laten prikken en waren de leverwaardes ook bepaald (die waren goed). Ik zal mijn psychiater er op wijzen dat het belangrijk is de lever in de gaten te houden. Maar ik denk dat hij dat wel weet want hij vroeg me specifiek naar de uitslag van het bloedonderzoek.

Hoe gaat het nu met jou? Is er al hoop op een andere toedienvorm zodat jouw maag ontzien kan worden? Kunnen apothekers er geen zetpillen van maken?

-------

Vanochtend werd ik fit en fris wakker. 8 uur geslapen aan een stuk en ik sliep 1 1/2 uur vroeger dan anders. Nog steeds een beetje hoofdpijn, maar minder dan gisteren. Geen last van duizelingen, geeen misselijkheid, geen last van mijn maag, helemaal niks. Ik voel me een geluksvogel na het lezen van de verhalen van anderen.

Dag: 4, Dosis: 25, Bijwerkingen: Lichte hoofdpijn, Effect: ik kan vroeger slapen

----------


## piet10

Ze zijn bezig met sublinguale pillen maar dat kan nog wel 2 jaar duren voordat het op de markt komt.Behalve de maagklachten was het voor mij het ideale middel dus ik hoop dat het snel komt. Behelp me nu maar weer met citalopram/cipramil, superlage dosis. Het haalt de depressie weg. Maar de bijwerkingen zijn zelfs op deze lage dosis niet mis, verminderd libido, chemische castratie, moeheid, en enorme honger, dus ik kom flink aan en dikker worden door een medicijn is niet leuk.

Zetpillen lijkt me geen pretje. Laat maar eens zo'n tabletje even op je tong liggen, dan voel je hoe bijtend het is. Daarom kon mijn maag er ook niet tegen. Snap niet dat ze het zo bijtend maken, geen wonder dat zoveel mensen last van de maag en darmen ervan krijgen.

----------


## GADDEP

Vandaag geen bijzonderheden, tenzij kiespijn daartoe behoort, maar ik denk dat die gewoon door een verstandskies komt die al langer opspeelt. 

Piet10, ik hoop voor je dat ze er minder dan twee jaar over doen. Ik herinner me nu dat ik van paroxetine 's avonds eetaanvallen kreeg, ik werd toen ook dikker en kreeg een pafferig gezicht.

-------

Vandaag ben ik laat met slapen, soms vergeet ik de tijd helemaal.

Dag: 5, Dosis: 25, Bijwerkingen: geen

----------


## GADDEP

Mijn slaap is nu al duidelijk verbeterd. Ik word niet meer wakker 's nachts en ik val makkelijk in slaap. 's Ochtends merk ik dat ik veel fitter opsta. Dat is alvast winst. Vandaag wel weer een beetje duizelig zo nu en dan.

Dag 6, Dosis: 25, Bijwerkingen: Duizeligheid, Effect: Betere nachtrust

----------


## piet10

Dat had ik ook, nadat het slapen beter ging werd ik zoveel fitter wakker........Voor de eerste keer in mijn leven sleepte ik me niet door de dag.
Snik, ik wil ook valdoxan..................mijn leven was zoveel beter toen dan nu met een ssri.
Ik hoop ook dat het egen 2 jaar gaat duren, wat mij betreft begin ik er morgen weer mee en dan hopen dat er geen maagklachten van komen. Maar die sublinguale versie is niet zo bijtend dus dat verwacht ik niet.

Goed dat je na die paroxetine ervaring een andere huisarts hebt genomen.

Weet je trouwens (vast wel) dat je geen alcohol mag bij valdoxan? Er zijn een paar mensen bij wie dat vervelend verkeerd viel, ze moesten flink kotsen na al 1 glas wijn. Maar geldt niet voor iedereen hoor.

----------


## ramses

ik gebruikte fluoxethine en dogmatil en trazolan. Leuke cocktail dus. Het ging eind vorig jaar zo goed dat we (psychiater en ik) besloten alles af te bouwen. Dat was dom, alles in 1 keer is niet slim.

Daarna flinke dip. Dogmatil weer begonnen. dat sloeg aan. Valdoxan als alternatief gekregen. Echt aanslaan doet het niet, Voel me nog vaak depri en angstig. Een stuk minder dan tweede helft vorig jaar. Sinds twee en een halve week is valdoxan verhoogd naar 2, maar ook daar merk ik weinig van. 

Los hiervan gebeurt er ook wel veel in mijn leven. Het is dan moeilijk aan te geven waar wat van komt. Fluoxethine werkte wel. Dus ik vraga me af of ik niet gewoon terugmoet naar dat middel. Wie kan me helepn?

----------


## GADDEP

Piet10: vanwege de belasting voor de lever combineer ik sowiezo maar niet met alcohol.

@ramses: Wie kan jou helpen? Hoe lullig dat ook klinkt: alleen jijzelf. Je moet bij jezelf te rade gaan en afwegen. Ben je bereid nog even door te gaan met Valdoxan, om het een kans te geven, of zijn de depressie en de angst daar te ernstig voor? Het is heel goed dat je ziet dat het moeilijk is om vast te stellen wat nou precies wat veroorzaakt. En als jij dat zelf al niet goed kunt bepalen, hoe zou iemand anders dat kunnen? 

Misschien kun je jezelf een redelijke limiet stellen: ik probeer het nog 3 weken, tenzij ik me te rot ga voelen. (Dit is geen advies, maar meer een voorbeeld van hoe je zou kunnen denken). Dit is iets dat je (hoop ik) goed kunt bespreken met je psychiater.

Nou ja, dit had je zelf waarschijnlijk ook allemaal bedacht, sorry.

-----
Gisteren had ik geheel onverwachts een beginnende paniekaanval. En ik had 's avonds moeite met in slaap vallen. En dat terwijl er voor geen van beide een aanleiding was. Out of the blue, ik zet ze daarom maar onder het kopje bijwerkingen. Vandaag gaat het weer goed, een beetje duf door de gebrekkige nachtrust, maar de angst (die bij mij juist bij vermoeidheid ernstiger is) is weer helemaal weg. Ik hoop maar dat hij wegblijft, maar door de aanval van gisteren word ik toch een beetje onzeker.

dag 6 & 7, dosis: 25, bijwerkingen: paniek, slapeloosheid, effect: ?

----------


## piet10

@ramses, klote joh. En je psychiater had moeten inzien dat alles afbouwen niet te doen was, erg dom van hem.

2,5 week op een verhoging van valdoxan is nog te weinig om het effect te kunnen beoordelen, dat duurt echt 6-8 weken. Dus geef het nog voldoende tijd. Valdoxan werkt subtieler dan een ssri. De meeste mensen vinden het een natuurlijker gevoel dan bij een ssri, niet dat geluksgevoel van een ssri maar gewoon een normaal gevoel en natuurlijker.Iemand omschreef het ooit als dat hij zich op een ssri als een happy cow without a dick voelde, vond ik wel een goeie omschrijving.

Gaddep; ik heb het eerder gehoord, wat paniekerig in het begin, maar meestal wel voorbijgaand.
Effect kun je nog niet verwachten hoor, dat duurt echt 6-8 weken. (niet 2 zoals weer zo mooi en onwaar in de bijsluiter staat).

----------


## GADDEP

Ik dacht dat ik beter in slaap kwam, maar als dat al zo was, dat effect is nu weg. Ik kom weer als vanouds moeilijk in slaap en overdag heb ik last van sufheid. Of dat laatste door Valdoxan komt weet ik niet, maar het is erger dan voorheen. Ik heb geen energie en geen lust om dingen te doen.

dag 8, 9, 10 en 11, dosis 25, bijwerkingen: sufheid (?), effect: geen

----------


## bosgraaf33

Ik gebruik valdoxan 25 mg.vanaf 17 mei 2010. Volgens de psychiater zouden er geen bijwerkingen zijn, nou die heb ik wel. Ik ben misselijk en beroerd en de depressie is veel ernstiger geworden. Ik gebruik oxazepam 10 mg er naast om de depressie op te vangen.
18 juni heb ik de psychiater gebeld en verteld over de bijwerkingen en hij adviseerde te stoppen. Ik ben nog naar de apotheek gegaan en heb een gesprek met de apotheker aangevraagd. Zij adviseerde nog niet te stoppen omdat de werking pas intreedt na 6-8 weken. Het valt me niet mee, maar toch wil ik die drie weken wel proberen, ik ben nu al bijna 5 weken op weg. Ik hoop dat dit medicijn mij zal ondersteunen om beter met de depressie en angst om te gaan, naast gesprekken met een psychologe. Ik slaap ook niet optimaal op dit medicijn helaas. SB.

----------


## GADDEP

@piet10: dank je. Ik hoop natuurlijk dat het veel sneller gaat en dan valt het tegen, fijn om dan te horen dat het echt wel kàn werken. 11 dagen is - zelfs voor de bijsluiter - te kort.

@bosgraaf33: Misschien kun je ook met je psychiater overleggen of Oxazepam nu wel verstandig is. Het helpt goed tegen angst, maar het staat er ook om bekend dat het depressie (juist) kan verergeren. 


-----

dag 12, dosis 25, bijwerkingen: geen (of onbekend), effect: geen

----------


## piet10

@bosgraaf, klopt, het moet echt 8 weken in je lichaam zijn, de meeste mensen melden dan pas een ad effect (subtiel maar merkbaar). Gelukkig heeft je apotheker er meer verstand van dan je psychiater.

@Gaddep, misschien slaat de insomnia die de meeste mensen vrij direct hebben alsnog bij je toe. En dan wordt je overdag echt suf en moe want je hele ritme is verstoord.Maar geef het ook voldoende tijd hoor.

----------


## bosgraaf33

Beste Gaddep,
Bedankt voor jouw reactie. Gebruik jij dit medicijn ook en al langer dan 8 weken en helpt het bij jou goed? Je schrijft over de oxazepam. Zonder oxazepam red ik het niet om alleen thuis te zijn, want ik ben zwaar deprie en angstig. Een groet van Sietske

----------


## GADDEP

Beste Sietske,

Ik gebruik het nu bijna 2 weken, dat is dus nog veel te kort om er echt iets zinvols over te kunnen zeggen. Ik houd hier een soort van dagboek bij. Ik probeer iedere dag te schrijven hoe ik me voel en wat Valdoxan met me doet (en wat het niet met me doet).

In het begin had ik het gevoel dat het me hielp om beter in slaap te komen, maar als dat al zo was, dan is dat effect nu weg. Als ik het 'laat begaan' ga ik iedere dag wat later slapen, totdat ik pas ga slapen als het licht wordt en dan ben ik echt totaal ontregeld. 

Oxazepam helpt goed tegen angst, daar is het ook voor bedoeld. Maar het heeft geen anti depressieve werking, sterker, het zou depressie kunnen verergeren. Of er een beter alternatief is kan ik niet beoordelen, dat hangt van zoveel factoren af. Je zou kunnen kijken of je dat met je psychiater kunt bespreken. 

Hoe neem jij de oxazepam? In een keer 10 mg of in twee keer? En op welke tijd(en)?

Bij Piet10 werkte de Valdoxan uiteindelijk erg goed, alleen kreeg Piet10 er zulke ernstige maagklachten van dat het niet meer vol te houden was. Ik heb ook over/van andere mensen gelezen dat zij veel baat hebben bij het middel. Het valt me op dat de meeste positieve resultaten die ik heb gelezen, werden gehaald door mensen die lijden aan de combinatie van depressie en (gegeneraliseerde) angst. 

Je schrijft dat je nu 5 weken onderweg bent, dat betekent inderdaad dat je het nog een week of drie de kans zou moeten geven. Misschien dat je je daaraan kunt vasthouden: het is geen uitzichtloze situatie, maar een periode die te overzien valt.

Ik wens je sterkte,
groet van gaddep.

----------


## GADDEP

Het voordeel van niet kunnen slapen is dat je om half twee 's nachts nog een berichtje op dit forum kunt achterlaten. Bij deze  :Frown:  Verder valt er niet veel te vertellen. Geduld is een schone zaak zegt men, daar zal ik me dan maar op gaan toeleggen.


dag 13, dosis 25, bijwerkingen: geen, effect: geen

----------


## sietske763

mensen die valdoxan gebruiken,
heeeeeeeeeel veel sterkte!!
ik ben zo blij dat ik wat anders slik, voel me veel beter!!! en slaap veel beter!!

----------


## jameskumar

Ik gebruik al jaren paraxetini(40mg) en voel me er wel behoorlijk goed bij. Alleen slaap ik nooit de hele avond door mee. Drie uurtje (als ik echt moe ben 4 uurtjes), blijf wakker voor een uur of twee en val dan weer in slaap. Met het gevolg dat ik nooit echt uitgeslapen ben. Als ik dan vrij ben grijp ik vaak elk uur van de dag aan om slaap in te halen. Door een bericht in de krant over Valdoxan (dat het je slaapritme beïnvloed) was ik erg enthousiast. Ik wilde echt acht uur achter elkaar kunnen slapen. Met dit gegeven ging ik naar mijn psy. Hij had zelf geen ervaring met dat middel, maar stemde toch in dat ik het ging gebruiken. Vol goede moed begon ik aan Valdoxan. Ik heb het middel (40 mg) twee maanden gebruikt, maar heb nooit goed mee geslapen. Ik nam toe in gewicht, werd vreselijk emotioneel (kon om gekke dingen huilen) en kwam ontzettend snel klaar. Kortom ik werd alleen erg overgevoelig van. Toen ik plotseling angstig begon te worden ben ik weer snel overgetstapt op paroxetine. De weg terug is moeilijk (alsof ik immuun ben geworden voor paroxetine).

----------


## GADDEP

@Sietske763: fijn dat jij het goed doet op een ander middel. Ik verdraag de andere middelen niet goed dus ik blijf het toch maar even met Valdoxan proberen. Zoals al vaker opgemerkt in dit forum is het voor iedereen verschillend wat wel en wat niet werkt.

@jamekumar: Oh, dat is vervelend. Maar misschien moet de Paroxetine weer een tijdje opbouwen en komt het gewenste effect terug. Ik weet nog uit de tijd dat ik zelf paroxetine gebruikte, ik overdag veel koffie ging drinken om de dufheid door te weinig slaap te verdrijven. Maar dat bleek niet slim, want het opwekkende effect van koffie kan heel lang aanhouden en verergert daardoor de slaapproblemen. 

Ik heb vannacht om kwart voor twee maar een halve zoplicon genomen om te kunnen slapen. Dat werkt gelukkig erg goed bij mij en ik kan me niet herinneren dat de klok 2 uur sloeg. Lekker geslapen tot 9 uur en ik voel me weer fit. Pff... soms denk ik 'wat een toestand, een pil voor dit, en dan weer een andere voor dat'. Ik wil eigenlijk helemaal geen pillen maar het gaat niet anders.

dag 14, dosis 25, bijwerkingen: geen, effect: geen

----------


## dotito

Ook ik wil iedereen heel veel sterkte toe wensen!!!

----------


## jameskumar

> @Sietske763: fijn dat jij het goed doet op een ander middel. Ik verdraag de andere middelen niet goed dus ik blijf het toch maar even met Valdoxan proberen. Zoals al vaker opgemerkt in dit forum is het voor iedereen verschillend wat wel en wat niet werkt.
> 
> @jamekumar: Oh, dat is vervelend. Maar misschien moet de Paroxetine weer een tijdje opbouwen en komt het gewenste effect terug. Ik weet nog uit de tijd dat ik zelf paroxetine gebruikte, ik overdag veel koffie ging drinken om de dufheid door te weinig slaap te verdrijven. Maar dat bleek niet slim, want het opwekkende effect van koffie kan heel lang aanhouden en verergert daardoor de slaapproblemen. 
> 
> Ik heb vannacht om kwart voor twee maar een halve zoplicon genomen om te kunnen slapen. Dat werkt gelukkig erg goed bij mij en ik kan me niet herinneren dat de klok 2 uur sloeg. Lekker geslapen tot 9 uur en ik voel me weer fit. Pff... soms denk ik 'wat een toestand, een pil voor dit, en dan weer een andere voor dat'. Ik wil eigenlijk helemaal geen pillen maar het gaat niet anders.
> 
> dag 14, dosis 25, bijwerkingen: geen, effect: geen


Gaddep, bedankt voor je bemoedegende woorden. Voelt goed.

----------


## Jente

Hallo!

Ik heb mij op deze site ingeschreven om me te informeren welke antidepressiva ik zou kunnen proberen. Na jaren van verschillende SSRI's ben ik in november 2009 Wellbutrin gaan gebruiken. Daar werd ik wel wat actiever van en ik had geen trek meer in sigaretten, maar om nou te zeggen dat ik er vrolijk van werd.....Dus in april 2010 Valdoxan erbij, dat zou goede resultaten hebben laten zien. En inderdaad, ik werd almaar actiever en vrolijker. Had weinig slaap nodig en was de hele dag bezig. Dit effect was er al binnen een week. Werd wel een beetje "moe"van mezelf, kon bijna geen rust meer vinden. Maar wat een heerlijkheid na zo lang depressief geweest te zijn. Helaas sloeg mijn vrolijkheid nogal door en vond ik het ook ineens nodig om antieke theekopjes te gaan sparen, waar ik veel geld aan uitgaf. Hypomaan zei de psychiater en onmiddelijk stoppen met medicatie. Na twee dagen stoppen ben ik voor een week opgenomen op een PAAZ- afdeling, omdat ik 'gek' werd van het afkicken en diep in de put zakte. Nu slik ik 7 weken 100 mg. Nortrilen en het doet niks. Krijg erg de neiging de 'hypomane pillen' weer te gaan slikken, want die heb ik nog bewaard. Maar dat durf ik niet echt natuurlijk. Vraag me nu af of ik in overleg met psychiater alleen Valdoxan zal gaan proberen, omdat dat toch wel direct effect had in combinatie met Wellbutrin. Misschien heeft het buiten die combinatie ook wel effect. Zijn er ook mensen op dit forum met positieve ervaringen met Valdoxan?

----------


## piet10

Jij bent de eerste die ik hoor met hypomane effecten op valdoxan. Juist omdat valdoxan niet zo sterk het jippie gevoel geeft van ssri's is de ervaring van de meeste mensen die ik ken van forums maar eerder een heel natuurlijk maar wel positief gevoel. Maar alles kan natuurlijk.het zou mij niet verbazen als de combi het heeft uitgelokt maar ja de enige manier om het zeker te weten is het weer uit te proberen. En dan niet in combi met een ander medicijn. Maar overleg het goed met je psychiater, hij kan beoordelen of het wel veilig is om het weer te proberen.Niet op eigen houtje gaan nemen want voor je het weet spaar je weer antieke theekopjes en raak je in financiele problemen.

----------


## ramses

> Hallo
> Ik slik nu vanaf half december valdoxan en sinda een week of 2 dubbel dus 2x 25 ml.
> van bij werkingen heb ik niet veel last gehad. dat ik nietof nouwelijks slaap was toch al zo.
> dus daar geef ik de valdoxan maar niet de schuld van.
> Maar sinds ze de dossis hebben verdubbeld voel ik me veel minder.
> In het begin dacht ik , ïk geloof zomaar heel voorzichtig dat dit spul iets doet maar nu?
> Ik weet het niet meer mijn hoofd draai op volle toeren en de gedachte om er een eind aan te willen maken komt steeds vaker terug.
> En ik was juist zo blij dat dat minder was geworden.
> Ik weet nu op het moment niet zo goed wat ik moet doen ik voel me erg heen en weer geslingerd tussen mijn eigen gevoelens.
> ...


Hoi Jari,

Ik zag je bericht. Ik heb dezelfde ervaring. Nadat ik verdubbeld had werd ik uitermate down, emotioneel en angstig. Ik ben er twee weken geleden mee gestopt. Ben weer op fluoxethine overgegaan. DIrect na het stoppen met valdoxan ging het stukken beter met me: veel rustiger, geen huilbuien meer, en het werd weer lichter, kreeg weer zin in dingen. Ik ben benieuwd hoe het nu met je is. IK zag dit bericht nu pas, terwijl ik wat zat te lezen. 
GRoet en sterkte

Ramses

----------


## kboutje

Hallo allemaal,
Ik ben Wouter...oftewel kboutje!
Met zeer grote interesse heb ik (letterlijk) alle berichten over Valdoxan op dit forum gelezen! Hoe meer ik weet, hoe beter...?Ik heb in het verleden diverse AD's gebruikt, waaronder Seroxat(werkte totaal NIET), Effexor(werkte ook totaal NIET, wel ALLE bijwerkingen gehad!), Cymbalta(werkte WEL, heel goed zelfs, echter met te veel bijwerkingen, alleen al van de gewichtstoename zou een ieder weer in een nieuwe depressie komen...laat staan het libidoprobleem!), momenteel aan de Wellbutrin(was een probeersel, echt een baggermiddel...echter had wel weer een normaal libido!), en nu dus op zoek naar die bekende speld in een hooiberg...:-) Echter...na wat zoeken...kwam ik op dit forum terecht... Een heel interessant forum...het gaat immers over Valdoxan!!! Mijn vraag aan u allen is...is het het proberen waard???Ik weet dat Valdoxan een buitenbeentje is, zoals zo veel producten van Les Laboratoires Servier... Heb zelfs zitten denken aan Coaxil (Stablon),ook een AD, ook van hun... Overigens, ter verduidelijking...ik heb geen noemenswaardige slaapproblemen...Als ik echt niet kan slapen, heb ik altijd nog een keur aan benzo's ter beschikking...En ook melatonine... Echter blijft het volgende: De hamvraag aan u allen...is het het proberen waard, of is Valdoxan een wassen neus??? bij voorbaat dank voor uw reacties! Mvg, Wouter!

----------


## sietske763

hallo wouter,
ik ben blij dat ik het geprobeerd heb, omdat het slaapresultaat fantastisch zou zijn.....als ik niet doorgezet had, zou ik altijd denken; was het toch iets voor mij?
voelde me na stoppen en start andere AD direct weer prima......dus denk nu wel eens....wat zonde van die valdoxantijd, zoveel weken weggegooid omdat ik zo moe en ziek was.....
dus ben er dubbel in.....!!

----------


## piet10

Ik vidn het zeker het proberen waard. Vooral anast alle eleende van ssri's.

Gaddep, hoe gaat het?

----------


## kboutje

Hallo allemaal,
Aller eerst hartelijk dank: sietske763 & piet10 ! (sorry, ik weet nog niet hoe die bedank functie werkt!) 
Morgen,(dinsdag), is de grote dag...Weer terug naar de ha om eens even flink over het juiste AD te praten. Zal wel een pittig gesprek worden, aangezien ik me slechter dan ooit voel... Ben intussen helemaal gestopt met Wellbutrin, gebruik op dit moment dus helemaal geen AD.Maar om nou te zeggen dat dit nu de oplossing is...NEE! M'n psychologe stuurt aan op het weer opstarten van Cymbalta, en ik ben bang dat m'n ha morgen hetzelfde voor gaat stellen...Nou was,(en ben), ik best tevreden over de werking van Cymbalta als AD...maar die bijwerkingen!Anyway, ik zal morgen eens Valdoxan (en misschien ook: Coaxil) in het gesprek opperen...
Ik houd u op de hoogte!
Mvg, Wouter!

----------


## piet10

Maar...zo te lezen zit je nog maar heel kort op valdoxan, hoelang nu? Valdoxan duurt echt 6-8 weken om aan te slaan hoor.
Daarnaast ben je gestopt met een ander ad, dat kan ook al veel verschijnselen opwekken, dus het kost tijd voor je hoofd zich weer gereoganiseerd heeft.

Valdoxan werkt ook echt anders dan de ssri's, zachter. Veel emsen op een internationaal forum zeggen dat het natuurlijk voelt , niet de highs van een ssri maar stabiel en redelijk onmerkbaar. Maar als ze stoppen vallen ze weer in depressies dus het deed dan wel wat.

Coaxil is jammer genoeg niet te krijgen in nederland via een huisarts, eventueel zou je het via een psychiater kunnen proberen. Zat er ook aan te denken.Lijkt me goed middel. 
Maar geef eerst valdoxan voldoende tijd, anders weet je het nooit.

----------


## Jente

Kboutje, wat zijn dan die ellendige bijwerkingen van Cymbalta? Wou er net mee beginnen, hoewel mijn psychiater escitalopram voorstelde. Maar heb al jaren citalopram geslikt en was daar uiteindelijk niet tevreden meer mee. En voor Piet10: jij lijkt er nogal verstand van te hebben, hoe komt dat zo? Je hebt een tijdje terug ook op mijn berichtje gereageerd waarin ik schreef hypomaan geworden te zijn van Wellbutrin tezamen met Valdoxan. Inmiddels heb ik 9 weken Nortrilen achter de rug zonder effect. Wat zou jij nu doen?

----------


## Oerol

Hallo allemaal, ga morgen beginnen met valdoxan, na het slikken van 7 weken Lexapro, werkte niet, daarna 4 weken Clomipramine,( bleek dat het niet terug te vinden was in mijn bloedspiegel, werd daar nog zieker van), en dodelijk vermoeid,dus daar kon ik ook wel mee stoppen. Toen aan de oxazepam 6 per dag,werd hier wel iets rustiger van, en sliep iets langer, maar ja verslavend, dus nu afbouwen. Als ik jullie berichten zo lees, zie ik er best tegenop om te beginnen met Valdoxan, maar ja ga het toch proberen. Volgens de Psych reageer ik dus niet op de SSRI medicatie, en zou ik hier wel baat bij hebben. Ik laat het wel weten.

----------


## Jente

Hebben jullie gehoord over Brainmed?? Ik vond het via google en op een ander forum wordt er behoorlijk positief over gesproken, maar ik ben niet van plan overal maar lid te worden. www.brainmed.nl Het pretendeert via een EEG aan de hersenen te kunnen aflezen welke medicatie wel of niet zal aanslaan. Volgens mijn psychiater nog in een zeer experimenteel stadium. Toch wordt het vergoed via de basisverzekering, of via een verwijzing van de psychiater. Daar was de mijne ook wel verbaasd over en nu ook nieuwsgierig naar. Omdat ik nu gestopt ben met Nortrilen en sowieso 8 dagen moet wachten om te mogen overstappen naar duloxetine, overweeg ik zo'n EEG te laten maken. Dan mag je nl. ook geen medicatie in je bloed hebben en moet ik met Nortrilen 9 dagen gestopt zijn. Heeft er iemand ervaring met Brainmed??

----------


## piet10

Ik hoor van gebruikers geode ervaringen over brainmed maar heb zelf mijn bedenkingen. Je wordt nml hooguit vergeleken met andere gebruikerservaringen en hun eeg. Dus als 10 mensen met een soortgelijk eeg goed reageren op een bepaald medicijn dan krijg jij die ook voorgeschreven.
Maar wie weet hebben die 10 gebruikers maar 1 med gebruikt en waren er andere meds die zelfs veel beter werkten. 
Maar ach, proberen waard zou ik zeggen.

Jente, ik lees veel over het gebruik van valdoxan op internationale forums en heb het zelf geprobeerd. 
Je zou valdoxan alleen kunnen proberen, niet in combi. Want jij bent de eerste waarvan ik lees dat die er hypomaan op geworden is, maar uiteraard gebruikte je het in combi dus kans dat dat het veroorzaakte. maar overleg met je psych en laat je goed begeleiden en controleren zodat je niet meer hypomaan wordt. En je kunt ook op 1/4 dosis beginnen naturlijk.

----------


## kboutje

Hallo allemaal,
Hier dan een berichtje na m'n bezoek bij de ha afgelopen dinsdag...

@piet10: ik gebruik nu nog geen Valdoxan, heb het wel voorgesteld aan m'n ha, maar die zei gewoon eerlijk dat het niet kende, en verwees me door naar een psychiater.En nu heb ik dus maar een afspraak gemaakt met de psychiater, duurt wel even want hij heeft het heel erg druk.Kan pas 30 juli terecht.Tot die tijd:Ben ik weer terug op m'n oude medicatie, nl: Cymbalta 60 mg. Nu maar hopen dat de Cymbalta snel gaat werken want ik voel me beslist niet prettig/fijn.
@Jente: Wat ik als de 2 naarste bijwerkingen van Cymbalta heb ervaren zijn 1) De enorme gewichtstoename...echt niet normaal! Zelfs in combinatie met een zogenaamd crash-dieet kwam ik nog aan! 2) Cymbalta heeft bij mij nogal heel erg vervelende bijwerkingen op m'n libido...En geloof me, een aangetast libido...daar kunnen (zelfs langdurige!) relaties aan onder door gaan...En ik spreek uit ervaring!(enne, Viagra is ook niet alles...)En tot slot is nog wel het vermelden waard: Het abnormaal, overvloedig, absurdelijk zweten...zelfs als je geen inspanning levert.De verhalen hier op Medicity.nl van sommigen die zeggen dat ze per nacht tot 2 keer toe hun beddegoed moesten verschonen, kan ik oprecht beamen...
Tot zo ver deze update, ik houd jullie op de hoogte!
En nu maar duimen drukken dat de Cymbalta snel aanslaat...
Mvg, Wouter.

----------


## piet10

Die libidoproblemen die alle ssri's geven worden zeker onderschat door veel mensen en vooral artsen. Nog steeds wordt gezegd en staat in de bijsluiter dat maar 10 % er last van heeft terwijl in het echt 80 % er erge last van heeft.Leuke cover up van de farmaceutische industrie. Meld daarom altijd je bijwerkingen bij lareb.nl

----------


## Oerol

Hallo, allemaal
Sinds woensdag Valdoxan, heb nog geen bijwerkingen. Slaap beter !! Hopen dat het zo blijft !

----------


## buukje

hallo mede gebruikers
ik gebruik valdoxan sinds begin januari
was er eerst heel sceptisch over 
de eerste 6 a 8 weken begin begon het 
te werken
beter slapen 
en ik ben een stuk rustiger geworden in mijn hoofd
we zijn zijn nu al in juli en ik heb mij nog nooit zo goed gevoeld
een tevreden gebruiker
groetjes buukje

----------


## Oerol

Hallo, dat geeft de burger moed ! Om door te zetten met de medicatie ! Groetjes oerol Frl

----------


## mx1

Hoikes,
ik ben sinds zaterdag gestart met Valdoxan. :Smile: 
Ik ga deze AD uitproberen terwijl ik ga afbouwen met "Seroxat".
(Voor dit afbouwen ga ik een aantal weken gebruiken, rustig aan dus.)
Mijn hoofdprobleem is 'Angst'. :EEK!: 
Ik ga deze nieuwe AD zeker twee maanden proberen omdat ik dan
pas echt kan zeggen welke invloed dit op mij heeft.
Ieder reageerd namelijk anders op AD en ieders geestelijk probleem
is ook anders. :Wink: 
Mede gebruikers mogen mij ook mailen ; [email protected]
Vele groetjes aan ieder en moge deze AD een oplossing bieden,
voor ons allemaal!!!!
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## piet10

Ik denk dat als je tegelijkertijd gaat afbouwen met seroxat je niet in 2 maanden kunt zeggen wat het doet. Want die maanden zul je waarschijnlijk (en misschien nog langer) de effecten hebben van het afbouwen die niet te onderschatten zijn. Seroxat is een bitch om af te bouwen, brainzaps, angsten etc. Rustig afbouwen met seroxat is niet er een paar weken over doen, eerder een paar maanden. En die afbouwverschijnselen stoppen niet gelijk als het uit je bloed is, je hele geest is in de war door de afbouw. Ik heb het jammer genoeg zelf meegemaakt, vreselijk. Echt een van de ergste meds om af te bouwen, en dan deed ik het emestal nog in een tempo dat veel langzamer was dan dokters aanbevelen.

Mijn idee is dat agomelatine dat zeker niet op kan vangen, want het werkt veel subtieler dan een ssri. De kans is groter dat je dan agomelatine zeker 5 maanden de kans moet geven voordat je er een echt effect van kunt merken.En je hebt natuurlijk ook met agomelatine de eerste weken problemen zoals slaapproblemen. Het wordt , lijkt mij uit mijn ervaringen en van anderen op een forum, niet zo leuk om dit te proberen. je kunt dan nog beter eerst zorgen dat je geen afbouwverschijnselen meer hebt van seroxat (wat best lang kan duren) en dan pas clean valdoxan beginnen. Nu is de kans te groot dat je na 2 maanden concludeert dat het niets doet terwijl dat niet terecht hoeft te zijn. Want als het aanslaat is het 100 maal fijner dan een ssri. Maar het heeft niet die onnatuurlijke power van een ssri maar werkt heel natuurlijk.

Misschien boor ik je hoop nu de grond in maar het lijkt me beter realistisch te zijn anders denk je dat het niet werkt terwijl het gewoon dan aan de afbouw van seroxat ligt.Normaal, als je echt clean begint, is 2 maanden wel genoeg.

----------


## Oerol

> Hoikes,
> ik ben sinds zaterdag gestart met Valdoxan.
> Ik ga deze AD uitproberen terwijl ik ga afbouwen met "Seroxat".
> (Voor dit afbouwen ga ik een aantal weken gebruiken, rustig aan dus.)
> Mijn hoofdprobleem is 'Angst'.
> Ik ga deze nieuwe AD zeker twee maanden proberen omdat ik dan
> pas echt kan zeggen welke invloed dit op mij heeft.
> Ieder reageerd namelijk anders op AD en ieders geestelijk probleem
> is ook anders.
> ...


Hallo Hoikes

Ik zit sinds twee weken aan de valdoxan, ook mijn hoofdprobleem is angst. Ik reageerde ook niet op andere AD , toen aan de oxazepam ook niet alles, verslavend !Ben nu aan het afbouwen. Gaat eigenlijk wel goed ! Op de Valdoxan slaap ik beter, en ik krijg ook weer energie ! Hoop dat dit het ei van Columbus is. Morgen weer gesprek met Psych, verder doe ik de mindfull therapie, word je vaak rustiger van, als je genoeg concentratie op kan brengen. Succes met het afbouwen en opstarten. Groetjes Oerol

----------


## sariafleur

HAllo valdoxan medegebruikers;-)

Sinds een week gebruik ik nu ook dit middel en ben zo ook op deze site terechtgekomen.Wat jullie allemaal beschrijven aan bijwerkingen is niet mis 
Ik heb al vele jaren AD gebruikt en ben sinds een paar maanden op zoek naar een voor mij beter werkend middel en ook iets waarbij ik zonder temazepam kan slapen 
Na de vierde 'mislukte "soort ben ik nu dus deze aan het proberen Het inslapen lukt bijna niet en ik ben erg moe en heb vreselijke rugpijn Dit schijnt een bijwerking te zijn Maar als ik eenmaal slaap slaap ik wel door tot een uur of acht. Ik gebruik nu één tablet en mag naar twee volgende week maar ik ben hier nog voorzictig mee 
Ik hoop dat ook voor jullie de bijwerkinegn inmiddels verminderd zijn en het middel werkt

----------


## mx1

Bedankt Oerol voor jou fijn berichtje.
Hou me op de hoogte!
Je mag me ook steeds mailen, [email protected]
Groetjes,
Mx

----------


## Mickel

Hallo S Bosgraaf

Ook ik had na vele jaren andere AD geslikt te hebben de hoop dat dit middel mij zou helpen. Ik heb vanaf de tweede week alleen maar bijwerkingen gehad. Meer dan bij de seroxat en remeron bijelkaar. Het enige verschil ik was niet meer zo moe en sliep bijna niet. Verder heel erg misselijk etc. Gelukkig heb ik zelf de stap genomen na 15 weken Valdoxan en 7 jaar AD helemaal te stoppen en het gaat wonder boven wonder niet slechter en nu na 7 weken zelfst een heel stuk beter met me. Ik blijf alert maar ik hoop dat dit de juiste stap was. Ik zou zeggen veel sterkte en geef de moed niet op!

Mick

----------


## Oerol

> Bedankt Oerol voor jou fijn berichtje.
> Hou me op de hoogte!
> Je mag me ook steeds mailen, [email protected]
> Groetjes,
> Mx


Hallo, hoe vergaat het jou ? Al wat gemerkt van werking en of bijwerkingen ?
Ik heb meer energie en ben niet zo angstig meer, al zijn er dagen bij dat het niet allemal zo lekker gaat, maar ik heb goede hoop dat die positieve dagen zich gaan uitbreiden. Hoop dat het voor jou ook in positieve zin uitpakt. 
Groet Oerol

----------


## Oerol

> HAllo valdoxan medegebruikers;-)
> 
> Sinds een week gebruik ik nu ook dit middel en ben zo ook op deze site terechtgekomen.Wat jullie allemaal beschrijven aan bijwerkingen is niet mis 
> Ik heb al vele jaren AD gebruikt en ben sinds een paar maanden op zoek naar een voor mij beter werkend middel en ook iets waarbij ik zonder temazepam kan slapen 
> Na de vierde 'mislukte "soort ben ik nu dus deze aan het proberen Het inslapen lukt bijna niet en ik ben erg moe en heb vreselijke rugpijn Dit schijnt een bijwerking te zijn Maar als ik eenmaal slaap slaap ik wel door tot een uur of acht. Ik gebruik nu één tablet en mag naar twee volgende week maar ik ben hier nog voorzictig mee 
> Ik hoop dat ook voor jullie de bijwerkinegn inmiddels verminderd zijn en het middel werkt


 Hallo Sariafleur

Ik gebruik sinds twee weken Valdoxan in combinatie met oxazepam, slaap iets beter, maar heb ook rugpijn, vermoedelijk gevolg van een half jaar onder spanning staan. Misschien moet je eens naar de Fysiotherapeut voor de rugpijn.
Groet Oerol

----------


## mx1

Bij de eerste pilletjes droomde ik fel en luidop.
Soms had ik ook wat pijn in de benen, maar dat kan ook van het joggen zijn geweest.
Dat was niet echt duidelijk dus.
Ik neem valdoxan met een koekje en heb nog geen maaglast gehad.
Iets of wat gevoel in de lever misschien?? Maar daar ik veel gedronken heb kan deze
natuurlijk wat gevoeliger geworden zijn.
Tot nu toe kan ik zeggen dat ik geen bijwerkingen heb. Maar we zullen de volgende dagen wel zien hoe dat alles verder verloopt.
Groetjes.

----------


## mx1

Ik kijk vol verwachting uit naar dat meer energie krijgen dat sommige beschrijven want met dit warme weer ben ik vreselijk moe!!
Slukes,
mx

----------


## piet10

Oerol, rugpijn kan een beginbijwerking zijn van valdoxan (staat denk ik niet in bijsluiter en is ook een rare bijwerking). Maar fysio is waarschijnlijk nu dus niet nodig. Ik heb er denk ik 3/4 weken last van gehad voor het verdween, ik dacht dat het aan onze bank lag tot ik meer mensen met deze bijwerking hoorde.

----------


## Oerol

> Oerol, rugpijn kan een beginbijwerking zijn van valdoxan (staat denk ik niet in bijsluiter en is ook een rare bijwerking). Maar fysio is waarschijnlijk nu dus niet nodig. Ik heb er denk ik 3/4 weken last van gehad voor het verdween, ik dacht dat het aan onze bank lag tot ik meer mensen met deze bijwerking hoorde.


Hallo Piet
Dank voor je reactie !
Pijn zit bij mij in de nek , armen en schouders. Kon dit niet in de bijsluiter terug vinden.Wervels blijken vast te zitten, volgens Fysio, dus toch maar even los laten maken. Als het wel aan de Valdoxan ligt heb ik dus nog een week of twee te gaan voor ik er weer vanaf ben.
Groet Oerol

----------


## piet10

Hoi Oerol,

Oh , nee, dan is het waarschijnlijk niet de valdoxan, die geeft meer die lage rugpijn. Dan toch maar ff naar de fysio.

Succes.

----------


## mwaf

Hallo allemaal,

Na jaren van ploeteren met vele antidepressieva ben ik terecht gekomen bij Valdoxan. Ik slik het middel nu een maand (25 mg) en was op zoek naar meer informatie over dit nieuwe middel. Zo ben ik op deze site terecht gekomen. Ik heb een heel aantal posts gelezen, maar niet alles, want wat zijn er veel negatieve ervaringen. Helaas werkt het voor mij ook (nog) niet naar behoren.

Allereerst wil ik even melden dat Valdoxan een afgeleide is van het lichaamseigen melatonine en GEEN serotonerge werking heeft. Het werkt dus niet op het serotonine-gehalte in de hersenen, zoals de meeste antidepressieva (SSRI's en SNRI's).

Ik slik Valdoxan nu gedurende 4 weken en voel me zoals velen van jullie erg moe. Zo moe dat ik mijn bloed voor de zekerheid laat controleren op de ziekte van Lyme en Pfeiffer. Pfeiffer heerst namelijk op dit moment in onze streek en ik weet niet meer goed wanneer mijn vermoeidheid begonnen is. Mijn vermoeidheid komt echter niet door slaapproblemen, want ik kan de hele dag wel slapen en slaap 's nachts ook gewoon door. Nou moet ik er wel bij vermelden dat ik door mijn depressies eigenlijk nooit echt slaapproblemen heb gehad (een geluk bij een ongeluk zullen we maar zeggen).

Waar ik wel veel last van heb is ernstige diarree. Zo erg, dat ik eerst dacht dat ik achter elkaar buikgriepvirussen oppikte. Ik voel me daar ook erg moe en slap door en ben een aantal kilo's afgevallen (wel precies de kilo's die er bij de SSRI's weer aan komen).

Over een week heb ik een afspraak met mijn psychiater over hoe de Valdoxan bevalt. Dan slik ik het dus al 5 weken (hoe het kan weet ik niet, maar altijd als ik met iets nieuws begin is het zomer en gaat mijn psychiater op vakantie). Afgezien van de bijwerkingen is mijn ervaring niet erg positief, want ik voel me nog steeds vreselijk somber en lusteloos. Soms zijn er wel momenten dat ik denk dat het begint te werken, maar een dag later voel ik me weer zo verschrikkelijk rot. Ik heb 2 jonge kinderen waarvoor ik door moet, maar ik voel me inmiddels flink wanhopig en wil dit leven zo niet meer. 

Mijn hele situatie is inmiddels zo verslechterd dat mijn relatie niet meer werkt en ik overspannen op mijn kinderen reageer. Ik voel me echt doodongelukkig en onbegrepen.

SSRI's lijken bij mij steeds gedurende een aantal weken of maanden te werken, maar dan keren de depressieve gevoelens terug en glijd ik weer af. In feite is dit niet mogelijk, want als een antidepressivum eenmaal werkt, hoort het werkzaam te blijven. Er treedt geen gewenning op. Regelmatig zijn er bij mij bloedspiegels van de verschillende middelen bepaald, maar steeds waren deze voldoende hoog. Het ligt dus ook niet aan de dosering. Het is zo wel erg moeilijk om therapietrouw te blijven.

Vorig jaar heb ik Welbutrin geprobeerd, dat toen net op de markt was. Dit middel leek wel werkzaam, alleen werd ik er heel duizelig van. Met 2 jonge kinderen was dit niet verantwoord, dus ben ik er mee gestopt. Misschien wel een idee voor anderen die naar een werkzaam middel op zoek zijn? Welbutrin is ontwikkeld om mensen van het roken af te helpen en wordt alleen vergoed als je een artsenverklaring hebt.

Intussen ben ik ten einde raad, zeker nu Valdoxan ook niet doet wat het 'belooft'. Ik blijf het wel slikken tot ik bij de arts ben geweest, want wat moet ik anders? Bij stoppen zit ik weer even zonder medicatie tot iets nieuws aanslaat. Maar zoveel keus is er niet. Al eerder hebben mijn arts en ik overwogen om tri-cyclische antidepressieva te gaan gebruiken, maar ik ben erg bang voor de bijwerkingen. Voor mij is voornamelijk gewichtstoename erg beangstigend omdat ik ex-anorexiapatiënt ben.

Ik las in een post van +/- november 2009 dat iemand vroeg of er ook een chat was voor mensen met depressie, zodat je even met ervaringsdeskundigen kunt praten (ik heb namelijk geen behoefte aan de dooddoeners die niet-depressieve mensen en zelfs hulpverleners over je uit kunnen storten). Ik ben hier al lang naar op zoek dus ik hoop dat er inmiddels iets is. Ik hoor het graag. Verder hoop ik dat ik hier mensen kan ondersteunen en zelf ook wat steun kan vinden. Ik heb 10 jaar ervaring met medicatie en alle rompslomp die erbij hoort.

Groetjes,

Mir

----------


## sietske763

hallo,
ik heb ook alle soorten en maten AD gehad, ook valdoxan, heb even doorgezet omdat het goed zou zijn voor mijn slaapstoornissen maar ben er weken naar van geweest en bijna niet kunnen slapen.
in de SSRI groep heb ik vanalles ook al wel gehad, en ben toe eens(jaaaaaaaaren geleden)op de TC gezet,fantastisch middel/middelen
tuurlijk heb je wat bijwerkingen en van bijna alle AD word je dikker.
en toch is mijn ervaring dat dat mede komt omdat men toch toegeeft aan het gevoel dat je honger hebt.
ik ben mijn gewicht gewoon sterk in de gaten gaan houden(maar is miss wel niet slim voor jou gezien jouw verleden?)
ik was op een gegeven moment ook wat dikker, ben gaan afvallen en iedere kilo die erbij komt, laat ik gewoon weer weglijnen,
je hoeft dan maar 1 kilo, en als je dat niet doet word het wat moeilijker.
mijn partner heeft eerst een TC gehad, niet dikker op geworden,
nu heeft hij een SSRI en word daar ook niet dikker van........dus dikker worden van AD geldt niet voor iedereen, en heb zelfs meer mensen gezien die ook niet aan komen
terwijl ze AD slikken.
succes

----------


## mwaf

Hoi,

Dank je Sietske763.
Ik ben verder gaan lezen in jullie posts en nu vallen me een paar dingen op waar ik nog niet aan gedacht had: 

Ik word 's nachts ook 2 tot 3 keer wakker, maar dat is al jaren zo. Meestal draai ik me om en ben ik blij dat ik nog een paar uurtjes in bed kan blijven. Voor mij is het wakker worden niet zo'n groot probleem. We hebben ook een melkveebedrijf en daarvoor moeten we 's nachts regelmatig uit bed. Ik slaap dan vrij gemakkelijk weer verder, ook nu met Valdoxan.
De eerste 3 weken heb ik rugklachten gehad. Dit staat wel in de bijsluiter. Het is bij mij nu over (4 weken).
Behalve darmklachten heb ik ook last van mijn maag, vooral direct na het eten van een warme maaltijd. Erg vervelend. Ik heb gelezen dat deze klachten blijven zo niet erger worden. Dat belooft wat.
Meestal ben ik overdag hondsmoe, maar tegen de avond (wanneer ik eindelijk kan gaan zitten) knap ik iets op waardoor ik vaak toch te laat in mijn bed stap. Met als gevolg dat ik de volgende ochtend mijn bed haast niet uit kom. Die uurtjes 's avonds is echt even tijd voor mezelf, dus diw wil ik eigenlijk niet inleveren. Weet iemand of het helpt om op tijd naar bed te gaan (22.00 uur of zo) of dat de vermoeidheid dan toch blijft? Of maar gewoon uitproberen...

Mirke

----------


## piet10

Hey Mirke,

valdoxan moet je echt 6-8 weken geven voordat je echt iets kunt zeggen over het effect, dus je hebt nog even te gaan. Het is zeker geen 2 weken zoals de mooie bijsluiter belooft.
De extreme moeheid die je nu beschrijft kan zeker een beginbijwerking zijn.

Je zegt verder dat ssri's stoppen met werken maar dat dat eigenlijk niet zou kunnen. Waarom zou dat niet kunnen? Het is best een bekend verschijnsel, in de kennerskringen genoemd als pooping-out.

Geef het echt nog een paar weken, nu is het nog te kort dag om iets te kunnen zeggen.

----------


## sariafleur

Dat heb ik al gedaan Dat doe ik regelmatig trouwens en dan is het meestal snel beter maar deze keer zeurt het maar door Ik schuif het meer op de valdoxan .


slapen is nog steeds niet best dus nog afwachten Hoe is dat n=bij jou ? 
groet saria

----------


## sariafleur

dit berictje was een antwoord voor Oerol 
ik weet nog niet hoe ik dat allemaal precies goed kan doen 
Saria

----------


## sariafleur

Nog een vraag 
weten jullie allemaal dat je de eigen bijdragevoor Valdoxan terug kunt vragen? Ik hoorde dit pas bij het tweede afhaalrecept 
groet Saria

----------


## Oerol

> Dat heb ik al gedaan Dat doe ik regelmatig trouwens en dan is het meestal snel beter maar deze keer zeurt het maar door Ik schuif het meer op de valdoxan .
> 
> 
> slapen is nog steeds niet best dus nog afwachten Hoe is dat n=bij jou ? 
> groet saria


Ha Saria, je bedoelt naar de Fysio ? Nek en schouderpijn bij mij soms te verdragen en soms niet, lood in mijn armen. Heel slecht geslapen afgelopen nacht, dus valdoxan werkt ook niet elke nacht. 
Groet oerol

----------


## mwaf

Hoi Piet10,
Van pooping-out had ik inderdaad nog niet gehoord (en mijn psych blijkbaar ook niet, want die noemt mij de uitzondering op de regel). Ik blijf nog wel even doorgaan met Valdoxan, maar doe intussen wel wat research naar Valdoxan en andere AD. 

De *eigen bijdrage* voor Valdoxan kun je (in Nederland) terugvragen bij HEVO Consult (Stichting Derden gelden), mits je kopieën van de rekeningen bijvoegt en de aanvraag voor terugbetaling binnen 2 maanden na betaling van de rekeningen indient:

http://www.hevoconsult.nl/doc/Valdox...sformulier.pdf

Groetjes,
Mirke

----------


## sariafleur

> Ha Saria, je bedoelt naar de Fysio ? Nek en schouderpijn bij mij soms te verdragen en soms niet, lood in mijn armen. Heel slecht geslapen afgelopen nacht, dus valdoxan werkt ook niet elke nacht. 
> Groet oerol


Hoi Oerol 
Ja ik bedoel naar de fysio voor de rug maar ik begrijp wel als je nek en schouderklachten hebt dit eerder op iets anders duidt dan op bijwerking van Valdoxan 
Het slapen is hier ook niet toppie hoor laat in slaap komen en in de middag zo vreselijk moe en slaperig ....... VAndaag ga ik daar niet aan toegeven en ik heb een alarm in mijn mobiel gezet om tien uur Ik wil proberen dan de pillen vast in te nemen ipv 11 we zullen zien ............. Pil twee doe ik nog maar niet erbij 
Hoe werkt ie bij jou inmiddels? 
groetjes Saria

----------


## piet10

Mwaf, het is heel gemakkelijk te googelen op pooping out ssri of anti depressants, bijv http://www.mcmanweb.com/you_antidepressant.html
Klinkt alsof je een psych hebt die weinig afweet van meds in de paktijk, zeker weer zo'n psych die zich alleen basseert op wetenschappelijke artikelen die gesponsord zijn door de farmaceutsiche industrie....

----------


## Oerol

> Hoi Oerol 
> Ja ik bedoel naar de fysio voor de rug maar ik begrijp wel als je nek en schouderklachten hebt dit eerder op iets anders duidt dan op bijwerking van Valdoxan 
> Het slapen is hier ook niet toppie hoor laat in slaap komen en in de middag zo vreselijk moe en slaperig ....... VAndaag ga ik daar niet aan toegeven en ik heb een alarm in mijn mobiel gezet om tien uur Ik wil proberen dan de pillen vast in te nemen ipv 11 we zullen zien ............. Pil twee doe ik nog maar niet erbij 
> Hoe werkt ie bij jou inmiddels? 
> groetjes Saria


Hallo Saria, 
Het gaat bij mij op en af, de ene dag heb ik volop energie en de volgende dag ben ik doodmoe, maar als ik even ga liggen dan val ik niet in slaap, beter ook van niet, anders slaap ik misschien s'nachts niet. Ook het slapen is de ene nacht beter als de andere. soms vraag ik me af of die Valdoxan wel wat doet. Ik heb ze namelijk voor gegenereerde angststoornis gekregen. slik er één per dag. Ben van plan om ze in ieder geval 6 weken te proberen, als er dan geen verbetering is kan ik er ook wel weer mee stoppen, net als met die andere Antie Depressiva, die ook niet werkten bij mij.
Hoop dat je gauw van je vermoeidheid af bent.

Groetjes Oerol

----------


## mwaf

Hoi Piet10, Ik ben al druk aan het googelen, dank je. Ik zal mijn arts eens aan de tand voelen...

Hoi Oerol, geef niet te snel op. Ik kreeg hier het advies om Valdoxan zeker 6 tot 8 weken de tijd te geven (ik ben zelf ook niet enthousiast vanwege super moeheid en darmklachten, maar toch even doorzetten). Meestal trek ik de hele ochtend niet eens en duik ik rond 11.30 u een uurtje in bed tot de lunch. Daarna vechten om wakker te blijven door iets om handen te hebben.

Groetjes,
Mirke

----------


## mwaf

http://www.mcmanweb.com/you_antidepressant.html

Hmmm, deze site meldt weinig positief nieuws...Ik vraag me af of er na een jaar of 15 van depressief zijn en ruim 10 jaar van geklungel met medicatie nog wel genezingskansen zijn. Of kun je beter werken aan het accepteren van de hele toestand en hopen op tenminste een béétje klachtenverlichting? Ik word hier niet blij van.  :Frown: 

Mirke

----------


## Mickel

Hallo Mirke,

Helaas kamp ik ook met een jaren lange depressie. Na ruim 7 jaar AD (nu enkele weken AD vrij) vraag ik me af of er inderdaad een middel bestaat wat me helpt. De valdoxan heeft mij niets goeds gebracht, waardoor ik met alles onder begeleiding ben gestopt. In het begin voelde ik me een stuk beter. Nu krijg ik overal pijn, trillende handen en weer die ellendige vermoeidheid. Heel veel sterkte.

Groet Mick

----------


## mwaf

Hoi Mick,

Het wordt steeds moeilijker om nog een beetje positief te blijven. Steeds weer een negatieve ervaring rijker, probeer dan maar eens de moed er in te houden. Hoe lang ben je al gestopt met medicatie? Jouw verschijnselen lijken namelijk op ontwenningsverschijnselen. Ik moet zeggen dat ik zelf meestal sneller stop met een middel dan aanbevolen, liefst binnen een week. Dan ben ik wel een week zwevende en duizelig, maar de rommel is dan blijkbaar wel snel mijn lichaam uit. 
Hoe lang heb jij Valdoxan geslikt? Ik hoor van verschillende kanten dat je minimaal (6-)8 weken moet volhouden om echt te weten of het effect heeft. Ik speur nu rond op internet om zoveel mogelijk te achterhalen of er nog hoop is op verbetering, maar zoals ik al schreef is er weinig positiefs te vinden (tenzij je dus bij de farmaceuten zelf kijkt).
Jij ook veel sterkte!

Groetjes,
Mirke

----------


## piet10

Kan me voorstellen dat je er niet heel blij van wordt zo'n artikel. Maar ik ben bang dat het wel redelijk klopt, bij sommige mensen slaat een ad aan en bij anderen is het steeds bagger.

Mijn persoonlijke ervaring is dat een ad helpt, maar zeker niet alles weghaalt, zeker niet qua angst. Maar het maakt het wel wat leefbaarder.

Ik ben wel een groot voorstander van kijken waar je problemen vandaan komen. En dan verwerken. Als ik zo in mijn omgeving kijk zie ik dat haast iedereen een vervelende jeugd heeft meegemaakt. En ik zie daarover trouwens ook veel ontkenning bij die mensen, ze vertellen de vreselijkste verhalen, maar nee, ze hebben toch fijne ouders gehad...Das een psychologisch verschijnsel omdat het zo pijnlijk is om toe te geven dat je ouders niet zo lief waren.

@valdoxan, voel je je nu toch uiteindelijk beter zonder valdoxan of was het toen misschien een pietsie beter?

----------


## sariafleur

> Hallo Saria, 
> Het gaat bij mij op en af, de ene dag heb ik volop energie en de volgende dag ben ik doodmoe, maar als ik even ga liggen dan val ik niet in slaap, beter ook van niet, anders slaap ik misschien s'nachts niet. Ook het slapen is de ene nacht beter als de andere. soms vraag ik me af of die Valdoxan wel wat doet. Ik heb ze namelijk voor gegenereerde angststoornis gekregen. slik er één per dag. Ben van plan om ze in ieder geval 6 weken te proberen, als er dan geen verbetering is kan ik er ook wel weer mee stoppen, net als met die andere Antie Depressiva, die ook niet werkten bij mij.
> Hoop dat je gauw van je vermoeidheid af bent.
> 
> Groetjes Oerol


Tja 6 weken om het een kans te geven Dat is een redekijke termijn om te kijken of het wel niet werkt Dat is ook mijn bedoeling Het is aleen zo vervelend dat de bijwerkingen altijd direct optreden en je moet kiezen of het je dat waard is ........
Ik hoop echt voor je dat er verbetering optreedt
suc6 en heel veel sterkte 
Saria

----------


## sariafleur

> Kan me voorstellen dat je er niet heel blij van wordt zo'n artikel. Maar ik ben bang dat het wel redelijk klopt, bij sommige mensen slaat een ad aan en bij anderen is het steeds bagger.
> 
> Mijn persoonlijke ervaring is dat een ad helpt, maar zeker niet alles weghaalt, zeker niet qua angst. Maar het maakt het wel wat leefbaarder.
> 
> Ik ben wel een groot voorstander van kijken waar je problemen vandaan komen. En dan verwerken. Als ik zo in mijn omgeving kijk zie ik dat haast iedereen een vervelende jeugd heeft meegemaakt. En ik zie daarover trouwens ook veel ontkenning bij die mensen, ze vertellen de vreselijkste verhalen, maar nee, ze hebben toch fijne ouders gehad...Das een psychologisch verschijnsel omdat het zo pijnlijk is om toe te geven dat je ouders niet zo lief waren.
> 
> @valdoxan, voel je je nu toch uiteindelijk beter zonder valdoxan of was het toen misschien een pietsie beter?


Hallo Piet 10 
ik kan me helemaal vinden in je mening De onderliggende oorzaken moeten verwerkt worden maar dat valt lang niet mee Je depressie wordt er eerst maar erger van maar we hopen op betere tijden Ook voor jou hoop ik dat die er mogen komen 
Saria

----------


## sariafleur

> Hoi Piet10, Ik ben al druk aan het googelen, dank je. Ik zal mijn arts eens aan de tand voelen...
> 
> Hoi Oerol, geef niet te snel op. Ik kreeg hier het advies om Valdoxan zeker 6 tot 8 weken de tijd te geven (ik ben zelf ook niet enthousiast vanwege super moeheid en darmklachten, maar toch even doorzetten). Meestal trek ik de hele ochtend niet eens en duik ik rond 11.30 u een uurtje in bed tot de lunch. Daarna vechten om wakker te blijven door iets om handen te hebben.
> 
> Groetjes,
> Mirke


hey mirke 
gaat het nog een beetje? Ik herken je klachten wel Ben ook zo moe en duf Nu wil ik eigenlik ook gaan slapen maar doe dat dus niet Gisteren ook niet gedaan maar als ik om 10 uur het medicijn inneem en 11 uur naar bed ga slaap ik twee uur nog niet .......
Saria

----------


## mwaf

Herkenbaar. Ik zie AD als een ruggensteuntje, het is zeker geen oplossing voor je problemen. Mijn probleem is (op het moment) onmogelijk op te lossen zonder een heleboel ellende te veroorzaken, maar ik zoek samen met een psychotherapeute naar werkzame tussenoplossingen. Hopelijk kom ik dan steviger in mijn schoenen te staan.

De laatste 2 dagen gaat het trouwens iets beter, ben ook niet meer zo vréselijk moe. Hopelijk blijft het de goede kant op gaan. Ik ben als afleiding op de vrijdagen gaan werken op een camping (dom schoonmaakwerk, maar wel in een gezellig team) en dat is nogal vermoeiend, dus ik verwacht morgen wel een terugslag. Maar dan weet ik in elk geval waar het van komt. Het is te gemakkelijk om alles maar op de medicijnen te gooien.

----------


## mwaf

Oja, ik ben bezig om te ontdekken wat een goede tijd is om mijn medicijn in te nemen: iets vroeger op de avond of juist wat later. Is alleen lastig omdat ik het vaak vergeet en er dan bij het tandenpoetsen pas aan denk. Ik krijg zelf de indruk dat ik de volgende dag minder vermoeid ben als ik Valdoxan niet te laat neem (tussen 20 en 22 uur). Voor het slapen maakt de tijd bij mij niet zo veel uit, want ik slaap best goed. 
Nou, sterkte allemaal!

Mirke

----------


## sariafleur

> Oja, ik ben bezig om te ontdekken wat een goede tijd is om mijn medicijn in te nemen: iets vroeger op de avond of juist wat later. Is alleen lastig omdat ik het vaak vergeet en er dan bij het tandenpoetsen pas aan denk. Ik krijg zelf de indruk dat ik de volgende dag minder vermoeid ben als ik Valdoxan niet te laat neem (tussen 20 en 22 uur). Voor het slapen maakt de tijd bij mij niet zo veel uit, want ik slaap best goed. 
> Nou, sterkte allemaal!
> 
> Mirke


hoi Mirke 

ik heb een alarm in de mobiel gezet elke avond om tiien uur Valdoxan innemen 
Fijn dat je goed slaapt en het je iets beter gaat nu .
En wat leuk dat je een leuke bezigheid hebt gevonden voor de vrijdag 
goed weekend Saria

----------


## mwaf

Hoi Saria, dat is wel een handig idee. Alleen heb ik mijn mobiel thuis nooit bij me. Die zit in mijn tas of jas en als ik boven ben hoor ik hem gewoon niet. Maar ik kan mijn wekker wel zetten, die heeft toch 2 aflooptijden. Bedankt. Had ik zelf ook wel op kunnen komen, haha. Vandaag had ik zoals verwacht inderdaad een mindere dag. Veel minder, dan. Hopelijk morgen weer beter.

Groetjes,
Mireille

----------


## Oerol

Hallo medegebruikers
Begrijp dat het bij jullie ook op en af gaat, de ene dag is het te doen de volgende dag vlieg ik tegen de muur op van de stress. Gebruik Valdoxan nu 4 weken, en overweeg er mee te stoppen, wegens de vermoeidheid, de stress en een naar gevoel in mijn maag, geen trek in eten. Hoop voor jullie dat er vooruitgang in zit.
Groet Oerol

----------


## mwaf

Hoi Oerol,

Als je al 4 weken slikt lukt het je misschien nóg wel een week of zelfs 2. Ik zeg zelf ook iedere keer wanneer ik me heel beroerd voel dat ik er mee stop. Maar toch slik ik door, nu 5 weken. Dinsdag ga ik mijn psych confronteren met alle info die ik onder andere hier heb gevonden. Ik vrees dat ik toch 50 mg moet gaan proberen, omdat ik nu nog geen echt positief resultaat heb. 
Vandaag was qua vermoeidheid weer helemaal pet, en dan wil mijn hoofd dus ook niet mee. Toch heb ik mezelf zover gekregen om met man en kinderen naar een ridderevenement te gaan en zowaar... ik heb best genoten. 

Wie is er al langer met Valdoxan bezig en weet of de bijwerkingen na een week of 5 à 6 (kunnen) verdwijnen? Mijn buik is op het moment tot rust aan het komen, maar veel eetlust heb ik ook nog niet.

Volhouden Oerol!

Groetjes,
Mirke

----------


## sariafleur

Hai Oerol
Wat vervelend voor je dat het allemaal niet zo wil met de pillen en dat zo veel bijverschijnselen hebt Kun je niet een tusentijds overleg aanvragen met je behandelaar?
Ik ben zelf wel erg moe steeds en dat slapen .......wat een puinhoop Om tien uur ingenomen 11 uur naar bed tot 1 uur niet geslapen Eraf Nog een pil erbij dan maar 3 uur weer eruit en dan maar een pammetje er bij Eindelijk rust tot een uur of 8
Verder heb ik lich miet zoveel klachten , behalve de rugpijn ,ook niet echt gehad Mijn maag is geloof ik van beton geworden door de jaren heen 
Aleen doet die vakdoxan niet wat de bedoeling is De stemming verbeteren en me beter laten slapen Ik zal het nog even aanzien en anders vraag ik een consult aan 
Ik hoop dat je nog een paar weekjes volhoudt  :Smile: 
suc6 ermee Saria

----------


## sariafleur

> Hoi Oerol,
> 
> Als je al 4 weken slikt lukt het je misschien nóg wel een week of zelfs 2. Ik zeg zelf ook iedere keer wanneer ik me heel beroerd voel dat ik er mee stop. Maar toch slik ik door, nu 5 weken. Dinsdag ga ik mijn psych confronteren met alle info die ik onder andere hier heb gevonden. Ik vrees dat ik toch 50 mg moet gaan proberen, omdat ik nu nog geen echt positief resultaat heb. 
> Vandaag was qua vermoeidheid weer helemaal pet, en dan wil mijn hoofd dus ook niet mee. Toch heb ik mezelf zover gekregen om met man en kinderen naar een ridderevenement te gaan en zowaar... ik heb best genoten. 
> 
> Wie is er al langer met Valdoxan bezig en weet of de bijwerkingen na een week of 5 à 6 (kunnen) verdwijnen? Mijn buik is op het moment tot rust aan het komen, maar veel eetlust heb ik ook nog niet.
> 
> Volhouden Oerol!
> 
> ...


hai Mirke 

wat goed van je dat je toch bent gegaan Soms is afleiding dus gewoon goed 
Het is wel allemaal vervelend dat bijwerking altijd direct aanwezig zijn bij AD maar datgeen wat je wilt bereiekn zo lang duurt 
Toch hoop ik dat je ook de moed hebt nog een paar weekjes vol te houden om echt een overwogen besluit te maken 

ook voor jou suc6 Saria

----------


## mwaf

Dank je, Saria. 
Ik hoop dat iedereen wat beter kan slapen, want die vermoeidheid haalt bij mij echt alle enthousiasme en levenslust weg.
Nou, welterusten dan!

Mirke

----------


## mx1

Dag allemaal. Ik heb geen bijwerkingen bij het gebruik van Valdoxan.
Vermoeid ben ik nog steeds maar dat was voor het gebruik van Valdoxan ook al.
Ik denk dat dat vooral te maken heeft met het warme weer.
Of ... met de vervuiling van de aarde, fijn stof, radioactief stof, huis-stof :-)
Ik woon hier in de fruitstreek, wat hier allemaal in die bomen gespoten wordt, dat hou je niet voor mogelijk.
Snoep gezond, eet een appel.?!
Verder heb ik nog een leuke site gevonden ; http://www.silhouet-online.nl

Vele groetjes,
marnix

----------


## piet10

Hoi Allemaal, Van een internationaal forum, waar mensen zitten die inmiddels 2 jaar gebruiken, en door eigen gebruik weet ik dat valdoxan lang duurt met aanslaan. Zeker geen 2 weken zoals de producent en dus ook je psychiater zegt. Je dient het echt 6-8 (en dan nog liever 8) weken de tijd te geven voordat de vermoeidheid weg is, het goede slapen komt en je je beter voelt.

Het probleem als je nu weer ophoogt is dat je weer enkele weken het slechte slapen krijgt en dus eigenlijk na 8 weken gebruik nog steeds niets kunt zeggen.

Dus hang in there, wat is nog enkele weken op een mensenleven moet je maar denken.

En als je vlak hiervoor een ander ad nam, bijv een ssri dan kan het nog langer duren voordat je effect voelt want dan zit je vaak nog in de ontwenningsverschijnselen van de ssri en valdoxan kan daar niet tegenop boksen.

----------


## sariafleur

> Hoi Allemaal, Van een internationaal forum, waar mensen zitten die inmiddels 2 jaar gebruiken, en door eigen gebruik weet ik dat valdoxan lang duurt met aanslaan. Zeker geen 2 weken zoals de producent en dus ook je psychiater zegt. Je dient het echt 6-8 (en dan nog liever 8) weken de tijd te geven voordat de vermoeidheid weg is, het goede slapen komt en je je beter voelt.
> 
> Het probleem als je nu weer ophoogt is dat je weer enkele weken het slechte slapen krijgt en dus eigenlijk na 8 weken gebruik nog steeds niets kunt zeggen.
> 
> Dus hang in there, wat is nog enkele weken op een mensenleven moet je maar denken.
> 
> En als je vlak hiervoor een ander ad nam, bijv een ssri dan kan het nog langer duren voordat je effect voelt want dan zit je vaak nog in de ontwenningsverschijnselen van de ssri en valdoxan kan daar niet tegenop boksen.


Hallo piet 

dank je wel voor je uitleg .Nu hebben we weer moed om door te gaan en de dosis nog niet te verhogen Afwachten en geduld hebben dus ....
Saria

----------


## Oerol

> Hoi Oerol,
> 
> Als je al 4 weken slikt lukt het je misschien nóg wel een week of zelfs 2. Ik zeg zelf ook iedere keer wanneer ik me heel beroerd voel dat ik er mee stop. Maar toch slik ik door, nu 5 weken. Dinsdag ga ik mijn psych confronteren met alle info die ik onder andere hier heb gevonden. Ik vrees dat ik toch 50 mg moet gaan proberen, omdat ik nu nog geen echt positief resultaat heb. 
> Vandaag was qua vermoeidheid weer helemaal pet, en dan wil mijn hoofd dus ook niet mee. Toch heb ik mezelf zover gekregen om met man en kinderen naar een ridderevenement te gaan en zowaar... ik heb best genoten. 
> 
> Wie is er al langer met Valdoxan bezig en weet of de bijwerkingen na een week of 5 à 6 (kunnen) verdwijnen? Mijn buik is op het moment tot rust aan het komen, maar veel eetlust heb ik ook nog niet.
> 
> Volhouden Oerol!
> 
> ...


Hoi Mirke

Ja ik weet het dat ik eigenlijk vol moet houden, maar op slechte dagen denk je toch waarvoor slik ik dit allemaal, het helpt toch niet ! Hoop dat je verslag doet van je bezoek bij de Psych, ben benieuwd !
Veel sterkte groetjes oerol

----------


## mwaf

Hoi Oerol, ik ben zelf ook erg benieuwd wat dat gesprek me gaat opleveren. Ik kom in elk geval goed beslagen ten ijs met alle info van dit forum!

Groetjes,
Mirke

----------


## ratje2

> Hai Oerol
> Wat vervelend voor je dat het allemaal niet zo wil met de pillen en dat zo veel bijverschijnselen hebt Kun je niet een tusentijds overleg aanvragen met je behandelaar?
> Ik ben zelf wel erg moe steeds en dat slapen .......wat een puinhoop Om tien uur ingenomen 11 uur naar bed tot 1 uur niet geslapen Eraf Nog een pil erbij dan maar 3 uur weer eruit en dan maar een pammetje er bij Eindelijk rust tot een uur of 8
> Verder heb ik lich miet zoveel klachten , behalve de rugpijn ,ook niet echt gehad Mijn maag is geloof ik van beton geworden door de jaren heen 
> Aleen doet die vakdoxan niet wat de bedoeling is De stemming verbeteren en me beter laten slapen Ik zal het nog even aanzien en anders vraag ik een consult aan 
> Ik hoop dat je nog een paar weekjes volhoudt 
> suc6 ermee Saria


Hoi Saria,
Dit is zeer herkenbaar. Ik zit nu ongeveer 4 weken op de dubbele dosis (2 tabletten). Ik heb Valdoxan eerst een week of 5 gebruikt, toen ben ik gestopt en daarna weer begonnen. Ik heb het idee dat het wel de stemming verbetert, maar niet het slapen. Maar misschien komt dat nog? De 2 tabletten allebei 's avonds innemen werkt niet. Ik neem er 1 voor het slapen gaan in, en 1 midden in de nacht, samen met een halve slaaptablet. Ik zie geen mogelijkheid om anders mijn 8-urige werkdag vol te houden. Ik zie het nog een paar weken aan, en anders stop ik ermee. 
Gr.,

Ratje.

----------


## Agnes574

Nog een probleempje; 

Iedereen reageert anders op een AD en vaak moet men meerdere AD's 'testen' tot men de 'juiste' heeft gevonden .... 
Ik heb denk ik zo'n 7 of 8 AD's geprobeerd tot ik de juiste voor mijn persoontje vond!

Sterkte iedereen... het doet me deugd de samenhorigheid hier te zien/lezen!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sariafleur

> Hoi Saria,
> Dit is zeer herkenbaar. Ik zit nu ongeveer 4 weken op de dubbele dosis (2 tabletten). Ik heb Valdoxan eerst een week of 5 gebruikt, toen ben ik gestopt en daarna weer begonnen. Ik heb het idee dat het wel de stemming verbetert, maar niet het slapen. Maar misschien komt dat nog? De 2 tabletten allebei 's avonds innemen werkt niet. Ik neem er 1 voor het slapen gaan in, en 1 midden in de nacht, samen met een halve slaaptablet. Ik zie geen mogelijkheid om anders mijn 8-urige werkdag vol te houden. Ik zie het nog een paar weken aan, en anders stop ik ermee. 
> Gr.,
> 
> Ratje.


hoi Ratje 

het is echt uitvogelen wat nu precies goed werkt bij JOU ! uit alle reakties hier merk ik wel dat iedereen weer anders omgaat met .........en verschillende bijwerkingen heeft. 
Ik vind het fijn dat er zoveel mensen reageren en iedereen zijn/haar ervaring wil en kan delen hier Ook het bemoedigen om toch nog een poosje door te gaan met de valdoxan voelt voor mij prettig en posietief Dank jullie wel allemaal :Smile: 
Saria

----------


## mwaf

Hé hoi!
Ik ben gisteren bij mijn psych geweest, maar dat heeft niet zo veel opgeleverd. Ik heb hem verteld van alle bijwerkingen, maar hij heeft zelf nog te weinig ervaring met Valdoxan (hij leek zelfs een beetje verbaasd over mijn buikklachten en vermoeidheid). Hij kon dus ook niet zeggen of het 'normaal' is en of het spoedig minder zal worden. Of dat de bijwerkingen blijven. Hij kon alleen een beetje vergelijken met de ssri's, maar ja, Valdoxan werkt anders en zal dus ook wel anders 'bijwerken'.
Over 'pooping-out' vertelde hij dat hij het ook wel zag in de praktijk, maar meer als uitzondering dan als regel. Maar goed, het komt voor en hij had ook wel meerdere patiënten die opeens niet meer goed reageerden op middelen waar ze soms al jarenlang tevreden mee waren. 
Hoe nu verder? Omdat ik nog geen verbetering voel, ligt het voor de hand dat ik de dosering ga verdubbelen. Daar ben ik gisteravond mee begonnen. Volgens mijn psych komen de bijwerkingen niet in verhevigde mate terug, maar... dat baseert hij ook vooral op zijn ervaringen met andere middelen. Ik wacht dus af. Over 4 weken heb ik weer een afspraak en als het dan niet beter gaat stelt hij voor om over te stappen op een TC of eerst nog Efexor te proberen (werkt op serotonine én noradrenaline - Remeron doet dat ook en dat werkte indertijd wel, maar daar werd ik te snel te zwaar van met alle angsten van dien voor mij). Over de bijwerkingen was hij kort: die zijn gemiddeld genomen ernstiger, maar niet iedereen heeft daar last van. Je kunt ook de gunstige uitzondering zijn (!). Jaja  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ik ben benieuwd hoe ik me de komende weken ga voelen.

Mijn psych waarschuwde me wel dat fora vooral gebruikt worden door mensen die iets negatiefs te melden hebben en hun ergernissen kwijt willen. Als alles goed gaat hoor je weinig van mensen. Nou, dat is misschien wel zo, maar toch is het fijn om ervaringen uit te kunnen wisselen en elkaar te steunen.

Groetjes,
Mirke

----------


## Oerol

> Hé hoi!
> Ik ben gisteren bij mijn psych geweest, maar dat heeft niet zo veel opgeleverd. Ik heb hem verteld van alle bijwerkingen, maar hij heeft zelf nog te weinig ervaring met Valdoxan (hij leek zelfs een beetje verbaasd over mijn buikklachten en vermoeidheid). Hij kon dus ook niet zeggen of het 'normaal' is en of het spoedig minder zal worden. Of dat de bijwerkingen blijven. Hij kon alleen een beetje vergelijken met de ssri's, maar ja, Valdoxan werkt anders en zal dus ook wel anders 'bijwerken'.
> Over 'pooping-out' vertelde hij dat hij het ook wel zag in de praktijk, maar meer als uitzondering dan als regel. Maar goed, het komt voor en hij had ook wel meerdere patiënten die opeens niet meer goed reageerden op middelen waar ze soms al jarenlang tevreden mee waren. 
> Hoe nu verder? Omdat ik nog geen verbetering voel, ligt het voor de hand dat ik de dosering ga verdubbelen. Daar ben ik gisteravond mee begonnen. Volgens mijn psych komen de bijwerkingen niet in verhevigde mate terug, maar... dat baseert hij ook vooral op zijn ervaringen met andere middelen. Ik wacht dus af. Over 4 weken heb ik weer een afspraak en als het dan niet beter gaat stelt hij voor om over te stappen op een TC of eerst nog Efexor te proberen (werkt op serotonine én noradrenaline - Remeron doet dat ook en dat werkte indertijd wel, maar daar werd ik te snel te zwaar van met alle angsten van dien voor mij). Over de bijwerkingen was hij kort: die zijn gemiddeld genomen ernstiger, maar niet iedereen heeft daar last van. Je kunt ook de gunstige uitzondering zijn (!). Jaja 
> Ik ben benieuwd hoe ik me de komende weken ga voelen.
> 
> Mijn psych waarschuwde me wel dat fora vooral gebruikt worden door mensen die iets negatiefs te melden hebben en hun ergernissen kwijt willen. Als alles goed gaat hoor je weinig van mensen. Nou, dat is misschien wel zo, maar toch is het fijn om ervaringen uit te kunnen wisselen en elkaar te steunen.
> 
> Groetjes,
> Mirke


Hoi Mirke

Jammer dat je niet veel verder gekomen bent met je Psych, wat betreft de bijwerkingen.
Ik hoop voor je dat een dubbele dosis, de bijwerkingen niet versterken. Ik heb trouwens geen last van niet in slaap te kunnen komen, slaap wel erg weinig, een uurtje of 6 per nacht, maar ja daar valt mee te leven.
Ben het wel met je psych eens dat iedereen die op fora's zit, meestal negatief is. Maar ja je maakt toch ook een ellendige periode in je leven mee, en met wie kun je dat delen ? Toch alleen met medegebruikers.
Succes met de nieuwe dosering !
Groetjes Oerol

----------


## mwaf

> Hoi Mirke
> 
> Jammer dat je niet veel verder gekomen bent met je Psych, wat betreft de bijwerkingen.
> Ik hoop voor je dat een dubbele dosis, de bijwerkingen niet versterken. Ik heb trouwens geen last van niet in slaap te kunnen komen, slaap wel erg weinig, een uurtje of 6 per nacht, maar ja daar valt mee te leven.
> Ben het wel met je psych eens dat iedereen die op fora's zit, meestal negatief is. Maar ja je maakt toch ook een ellendige periode in je leven mee, en met wie kun je dat delen ? Toch alleen met medegebruikers.
> Succes met de nieuwe dosering !
> Groetjes Oerol


Hoi Oerol,
Soms heb ik het gevoel dat de psych er alleen is om pillen voor te schrijven. Hij laat mij wel zelf meedenken gelukkig. Ik heb er vaak moeite mee dat hulpverleners meestal niet ervaringsdeskundig zijn. Dat is toch een groot gemis, al gun je het natuurlijk niemand om je zo ongelukkig te voelen.
Dank je wel voor je reactie.

Groetjes,
Mirke

----------


## mx1

Dag allemaal.
Nog steeds geen positieve of negatieve ervaringen met het gebruik van Valdoxan.
Na 19 dagen gebruik.
Groetjes,
Mx

----------


## sariafleur

> Hé hoi!
> Ik ben gisteren bij mijn psych geweest, maar dat heeft niet zo veel opgeleverd. Ik heb hem verteld van alle bijwerkingen, maar hij heeft zelf nog te weinig ervaring met Valdoxan (hij leek zelfs een beetje verbaasd over mijn buikklachten en vermoeidheid). Hij kon dus ook niet zeggen of het 'normaal' is en of het spoedig minder zal worden. Of dat de bijwerkingen blijven. Hij kon alleen een beetje vergelijken met de ssri's, maar ja, Valdoxan werkt anders en zal dus ook wel anders 'bijwerken'.
> Over 'pooping-out' vertelde hij dat hij het ook wel zag in de praktijk, maar meer als uitzondering dan als regel. Maar goed, het komt voor en hij had ook wel meerdere patiënten die opeens niet meer goed reageerden op middelen waar ze soms al jarenlang tevreden mee waren. 
> Hoe nu verder? Omdat ik nog geen verbetering voel, ligt het voor de hand dat ik de dosering ga verdubbelen. Daar ben ik gisteravond mee begonnen. Volgens mijn psych komen de bijwerkingen niet in verhevigde mate terug, maar... dat baseert hij ook vooral op zijn ervaringen met andere middelen. Ik wacht dus af. Over 4 weken heb ik weer een afspraak en als het dan niet beter gaat stelt hij voor om over te stappen op een TC of eerst nog Efexor te proberen (werkt op serotonine én noradrenaline - Remeron doet dat ook en dat werkte indertijd wel, maar daar werd ik te snel te zwaar van met alle angsten van dien voor mij). Over de bijwerkingen was hij kort: die zijn gemiddeld genomen ernstiger, maar niet iedereen heeft daar last van. Je kunt ook de gunstige uitzondering zijn (!). Jaja 
> Ik ben benieuwd hoe ik me de komende weken ga voelen.
> 
> Mijn psych waarschuwde me wel dat fora vooral gebruikt worden door mensen die iets negatiefs te melden hebben en hun ergernissen kwijt willen. Als alles goed gaat hoor je weinig van mensen. Nou, dat is misschien wel zo, maar toch is het fijn om ervaringen uit te kunnen wisselen en elkaar te steunen.
> 
> Groetjes,
> Mirke


Hallo Mirke
jammer dat je psych zo reageert en niet open lijkt te staan voor JOUW ervaringen in JOUW geval en kijkt naar de' gemiddelden" Er is ook weinig vergelijkingsmateriaal nog maar ook zij kunnen leren van ons als gebruikers en dat meenemen in hun kennis en behandelingen .....Ik hoop dat de dubbele dosis je helpt je beter te gaan voelen in je lijf en geest 
Schrijf maar van je af wat je wilt hoor ook als het negatief is Ik lees hier trouwens ook positieve en bemoedigende woorden EN ervaringen zijn er om gedeeld te worden 
liefs en sterkte Saria

----------


## piet10

Ik ben het er zeker niet mee eens dat fora alleen gebruikt worden door mensen met negatieve ervaringen. Ik schrijf ook juist als ik positieve ervaringen heb. Op die manier help je een ander. 
En dat er veel negatieve dingen op fora staan is omdat ssri's vaak ook veel negatieve klachten geven, zoals gewichtstoename en seksuele dysfunctie, en dat wordt door artsen veel te weinig serieus genomen. Ook wordt je er van te voren vaak niet voor gewaarschuwd, terwijl bijna iedereen die bijwerkingen krijgt.

Mirke, je psychiater lijkt mij niet veel verstand van zaken te hebben. Eerst ontkent hij pooping out tegenover jou, nu blijkt hij het wel te kennen... Hij neemt je niet echt serieus in je buikklachten, eigenlijk had hij dat nu gelijk moeten melden bij lareb, want het is een neiuw middel (je kunt het zelf ook melden bij lareb.nl, zo help je medegebruikers weer), en het is raar dat hij zegt dat ophoging niet veel klachten zal geven want bij ssri's geeft dat ook heel veel klachten en bij valdoxan idem.
4 weken valdoxan is echt te weinig tijd, het moet echt 6-8 weken op een bepaalde dosis zitten dus de ophoging had je beter niet kunnen doen want nu moet je weer 6-8 weken wachten (en echt geen 4). Het is te jammer als je het te weinig tijd geeft want dan kan het zijn dat je je trial afbreekt terwijl het best nog kans van slagen had.

Want als het werkt is het echt het beste middel dat nu op de markt is!!!!

----------


## ratje2

> Hé hoi!
> Ik ben gisteren bij mijn psych geweest, maar dat heeft niet zo veel opgeleverd. Ik heb hem verteld van alle bijwerkingen, maar hij heeft zelf nog te weinig ervaring met Valdoxan (hij leek zelfs een beetje verbaasd over mijn buikklachten en vermoeidheid). Hij kon dus ook niet zeggen of het 'normaal' is en of het spoedig minder zal worden. Of dat de bijwerkingen blijven. Hij kon alleen een beetje vergelijken met de ssri's, maar ja, Valdoxan werkt anders en zal dus ook wel anders 'bijwerken'.
> Over 'pooping-out' vertelde hij dat hij het ook wel zag in de praktijk, maar meer als uitzondering dan als regel. Maar goed, het komt voor en hij had ook wel meerdere patiënten die opeens niet meer goed reageerden op middelen waar ze soms al jarenlang tevreden mee waren. 
> Hoe nu verder? Omdat ik nog geen verbetering voel, ligt het voor de hand dat ik de dosering ga verdubbelen. Daar ben ik gisteravond mee begonnen. Volgens mijn psych komen de bijwerkingen niet in verhevigde mate terug, maar... dat baseert hij ook vooral op zijn ervaringen met andere middelen. Ik wacht dus af. Over 4 weken heb ik weer een afspraak en als het dan niet beter gaat stelt hij voor om over te stappen op een TC of eerst nog Efexor te proberen (werkt op serotonine én noradrenaline - Remeron doet dat ook en dat werkte indertijd wel, maar daar werd ik te snel te zwaar van met alle angsten van dien voor mij). Over de bijwerkingen was hij kort: die zijn gemiddeld genomen ernstiger, maar niet iedereen heeft daar last van. Je kunt ook de gunstige uitzondering zijn (!). Jaja 
> Ik ben benieuwd hoe ik me de komende weken ga voelen.
> 
> Mijn psych waarschuwde me wel dat fora vooral gebruikt worden door mensen die iets negatiefs te melden hebben en hun ergernissen kwijt willen. Als alles goed gaat hoor je weinig van mensen. Nou, dat is misschien wel zo, maar toch is het fijn om ervaringen uit te kunnen wisselen en elkaar te steunen.
> 
> Groetjes,
> Mirke


Hoi Mirke,

Ik zit ook op de dubbele dosis. Ik had geen extra bijwerkingen, behalve moeilijk in slaap komen. Ik heb wel eerst een week anderhalve tablet genomen voordat ik naar 2 ging. Als je veel last van bijwerkingen hebt, is dat misschien een optie. Sterkte verder!

Gr.,

Ratje

----------


## mwaf

Hé allemaal,

Wat fijn dat jullie zo reageren op mijn post. Ik heb ook het idee dat mijn psych niet veel verder kijkt dan wat hij van de pharmaceuten hoort, plus zijn ervaring met andere gebruikers. En die is voor Valdoxan natuurlijk nog zeer beperkt.

Piet10: mijn eigen ervaring met ssri"s is dat ik bij verhorging van de dosering niet opnieuw of ernstiger bijwerkingen kreeg. Dat gaat dan vooral om misselijkheid en duizeligheid. Verder heb ik nooit zoveel bijwerkingen ervaren. Wat dat betreft is Vadoxan dé uitzondering bij mij.
Ik zit nu in de 6e week. Ophogen van de dosering geeft een hogere bloedspiegel, dus als Valdoxan bij mij bij 25 mg werkzaam is, zal ik dat binnen ongeveer 2 weken moeten merken. Heb ik echt 50 mg nodig, ja, dan duurt het misschien nog wel weer 6-8 weken. Die tijd moet ik het dan dus geven. Als het echt zo'n prettig middel is wil ik het ook alle kans geven.

Mijn eravringen met de bijwerkingen ga ik wel melden bij Lareb. Ik weet niet of mijn psych dat ook doet, ik heb er niet naar gevraagd omdat ik er niet meer aan gedacht heb. Dat kan over 4 weken, dan weet ik ook of ik hernieuwd last heb van deze bijwerkingen.

Inderdaad lees ik op dit forum zowel positieve als negatieve ervaringen met Valdoxan. Ik vind het ook heel fijn om gebruikerservaringen van anderen te lezen. Het helpt je soms om juist door te zetten. Ik wíl helemaal geen pillen om me goed te voelen, ik wil dat uit mezelf! Veel mensen reageren hier altijd op met de vergelijking met diabetes: een diabeet mist insuline in zijn lichaam, jij mist een ander stofje. Alsof dat hetzelfde is! Diabetes is heel erg en lastig en heeft ook een grote wisselwerking op je leven. Maar om het nou sec zo te vergelijken vind ik zelf niet echt terecht. Hoewel een depressie ook iets lichamelijks is, wordt het door de meeste mensen toch niet zo gezien en (en dat is mijn ervaring) word je al gauw als 'de patiënt' neergezet.

Zo. Nu nog even melden dat ik na 2 dagen dubbele dosering nog steeds doodmoe ben. Ik houd vol om 2x per week te sporten, maar ben dan ook echt bekàf! Mijn buik houd ik angstvalling in de gaten, dus als het mis gaat horen jullie dat vanzelf. Ik probeer positief te blijven...

Groetjes,
Mirke

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Mirke!!

----------


## sietske763

heel veel sterkte voor de valdoxan gebruikers, ik ben zo blij dat ik ermee gestopt ben,
ben er ook zo ziek van geweest, 2 pogingen gedaan,
van TC,s en SSRI,s heb ik nooit problemen gehad, dit heb ik geprobeerd voor de slaapstoornissen......nou ik heb gelukkig weer een TC en voel me weer goed.
sterkte!!

----------


## mx1

Ik neem steeds iets te eten wn ik valdoxan inneem en heb geen last van bijwerkingen of dergelijke. De eerste twee pilletjes zorgden ervoor dat ik luidop droomde maar dat is alles wat ik aan negatiefs heb ervaren. De laatste paar dagen heb ik zelfs meer energie. Of dat door die Valdoxan komt weet ik niet maar ik hoop deze energie vast te kunnen houden. Verder neem ik nog 10 mg seroxat in en dit om uiteindelijk helemaal te stoppen.
Groetjes!!!

----------


## Oerol

> heel veel sterkte voor de valdoxan gebruikers, ik ben zo blij dat ik ermee gestopt ben,
> ben er ook zo ziek van geweest, 2 pogingen gedaan,
> van TC,s en SSRI,s heb ik nooit problemen gehad, dit heb ik geprobeerd voor de slaapstoornissen......nou ik heb gelukkig weer een TC en voel me weer goed.
> sterkte!!


Hallo sietske

Ook ik ben gestopt, niet dat ik me beter voel, maar ook niet slechter, dus waarvoor zou ik iets slikken wat toch geen effect heeft. Ik heb het gekregen voor angststoonisssen, nou die werden nog heftiger, ook met andere AD's dus ik reageer daar niet goed op. Jammer, maar ooit kom ik er wel uit.
Groet Oerol

----------


## Mickel

Hallo allemaal,

Geef de moed niet op, maar staar je ook niet blind op één middel.
Ik ben ook blij dat ik met Valdoxan gestopt ben. Ik heb veel meer last gehad in die 15 weken dan van alle SSRI TC bij elkaar. Goed om te horen dat het bij sommige van jullie wel effect heeft.

Gr Mickel

----------


## mwaf

Sietske,

Wat slik jij nu? Als Valdoxan bij mij niet gaat werken kan ik nog effexor proberen, en anders moet ik misschien ook aan een TC gaan geloven. 

Groetjes,

Mirke (die op een dubbele dosis Valdoxan nog geen verbetering voelt).

----------


## piet10

mx1, als valdoxan aanslaat dan krijg je meer energie, dus zo te horen slaat het al aan.

----------


## sariafleur

even een verslagje van mij 
Ik ben nu 4 weken aan de valdoxan Heb veel last van slapeloosheid gehad en rugpijn en sufheid en soms misselijk Maar ............ik heb nu 3 nachten prima geslapen zonder andere medicatie erbij Heb de dubbele dosis weer afgeschaft (heb maar 3 dagen gedaan) en ik neem nu de tablet weer in vlak voor het slapen Ga wel pas naar bed als ik bekaf ben inmiddels en dat is laat voor mijn doen 
Ik probeer wel een passende daginvulling te krijgen en dat lijkt tot nu toe redelijk te gaan Ben wel bezig maar niet constant en zorg ook voor ontspannende momenten maar ga niet slapen ( dat is soms best moeilijk ) Natuurlijk weet ik niet of het zo blijft gaan ..........maar ik wil iedereen hier mee laten weten dat het dus wel tijd nodig heeft om tot verandering te komen 
liefs Saria

----------


## mwaf

Hoi,

Week 7 en nog steeds geen verbetering. Maar ook geen verslechtering voor wat de bijwerkingen betreft. Mijn buik is herstellende en ik heb weer mijn 'gewone' klachten (mijn darmen zijn mijn zwakke plek bij stess e.d.) Alleen nog steeds zóóó moe... en nergens zin in.
Ik ben net naar de kalender gelopen om daadwerkelijk te tellen hoeveel weken ik Valdoxan slik, want het lijkt al veel langer. Oftewel: ik wordt steeds ongeduldiger, haha. Je kunt het niet afdwingen, maar ik vraag me ernstig af of het wel gaat werken. In elk geval nog 2 1/2 week te gaan.... en dan weer overleg.

Groetjes,
Mirke

----------


## piet10

had je niet verhoogd recent? Dat kan de vermoeidheid veroorzaken hoor. Als het goed is draait dat op een bepaald moment om en krijg je energie.

----------


## mwaf

> had je niet verhoogd recent? Dat kan de vermoeidheid veroorzaken hoor. Als het goed is draait dat op een bepaald moment om en krijg je energie.


Hoi Piet10,

Gisteren had ik echt een rotdag en vandaag ziet er al niet beter uit. Op zo'n dagen lukt er gewoon niets, wil mijn computer niet wat ik wil en word ik alleen maar bozer en bozer en vervolgens steeds verdrietiger en depressiever. Dan wil niks meer en wil ik ook niet meer. Ik voel me steeds schuldiger dat ik niet de moeder en partner kan zijn die ik wil zijn. Ik kan dus ook niet wachten tot Valdoxan eindelijk gaat werken. Vandaag dag 10 met 50 mg. Gelukkig heb ik niet meer zo veel last van mijn buik. Alleen jammer dat ik zo moe blijf. Gek dat de ene bijwerking wel afneemt maar de andere wel erger lijkt. Maar misschien is dat alleen gevoelsmatig zo. Het is vandaag prachtig weer en mijn kinderen zijn vrolijk, maar het doet me helemaal niks. Wanneer trekt dat loodzware, donkergrijze gordijn eens op?

Mirke

----------


## sietske763

@mwaf,
ik ben heel lang geleden al met een TC begonnen, totdat ze dachten dat valdoxan miss beter zou zijn ivm slaapstoornissen,
heb veel SRRI,s gehad, veel kortdurende bijwerkingen, maar uiteindelijk voor mijn depressie niet goed genoeg,
heb dus nu gewoon weer prothiaden, voor mij een wonder middel, zonder bijwerkingen!!
ok, een wat minder libido en een droge mond.
maar dat valt toch in het niet, als je je zo goed voelt en goed slaapt!!
soms heb ik het idee dat mensen denken dat een TC zoveel klachten geeft.....meer dan een SSRI maar daar ben ik het echt niet mee eens, ik heb met dit middel veel minder klachten.
maar uiteindelijk is het natuurlijk wel zo dat dat per persoon verschillend is.
ik zou dit middel aan iedereen aanraden....

----------


## mwaf

Hoi Sietske,

Fijn dat Prothiaden zo goed werkt bij jou. Ik ben zelf inderdaad erg huiverig voor de TC's. Maar dat wordt ook wel een beetje ingegeven door de psychiaters die deze middelen pas in laatste instantie voorschrijven. Ik moet eerst afwachten of Valdoxan nog gaat werken en hoop ook nog wat meer ervaringen over de TC's boven water te halen. Een deel van de oorzaak van mijn depressie is de situatie waarin ik leef, die als gevolg van de depressie ook weer verergert (neerwaartse spiraal?!?). Ik ben dus bang dat geen enkel AD of TC gaat doen wat ik verwacht, zo lang ik in deze situatie blijf. Ik weet niet meer hoe het is om me echt goed te voelen.

Groetjes,
Mirke

----------


## sietske763

het is zo zoals je zegt.....er moet ook verandering van gedachten, leefsituatie enz zijn.
ik heb heel lang geleden toen ik op dit middel uitkwam ook stevige psychotherapie gehad,
dat moet naast AD ook gebeuren.
door al die sessies is mijn denken ook veranderd!
en neem ik nu andere beslissingen dan ik vroeger zou doen!
heel veel sterkte...

----------


## piet10

Wat is het aan je situatie dat je zo depressief maakt?
Ik denk ook dat zolang je geen dingen veranderd een medicijn zeker geen oplossing gaat bieden. je ziekte blijft je er dan op wijzen dat er dingen veranderd dienen te worden. Maar moeilijk kan dat zeker zijn.

----------


## kboutje

Hallo allemaal, hier even een update van van mij, Wouter... 
Het is alweer even geleden dat ik hier mijn laatste stukje postte. Nou na diverse bezoeken bij zowel de huisarts, psychiater, arts van de psychiatrische kliniek, en een externe psychiater/Dr./Hoogleraar is de conclusie dat Valdoxan waarschijnlijk voor mij niet gaat werken. Zelf zou ik ik het liever eerst proberen, maar alle artsen tezamen blijven bij hun standpunt dat het waarschijnlijk voor mij geen zin heeft. De zoektocht naar Stablon(Coaxil) is ook al op niets uitgelopen...we gaan vooruit zo! Anyway, ben nu weer terug aan de Cymbalta, met alle gezellige bijwerkingen van dien.(moe, suf, futloos,en vooral 0,0 libido) Heb ook nog een weekje Cymbalta tezamen met Wellbutrin genomen, aangezien dit meer energie zou geven en beter voor m'n libido zou zijn. Nou NIET dus... Werd bijna gek van deze combi...Ben er dus ook maar weer mee gestopt. nu maar afwachtten of de psychiater me bij het volgende consult wel op de Valdoxan wil zetten....Baat het niet dan schaadt het niet lijkt mij...Ik houd jullie op de hoogte! Grts, Wouter.

----------


## piet10

En waar baseren ze dat op? Het lijkt me belangrijk dat te weten want dan kun je voor jezelf gaan opzoeken of dat wel klopt.
Want je kunt eigenlijk nooit van te voren zeggen of een middel aanslaat of niet, dat is allemaal trial and error.Dus ik ben benieuwd waarom ze dat zeggen.

Voordeel van valdoxan boven bestaande mdidelen is de goede slaap, meer energie en minder libido problemen. Tenminste, dat gebeurt normaliter na 2 maanden dus je moet het wel lang volhouden en dan natuurlijk ook nog afwachten of het aanslaat, maar een gewone ssri duurt bij mij ook altijd 6 weken voor het iets positiefs doet.

----------


## sariafleur

hallo Allemaal 

ik begon enthousiat te worden maar ik heb te vroeg gejuicht ....de latste dagen weer moe en veel rupijn en niet in slaap kunnen komen ik ben nu 6 weken eraan dus het zou nu toch wel moeten zijn ingewerkt Ga er nog wel een poos mee door Misschien is het tijdelijke inzinking.
liefs Saria

----------


## sariafleur

> het is zo zoals je zegt.....er moet ook verandering van gedachten, leefsituatie enz zijn.
> ik heb heel lang geleden toen ik op dit middel uitkwam ook stevige psychotherapie gehad,
> dat moet naast AD ook gebeuren.
> door al die sessies is mijn denken ook veranderd!
> en neem ik nu andere beslissingen dan ik vroeger zou doen!
> heel veel sterkte...


ik ben ook van mening dat alleen Ad vaak niet genoeg is Gesprekken kunnen je op de goede weg helpen waarbij doorzetten ermee ,hoe moeilijk het sosm ook is .onontbeerlijk is 
sterkte ermee Saria

----------


## sariafleur

> Hallo allemaal, hier even een update van van mij, Wouter... 
> Het is alweer even geleden dat ik hier mijn laatste stukje postte. Nou na diverse bezoeken bij zowel de huisarts, psychiater, arts van de psychiatrische kliniek, en een externe psychiater/Dr./Hoogleraar is de conclusie dat Valdoxan waarschijnlijk voor mij niet gaat werken. Zelf zou ik ik het liever eerst proberen, maar alle artsen tezamen blijven bij hun standpunt dat het waarschijnlijk voor mij geen zin heeft. De zoektocht naar Stablon(Coaxil) is ook al op niets uitgelopen...we gaan vooruit zo! Anyway, ben nu weer terug aan de Cymbalta, met alle gezellige bijwerkingen van dien.(moe, suf, futloos,en vooral 0,0 libido) Heb ook nog een weekje Cymbalta tezamen met Wellbutrin genomen, aangezien dit meer energie zou geven en beter voor m'n libido zou zijn. Nou NIET dus... Werd bijna gek van deze combi...Ben er dus ook maar weer mee gestopt. nu maar afwachtten of de psychiater me bij het volgende consult wel op de Valdoxan wil zetten....Baat het niet dan schaadt het niet lijkt mij...Ik houd jullie op de hoogte! Grts, Wouter.


hai Wouter 

cymbalta is idd niet zo heel fijn middel maar als je niet probeet met de valdoxan weet je het ook niet Het is jou lijf dus als je dat graag wilt uitproberen zou ik er wel op aandringen 
sterkte ermee Saria

----------


## mx1

Ik gebruik nu 32 dagen valdoxan. Ik heb geen bijwerkingen. Nooit gehad. Sinds een aantal dagen ben ik ook gestopt met mijn 10 mg seroxat. Nu is het afwachten of ik terug last krijg van mijn gegeneraliseerde angst. Zo niet, dan helpt valdoxan voor mij. Groetjes!!!

----------


## piet10

Vergeet niet dat 10 mg seroxat stoppen echt heftig kan zijn hoor, brainzaps, moe, ellendig. Sterkte ermee.

----------


## mx1

Bedankt voor je info, Piet.

----------


## Oerol

> Ik gebruik nu 32 dagen valdoxan. Ik heb geen bijwerkingen. Nooit gehad. Sinds een aantal dagen ben ik ook gestopt met mijn 10 mg seroxat. Nu is het afwachten of ik terug last krijg van mijn gegeneraliseerde angst. Zo niet, dan helpt valdoxan voor mij. Groetjes!!!


Hallo, fijn voor je dat de Valdoxan bij jou wel werkt bij gegeneraliseerde angst.
Ik heb het 5 weken geslikt, maar bij mij had het geen effect. Ik werd steeds angstiger. Ik ben dus ook gestopt, dan maar angstig zonder medicatie. 
Veel succes verder, groetjes Oerol

----------


## mx1

Ik kan niet zeggen wat je moet doen oerol, maar stop je niet te vroeg?? Pas op, het kan zijn dat het bij mij ook niet gaat werken. Ik ben pas volledig van de seroxat af. Zonder medicatie zou ik het niet kunnen uithouden. Fijn dat jij dat wel kunt!!
Vele groetjes!

----------


## Oerol

> Ik kan niet zeggen wat je moet doen oerol, maar stop je niet te vroeg?? Pas op, het kan zijn dat het bij mij ook niet gaat werken. Ik ben pas volledig van de seroxat af. Zonder medicatie zou ik het niet kunnen uithouden. Fijn dat jij dat wel kunt!!
> Vele groetjes!


Ha, ik weet niet of ik te vroeg gestopt ben, maar met of zonder medicatie, ik ging beide keren door een hel, dus waarom dan nog slikken ? Door de mindfull therapie, gaat het me nu al ietsje beter, er zijn dagen bij dat ik het gevoel heb dat ik het aankan, en andere dagen zit ik volledig in de stress, ik hoop dat deze dagen steeds minder worden, en heb dus goede hoop :Smile:  Ooit komt het allemaal weer goed, het duurt alleen wel lang.
Groetjes oerol

----------


## piet10

Je zou 5 htp kunnen proberen, goed om op te slapen, een natuurlijk ad en goed tegen angsten. Overal te koop.
Ik ben er nu net mee aan het experimenteren. je kunt het ebste zo laag mogelijk beginnen, 25 mg. Ik nam deze week 100 mg en daar heb ik 4 nachten goed op geslapen en was veel rustiger. Ik neem het als ik er weer behoefte toe voel. Daarnaast kun je dan l tyrosine nemen, die neem je 's ochtends, de 5 htp 's avonds.
Wat betreft de dosis en effect is het experimenteren.

----------


## mx1

Dag Piet, bedankt voor die info. Via google heb ik 5HTP opgezocht en daar beweert men dat je hetzelfde effect kunt krijgen door te joggen. Wat denk jij? Ikzelf gebruik stress pure. Daar zit taurine en arginine in. 
Vele groetjes,
Mx

----------


## mwaf

> Wat is het aan je situatie dat je zo depressief maakt?
> Ik denk ook dat zolang je geen dingen veranderd een medicijn zeker geen oplossing gaat bieden. je ziekte blijft je er dan op wijzen dat er dingen veranderd dienen te worden. Maar moeilijk kan dat zeker zijn.


Hoi Piet, Sietske en Saria,

Naast medicatie heb ik nog steeds gesprekken, maar daar schiet ik (nog) niet echt mee op. Sinds ik 2 jaar geleden opgenomen was, heb ik deze gesprekken met een psychotherapeute. Zij vindt dat ik meer een eigen leven moet opbouwen, buiten onze boerderij waar ik geen echte privacy heb (schoonouders wonen bij ons in huis en schoonpapa heeft ook nog dierenbegraafplaats met veel klanten en dus altijd vreemde mensen op ons erf). Wil ik echt iets veranderen, dan betekent dat dus scheiden en ergens anders gaan wonen. Dat wil ik voor onze kinderen niet. Nu loopt de stress steeds op, volgt een uitbarsting en dan is de weg vrij om de stress weer op te laten lopen. En er is hier weinig begrip voor; zoals het hier gaat zo ging het altijd al en zo zal het blijven ook. Ik ben de 'vreemde eend' en ook nog import, dus wat zeur ik nou? Ach, ik wil er niet verder op in gaan. Ik heb een aardige schoonfamilie, maar ze begrijpen het gewoon niet en ik kan het ook met geen mogelijkheid uitleggen. Depressie met griep vergelijken... tja, nou vraag ik je! Als puntje bij paaltje komt trek ik gewoon aan het kortste eind. En vergeet niet: ik word hier als 'de patiënt' weggezet. Het gaat dus erg lekker in mijn thuissituatie... Ik merk ook nog geen ondersteuning van Valdoxan. Op het moment vind ik het heel moeilijk om vol te blijven houden en zie ik overal tegenop. 

Groetjes,
Mirke

----------


## piet10

Mirke, dat is zeker een vervelende situatie. Hoe lief je schoonouders misschien ook zijn, ik denk dat weinig mensen eraan moeten denken om direct bij hun in de omgeving te moeten wonen en vooral dan zo dichtbij.
Maar is scheiden de enige oplossing? Je zou ook met je man kunnen verhuizen.

MX1, joggen is vast ook heel goed. Alleen moeilijker vol te houden. Maar waarom probeer je het niet gewoon, je bent hooguit 10 euro lichter als het niet bevalt, haha. 5 htp stopt alleen op een bepaald moment met werken vandaar dat je ook l tyrosine erbij moet nemen.

Over taurine lees je ook wel goede dingen. Je kunt dat wel combineren met 5 htp.

----------


## mx1

Dank U piet!

----------


## mwaf

Hoi Piet10,

Verhuizen is voor mijn man geen optie, want dan is er 's avonds en 's nachts geen (goed) toezicht op de dieren. Wanneer er 's nachts een koe afkalft moet je daar bij voorkeur toch bij zijn. Mijn schoonouders zijn te oud om alles in de gaten te houden en ze willen ook niet meer die verantwoordelijkheid dragen. Het is gewoon niet praktisch. Ik hoor wel van lotgenoten dat het gemakkelijker wordt wanneer schoonpa en -ma er ooit een keer niet meer zijn. Maar ja, dat wens je nou ook weer niet direct. Onze kinderen genieten bij opa en oma. En dat is dan ook dé reden om toch vol te houden. Daarom hoop ik dat de medicatie mij een steuntje in de rug kan geven. Als ik me beter voel kan ik veel laconieker reageren en kost alles minder energie. maar ideaal wordt de situatie er inderdaad ook niet van...

Mirke

----------


## mwaf

Oja, joggen of sporten in het algemeen maakt endorfines vrij in je lichaam en daar ga je je beter door voelen. Alleen... hoeveel moet je dan sporten? Bij mij is het effect al weer weg zo gauw ik de sportschool verlaat, haha  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mirke

----------


## sariafleur

ik lees je verhaal mirke en ik dacht ook verhuizen dan maar maar dat is dus geen optie begrijp ik uit je antwoord is er geen financiele mogelijkheid om eenklein huisje te bouwen op het erf waar jullie als gezin kunnen gaan wonen of anders je schoonouders Dan leef je niet zo direct op elkaars lip 
zoals het nu gaat lijkt het me ontzettend zwaar 
Liefs Saria

----------


## sariafleur

> Je zou 5 htp kunnen proberen, goed om op te slapen, een natuurlijk ad en goed tegen angsten. Overal te koop.
> Ik ben er nu net mee aan het experimenteren. je kunt het ebste zo laag mogelijk beginnen, 25 mg. Ik nam deze week 100 mg en daar heb ik 4 nachten goed op geslapen en was veel rustiger. Ik neem het als ik er weer behoefte toe voel. Daarnaast kun je dan l tyrosine nemen, die neem je 's ochtends, de 5 htp 's avonds.
> Wat betreft de dosis en effect is het experimenteren.


ik weet niet wat je bedoelt met bovenstaande Kun je dat zo kopen? 
mijn slaap patroon is weer belabberd en mijn stemming ook Huil zowat de hele dag en vind het leven maar een opgave 
liefs Saria

----------


## piet10

Ja dat is gewoon te koop.
Maar als je nog in de opbouwfase van valdoxan zit dan moet je dat eerst ruim de tijd geven hoor en pas als je stopt dan kun je 5 htp en tyrosine proberen. Hoe lang gebruik je nu?

----------


## Agnes574

Waar kan men die 5-HTP en tyrosine zoal kopen Piet??
Xx Ag

----------


## piet10

5 htp bij de tuinen, hoewel ik niet weet of dat wel een goed merk is.
Maar soms heb je van die vitamine stores of natuurvoedingswinkels die het voor je kunnen bestellen.
Ik heb 5 htp van lambert en l tyrosine van AOV.

Maar lees je eens in op internet in de materie en ervaringen van anderen.
Ikelf ga nu 1 keer per week 100 mg 5htp nemen, 's avonds, en dan 's ochtends 150 mg l tyrosine. Niet vaker want op een bepaald moment went je lichaam eraan en werkt het minder. Dan moet je een flinke tijd stoppen voor het weer aan slaat. Wanneer je lichaam aan dagelijks gebruik went , dat verschilt per persoon, ik lees over mensen die 2 jaar dagelijks hebben kunnen gebruiken maar ook sommigen maar een paar maanden.

----------


## Arjanbestaatal

Hoi hoi....

Ik ben nieuw en wilde even mijn ervaring melden met valdoxan.......ben nu sinds 3 dagen begonnen en ben niet negatief....ik gebruik het nu ipv van Mirtazapine die ik 10 jaar slikte...gestopt omdat ik steeds dikker werd.....ben er in 1 keer mee gestopt en de volgende dag valdoxan 25 mg.....moet zeggen dat het me bevalt....ik wordt moe...kan ook slapen maar blijf een beetje wakker ik slaap minder diep dan met mirtazapine....mn libido is beter..........tis net of je een lichte XTC hebt gehad....die niet wil doorzetten...je benen zijn wat gespannen....overdag heb ik meer energie...ben helderder en voel me fit......ik ben opgewekt....en heb niet meer het gevoel dat ik een helm op heb......of in een soort tunnel leef, waar je gevoelens afgeschermd worden door de wand...voorheen mirtazapine......het valt me alles mee......ik slik daar bij ook 60 mg Cymbalta...en de combi gaat ook goed.......

Ik heb veel medicatie geslikt in mn leven voor mijn depressie......moet zeggen dat ik wat bang was met het stoppen van mirtazapine....vooral omdat ik bang was voor angs-en paniekaanvallen....maar ik ben stabiel en heb zelfvertrouwen......



Wilde dit jullie even melden.......voor de nieuwe starters met Valdoxan....

----------


## mx1

Das nu eens fijn nieuws! Goe bezig! 

Groetjes!!!

Ik voel me redelijk goed met valdoxan, denk ik en hoop ik want ik weet niet hoe lang die seroxat nog in mijn lijf blijft hangen. Ben wel veel draaierig geweest. Is dat omdat ik gestopt ben met seroxat of begonnen met valdoxan? Wie zal het zeggen.

----------


## sariafleur

> Hoi hoi....
> 
> Ik ben nieuw en wilde even mijn ervaring melden met valdoxan.......ben nu sinds 3 dagen begonnen en ben niet negatief....ik gebruik het nu ipv van Mirtazapine die ik 10 jaar slikte...gestopt omdat ik steeds dikker werd.....ben er in 1 keer mee gestopt en de volgende dag valdoxan 25 mg.....moet zeggen dat het me bevalt....ik wordt moe...kan ook slapen maar blijf een beetje wakker ik slaap minder diep dan met mirtazapine....mn libido is beter..........tis net of je een lichte XTC hebt gehad....die niet wil doorzetten...je benen zijn wat gespannen....overdag heb ik meer energie...ben helderder en voel me fit......ik ben opgewekt....en heb niet meer het gevoel dat ik een helm op heb......of in een soort tunnel leef, waar je gevoelens afgeschermd worden door de wand...voorheen mirtazapine......het valt me alles mee......ik slik daar bij ook 60 mg Cymbalta...en de combi gaat ook goed.......
> 
> Ik heb veel medicatie geslikt in mn leven voor mijn depressie......moet zeggen dat ik wat bang was met het stoppen van mirtazapine....vooral omdat ik bang was voor angs-en paniekaanvallen....maar ik ben stabiel en heb zelfvertrouwen......
> 
> 
> 
> Wilde dit jullie even melden.......voor de nieuwe starters met Valdoxan....


Hallo Arjenbestaatal 

wat fijn dat het middel zo positief voor je uitpakt en dat je dit met ons deelt Ik hoop echt dat het nog beter zal gaan werken en dat je voorgoed van de mirtazepine af kan blijven 
vr groet Saria

----------


## sariafleur

> Ja dat is gewoon te koop.
> Maar als je nog in de opbouwfase van valdoxan zit dan moet je dat eerst ruim de tijd geven hoor en pas als je stopt dan kun je 5 htp en tyrosine proberen. Hoe lang gebruik je nu?


Hallo Piet 
ik ben nu 7 bijna 8 weken aan de valdoxan En ik krijg er geen hoogte van Soms slaap ik goed soms helemaal niet Soms ben ik redelijk positief en er zijn dagen die al huilend doorkom Ik ga er eerst nog maar mee door De andere bijwerkingen zijn redelijk draagbaar al heb ik veel last van mijn rug maar alla....er moet wat zijn ;-) he? 
lieve groet Saria

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Saria!!

----------


## supershiva

hoi hoi lezers 
hier nog een aanstaande valdoxan gebruikster,ik heb net mn pillen opgehaald bij de apotheek,echter ik moest 6,20euro bij betalen...
wie heeft er nog meer moeten bijbetalen?en wordt het middel ooit vergoedt?

----------


## sariafleur

Hallo 
deze bijbetaling keun je tergugvragen 
http://www.hevoconsult.nl/doc/Valdox...sformulier.pdf

veel succes bij het beginnen met de medicatie Ik hoop oprecht dat het middel god aanslaat 
groet Saria

----------


## supershiva

hey sariafleur 
thanx 4 the link,
Tja ik hoop ook dat het gaat werken wat ik hier lees wisselt het nogal maarja we wachten af ik hou jullie wel op de hoogte

----------


## mwaf

Hoi allemaal,

Of het aan de Valdoxan ligt of niet weet ik niet, maar ik heb opeens veel trek en veel behoefte aan zoetigheid. Heb ik net gegeten, krijg ik een gevoel in mijn maag alsof ik erge honger heb! Da's balen, want nu ben ik weer bang om dik(ker) te worden. Ik voel me nog steeds moe en lusteloos, heb echt nergens zin in en de dingen die echt moeten - zoals kinderen naar school brengen en koken - zijn een opgave. Mijn darmen blijven ook onrustig en ik ben het gewoon zat. Dus wat mij betreft heeft Valdoxan zijn kans gehad en start ik morgen met iets anders. Eigenlijk ben ik alles zat, maar ja, we moeten doorgaan. Altijd maar doorgaan. Getver, wat een rotleven. Sorry hoor, dat moest er even uit.  :Frown: 

Groet,
Mirke 
__________________
If you're going through hell, you better go fast

----------


## supershiva

ow mwaf,wat rot voor je dat je het allemaal zat bent of het door valdoxan komt weet ik niet hoor,maar ik wil je ff een hart onder de riem steken
klinkt niet toppie hoe je je nu voelt 
Sterkte

----------


## piet10

Klote meid.
Hoe lang heb je het nu gebruikt?

Wat zijn je volgende opties? Want als je zo bang bent voor aankomen en honger dan zijn ssri's echt killing, daar krijg je megahonger van en kom je al snel aan. Op cipramil zat ik in 1 jaar met 8 kilo erbij en het eind was nog niet in zicht en de rest van de ssri's is nog erger. Valdoxan was de eerste bij wie ik dat niet/minder had.

----------


## sariafleur

> Hoi allemaal,
> 
> Of het aan de Valdoxan ligt of niet weet ik niet, maar ik heb opeens veel trek en veel behoefte aan zoetigheid. Heb ik net gegeten, krijg ik een gevoel in mijn maag alsof ik erge honger heb! Da's balen, want nu ben ik weer bang om dik(ker) te worden. Ik voel me nog steeds moe en lusteloos, heb echt nergens zin in en de dingen die echt moeten - zoals kinderen naar school brengen en koken - zijn een opgave. Mijn darmen blijven ook onrustig en ik ben het gewoon zat. Dus wat mij betreft heeft Valdoxan zijn kans gehad en start ik morgen met iets anders. Eigenlijk ben ik alles zat, maar ja, we moeten doorgaan. Altijd maar doorgaan. Getver, wat een rotleven. Sorry hoor, dat moest er even uit. 
> 
> Groet,
> Mirke 
> __________________
> If you're going through hell, you better go fast


hoi Mirke 
je hoeft je niet te exuseren hoor wat mij betreft voor hoe je je voelt 
dat is wel echt balen nu Ik weet wel zo ongeveer wat je bedoelt denk ik aankomen is een ramp in je beleving en die rotpillen zorgen ervoor dat dat gebeurt en helpen ook nog een niet waarvoor ze bedoeld zijn waardoor leven een opgave blijft............ .Je hebt de valdoxan een eerlijke kans gegeven Ik hoop dat er iets anders voor je wordt gevonden Heb je al eens fevarin geprobeerd ? Hou je ons op de hoogte ?
liefs van Saria

----------


## supershiva

hoi mensen ik heb vandaag contact met mn psych gehad en ik mag er vandaag mee starten,haha ik ben beniewd en hou jullie op de hoogte

----------


## mwaf

Hoi,

Bedankt voor jullie lieve reacties! Het gaat vandaag al een stukje beter, ook omdat ik nu weet waar ik de komende weken aan toe ben. Ik ga Valdoxan (na 10 weken) afbouwen door gedurende een week te halveren en daarna starten met Efexor, een nsri. Gelijktijdig af- en opbouwen mocht niet, omdat er met Valdoxan te weinig ervaring is. Ik durfde de TC's toch nog niet aan, vanwege de gevreesde bijwerkingen. Ik zie er best tegenop om nog een paar weken 'zonder' te zitten, want voordat Efexor werkt ben ik toch wel een paar weken verder. Ik zit nu al uit te vogelen hoe ik 4x per week naar de sportschool kan. Gelukkig vind ik sporten geen straf (al was de glans er de laatste paar weken ook vanaf).

Hopelijk werkt Valdoxan voor jou wel, Supershiva! Succes.

Groetjes,
Mirke

----------


## sietske763

hallo mirke,
ik had met verschillende TC,s minder bijwerkingen dan bij oa effexor en meerdere ssri.s
succes met stoppen en weer opbouwen.
(ik heb trouwens met stoppen van valdoxan totaal niets gemerkt.)

----------


## mwaf

Hoi Sietske,

Doorgaans heb ik bij de ssri's alleen hinderlijke bijwerkingen in de eerste week, of hooguit 2 weken (duizeligheid, misselijkheid). En meestal vallen die ook nog wel mee, alleen goed oppassen met autorijden. Gewichtstoename even daargelaten natuurlijk. Wat wel erg vervelend is, is dat alle emoties zo afvlakken. Dus ook blijheid en vrolijkheid. Maarja, die mis ik nu vrijwel helemaal.
Ik verwacht eerlijk gezegd ook geen problemen met afbouwen van Valdoxan. Omdat het toch niet werkt ga ik me ook niet slechter voelen neem ik aan. 1 week afbouwen is haast geen afbouwen te noemen en volgens mijn psych ook wel snel. Maar moet kunnen.
Ik lees op anders sites wel enge verhalen over Efexor, vooral over het afbouwen, maar daar was mijn psych het niet mee eens. En daarbij: als het goed werkt zal ik het blijvend moeten slikken (levenslang dus, als het blijft werken). Ik weet het dus niet zo goed. Ik wacht maar af.

Groet,
Mirke

----------


## sietske763

hoi mirke,
mijn zusje gebruikt al jaren efexor, de eerste weken had ze slaapstoornissen maar dat hoor je wel vaker.
ik hoop dat het goed aanslaat bij je!
ik ben de zelfde dag dat ik valdoxan liet staan direct begonnen met een TC, maar zo werkt mijn psych, stoppen en direct starten, miss heb ik daarom nooit klachten met stoppen gehad(??)
groeten en sterkte

----------


## supershiva

ik mocht van mijn psych ook gewoon gister beginnen met valdoxan terwijl ik eergister nog op een aurorix per dag zat die ik aan het afbouwen was...daar was ik wel erg blij mee,maarja efexor is weer een ander middel he.
Gisteravond valdoxan ingenomen,en het slapen ging hetzelfde als normaal ik sliep niet sneller in of slechter of beter...toch werd ik redelijk uitgerust wakker net en dat terwijl ik snotverkouden ben en ongesteld moet worden.
Verders geen bijwerkingen.
Geen maagklachten niks en laten we hopen dat we dat nog even zo kunnen houden!

----------


## supershiva

ow ik zal het even netjes neezetten zoals gaddep het deed:

dag:1 
dosis:25mg 
Bijwerking:na inname slaperigheid en gapen

----------


## supershiva

@mwaf die enge verhalen op het internet over efexor moet je wat dat betrefd maar met een korreletje zout nemen misschien werkt het bij jou wel,en ik hoop ook dat je het voorlop[ig kan blijven gebruiken en dat je weinig last van bijwerkingen krijgt !

----------


## piet10

Met valdoxan kun je zo stoppen, er zijn weinig mensen met afbouwverschijnselen en die zijn dan vaak heel mild, meestal totaal geen afbouwverschijnselen, i.t.t. ssri's.
Ik mocht zelfs valdoxan samen nemen met cipramil, omdat het totaal anders werkt maar vond dat toch geen goed idee.

----------


## supershiva

nou ik denk dat de slapeloosheid is toegeslagen vanaf vandaag ik heb echt heel slecht geslapen ik denk dat het komt door valdoxan
dag:2
bijwerking: slapeloosheid,inslaapproblemen

----------


## sariafleur

> nou ik denk dat de slapeloosheid is toegeslagen vanaf vandaag ik heb echt heel slecht geslapen ik denk dat het komt door valdoxan
> dag:2
> bijwerking: slapeloosheid,inslaapproblemen


hoi 
inslaapproblemen komen vaak voor bij het starten van de 
gewoon doorzetten........... is het eerste advies 
groet Saria

----------


## foxa

Hallo mensen!

Ik heb jaren lang Mirtazapine 30/15 mg gebruikt voor me slapeloosheid en depressie,
En vandaag ga ik beginnen aan Valdoxan 25 mg , het blijkt dat je in de ochtend veel helderde bent door dit medicijn en dat het ook goed helpt tegen depressie!

Ben benieuwd!

----------


## piet10

Klopt, in het begin krijg je zeker 2 weken, misschien langer, enorme slapeloosheid. je kunt het de eerste 2 weken daarom ook beter 's ochtends nemen. Als je dan merkt dat je na inname moe wordt, dan kun je het verschuiven na de avond.

----------


## supershiva

nou ja vannacht weer heel goed geslapen en wakker met een uitgerust gevoel idd lekker zeg!
is egt heerlijk als je sochtends energieker bent!
egt een aanrader (als het effect blijft)

dag 3 bijwerkingen: werking:uitgerust wakker worden

----------


## Arjanbestaatal

Ik gebruik valdoxan nu bijna 2 weken ipv mirtazapine die ik 10 jaar geslikt heb..............Het bevalt me heel goed...idd het slapen is soms wat lastig....maar tis niet zo dat ik niet slaap.....ik moet er ook vaker uit om te plassen....wat ik nooit eerder had....(mirtazapine houdt vocht vast)......

Ik ben overdag opgewekter en heb veel meer energie...en ik verveel me....en dat is iets nieuws en een hele verbetering omdat ik meer leuke dingen doe nu dan voorheen......

Voor mij een hele verbetering...ook mn libido is beter....waar mn vriendin ook erg blij mee is..... :Smile: 

Ik gebruik nog wel steeds 60 mg cymbalta....

Al met al heel positief dus...maandag bloedprikken voor controle enzymen lever.....hoop dat dat goed is en dan ga ik er mooi mee verder.....

----------


## mx1

Dag allemaal.
17 juli gestart met valdoxan + 15 aug. (na afbouw) seroxat volledig gestopt.
Vandaag, 04 september.
Nog steeds enorme last met het stoppen van seroxat ;
duizeligheid, snel geïrriteerd, huilerig, gevoelig, ...
Precies ne zware drug die seroxat!?.
Met de valdoxan voel ik me redelijk goed. Het werkt mogelijk tegen mijn angsten?
Wachten ... op zekerheid.
Joggen, helpt mij om mijn energie op te bouwen.
En om mijn spastisch colon onder controle te houden heb ik een fantastisch middel
gevonden, tormentavena van Dr. Vogel.
Ik gebruik daar dagelijks één pilletje van. Of dat goed is op lange termijn, dat moet
ik nog ondervinden.
Groetjes allemaal,
dit is mijn ervaring tot nu toe.
Slukes!!

----------


## mwaf

Hoi,
Het afbouwen van Valdoxan levert inderdaad helemaal geen problemen op. Ik heb 3 dagen gehalveerd en daarna vergat ik de 25 mg 's avonds in te nemen en ben ik maar meteen gestopt. Blijkbaar werkt het middel inderdaad op een meer natuurlijke wijze. Ik slaap trouwens nog even goed. Meestal kreeg ik met Valdoxan 's avonds rond half 11 een slaapaanval met gapen en daadwerkelijk wegsukkelen. Maar dat heb ik nu nog steeds (3 dagen zonder Valdoxan). Morgen ga ik mijn nieuwe medicatie halen en dan verstand op nul en gewoon zien wat er gebeurt. Ik zou zo graag weer eens wat actiever worden. Nu heb ik nergens zin in of fut voor en zit ik veel te veel binnen. De weekenden zijn het ergste, want dan is de gewone (school)routine weg. 

Voor de starters met Valdoxan: de meeste bijwerkingen gaan na de opstartperiode weer over, dus hou vol en geef niet te snel op!

Groetjes,
Mirke

----------


## supershiva

@arjanbetsaatal,vet beter dat je je goed voelt en ook beter dat je libido nog intact blijft nu hopen dat je leverwaardes ook goed zijn

@mx1 sterkte met het afbouwen van de seroxat is wel een heftig middel he

ik heb nog steeds geen bijwerkingen van valdoxan,behalve dat de slaap beter lijkt te gaan nu nog wachten op de werking maar dat kan nog wel ff duren

----------


## mx1

Bedankt, supershiva.
In een wereld die ik soms als hard en onrechtvaardig ervaar,
is het fijn en enorm lief dat ik van jou een woordje mocht ontvangen.
Hartelijk dank!!!!

----------


## supershiva

zou het eigenlijk zo kunnen zijn dat je juist nerveuzer en meer depri wordt van valdoxan?
ik voel me af en toe zo opgefokt en een beetje angstig...heel vervelend
hebben meer mensen dit gehad?
en ging dit nog over?

----------


## jameskumar

> zou het eigenlijk zo kunnen zijn dat je juist nerveuzer en meer depri wordt van valdoxan?
> ik voel me af en toe zo opgefokt en een beetje angstig...heel vervelend
> hebben meer mensen dit gehad?
> en ging dit nog over?


Hi Supershiva, ik heb zelf ook valdoxan gebruikt, maar werd vreselijk ziek ervan. Slecht of helemaal niet slapen, heel erg emotioneel, enz. Ben nu weer drie maanden op mijn oude medicijnen (paroxetine), maar heb nog steeds niet het niveau dat ik eerder had met paroxetine. Ik zou zeggen bespreek dit met je psy., want dit is volgens mij niet goed. Succes!

----------


## mx1

Ik wil me niet in gedachten mengen maar je kan volgens mij pas echt iets vertellen over valdoxan als alle andere medicijnen uit je lichaam zijn. En dat duurd wel enkele weken. Volgens mij kan je valdoxan ook niet vergelijken met een ander antidepressiva. Of valdoxan voor mij werkt, dat weet ik wel nog niet maar voor mijn angsten lijkt het wel wat effect te hebben. Afwachten. Groetjes.

----------


## mwaf

Hoi,

Even een update:

Precies een week geleden nam ik mijn laatste Valdoxan en ik begin nu te merken dat ik weer energie krijg. Mijn vermoeidheid kwam dus echt door de Valdoxan. Ook mijn buikklachten nemen af. Jammer dat het middel voor mij niet deed wat het moest doen. 

Ik slik nu sinds 4 dagen Efexor en heb vrijwel continu een rammelende maag, maar het lukt me wonderwel om daar niet aan toe te geven. Kost wel moeite hoor. Verder merk ik dat ik af en toe wat duizelig ben, vooral met opstaan. Hopelijk zijn dat alleen startproblemen en is het niet blijvend. Op het moment gaat het wat beter, vooral omdat ik niet meer zo moe ben. 

@jameskumar: ik heb hetzelfde probleem gehad toen ik na mijn zwangerschap een tweede keer met hetzelfde middel (fluoxetine) startte. Het werkte toen ook niet goed. Later hetzelfde met citalopram en paroxetine. Het blijkt geen onbekend verschijnsel te zijn, maar het is wel erg vervelend, want je rekent er toch op dat je hetzelfde effect krijgt. Ik ben op deze manier bij valdoxan uitgekomen, maar helaas zonder gewenst resultaat. Nu ben ik begonnen met efexor. Dit middel heb ik nooit eerder geslikt en ik ben benieuwd of het voor mij werkt.
Succes met de paroxetine!

Mirke

----------


## supershiva

> Hi Supershiva, ik heb zelf ook valdoxan gebruikt, maar werd vreselijk ziek ervan. Slecht of helemaal niet slapen, heel erg emotioneel, enz. Ben nu weer drie maanden op mijn oude medicijnen (paroxetine), maar heb nog steeds niet het niveau dat ik eerder had met paroxetine. Ik zou zeggen bespreek dit met je psy., want dit is volgens mij niet goed. Succes!


ow ok en weet je misschien ook hoelang dat duurde?
want ik herken het wel wat je beschrijft alleen soms slaap ik weer redelijk goed...
ik ben gister bij mn psych geweest en over een week mag ik de dosis verhogen...dus dan wacht ik dat wel af maarja ik ga op vakantie dus neem ik voor de zekerheid wel wat seresta mee :Frown: 

Ik hoop dat je trouwens snel weer op je oude paroxetine nivo zit,na 3maanden mag het wel een x weer op het oude nivo zitten tog :Embarrassment: 
sterkte met je seroxat!

----------


## supershiva

mx1 ik hoop dat het snel aanslaat,en ik ben blij dat je angsten een beetje minder zijn merk je ook al een antidepressief effect?
het kan wel 8weken duren he voordat het antidepressieve effect intreedt...nou ja ik ga zowiezo die 8weken uitzitten want ik merk nu nog nix van het antidepressiva effect maarja ff geduld met deze middelen altijd

----------


## mx1

Hoi, Supershiva. Ik ben nu bijna twee maanden bezig met Valdoxan, zonder bijwerkingen te moeten hebben. Of het werkt als antidepressief middel weet ik niet zo. Ik heb vooral last van angsten. En tot nu toe heb ik daar geen erge problemen meer mee. Ik voel natuurlijk wel dat het niet zo sterk werkt als seroxat. Seroxat is een 'bom' van een medicatie, volgens mij. Toen ik van deze laatste probeerde af te kicken heb ik wel vele nare ervaringen gehad. Ik kan echter nog niet zeggen of valdoxan 'werkt'?? Na twee maanden durf ik er nog niets goeds of slechts over zeggen. Om het echt te weten zou ik misschien moeten stoppen met valdoxan en zien of ik angstiger wordt, maar dat durf ik niet. Nu toch niet. Ik hoop dat het werkt want ik wil echt niet meer aan die seroxat. Een goed middel wel hoor die seroxat, zeker voor mijn angsten, maar ne mens wordt daar zo vet van! Ik heb een paar dagen terug nog een bloedtest laten doen. Door het stoppen met seroxat was mijn cholesterol gehalte weer op peil en mijn levertesten waren ook veel beter!! En mijn sexleven, ... , dat is stukken beter zonder die zware 'drugs'. Ach ja, het niet gemakkelijk om de juiste medicatie te vinden. Het is altijd wat choppen hé. En het juiste middel laat misschien nog lang op zich wachten. Maar een mens moet intussen voort natuurlijk. Men moet wel wat meedraaien om niet achterop te geraken of nog meer in de (financiele) put te belanden. Maar we gaan positief zijn hé. Het is weekeind en morgen wordt het 24 graden. Genieten dus maar.
Groetjes!!!!

----------


## kboutje

Hallo allemaal!
Hier weer eens een berichtje van mij, Wouter dus!
Allereerst bedankt Sariafleur, en je heb idd gelijk, het is idd MIJN lichaam. Dat zal ik ze (de dokter en de psychiater) ook flink inpeperen de volgende keer.
Arjanbestaatal: hoe ervaar jij tot nog toe de combinatie Cymbalta(60) en Valdoxan??? Ik ben weer teruggezet op Cymbalta, en an sich gaat het wel redelijk, maar heb wel weer alle Cymbalta-typische bijwerkingen. Vooral het libidoprobleem vind ik irritant, en de voorgeschreven Ciales tabletten werken wel, maar ik vind het gewoon vervelend dat ik om sex te kunnen hebben een pilletje moet nemen... Werkt bij mij ERG deprimerend...en het knaagt ook... Te meer daar ik een goede, langdurige relatie op de klippen heb zien lopen oa door mijn libidoproblemen.(en alhoewel m'n ex de grootste veroorzaakster was en is van mijn depressies, had zij hier toch wel recht tot klagen) Ben dus benieuwder dan ooit naar Valdoxan!!! Maar goed, het eerstvolgende consult zullen we het maar weer eens in de groep gooien.
Overigens: Piet, weet jij hoe je hier in Nederland aan Stablon(Coaxil) kan komen??? M'n dokter en psychiater zeggen dat het hier in Nederland helemaal niet voorgeschreven wordt, maar waarom zijn er op internet dan zo veel aanbieders??? En hoe komt het dat een middel dat over de hele wereld voorgeschreven wordt, uitgerekend in Nederland weer niet te krijgen is???
Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties,
en ik houd jullie op de hoogte,
Grts, Wouter!

----------


## mx1

Hopla! Daarnet een angstaanval gehad. Zonder reden kwam ze opzetten! Enne mijne valdoxan waar ik toch wat goede verwachtingen van had of hoopte. Mmmmmmmm, die heeft me precies in de steek gelaten. Dinsdag heb ik gelukkig een afspraak met een neurochirurg te Leuven. Eens zien wat die zegt. Tot schrijfs!

----------


## sariafleur

Wat vervelend voor je een angstaaanval te krijgen en dat de valdoxan niet heeft geholpen die beter te doorstaan 2 maanden is best al lang dus dan zou je verwachten dat het medicijn ook doet wat het zou moeten doen .............helaas niet dus 
ik hoop dat je een goed gesprek hebt met de neurochirurg dinsdag 

groetjes Saria

----------


## sariafleur

hallo allemaal 

even een update 
ik ben nu vanaf 7 juli an de valdoxan 25 mg en ik wet nog steeds niet of het werkt of hoe ik me zou voelen zonder de medicijnen Soms denk ik dat ze wel werken Dan ben ik aardig actief en slaap redelijk goed maar ik heb ook dagen dat ik echt depri ben en niet slaap zonder extra slaapmedicatie en moe .Ik moet vrijdag weer voor gesprek naar de psych en dan maar eens horen wat die ervan zegt 
Wat ik steeds lees is dat het middel bij de neen wel aanslaat en bij de ander niet of slecht Natuurlijk zijn we ook allemaal verschillnde mensen met ieder zijn /haar eigen klachten Het zal wel zoeken blijven en een wonderpilletje dat bij iedereen werkt is nog niet uitgevonden 
liefs van Saria

----------


## Arjanbestaatal

@kboutje

Tgaat nog steeds heel goed...eigenlijk al nadat ik 2 dagen gestart was met Valdoxan...ik was erg bang dat ik weer angst en paniekaanvallen zou krijgen door het stoppen met de mirtazapine...maar heb geen last......

Ik herken je libidoprobleem.....en ik slikte destijds prozac ipv van cymbalta....en was erg lui...ook in bed dus....heb toen ook viagra gekregen...maar dat hielp niet veel...en de pillen waren erg duur....toen heeft mijn psych cymbalta voorgeschreven...omdat dat minder doet met je libido..zei hij.....heb niet veel verschil gemerkt.....maar wel nu ik gestopt ben met mirtazapine.....ik voel me veel energieker....en hoef geen zin meer te maken voor sex.....

De valdoxan gaat ook heel goed...ik slaap veel eerder en ben vroeger wakker....en heb veel meer energie....ben minder suf....en mn vriendin merkt ook veel verschil...ik ben minder prikkelbaar en maak weer meer grapjes.....ook gaat het veel beter met sociale contacten.....ik maak nu meer contact met de mensen....ik droom wel meer....

Moet er ook bij vermelden dat ik vorige week elke dag lichttherapie heb gehad....maar ook voor de lichttherapie voelde ik me al veel beter..maar het geeft me wel een boost.....

Al met al voor mij een hele fijne omslag...200% verbetering met 3 weken geleden.......

----------


## piet10

kboutje, stablon is niet te krijgen in nederland, en in meerdere landen trouwens niet. Maar via internet kun je altijd iets bestellen maar je hebt kans dat je een middel krijgt dat nep is. Eigenlijk belachelijk dat dat middel hier niet te krijgen is, maar ze moeten het goedkeuren en dat is hier nooit gebeurt.

mx1, wat klote van de paniekaanval. Ik denk wel dat valdoxan iets minder sterk werkt dan seroxat, maar de voordelen wegen daar wel tegenop vond ik. En je zou kunnen verhogen naar 50 mg. Seroxat is echt vreselijk om mee te stoppen, bij mij was het vaal dat na 2 maanden de angsten weer terugwaren. Dus dat kan nu even aan de hand zijn. Wie weet dat valdoxan het op den duur wel op kan vangen, maar je lijf is nu door de seroxatstop flink van slag.
Ik denk trouwens dat je darmen beter werken omdat je gestopt bent met seroxat, seroxat geeft veel darmproblemen.
Ik hoop dat valdoxan je gaat geven wat je zo graag wilt, angstvrij en je goed voelen zonder nare bijwerkingen.

Supershiva, valdoxan kan als bijwerking hebben dat je humeurig wordt en zeer prikkelbaar en nerveus, maar dat moet na 2 maand weer over zijn. Bij mij duurde het denk ik 2 weken, maar het begon niet direct toen ik begon met valdoxan, maar na een paar weken en toen na 2 weken was het weer stabiel, als ik het mij goed herinner. Sommige mensen worden zelfs wat agressief, dat komt omdat je dopamine wordt verhoogd. Maar gaat over.

----------


## mx1

Hoikes,
ik gebruik nu toch al geruime tijd valdoxan om wat resultaat te moeten krijgen!
De laatste tijd ben ik echter heel gevoelig. Ik verdraag niets. Zelfs mijn eigen hondjes niet. Ik ben zeer prikkelbaar. 
De vraag is of ik nu valdoxan moet laten of verhogen in dosis???
Mijn bezoek aan de hersenchirurg was ook noppes.
Ik ben er met dezelfde vraag als 8 jaar geleden naartoe gegaan, namelijk ; 
Hoe geraak ik van mijn angsten af.
Blijkt dat er op dit vlak nog niets veranderd is.
Het is nog steeds prof. Loes Martens die in Vlaanderen bepaald wie er in aanmerking komt voor zo'n hersenchirurgie. (Een alles behalve aangename dame nr patienten toe!)
De risico's van zo'n operatie zijn nog steeds heel groot en er blijkt ook geen evolutie in te zitten. Het gaat nog steeds over twee schedelboringen volgens Dr. Nuttin van het U.Z.Leuven. (En in Tilburg doet men zulke operaties niet met de gammaknife.) Verder wordt deze ingreep vooral gebruikt bij mensen die een Ob.Comp.Stoornis hebben.
Ok, we staan dus weer geen stap verder.
Ik zou willen stoppen met Valdoxan maar durf niet en die andere rotzooi wil ik eigenlijk ook niet meer. Ze verdoven alleen maar.
Iemand nog een idee voor mij??
Groetjes,
mx
PS. Goed dat wij bekwame artsen hebben,
maar sommigen plaatsen zich wel erg hoog,
menen zelfs 'God' te zijn.

----------


## mwaf

Hoi hoi,

Mijn vorige bericht is al een poosje geleden! Dat is in mijn geval een goed teken, want ik ben veel actiever geworden nu ik effexor slik (en breng dus minder tijd door achter de pc). De GROTE VERMOEIDHEID kwam bij mij duidelijk door valdoxan. Ik voel me nu weer normaal en het gaat best goed op 150 mg. Ook niet overdreven vrolijk of zo. Een prettig steuntje in de rug. Ik merk dat ik veel rustiger en minder prikkelbaar ben, heerlijk. Het helpt me ook om weer wat te gaan ondernemen en niet overal zo tegenop te zien. Maar... Ik heb nog steeds dip-dagen en zeker als iets tegen zit gaat het moeizaam. Overall echter een hele stap voorwaarts.

Over seroxat: ik heb dit middel 2x geslikt en dus ook 2x afgebouwd. Ik had daar echter weinig problemen mee (kan me tenminste niks bijzonders herinneren). Wat een rare middelen zijn het toch.

Groetjes,
Mirke

----------


## piet10

mx1, prikkelbaarheid kan zeker komen door valdoxan maar meestal de eerste weken en zwakt daarna weer af.
Dus bij jou, het kan de valdoxan zijn, maar natuurlijk ook levensomstandigheden, leven met angsten kan je regelmatig heel onstabiel maken.
Hoe gaat het met je angsten op de valodxan? Helpt het iets?
persoonlijk denk ik niet dat er een ideaal middel bestaat, ik ben nog nooit een middel tegengekomen die me van al mijn angsten heeft afgeholpen, hooguit het leven draaglijker gemaakt, maar vaak tegen een hoge kostprijs met ssri's zoals gewichtstoename, enorme hongerkicks, geen zin in seks meer,vreselijke opbouw en afbouw en slechter slapen op ssri's.

Hoog tijd dat er eens een echt goedwerkend middel komt.

De enige oplossing ligt mijn inziens in aan jezelf werken. Vaak betekent dat je jeugd verwerken. Bij de meeste mensen die ik ken en lees op forums hebben iets vervelends meegemaakt in hun jeugd, vaak slechte ouders. Geen aandacht, ze mochten niet zijn wie ze echt waren etc. dat geeft ansgten en depressie.

----------


## mx1

Hoikes,
in mijn laatste berichtje is een naams-foutje gemaakt.
Het is niet LOES Martens maar LOES GABRIËLS, van het UZ te Leuven.

Bedankt voor jou reaktie piet10.

Een echt middel dat de oplossing geeft voor mijn angstprobleem bestaat er inderdaad
nog niet. Enkel die middelen als effexor, seroxat, prozac e.d. die U gevoelsleven lam leggen.
Ik was nu een paar dagen gestopt met Valdoxan, omdat ik niets 'chemisch' meer in mijn lijf wil stoppen. Maar ik heb daar gisteren goed van af gezien. Zomaar plots stoppen met Valdoxan zonder dat je een middel in de plaats neemt lokt bij mij precies hevige reacties los. Ik ga nu terug starten met een half pilletje en zo afbouwen.
Ik ga ook nog eens terug de alternatieve toer op. Eens kijken of ik met kruiden ofzo mijn prikkelbaarheid niet kan minderen.
En voor mijn eventuele angstaanvallen gebruik ik dan maar mijn xanax.
Mijn angsten zijn volgens mij deels bepaald door mijn genen en deels aangeleerd.
Ik ben altijd al fel gevoellig geweest.
Iets kan je daar aan veranderen maar ook vooral aanvaarden dat ik zo ben is
wel belangrijk.

Groetjes allemaal.

----------


## mariaanna

Hallo allemaalm,,,Ik gebruik sinds 3 maanden Valdoxan 50 mg maximale dosering,....ik zie veel negatieve ervaringen hiero met valdoxan maar ook enkele positieven nou dan ben ik dus erbij om ff toch het positieve van valdoxan aan te geven het helpt mij redelijk goed,....mijn eetstoornis is zo goed als weg,...mijn stemmingswisselingen kan ik redelijk onder controle houden,......wel ist zo als er stress momenten zijn het lijkt of alles ineens heel heftig is maar dat zakt ook weer weg,...ik had erge slaapproblemen en zat nachten op,...ik slaap nu goed en slaap ook door,..... kanme beter focussen,....ik moet zeggen ik er wel bij vaar,.... ik wou dit toch even zeggen

----------


## sietske763

@ piet,
wel eens wellbutrin gehad, 300 xr, ik ga er donderdag mee beginnen, alle bijwerkingen die jij noemt heeft dat middel niet,
mijn vriendin heeft er wel 2 maand voor nodig gehad voor ze zich er goed bij voelde maar is zelfs ongeveer 40 kg ermee afgevallen!
ik heb er al een topic over geopend, met alle voordelen.
en qua depressie heeft vriendin heel diep gezeten en jaren verschillende AD,s geprobeerd die bij haar niet werkten(ze heeft zelfs 2 sessies shocktherapie gehad)en nu voelt ze zich prima en is hartstikke slank

----------


## piet10

@mx1, op zich wordt gezegd dat je zonder problemen met valdoxan kunt stoppen en dat was ook mijn ervaring. Misschien doet het dan toch iets voor je? Valdoxan werkt vaak heel subtiel, mets eroxat etc merk eje chtd at je troep in je lijf hebt (die wel werkt, met valdoxan merk je vaak niet dat je iets slikt maar heb je subtiele positieve effecten.
Maar de tijd zal het elren als je stopt. Succes alvast.

Persoonlijk geloof ik niet emer ind e genentheorie. iedere keer als ik doorvraag bij eimand met angsten of depressie dan komen er hele duidelijke oorzaken naar boven vanuit de jeugd. Maar opvallend genoeg bagataliseren die mensen het vaak, ach, mijn ouders deden hun best, ze sloegen maar 1 keer per week, ach, mijn moeder kan gewoon geen aandacht geven etc.Een bekend psychologisch verschijnsel bij emotioneel verwaarloosde kinderen.

Hey Sietske, ben benieuwd. Ik weet dat je er in ieder geval geen hongerkicks van krijgt en dat scheelt. maar voor libido heb ik jammer genoeg gehoord van gebruikers dat het ook niet altijd tof is.

Wat betreft het slapen red ik mij nu heel goed met melatoninetabletjes, 0,1 mg en dan neem ik 10 of 20 of 30 van, al naar gelang ik denk ze nodig te hebben om een goede nacht te maken. Dat verandert mijn leven ok al goed ten positieve met een superlage dosering cipramil (1/10 van de normale dagdoering). jammer genoeg op die lage dosering toch ook libidoporblemen en wat meer honger. En voor de rest wacht ik nu op de sublinguale versie van valdoxan, want die zal geen maagproblemen geven, maar dat kan wel 2 jaar duren voor hij op de markt is.

----------


## sietske763

@piet,
je kan op recept ook melatonine krijgen van 5 mg/tablet, je hoeft er dan niet zoveel in te nemen.
ik gbruik op en af(tijdelijk om gewenning tegen te gaan)melatonine 5 mg en dan 2 tabletjes.
ze hebben me zelfs vertelde dat als je ze met doktersrecept bij apotheek online besteld ze nog vergoedt worden ook.
mijn HA werkt met hun samen als het om melatonine gaat.
je krijgt ze ook van ziektekosten verzekeraar als het voorgeschreven wordt door neuroloog of psychiater....1 x brief bijvoegen van specialist waarom melatoninegebruik en klaar is kees!

----------


## sietske763

nogmaals @ piet,
hoe beviel mensen de wellbutrin

----------


## piet10

O ik wist niet dat het vergoed werd. 

Maar die tabletten van 5 mg vond ik slecht werken, ik had ze uit amerika besteld toen. Maar die slik je in 1 keer door, terwijl die kleine tabletjes smelten op je tong. Ze worden dan directer opgenomen in je bloed en gaan direct naar je hoofd. Ik vind 10 kleine tabletjes zelfs sterker werken dan 1 van 5 die ik doorslik. Tis wat lastiger maar wel de moeite waard.

De mensen die ik ken styopten weer met welbutrin, mede omdat het niet schijnt te werken met ansgten. En op internet lees je soms dat mensen er juist angstiger van werden.
En ik herinner me vaag dat hij ook niet werkt voor slapen, eerder omgekeerd. Maar dat weet ik niet meer zeker, maar je kunt er vast even op googelen. In amerika wordt hij al langer voorgeschreven en is er meer ervaring mee.

Maar het is een poging waard hoor sietske. Het is altijd moeilijk te voorspellen wat het precies bij iemand gaat doen.

Waarom stop je trouwens met remeron? je was er toch tevreden mee?

----------


## sietske763

@piet,
ik heb prothiaden en die mix ik met 30 mg remeron, zonder remeron had ik last van vroegtijdig ontwaken en voor mn stemming is prothiaden dagdosering heel goed.
dit word dus ook een probeersel, heb al vaker wat geprobeerd en ben, als het misgaat gelijk weer aan de pr.
mn nieuwe AD helpt tegen roken(in lage dosering ook wel zyban genoemd)
en tegen gewichtstoename.
dus vanavond geen pr. maar wel remeron en wellbutrin.
ik dokter altijd zelf mn pillen uit en heb een hele fijne psych van wie ik dat ook mag....
als de wellbutrin niets wordt ga ik nortrilen proberen(zusje van de pr.)omdat daar ook bij rokenstoppers goede ervaringen mee zijn.
maar daar word je weer dik van.....
dus vandaar eerst deze met mn 30 mg remeron,
ik hoop dat je het nog een beetje snapt want artsen snappen vaak mijn logica niet meer.
maar het is goed wat ik doe.....omdat ik mezelf altijd goed in balans hou(behalve in die afschuwelijke valdoxan tijd met alle naweeen)
ik zal die kleine melatonine ook eens proberen!
succes

----------


## piet10

Doe ik ook altijd hoor, ik dokter het zelf uit :-)
Lang leve internet. Anders zat ik nu nog steeds op een te hoge dosis seroxat die amper wat deed met afschuwelijke bijwerkingen :-)
En de lage dosis cipramil die ik nu slik die vinden dokters niet werkzaam terwijl ik op internet meer mensen lees die met superlage doseringen goed uitkomen.

En vandaar dat ik erachter kwam dat als dingen via het mondslijmvlies opgenomen worden ze veel beter werken zoals die kleine melatoninetabletjes. Van remeron schijnen er ook zuigtabletten te zijn.

Lang leve de eigen-wijsheid.

----------


## sietske763

whahahahhah klopt helemaal,
maar ben recent 2 x opgenomen met longontsteking en een sub ileus.....
die 2 opnamen(en veel andere in t verleden)maak ik beslist geen vrienden met de vpk, ik bemoeide me overal mee, prik mezelf, breng zelf een neussonde in enz enz en dan ga ik nog bellen of zeuren, ook al is het druk, dat het voor mij AB tijd is....
anders hoef ikm daar toch niet te liggen lijkt mij....(erg he, ben zelf vpk, afgekeurd door medische misser)

----------


## supershiva

nou ik ben nu onderhand zon 3a4 weken bezig met valdoxan en het slapen gaat super de stemming blijft matig,maar te handelen
het is naar mijn mening absoluut geen krachtig antidepresivum,maar doordat het slapen beter wordt voel je je ook al een stuk beter,
en ook lekker weinig bijwerkingen een normaal libido...

----------


## piet10

Het ad efefect laat zeker lang op zich wachten, vaak wel 6-8 weken. Maar fijn dat je zo lekker slaapt. Bijzonder dat je dat vanaf het begin al deed, meestal krijg je in het begin juist slapeloosheid.

----------


## supershiva

nou piet dat was in het begin ook wel anders hoor de eerste week was zowiezo egt minder met slapen eigenlijk ronduit slecht hoor,en die week erna ben ik op vakantie geweest nou dan ben je na een dag zo moe dat je vanzelf in slaap valt.
ok voor het antidepressief effect moet ik idd nog een paar weekjes geduld hebben...
ik hoop wel dat het nog gaat werken op dat gebied...

----------


## piet10

Het heeft een ad effect maar niet het jippieayeah van srri's, maar eerder subtiel maar zeker werkend, is mijn ervaring.
Ik hoor regelmatig mensen die zeggen,ach ik merk niks, het doet niks en als ze dan stoppen worden ze depresief en weten ze dat het wel werkte.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Piet10,
Fijn dat je jou ervaringen deelt en anderen advies geeft!
Ja je leert nog een wat op het internet  :Wink: 
De artsen en andere behandelaren hebben niet altijd gelijk  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@ Supershiva,
Fijn dat het slapen weer goed gaat en dat je weinig bijwerkingen hebt  :Smile: 
Ik hoop voor je dat je stemming ook beter wordt!

@ Overige (ex)Valdoxan gebruikers,
Hoe is het inmiddels met jullie?

----------


## sietske763

uitstekend luuss.....dat spul heeft 2 goede maanden van mn leven afgenomen....maar zit nu alweer tijden op de rit met ander AD, het was toen een probeersel...nou een ware hel en voordat dan een ander AD goed werkt ben je zo 2 maand verder.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Je hebt het geprobeerd en het werkte helaas niet voor jou, maar erg fijn dat jij je met een ander AD uitstekend voelt  :Smile:

----------


## mx1

Hallo,
zoals ik reeds eerder vertelde ben ik gestopt met seroxat en valdoxan.
En zou ik terug de alternatieve toer opgaan.
Ik heb geprobeerd met 5 htp, 100 mg per dag.
In tegenstelling tot alle positieve berichten op het net, kreeg ik pijn aan
mijn hart en toen ik informeerde bij de apotheek zei deze dat 5 htp op
de hartklep kon werken. Het zal dat zijn wat ik gevoeld heb.
Ik had kort na inname werkelijk pijn aan mijn hart.
Toen ben ik kruiden gaan nemen. Zowat van alles wat er vandaag op de markt
is, denk ik. Van Sedinal plus werd ik zelfs behoorlijk ziek. Precies of ik griep had. Pijn in mijn benen, misselijkheid en hoofdpijn.
En ik moet echter toch wat innemen, want mijn angsten kan ik onder controle houden door xanax te gebruiken, maar mijn hoofd, mijn hersenen, daar scheelt wat mee,
iets wat ik ook ondervond toen ik twintig jaar geleden nog geen a.d. nam.
Ik heb precies een kortsluiting in mijn hoofd. Alles is zo wazig, precies dronken. Ik dobber rond op een grote oceaan. Ik heb geen grond onder mijn voeten. Zo zou ik het kunnen omschrijven. 
Komt dit allemaal door mijn opvoeding, door mijn verleden, door mijn geboorte, door een bepaald gen, door .......
Ik kan alleen zeggen dat mijn kop niet is wat het zou moeten zijn.
Ik ben altijd gevoelig en gestresseerd geweest. En zeggen dat mannen het sterke geslacht zijn!!!! Jawade.
Vanaf vandaag ga ik sint-janskruid proberen. Zien of dit iets voor mij kan betekenen. Van het merk zibrine. 
Iemand nog een idee voor mij.
Laat maar horen of mail me ; [email protected]
Groetjes,
mx1

----------


## sietske763

@mx1,
als ik zo jouw verhaal lees zou ik zeggen, probeer nog wat AD,s vaak na lang proberen
krijg je de juiste wel...die bij jou past!
zoals jij je voelt lijkt het echt wel iets op een depressie en je zegt zelf dat je voor je AD je vroeger ook zo voelde...
maar bij medicatie is psycho therapie erg belangrijk en daar zou je dus ook erachter kunnen komen waarom je bent zoals je bent.
sterkte!

----------


## mx1

Bedankt voor U reaktie sietske.
Ik ben 44 jaar en heb al veel a.d. en therapieën achter de rug. (Meer dan 20 jaar.)
En geen van beiden heeft mij een oplossing gebracht.
Misschien is dit wel gewoon een foutje van de natuur???
Als ik terug denk dan vind ik ook geen reden of aanleiding om me zo te voelen.
Trouwens, ik voel me niet echt depressief, mijn hoofd werkt niet goed.
Ben wel snel geirriteerd en af en toe angstig. Maar waarom????? 
Ik weet het niet, wie wel???? Men heeft laatst een gen ontdekt ...
Is dat den dader??
Ik denk dat het antwoord niet zo simpel is. Mocht het zo zijn dan hadden we
geen forums over dit onderwerp meer nodig, denk ik zo.

----------


## mx1

Gen MKP-1 een oorzaak van depressie?

De lifetime prevalentie (16%) en de economische last (jaarlijks in de Verenigde Staten 100 miljard dollar) van de depressieve stoornis maakt depressie één van de meest voorkomende en invaliderende psychiatrische stoornis. Tot op heden zijn de oorzaken van depressie nog volledig onbekend. Uit genetisch onderzoek op hersenweefsel van overleden depressieve patiënten blijkt een toegenomen hoeveelheid mitogen-activated protein kinase (MAPK) phosphatase-1 (MKP-1) in de hippocampus aanwezig te zijn vergeleken met post mortem controlehersenen van niet-depressieve personen. Dat weerspiegelt het actief worden van het MKP-1 gen. Wanneer het gen actief wordt bij ratten en muizen treedt een depressief gedrag op. Chronische antidepressieve medicatie normaliseert het beeld en belemmert de expressie van MKP-1, met gevolg dat de muizen stressbestendig worden. Het identificeren van MKP-1 als een essentiële factor voor de oorzaak van depressie kan leiden tot nieuwe therapieën.

Duric et al. A negative regulator of MAP kinase causes depressive behavior. Nature Medicine. 2010; doi: 10.1038/nm.2219.

----------


## mx1

Zou het kunnen dat ik na maanden nog last heb van afkickverschijnselen??
Ik heb namelijk jaren seroxat gebruikt.
Ik ben bij momenten zo opgejaagd dat het haast agressie wordt.
Ik heb zelfs heel sterk de behoefte om terug alcohol te drinken.
Liters, als het kon!!

----------


## piet10

Seroxat duurt maanden om af te kicken is mijn ervaring want het is het ad waar je het slechtste mee kunt stoppen, de ergste afkickverschijnselen.

Dat gen verhaal, ik vind het altijd onzin. Ik ken geen depressief persoon die een leuke jeugd heeft gehad. Wat je wel veel hoort is dat ze ontkennen een slechte jeugd/ouders te hebben gehad. Maar als je dan doorvraagt dan krijg je de meest abnormale verhalen te horen. Alleen zit er iets in de psyche van een (volwassen) kind dat nooit de ouders af zal vallen, want als kind kan dat ook niet,dat betekent dan figuurlijk of letterlijk je dood. En niets is zo pijnlijk als te erkennen dat je ouders het niet goed deden.

Het is een ondergediagnosticeerd probleem omdat psychologen te weinig durven te confronteren.

Misschien herken je je in de volgende dingen?
Mijn ouders gaven mij het gevoel alsof ik niet belangrijk was.
Mijn ouders waren voornamelijk met zichzelf bezig.
Er was geen veilige sfeer in ons huis.
Ik kreeg vaak te horen dat ik dingen niet goed deed, waardeloos was.
Nog steeds voel ik me onzeker als ik bij mijn ouders ben.
etc.

Goed boek hierover is toxic parents.

Ik ben ook net op de natuurlijke manier begonnen, ook met st janskruid.Het merk maakt echt veel uit, kira vind ik troep wat niets doet, ik heb nu het merk new care en daar zit de hele gemalen plant in en dat heb je nodig. Ik heb ooit 300 mg geprobeerd van dit merk maar toen werd ik na een week misselijk, dat was mij te sterk. Ik open nu de capsule en neem ongeveer 50 mg per dag (normale dosis is 900 mg). Tis nu net een week dus ik kan nog niets zeggen. Maar werkt het niet dan ga ik terug naar 2 mg cipramil (normale dosis is 20 mg). Ik heb gemerkt dat de normale dosissen voor mij juist slechter werken dan de allerlaagste. (en het geinige is dat ik dat nu steeds meer hoor van anderen ook).

Maar...het belangrijkste is altijd je jeugd te verwerken en daar eerlijk naar te durven kijken en er actie op te ondernemen.Als jij zegt altijd al nerveus te zijn geweest dan ligt er waarschijnlijk iets in je jeugd.

----------


## hybride

MX1, ik heb je een mail gestuurd. Ik herken jouw klacht zo goed. Alsof ik mijn eigen klacht lees. Ik heb op dit forum laatst nog een keer gepost dat ik veel baat heb bij suppletie van het hormoon DHEA. Dit hormoon breekt cortisol af (stresshormoon) en stimuleert de GABA receptoren in de hersenen. De GABA receptoren werken sedatief, het onderdrukt het bewustzijn. Goed voor de slaap en ik krijg weer 'vaste grond' onder mijn voeten. Sta steviger in het leven. Overigens alle 'pammetjes' werken op de GABA receptoren. XANAX in het bijzonder. GABA regelt ook 'angst' DHEA is in Nederland niet vrij verkrijgbaar, wel makkelijk te bestellen om te proberen. is ook niet duur. Ik ben nu bij een Endocrinoloog om na te gaan of gebruik schadelijk is bij mij.

----------


## piet10

Wat interessant. is dat een natuurlijk suplement of chemisch? Heeft het ook bijwerkingen?

----------


## hybride

Dit is wat ik er momenteel van weet; DHEA is een lichaamseigen hoofdhormoon welk wordt geproduceerd door de bijnieren. Het wordt voornamelijk gemaakt uit Cholesterol. DHEA kan niet uit voeding worden gehaald. Het komt wel voor in de natuur, maar er is een bewerking in het laboratorium voor nodig om het werkzaam te maken. Het is dus niet chemisch van aard. Het kan bijwerkingen hebben als lichte hoofdpijn, maar dat zal van persoon tot persoon verschillen. Het is meer geschikt voor wat 'oudere' mensen (40+) omdat de DHEA spiegel afneemt naarmate we ouder worden. Het wordt daarom ook wel een 'anti aging' hormoon genoemd. DHEA is erg belangrijk voor het dereguleren van stress en de daarbij behorende processen als dag/nacht ritme. Het beïnvloed de productie van Serotonine en dopamine. DHEA is ook een voorloper van testosteron. Teveel testosteron kan, in theorie, de kans op prostaatklachten vergroten. Daarom dat DHEA in Nederland niet vrij verkrijgbaar is. Dosis tot 50mg per dag schijnt echter geen kwaad te kunnen. In de bodybuilderswereld worden soms zeer hoge dosis gebruikt (>1000mg) ivm met de beoogde invloed op spiergroei. Bij mij werkt 50mg/dag miraculeus goed op mijn gemoed, balans en slaap. Bijna even sterk als een AD. Doch, dit zal bij ieder mens verschillend zijn. Dit is een interessant artikel. 
http://www.aconavena.nl/nieuwsbrief%20adaptogenen.html

Valdoxan en andere AD's zijn chemische middelen die m.i. meer op een statische wijze en niet selectief ingrijpen op de werking van receptoren. Mijn persoonlijke ervaring is dat AD's symptonen/klachten onderdrukken maar feitelijk niets oplossen. Als duizenden mensen AD's nodig hebben dan moet er toch iets anders aan de hand zijn? (uitzonderingen nagelaten) Mijn hypothese is dat ons gemoed en dag/nacht ritme voornamelijk hormonaal wordt gestuurd. We krijgen als moderne mens echter zoveel dagelijkse prikkels dat het systeem in de war raakt. Er wordt bv. teveel en te lang Cortisol geproduceerd. Eenmaal in de war cq. geconditioneerd, komen er klachten en deze versterken vervolgens de disbalans bv. door chronische slapeloosheid. De kunst is dan om het hormonale regelsysteem weer in het gareel te krijgen. ik vermoed dat dat bij veel mensen niet lukt, omdat het systeem zelf niet sterk genoeg is zichzelf te herstellen op een natuurlijke manier. Daar heb ik zelf zo'n aandacht voor gekregen, getuige dat DHEA bij mij zo'n enorm effect heeft. En ik zal toch niet uniek zijn. Ik hou er nu over op, want het is niet echt on-topic

----------


## piet10

iK denk dat veel mensen iets aan je tip kunnen hebben.
Zo heb ik persoonlijk ook veel baat bij melatonine om goed te slapen en dat maakt ook al een wereld van verschil.
En ik heb nu een daglichtlamp, helpt ook heel goed met de natuurlijke balans herstellen.

Ik ga dhea eens bestellen.

----------


## hybride

ok, laat me weten Piet of het je er wat van merkt. Als het werkt als bij mij voel je het direct al de eerste dag. Ik ben reuze benieuwd. MX1 gaat het ook proberen. Merk je niets na een paar dagen hou je er gewoon mee op. Baat het niet schaadt het niet. Ik zal een nieuw topic maken om de ervaringen daar te delen.

----------


## mx1

Als iemand 5 htp wenst te gebruiken.
Je mag die van mij gratis komen afhalen,
maar let wel, ik verdroeg ze niet.
Ze werken namelijk op de spieren en bij mij was
dat de hartspier.
Groetjes.

----------


## buukje

hallo medegebruikers
ik ben sinds februari dit jaar met valdoxan begonnen
in het begin dacht ik werkt het wel
maar we zijn nu al in november en ik voel mij telkens stukken beter
ik slaap beter, geen stemmingwisselingen, geen last van de maag
mijn advies is laat het een tijdje inwerken
bij mij duurde het ongeveer 2 maanden voordat het begon te werken
groetjes
een tevreden valdoxangebruiker

----------


## supershiva

zo ik ben nu 2 maanden verder,2maanden geleden ben ik begonnen met valdoxan en eindelijk begin ik te merken dat het gaat werken!
Zoals buukje ook al zegt je moet het ruim de tijd geven om in te werken 
ik voel me aanzienlijk beter en mn straatfobieen worden ook (een beetje) minde,het nachtelijk piekeren behoord tot verleden tijd!!!

Ik wil ook tegen mensen hier zeggen geef het de tijd de bijwerkingen van valdoxan zijn misschien niet leuk maar van andere middelen zoals seroxat zijn ze ook geen pretje

Bijwerkingen waar ik last van heb nu zijn dat ik snel zweet en verders weinig,ook geen libidostoornissen!dat is voor mij al een reden om het te blijven gebruiken

----------


## piet10

Klopt, je moet het echt 2 maanden geven.

----------


## mx1

Mijn vrouw en ik zijn gestopt met sint-janskruid.
Wegens het niet kunnen verdragen van deze.
Wie nog een doosje zibrine wilt die laat het maar weten.
We sturen dit wel op.
Je kan mailen naar ; [email protected]
Groetjes.

----------


## Annet42

hallo. Ik slik nu 3 weken Valdoxan en begon te twijfelen. Dankzij, vooral de laatste paar pagina's, krijg ik weer moed. Voel me zo verschrikkelijk beroerd! Maar ben ook aan 't afkicken van 'helfexor' (efexor).. Ppfff wat een drama. Ik hoorde dat afkicken van de efexor vergelijkbaar is als afkicken van heroine.. Maar nu dus valdoxan, en ik houd vo!!! Dank voor alle ervaringen!

----------


## piet10

Dan denk ik dat wat je nu ervaart gewoon de afkick van effexor is, dat kan zelfs 2 maanden of langer zo'n hel geven. Want valdoxan geeft hooguit de eerste weken slaapproblemen (die niet mis zijn) en eventueel maagpijn.
En valdoxan is veel subtieler in zijn werking en niet zo'n super chemisch gevoel als effexor dus valdoxan zal de effexor problemen de eerste maanden niet kunnen opvangen. Denk dus voorlopig niet dat het niet werkt, in dit geval kun je het pas na zo'n 3 maanden zeggen.

----------


## Annet42

Dank je wel Piet. Hoewel het niet meevalt en ik niet zo blij ben dat je zegt dat het wel drie maanden kan duren plus het feit dat ik idd ver-schik-ke-lijk slecht slaap (wat niet meevalt met 6 kids) houd ik de moed erin!!

----------


## piet10

Het slechte slapen is de valdoxan. Dat duurt een paar weken. Wat kan helpen is het dan 's ochtends te nemen. Totdat je voelt dat je na inname moe wordt, dan neem je het 's avonds. En geloof me, dan ga je heerlijk erop slapen. Dus het is het doorbijten waard.
Alle andere dingen liggen waarschijnlijk aan de afkick van de effexor.

----------


## supershiva

Even een vraagje,hebben jullie ook zon last van zweten gehad tijdens het gebruik van valdoxan?

----------


## piet10

Dacht het wel, 's nachts vooral. Hoort denk ik een beetje bij alle ad's.

Staat het in de bijsluiter? Zo niet, dan kun je het melden bij lareb.nl

----------


## supershiva

ja het staat erin,maar man wat een hel is dat zeg.
Snachts handdoeken in bed en overdags als ik ergens ben ook joh, gewoon vette opvliegers,
best vervelend hoor,maarja ik zal het er eens met mn arts over hebben misschien dat er wat aan te doen is... ik hoop het anders moet ik er maar mee leren leven.

----------


## Agnes574

Véél medicijnen geven zweten als bijwerking ... vervelend, maar verder onschuldig...
onschuldig in die zin dat je arts ervan weet en je getest heeft op andere dingen; toen ik vermeldde bij de psycholoog dat ik ontzettend zweette s'nachts moest ik een volledig bloedonderzoek en urinetest laten doen... nachtelijk zweten kan nl een dieperliggende oorzaak hebben, dus altijd vermelden aan je arts!!!!

----------


## vogeltje1990

hoi allemaal,

Na verschillende medicatie geprobeert te hebben wil de dokter toch met dit medicijn beginnen aangezien andere vooral, antipsychotica maar even helpen, hij denkt dat ik met een ad beter geholpen kan zijn, nu heb ik hiervoor al lexapro gehad, maar heb hier heel hevig op gereageerd totdat ik opgenomen moest worden.
Nu ben ik dus heel huiverig geworden wat betreft ad en weet ik niet of het slim is om nu met dit medicijn te beginnen.
heb een paar dagen ingenomen, maar werd zo verschrikkelijk moe en had erge angsten dat iedereen die maar even gestresst was of boos zelfmoord zou gaan plegen, verschrikkleijk! ik dacht dat het aan de medicatie lag, maar dat was dus niet zo.
Heeft iemand van jullie tips? Heb alle symptonen van een depressie, ben aardig wat afgevallen wat eigenlijk niet gemogen had, slaap erg slecht zo'n 2 uur op een nacht en ben eigenlijk de hele dag down heb zelfmoord gevoelens, wat alleen maar erger wordt naarmate de dag vordert? dit zijn toch allemaal tekenen van een depressie lijkt me, ook denkt de dokter dat ik met vlagen psychotisch ben, maar dat wordt nog onderzocht, moet allerlei testen ondergaan volgende week, heeft iemand van jullie daar toevallig ook nog ervaring mee?

alvast bedankt voor de info!

groetjes,

----------


## piet10

Lstig. Ik weet weld at je enkele weken erg slecht slaapt op valdoxan, in ht begin. Als je dus aanleg hebt tot psychotisch worden is dat niet aan te bevelen lijkt me.

----------


## postma

Ik heb de Valdoxan vier maanden gebruikt. Mijn ervaring was positief. Echter, ik kreeg na enkele weken gebruik last van droge ogen. De klachten beginnen vlak voordat ik naar bed ga. In de eerste uren van de nacht zijn mijn ogen extreem droog. 

Ik heb de arts gevraagd of er iets bekend is over deze bijwerking. Het is bij de fabrikant niet bekend en de bijwerking staat niet in de bijsluiter. Het is dus mogelijk dat de klachten los staan van de Valdoxan. 

Inmiddels ben ik gestopt met de medicatie, maar de klachten houden aan. Dat maakt het verband tussen de twee minder waarschijnlijk, maar volgens mijn arts is het ook niet uit te sluiten.

Is er iemand die deze ervaring deelt?

----------


## piet10

Hoe lang ben je nu gestopt? 

Ik denk dat zo'n bijwerking ook enkele weken tot na het stoppen aan kan houden want je lichaam moet zich weer instellen op een andere situatie.

Ik ken het niet maar dat zegt niets, iedereen reageert op zijn eigen manier op medicijnen.

----------


## Mickel

Ik heb ongeveer 10 weken valdoxan gebruikt. Ik vond het vreselijk. Slecht slapen. Braken na iedere maaltijd. Exzeem in het gezicht. Tevens last van mijn ogen wazig zien droge ogen.

Via huisarts naar oogarts, geen afwijkingen geconstateerd. Voor de irritatie heb ik teardrops gekregen en dit gaf verlichting. Echter na stoppen medicatie zijn alle bijwerkingen verdwenen.

Nu sinds juni 2010 medicatie vrij. Sinds 2003 allerlei soorten medicatie gehad. Ik kan zeggen dat ik blij ben dat ik ervanaf ben gekomen met behulp van een goede GGZ psychiater, deeltijd paaz,(gestructureerd groepsgesprek, yoga, mannenhulpverlening, Acceptance & Commitment Therapy ACT, Mindfullnesstraining) medewerking van de bedrijfarts en werkgever. 
April 2009 het traject PAAZ gestart. Maart 2011 Afbouwende fase. Werk volledig hervat geen medicatie, veel energie. Heerlijk. Ik kan iedereen die er voor open staat een deeltijdbehandeling bij de PAAZ aanbevelen!

Succes

----------


## postma

> Hoe lang ben je nu gestopt? 
> 
> Ik denk dat zo'n bijwerking ook enkele weken tot na het stoppen aan kan houden want je lichaam moet zich weer instellen op een andere situatie.


@Piet: Ik ben nu enkele maanden gestopt. Omdat de klachten aanhouden, vermoed ik dat er geen verband is. Echter, omdat de klachten begonnen toen ik startte met de medicatie, wil ik een verband uitsluiten.




> Origineel gepost door *Mickel*
> 
> Ik heb ongeveer 10 weken valdoxan gebruikt. Ik vond het vreselijk. Slecht slapen. Braken na iedere maaltijd. Exzeem in het gezicht. Tevens last van mijn ogen wazig zien droge ogen.
> 
> Via huisarts naar oogarts, geen afwijkingen geconstateerd. Voor de irritatie heb ik teardrops gekregen en dit gaf verlichting. Echter na stoppen medicatie zijn alle bijwerkingen verdwenen.


@Mickel: Dank voor je reactie. Bij jou zijn de klachten dus verdwenen nadat je stopte. Bij mij gaan ze helaas niet weg. Wellicht is een nieuw bezoekje aan de oogarts ook voor mij een idee...

----------


## piet10

Heel soms kunnen klachten na medicijngebruik maanden duren. Dus sluit het verband nog niet direct uit zou ik zeggen. Een wat onbekendere klacht na ssri gebruik is post ssri sexual disfunction, die kan maanden tot jaren blijven duren.
Je hebt blijkbaar heel heftige klachten gehad met valdoxan, braken na iedere maaltijd is niet fijn. Ik kreeg enorme maagpijnen ervan, ging gelukkig na het gebruik wel binnen enkele weken weer weg.
In heel ernstige gevallen zullen er zeker medicijnen zijn die na gebruik levenslang klachten geven omdat ze iets beschadigd hebben. Hier is denk ik te weinig aandacht voor.
Maar een bezoekje aan de oogarts is natuurlijk aan te raden, wie weet is er iets anders aan de hand.

----------


## hzwe

> Hallo allemaal!
> Hier weer eens een berichtje van mij, Wouter dus!
> Allereerst bedankt Sariafleur, en je heb idd gelijk, het is idd MIJN lichaam. Dat zal ik ze (de dokter en de psychiater) ook flink inpeperen de volgende keer.
> Arjanbestaatal: hoe ervaar jij tot nog toe de combinatie Cymbalta(60) en Valdoxan??? Ik ben weer teruggezet op Cymbalta, en an sich gaat het wel redelijk, maar heb wel weer alle Cymbalta-typische bijwerkingen. Vooral het libidoprobleem vind ik irritant, en de voorgeschreven Ciales tabletten werken wel, maar ik vind het gewoon vervelend dat ik om sex te kunnen hebben een pilletje moet nemen... Werkt bij mij ERG deprimerend...en het knaagt ook... Te meer daar ik een goede, langdurige relatie op de klippen heb zien lopen oa door mijn libidoproblemen.(en alhoewel m'n ex de grootste veroorzaakster was en is van mijn depressies, had zij hier toch wel recht tot klagen) Ben dus benieuwder dan ooit naar Valdoxan!!! Maar goed, het eerstvolgende consult zullen we het maar weer eens in de groep gooien.
> Overigens: Piet, weet jij hoe je hier in Nederland aan Stablon(Coaxil) kan komen??? M'n dokter en psychiater zeggen dat het hier in Nederland helemaal niet voorgeschreven wordt, maar waarom zijn er op internet dan zo veel aanbieders??? En hoe komt het dat een middel dat over de hele wereld voorgeschreven wordt, uitgerekend in Nederland weer niet te krijgen is???
> Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties,
> en ik houd jullie op de hoogte,
> Grts, Wouter!


Ik heb goede ervaringen met Stablon. Ben er inmiddels mee gestopt en nog steeds zonder klachten. Heb nog wat doosjes over.

----------


## Mickel

> @Piet: Ik ben nu enkele maanden gestopt. Omdat de klachten aanhouden, vermoed ik dat er geen verband is. Echter, omdat de klachten begonnen toen ik startte met de medicatie, wil ik een verband uitsluiten.
> 
> 
> 
> @Mickel: Dank voor je reactie. Bij jou zijn de klachten dus verdwenen nadat je stopte. Bij mij gaan ze helaas niet weg. Wellicht is een nieuw bezoekje aan de oogarts ook voor mij een idee...


Succes. Geef de moed niet op. Ik ben nu negen mnd gestopt.

----------


## piet10

Stablon wordt niet aangeboden in nederland, zoals alles met de farmaceutische industrie is het een geldkwestie, ze konden er niet genoeg aan verdienen...........
Dus dan moet je via internet bestellen maar dan weet je nooit of je wel het juiste krijgt en geen enge troep of onwerkzame tabletten, via internet kun je te gemakkelijk opgelicht worden.
Wil je het echte, dan is emigratie naar frankrijk aan te raden :-)

Ik snap ook niet dat dokters zo weinig andacht besteden aan de libido en orgasmeproblemen die een ssri veroorzaakt, net alsof het niks is. Nog steeds heerst het rare idee (gestimuleerd door de farmaceutische industrie) dat maar enkelen er last van hebben terwijl 80-100 % er last van heeft.

----------


## marietje1954

:Smile:  hoi hoi, nou ik heb 2 weken valdoxan en indd heb geen last van bijwerkingen,die gemeld zouden zijn,wel hrb ik last van nog meer huilbuien,zenuachtig gevoel in maag,hoop dat het voorbij gaat,anders heb ik nog wel een dosis nodig,(wat wel zal gebeuren) maar ieder is dat verschillend,ooit heb ik seroxat gehad,nou toen dacht ik,word gek!!!,maar is ook over gegaan..gr mari


> Goedendag allemaal,
> 
> Ik ben heel onbekend met antidepressiva en heb het ook nog nooit geslikt op 1 cymbalta pil na. hier kreeg ik zo n onwijs enge bijwerking van. Ik begon echt te trippen, wist niet meer waar ik was, ben out gegaan en werd wakker met een paniekaanval wat ik nog nooit had gehad en had het gevoel dat mijn bloed in de fik stond. vreselijk. nu ben ik dus onwijs bang om weer medicatie te gebruiken. De arts schrijft deze voor (Valdoxan), omdat deze minder bijwerkingen schijnt te hebben en je deze savonds moet nemen omdat het eerst op het melatonine gehalte werkt en tegelijkertijd ook de serotonine.
> 
> Wie o wie heeft wel van dit medicijn gehoord of er ervaring mee? 
> 
> Groetjes Jari

----------


## piet10

Alles eerst 6 weken gebruiken voordat je denkt aan ophogen hoor.

----------


## marietje1954

oja hoor,doe ik wel

----------


## Hugo1965

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben redelijk positief over valdoxan tot dusverre. Ik slik dit medicijn nu sinds 9 weken. Ik neem vlak voor ik naar bed ga het pilletje van 25 mg.
Sinds het gebruik van valdoxan val ik veel sneller in slaap. Ik word wel af en toe nog wakker(meestal door een rare droom), maar daarna pak ik de slaap weer op.

Verder ben ik zo' n twee weken geleden door mijn depressie gebroken. Ik zag opeens de zon weer schijnen en kon ervan genieten. :Smile:  

Ik realiseer me goed dat het gebruik van een AD slechts een hulpmiddel is om je wat beter te voelen. 
Ik vraag me af wat het gebruik van Valdoxan op langere termijn met je doet? En of het eventueel ergens in het lichaam blijvende schade kan aanrichten?

En is er wellicht iemand die valdoxan samen met lithium of depakine gebruikt?

Groeten Hugo

----------


## maria1954

hoi Hugo
ik zelf gebruik 5 weken die Valdoxan en ben vorige week naar 2x25 mg gegaan,wat ik er van merk is 1slaap ook goed,begin wat meer wakker maar nu gaat het goed...ben soms superrrr actief,en dan weer helemaal niet,voel me amgstig zenuwen n maagstreek...morgen ga ik op controle,en ja ik ben er zeker van dat je toch iets moet krijgen voor de angsten nervositeit enz..maar litium heb ik nog nooit gehad en denk ook niet dt ik die ooit neem.hoor daar teveel rare dingen over...gr Maria

----------


## Hugo1965

Hoi Maria, 

Ik zeg niet dat je lithium moet gebruiken hoor. Dat krijg je alleen bij een heel andere diagnose. Ik vroeg me alleen af of er meer mensen als ik zijn die wel lithium of depakine naast valdoxan gebruiken.
Dat onrustige gevoel in de maagstreek herken ik. Het zal wel een bijwerking zijn denk ik.

Groetjes Hugo :Smile:

----------


## maria1954

Oh Hugo..lezen kan ik ook al niet meer..maar sucses met je medicijnen..spreek je/..

----------


## Jits

Hier ook een (nieuwe) Valdoxan gebruikster. Gebruik het deze week 4 weken en heb helemaal geen bijwerkingen. Helaas ook geen enkel positief resultaat. Ik merk gewoon helemaal niks. Vandaar dat de dosis sinds afgelopen weekend op advies van de psych verhoogd is naar 50 mg. Ik hoop zo dat dit nog gaat aanslaan maar ben mede door mijn eerdere AD ervaringen sceptisch geworden merk ik. Heb al van alles geprobeerd maar niks helpt. Ik slik het voor angst en depressie overigens.

Ik heb hier al behoorlijk wat gelezen en ik zie dat er meerdere gebruikers zijn die pas laat een effect hadden. Daar put ik mijn hoop dan maar uit en ondertussen zetten we maar gewoon door. 

Iedereen sterkte gewenst!

----------


## Agnes574

Mss kun je er seroquel bijvragen??? Vraag dat 's aan je arts? Ik weet zo uit m'n hoofd niet of die combinatie mag ... ik neem sipralexa (AD) mét seroquel (1 capsule van 400mg s'avonds) en ik merk dat ik me door die seroquel stukken beter/vrolijker/actiever voel!!!

----------


## Jits

Ik slik al Seroquel voor de nacht om te kunnen slapen(75 mg) maar overdag wil ik dat niet slikken. Heb ik (ook al) geprobeerd en ben dan echt net een zombie. In tegenstelling tot jou, voel ik dan juist helemaal niks meer. Kan niet meer lachen, niet meer huilen, enz.

----------


## Agnes574

Seroquel moet je enkel voor het slapengaan nemen... niet overdag!! Want dan kun je er idd duf/suf van worden!!

----------


## Agnes574

Tsja Jits, iedereen is uniek en voor iedereen geld; proberen en proberen tot je de medicatie hebt gevonden die voor jou geschikt is!
Véél sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sliep trouwens ook niet op 50 of 75mg sero, die dosis was vééls te laag en deed niets bij mij ... maar met 300 of 400mg retard (XR) voel ik me supergoed!

----------


## Hugo1965

Hoi Jits,

Ik zou voorlopig gewoon even volhouden.
Ik neem aan dat je wel goed op Valdoxan slaapt?
Dan heb je dat in elk geval al gewonnen.

Zelf slik ik valdoxan nu ongeveer 8 weken en sinds 2 weken is er een merkbare omslag. Voelde me opeens een stuk beter, werd actiever en had weer "zin" in de dag. 
Ik ben wel de hele dag door tamelijk vermoeid, maar dat wijt ik aan de heel lange slopende depressie die ik heb gehad.

Ik ben nog niet toppie vrolijk, maar in mijn geval is dat ook maar beter zo. 

Ps: mijn psych. adviseert me dit middel minstens een half jaar te gebruiken voordat ik aan afbouwen zou moeten denken.

Sterkte Jits.....groetjes Hugo :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Een nieuwe AD moet je echt 6 tot 12 weken de tijd geven... daarna evalueer je voor jezelf of het helpt of niet! 
Ook moet je er rekening mee houden dat bij het begin van het nemen van een nieuwe AD je klachten juist eerst érger kunnen worden... staat meestal ook in de bijsluiter!

----------


## Hugo1965

Daar kan ik me volledig bij aansluiten Agnes...

Groetjes...

----------


## Jits

Bedankt voor jullie reacties en suport! Ik ga het zeker nog even volhouden. 

@ Hugo: Wat goed om te horen dat je een positieve omslag ervaren hebt 2 weken geleden na 6 weken gebruik. Dat geeft weer wat moed! Ik slaap wel goed s´nachts maar dat deed ik ook al door de 75mg Seroquel dus of de Valdoxan daar ook invloed op heeft kan ik niet goed beoordelen. Door de Seroquel lig ik tenminste 6 uur in coma. Het is niet veel natuurlijk, maar wel voldoende. 

@ Agnes: Ik weet dat de medicijnen de klachten eerst ook juist kunnen verergeren. Gebruik jij de retard versie van Seroquel? 400 mg klinkt zoveel! Mijn psych wilde mij dat ook wel voorschrijven maar ik heb zo'n angst voor antipsychotica. Heb ooit door Risperdal(ook ap) een hele nare ervaring gehad(alsof ik in een gesloten cocon zat en de wereld zich om mij heen afspeelde. Alsof ik naar een film keek) en dat met een angststoornis.......

Affijn...over 3 weken heb ik weer een afspraak bij de psych. dus wellicht ben ik dan wel weer wat wijzer. Nogmaal bedankt voor jullie reactie's en sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik gebruik idd de retard (XR) van seroquel... ik voel me daar super door!
400mg lijkt veel , maar de 50 en 75 deden niets bij mij...

Ik heb bijv zéér nare ervaringen met Lyrica.. man, man; precies superstoned en stomdronken tegelijkertijd!!

----------


## Jits

Voel je je ook niet heel erg afgevlakt door de Seroquel? Dus kun je nog gewoon om dingen lachen, huilen, genieten, enz.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me heel erg vrolijk, veel positiever en energieker met de seroquel  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb echter bijv met Zoloft Trazolan en andere AD's dat afgevlakte/emotieloze gevoel wél gehad dus ik weet waar je over praat!

----------


## Jits

Dat klinkt wel positief in ieder geval. Mocht de Valdoxan na een week of 8 nog steeds niet doet wat hij moet doen dan kan ik altijd met mn psych overleggen. Ik vermoed dat hij daar wel voorstander van is, aangezien hij mij in eerste instantie al meer Seroquel wilde geven voordat ik met Valdoxan startte. Antidepressiva schijnen het gewoon niet zo goed te doen bij mij? :Frown:  Laatste was Efexor, ook geen effect behalve zo vlak als het Nederlandse polderlandschap.  :Confused:

----------


## Hugo1965

Nou Jits, ook in het Limburgse heuvellandschap slaat niet elke medicatie aan....ik heb een jaar lang Wellbutrin geslikt. Merkte er niks van behalve dat ik dikker werd. Achteraf heb ik er natuurlijk spijt van ik zolang met dat middel ben doorgegaan.

Sterkte Jits....Hugo :Smile:

----------


## maria1954

hoi allemaal...ik heb weer 4 weken bij gehad om het toch even vol te houden,ik slaap ook wel goed,maar owee als ik wakker ben,nou somber kan ik me dag niet beginnen,word je nog depresiever van....heb sanax 0,24 mg gekregen zonodig...verlicht wel.maar ochend is een crime voor me...

----------


## Hugo1965

Hoi Maria,

Ik las net je berichtje, ik ben ook moe, of beter gezegd erg suf in de ochtend. De depressie die ik had lijkt sinds 3 weken over te zijn, voel me op zich ook wel goed. Maar helaas wel de hele dag door moe...Ik zal wel een beroerde conditie hebben, een andere verklaring kan ik helaas niet vinden....Hugo

----------


## piet10

Je kutn van valdoxan moe zijn, de kans is dan dat je te veel neemt.

Maria, je kunt beter niet al na 4 weken verhogen, dit soort middelen kunnen tot 8 weken nodig hebben om aan te slaan. En iedere keer dat je verhoogt moet je brein enorm wennen en heeft weer een lange tijd nodig om te herstellen en een balans te vinden.

----------


## maria1954

hoi allemaal
weet dat een depressie veel moe zijn is ook..het enige wat ik nu nog blij van ben,is dat ik niet aankom dat is 1 goede ervan,misschien komt de rest ook nog vanacht had ik gedroomd,god weet waarvan,ben ik al kwijt,maar hoorde een knal zow niet normaal.maar was een droom...ach dat maak me ook niet uit,wil gewoon als ik uit me bed kom,niet moe zijn niet zwaar op de hand,zou het liefst blijven liggen,maar 1 geluk,moet er uit voor de hondjes.maar goed...hoop doet leven he

----------


## Jits

Hoi iedereen, over 2 dagen zit ik op 5 weken valdoxan en ik merk nog steeds helemaal niks, noppes, nada. Ik wil niet te vroeg opgeven maar vraag me hoe langer hoe meer af of het nog wel zin heeft. Ik zou toch wel IETS moeten merken nu?  :Frown: 

Het enige wat ik wel merk sinds de verhoging vorige week naar 50 mg is toename van onrust, angst en dus depressie. Lijkt me nou net niet de bedoeling....

Affijn...we houden de moed er nog wel even in maar voor hoelang nog.

Groetjes,
Jits

----------


## maria1954

hey Jits

dat heb ik nou ook,maar hoorde/las wel als je verhoging krijgt ook weer een week of 4/5 moet inwerken..zit daar zelf nu ook mee..ik ben vooral duizelig als ik opsta,even maar hoor...heb vandaag iets meer gedaan als normaal,misschien toch een kleine vooruitgang?ik zou toch even wachten en doorzetten..ik moet me geduld ook op de proef zetten...28 april moet ik terug komen,en als het dan nog niet aanslaat,wat ik erg zou vinden..dan gaat ie dieper...?? wat bedoeld ie daar nouweer mee? keep one going lits

----------


## Jits

Pffff! Wat is het toch wat he! Ik kan me ook nergens toe zetten. Zo toch maar even naar buiten, het zonnetje komt er hier bij dus dat is wel even goed. Denk dat hij met 'dieper' verhogen bedoeld? Ik zit al op 50 mg dus verhogen kan ik niet meer met de Valdoxan. Dan wordt het toch iets anders. En ik was net zo blij met de positieve bijwerkingen(geen afvlakking van emoties en gevoel) van dit middel. Jij ook sterkte Maria!

----------


## marietje1954

zit ook al aan 50 mg Jits dus dieper>?zal het niet andere med zijn,die hun in de psych bedoelen?ga echt niet aan de anti psychotica baba

----------


## marietje1954

nou Hugo ik ben ook zo moe nie te filmen,coditie word wel slechter als je geen fut heb he,ik wandel met dehond natuurlijk,maar o o o heb zon kort lontje...niet leuk

----------


## Jits

Hallo allemaal, hier even een update. Ben nu ruim een week gestopt met de valdoxan. Psychiater vond het niet meer de moeite om nog langer door te gaan en gaf eerlijk toe zelf ook nogal kritisch te zijn over de werking ervan!!! Ik wist niet wat ik hoorde natuurlijk. 

Ben nu begonnen met 50mg Fevarin en eerlijk waar, ik voel na een week al meer rust in m'n lijf. Of het is het placebo effect natuurlijk maar het feit blijft dat ik na 6 weken ploeteren met Valdoxan eindelijk weer een lichtpuntje zie met Fevarin. Hopelijk zet dit door! Sterkte aan iedereen.

----------


## maria1954

dat is geweldig jits,want dat gevoel wat ik ook heb is erg hou me op de hoogte

----------


## Testardo

Hallo allemaal, was aan het Googlen naar Valdoxan en kwam hier terecht. Ik ben een half jaartje geleden gediagnosticeerd met ADD en 3 week geleden kreeg ik daar nog een diagnose depressie bij (hieperdepiep hoera). Sinds een paar dagen gebruik ik Valdoxan maar eigenlijk worden de depressieklachten alleen maar erger. Ik slikte hiervoor alleen melatonine voor mijn slaapproblemen maar die mag ik van mijn psych niet samen gebruiken met Valdoxan.
Ik slaap wel redelijk op Valdoxan maar dat is voor mij tot nu toe het enige voordeel. Ik ben overdag zo suf als wat, m'n depressieklachten zijn toegenomen, en ik heb nu ineens woede aanvallen. 
Voor mijn gezin is het behoorlijk pittig allemaal.
Maandag naar mijn psycholoog, dat eerst maar eens afwachten.
Fijne moederdag iedereen.

----------


## marietje1954

hoi allemaal
nou ik be gestopt met Voldaxan,had de zelfde klachten als jij Testardo,niet leuk voor familie nee,is toch al moeilijk genoeg om te begrijpen,als je dan ook nog woede van krijg,gauw andere vragen,ik heb cymbalta gekregen,tot nu toe niet slecht...

----------


## sietske763

> Hallo allemaal, hier even een update. Ben nu ruim een week gestopt met de valdoxan. Psychiater vond het niet meer de moeite om nog langer door te gaan en gaf eerlijk toe zelf ook nogal kritisch te zijn over de werking ervan!!! Ik wist niet wat ik hoorde natuurlijk. 
> 
> Ben nu begonnen met 50mg Fevarin en eerlijk waar, ik voel na een week al meer rust in m'n lijf. Of het is het placebo effect natuurlijk maar het feit blijft dat ik na 6 weken ploeteren met Valdoxan eindelijk weer een lichtpuntje zie met Fevarin. Hopelijk zet dit door! Sterkte aan iedereen.


hoi jits,
ik heb ook ooit feverin gehad, wel effect maar urenlange maagpijn na inname,
ook met maagbeschermers,
heb jij daar ook last van?
of ik moet het gewoon nog eens proberen.....verder van dat middel totaal geen bijwerkingen

----------


## Testardo

Hoe lang gebruik je die cymbalta nu Marietje? En wat merk je nu als verschil ten opzichte van Valdoxan?

----------


## Testardo

By the way: Valdoxan is toch om je weer een regelmatig slaappatroon te laten krijgen? Nu ik er over nadenk is dat in mijn geval wel vreemd. Ik werk namelijk alleen maar 's nachts en als ik vrij ben leef ik overdag dus ik leef sowieso al onregelmatig. Ik heb dit toch echt meegedeeld aan mijn psych. hmmmmmmmmm weer wat om over na te denken. Dat ik alleen maar 's nachts werk is voor mij mijn redding, had dat niet zo geweest dan had ik zeker allang thuis gezeten. Ik werk alleen, totale rust om me heen, geen prikkels.

----------


## marietje1954

hoi Testardo
voel me innerlijk rustiger,maar nie optimaal maar kan ook niet na 5dagen innemen.
ik had er ook nog nietvan gehoord(Cymbalta)leek me echt zon naam, die alleen psych voor kan schrijven ,hoop dat het helpt,anders word het opname,,en daar zit ik al niet op te wachten,babab

----------


## piet10

de woedeaanvallen komen van de verhoogde dopamine. Dit trekt wel weg na 6 weken. Niet verhogen voor die tijd.

----------


## Testardo

Hallo Piet,

Bedankt voor je info, ik ben echter alweer gestopt met Valdoxan. Ik schoot veel dieper mn depressie in dan dat ik tot nu toe heb meegemaakt en dat was voor mij en mn gezin niet vol te houden.

----------


## Testardo

Ik hoop voor jou ook dat het gaat werken Marietje, ik zal voor je duimen want ik kan me voorstellen dat je niet op een opname zit te wachten. Heel veel succes en sterkte.

----------


## Hugo1965

> Hallo allemaal, was aan het Googlen naar Valdoxan en kwam hier terecht. Ik ben een half jaartje geleden gediagnosticeerd met ADD en 3 week geleden kreeg ik daar nog een diagnose depressie bij (hieperdepiep hoera). Sinds een paar dagen gebruik ik Valdoxan maar eigenlijk worden de depressieklachten alleen maar erger. Ik slikte hiervoor alleen melatonine voor mijn slaapproblemen maar die mag ik van mijn psych niet samen gebruiken met Valdoxan.
> Ik slaap wel redelijk op Valdoxan maar dat is voor mij tot nu toe het enige voordeel. Ik ben overdag zo suf als wat, m'n depressieklachten zijn toegenomen, en ik heb nu ineens woede aanvallen. 
> Voor mijn gezin is het behoorlijk pittig allemaal.
> Maandag naar mijn psycholoog, dat eerst maar eens afwachten.
> Fijne moederdag iedereen.


Hoi Testardo,

Ik slik sinds eind januari valdoxan 25 mg. De eerste weken hielp het vooral goed als inslaper maar het antidepressieve effect kwam bij mij pas na 6 weken. Helaas duurde die opleving maar drie weken. De sufheid ervaar ik ook. Hele dag door. Ik zit gelukkig nu weer in een iets betere fase...echter ik weet niet of dat verband houdt met de valdoxan. 
Vind het ook verwonderlijk dat je dit middel dat toch slaap ritme zou moeten bevorderen moet slikken. Vanwege je nachtwerk. Weekenden zullen dus extra moeilijk zijn vermoed ik zo.

Sterkte en groeten Hugo :Smile:

----------


## annamaria2

> wie heeft specifieke ervaring met het afbouwen van lexapro en het tegelijkertijd beginnen met valdoxan. Carola Drent


Hallo Carola, ik heb 9 maanden Lexapro geslikt maar het heeft bij mij niet geholpen , ik werd de laatste twee maanden alleen maar slechter. Ben een maand geleden begonnen met Valdoxan 25 mg. Tegelijk ingenomen met Lexapro 10 mg daar werd ik vreselijk naar van, toen drie dagen 5 mg Lexapro en 25 mg Valdoxan en daarna geen Lexapro meer gebruikt. Dat is nu 25 dagen geleden en ik moet je zeggen het is heel erg om af te bouwen, ik ben vreselijk duizelig, angstig de hele dag ik sta er mee op , en of het nu van Lexapro komt of Valdoxan of beide het is niet prettig. Ik slaap nu wel heel goed van de Valdoxan want ik neem om 8 uur s avonds 5 mg oxazepam en als ik ga slapen 25 mg Valdoxan en ik slaap prima ! Zonder die oxazepam kreeg ik vreselijke nachtmerries.
Ik blijf hoop houden ik hoor vaak dat het na 6 weken pas gaat werken dus ik heb nog 2 weken. 
Van de Lexapro afbouwen wordt je heel duizelig , echt een beetje eng.

----------


## mj62

Hallo allemaal
Ik ben nieu, en ik dacht ik sluit mij hier maar aan omdat ik na flink wat jaren tegenhouden nu ook aan de AD moet. Mijn keuze was toch wel valdoxan ipv een andere 
AD. dit ivm de bijwerkingen. Ik lees hier op het forum toch wel verschillend over, en mijn vraag aan jullie is hoe gaat het nu met het gebruik van Valdoxan.
Mijn voornemen is maandag te starten. vandaag even bloedprikken.

Groet M

----------


## marietje1954

hoi mj62
het is een vrij onschuldig middel als overbijwerkingen praat,ik heb of liever gezegd had er geen last van,maar deed bij mij niet zo veel,werd er alleen wat agresiever van,kort londje enz maar lees ook bijandere dat het goed werkt dus zou het proberen er zijn er nog vele te gaan,ik ben nu bezig met de 8ste AD,en die helpt gelukkig...sucses he

----------


## mj62

Ha marietje,
dank voor je reactie, ik ben niet zo thuis in de materie maar weet wel dat de praktijk vaak anders is dan de Theorie. ofwel fabrikanten zijn een kei in het niet vermelden van essentiele zaken.
maar ik start er maandag avodn mee, moet maandag eerst nog werken en dan een hele week om er aan te wennen. 
ik zelf reageer vaak heftig op medicijnen, zo is een temazepam voldoende om mij 2 dagen plat te hebben.

groet M

----------


## marietje1954

hey mj62
ik heb ook AD gehad waar ik van dacht,ik ga kapot,HA gebeld en zei,willen jullie mij dood hebben,toen kon ik ook niet anders als de ziektewet ingaan,wat een hel,sindsdien reageer ik oik heftig echt eng,maar de laatste 2 vallen reuze mee,zoals Voldaxan,en nu heb ikCumbalta,maar ja lekker thuis blijven,maar niet te veel denken van wat...of als ik....wel even bezig blijven,sucses he!

----------


## mj62

Hoi marietje,

je hoort het dinsdag wel, Ik ben afgekeurd en ben al veel thuis, en juist dat is natuurlijk ook niet fijn. daarnaast heb ik ook slaapstoornissen en dan spreekt dit middel mij wel aan. Ik weet ook dat pas na 2 tot 4 weken iets mag roepen over de werking. (tenzij ik eerder uit de bocht vlieg)

Het gezin zal er wel bij varen hoop ik. . . 

Groet M

----------


## piet10

Van het afbouwen van lexapro kun je maanden last hebben.

----------


## annamaria2

Hallo Piet 10, volgens mijn huisarts kan je meteen stoppen met Lexapro het is een modern middel en je hebt geen ontrekkingsverschijnselen zei hij. mijn vertrouwen in de huisarts is behoorlijk gedaald .

----------


## piet10

Ik sta weer helemaal versteld van de onkunde van je huisarts. Dit soort onzin mogen ze gewoon niet vertellen. Het kan zelfs gevaarlijk zijn. Een vriendin van mij is op aanraden van haar arts ook gestopt, omdat ze maar zo'n lage dosis had volgens hem. Daarna is ze zo doorgedraaid dat ze zelfs paniek heeft gekregen wat ze daarvoor nooit had. Alleen maar door het snel stoppen. Pas na een half jaar kon ze weer een beetje functioneren.

Ik hoop echt dat je je huisarts op deze foutieve informatie aanspreekt want dit is echt knudde en onkunde. Je hoeft maar te googelen en je ziet al hoeveel problemen mensen ondervinden bij het stoppen met lexapro.

Het probleem met artsen is dat ze eerder de informatie van de farmaceutische industrie geloven want die hebben zogenaamde wetenschappelijke onderzoeken gedaan. Ze bedenken dan niet dat het de farmaindustrie voornamelijk om winst gaat en dat je ook wetenschappelijke onderzoeken goed kunt manipuleren.

Artsen zouden de klachten van hun patienten eens serieus moeten nemen, maar omdat we psychische klachten hebben worden we al veel minder serieus genomen.

----------


## annamaria2

Ik heb het ook niet opgevolgd maar ben onder behandeling van een psychiater gekomen die heeft mij gezegd s morgens 10 mg lexapro en s avonds 25 mg Valdoxan. De eerste dag was ik zo ziek,en vreselijk duizelig . Na telefonisch contact zei hij neem maar 5 mg Lexapro bij de Valdoxan, ik werd erg beroerd kreeg paniek en vreselijk duizelig. Toen zei hij na 3 dagen stop maar met Lexapro, dus echt afgebouwd heb ik het niet. Wat ben ik ziek geweest, en nog niet helemaal goed, doodnerveus en duizelig en vol gevoel van maag en al mijn botten doen zeer. Ik schrik wel van het bericht dat het zo lang kan duren volgens jou. Ik ben nu 6 weken van de Lexapro af hoop dat ik me snel beter voel.
Aan mijn huisarts heb ik niet veel gehad, toen ik bij hem kwam met mijn klachten vroeg hij of mijn kinderen onder een brug sliepen, nee zei ik verbaasd. Nou zei hij mens ga dan leven, alsof ik dat niet wou. Ik voelde me niet echt serieus genomen, ik kwam bij hem omdat ik me ziek voelde en dan behandelen ze je zo. Dat heeft me ook niet echt geholpen, later ben ik nog een keer naar hem toe gegaan omdat ik me superberoerd voelde en de psychiater met vakantie was , hij wou me niet helpen zei hij ik heb u uit handen gegeven. Ik kon zo weer naar huis, wat een ellende. Weet jij of je met Valdoxan wel zo kunt stoppen, want dat staat in de bijsluiter. Niet dat ik het al ga doen maar voor de toekomst is het wel handig om te weten, hoop toch dat ik ooit weer kan functioneren zoals vroeger.

----------


## piet10

Wat een rare huisarts, zou je niet een officiele klacht indienen? Dit is te gek voor woorden, vragen of je kinderen onder een brug slapen en dat je anders niet moet zeuren.

Het is jammer genoeg niet zo dat na 6 weken stoppen met een ad je ontwenningsverschijnselen over zijn hoewel dat wele ens gezegd wordt, maar het kan maanden duren, daarom beginnen veel mensen ook maar weer uit ellende. Meestal wordt dan gezegd door artsen dat ze nog niet zonder ad kunnen maar er wordt geen rekening gehoduen met langdurige ontwenningsverschijnselen.

Valdoxan is gelukkig anders, het stoppen is vrij probleemloos. Wat dat betreft en de bijwerkingen echt een uitzondering op de ad's. 
Als enige bijwerkingen lees je (en heb ikzelf ervaren) in het begin een paar dagen/weken zeer geirriteerd (door de vermeerdeing van dopamine), piep in je oren (idem maar dit zou kunnen blijven tot je stopt, , de eerste weken/dagen erg slecht slapen en jammer genoeg dus wel enorme maagklachten die niet uit te houden zijn als je er gevoelig voor bent.

----------


## annamaria2

Ik ben gestopt met Lexapro omdat het bij mij niet hielp, ik heb het 9 maanden geslikt maar bleef ziek dus ik ga er echt niet meer mee beginnen. Hoe lang kan het duren voordat Valdoxan echt werkt, het gaat me wel beter maar toch nog vaak angst en duizeligheid , hartkloppingen enz. Een officiele klacht tegen de huisarts heb ik op dit moment geen fut voor, ik word al nerveus als ik er aan denk. Maar bedankt voor je advies. Hoeveel weken heb jij last gehad van je maag? ik heb een opgeblazen gevoel en af en toe zuur en misselijk , ik slik het nu 7 weken. Het is uit te houden wel lastig.

----------


## piet10

In principe is 6 weken, als je tenminste 6 weken op 1 dosis zit zonder tussentijds te verhogen. Maar omdat je zo cold turkey gestopt bent met lexapro denk ik dat daar al die bijwerkingen van komen zoals angst en duizeligheid en hartkloppingen. Valdoxan werkt veel subtieler en kan die afkickverschijnselen van lexapro niet opvangen.
Die maag, tja, bij mij werd het zo erg dat ik moest stoppen, ik sliep niet meer van de maagpijn....Gelukkkig zijn ze nu bezig met een oplostablet onder de tong en dan zullen die maagklachten opgelost zijn en dan ga ik weer beginnen (behalve als ik me veel beter voel, wat natuurlijk mijn hoop is zodat ik zonder chemisch spul kan). 
Ik loop nu bij een osteopaat en de resultaten zijn super, veel relaxter en betere slaap. Misschien een idee?

Ik hoop wel dat als je je ebter voelt je nog wel een klacht tegen je huisarts in gaat dienen, alleen al om andere patienten te beschermen. En vaak kan het ook anoniem.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ annemaria,
He wat een onnozele reactie van de huisarts zeg, hij/zij had wel beter mogen luisteren en mogen helpen!
Ik zou als het kan anoniem een klacht indienen zoals piet zegt.
En idd vele huisartsen en psychologen onderkennen de bijwerkingen die bij opbouw en afbouw horen, is zelfs op tv geweest bij radar meende ik, zou fijn zijn als er meer erkenning komt of als alle voorschrijvers zelf eens gaan proberen hoe het is...
Heel erg veel sterkte!

----------


## annamaria2

Ik heb nog steeds klachten, zoals nu rare trillingen midden op mijn borst, mijn borstbeen doet zeer , word er erg angstig door. Ik word al wakker met vreselijke angst, soms nog duizelig en een ruis in mijn oor, misselijk , geen honger. Nu zit ik wel met de vraag komt dit van de Valdoxan of nog van de Lexapro . Ik slik nu bijna 8 weken Valdoxan en ben nu 7 en halve week van Lexapro af. Wat een hel deze weken, durf ook niet meer naar mijn huisarts want toen ik verleden keer bij hem kwam en zei dat ik me zo naar voelde antwoordde hij : ik kan niets voor u doen, ik heb u uit handen gegeven.

----------


## piet10

Wat naar voor je. Ik ken het maar al te goed en met ons vele gebruikers van ad's. 
De vreselijke angst zal eerder van het stoppen komen, je lichaam en geest zijn waarschijnlijk helemaal van slag en valdoxan kan dat niet opvangen, die werkt zoveel subtieler dan lexapro,dat is echt een paardemiddel.
Ruis in oor kan van valdoxan komen, maar persoonlijk vond ik dat een te overziene klacht, wel storend maar niet storend genoeg om te stoppen.
Misselijkheid kan van beide komen, het is erg moeilijk te zeggen van welke dat nu komt.

Tja meid, hang in there is het enige wat ik kan zeggen. Of als je erg tevreden was over lexapro dan kun je daar op terug gaan, dan heb je deze vreselijke weken niet, maar ik lees net dat je dat niet was.

Zou je niet een betere huisarts gaan zoeken? Die man /vrouw zit daar voor jou hoor en dient jou te ondersteunen, ook al kan hij niks voor je doen, ondersteuning kan hij wel geven. Ben je belgische? Het valt mij op dat ze in Belgie nog wat meer respect hebben voor hun huisarts en weinig klagen. Hier in Nederland zijn we veel sneller met een klacht indienen en voor onszelf op te komen:-)

----------


## annamaria2

Ik ben geen belgische en ik was altijd best wel tevreden over mijn huisarts maar ik denk dat hij met depressieve mensen niet om kan gaan, heb van meerdere patiënten van hem gehoord die ook niet tevreden waren. Ik heb wel nagedacht over een andere huisarts maar dit is de enige in het dorp en anders moet ik 4 km verderop een nemen . Teruggaan naar Lexapro doe ik nooit meer, daar ben ik behoorlijk ziek van geweest . Ik zal nog even doorzetten misschien komt de dag dat ik me goed voel. Ik kom nu de dag een beetje door met 3 keer 5 mg oxazepam en slik nu Ranitidine (maagbeschermer) voor mijn maag . Die ruis valt wel mee te leven hoor, als die angst maar weg is . Bedankt voor je antwoorden, het steunt me om door te gaan.

----------


## sietske763

> Hallo Piet 10, volgens mijn huisarts kan je meteen stoppen met Lexapro het is een modern middel en je hebt geen ontrekkingsverschijnselen zei hij. mijn vertrouwen in de huisarts is behoorlijk gedaald .


mijn zoon heeft lexapro geslikt en is er in 1 keer mee gestopt, zonder bijwerkingen.

----------


## annamaria2

hoe lang heeft hij het geslikt Sietske? ik 4 maanden 15 mg en 5 maanden 10 mg. Misschien ligt het ook aan de leeftijd ik ben 63 jaar, en ben meteen begonnen met Valdoxan dus naast de Lexapro , daar werd ik behoorlijk ziek van maar tijdens het slikken van Lexapro ben ik dus al die 9 maanden ziek van ellende geweest.

----------


## sietske763

hij heeft het een half jaar geslikt, 10 mg, hij was 19 jaar. hij kreeg darna remeron.
ik heb overigens ook ruim 2 mnd valdoxan geprobeerd, nou echt van de regen in de drup..
heb veel AD,s gehad maar nog nooit zo slecht gevoeld als met dit middel.

----------


## annamaria2

Sietske, bedankt voor je antwoord, ik heb gelezen dat jij ziek werd van Valdoxan. Wat voor klachten had je dan als ik vragen mag. Ik ben na 9 weken slikken nog steeds misselijk en nerveus en nu zijn mijn leverwaarden licht verhoogd. Voel me niet echt lekker heb nu een maagbeschermer erbij maar daar word ik nog misselijker van.

----------


## sietske763

mijn klachten............
duizelig
oververmoeid
erge slapeloosheid
een vaag gevoel alsof je niet op de grond staat, erg daas, ik noemde
het een coffee shop gevoel.
uiteindelijk ben ik gestopt omdat ik alles niet meer aankon vanwege de slapeloosheid.
mijn hoofd was oververmoeid.
kreeg direct een ander AD en ben gelijk overgestapt van valdoxan naar dezelfde dag een TC AD

----------


## annamaria2

Laat nog even weten hoe het verder met me gaat. Ik ben op advies gestopt met Valdoxan, mijn leverwaarden waren iets verhoogd , dat is nu twee weken geleden. Ik heb me niet goed gevoeld tijdens het gebruik. Nu heb ik ook nog last van mijn maag gekregen, zuurbranden dat ik nog nooit heb gehad en een vol gevoel. Het voelt alsof mijn borstbeen in brand staat en straalt door naar mijn rug, gelukkig niet de hele dag maar vooral s avonds. Gebruik nu Rennie , ga volgende week op vakantie, en dan zie ik wel weer verder. Voor mijn nerveuse gevoel neem ik oxazepam. Bedankt voor jullie antwoorden.

----------


## piet10

Meld vooral die maagklachten bij lareb.nl, want de makers van valdoxan ontkennen deze bijwerking nog steeds. Dan help je andere gebruikers.

Fijne vakantie.

----------


## annamaria2

Hallo Piet, ik heb de bijwerking van maag en lever gemeld. Heb een vrij goede vakantie gehad , lekker uitgerust wel met ondersteuning van oxazepam, die bouw ik later nog wel af, ik kan nog niet zonder. s`morgens kom ik zeer nerveus uit bed , dat zakt wel iets af na een uur maar het kan zomaar s`middags of `s avonds terug komen . Dan helpt de oxazepam wel. Mijn leverwaarden zijn nog steeds licht verhoogd, dat maakt me ook wel een beetje angstig. Mijn maag is ook nog van streek, ik slik nu weer een andere pil daarvoor. In ieder geval heb ik niet dat enge gevoel meer van duizelig en die schokken in mijn hoofd, dat is heel fijn. In september heb ik samen met mijn man een gesprek met de huisarts. bedankt voor je adviezen.

----------


## piet10

De lever komt wel goed en anders kun je mariadistel nemen, een kruid, maakt je lever goed schoon (zorgt wel dat andere medicijnen minder werken omdat het zo goed schoon maakt).
Pas op met oxa, erg verslavend, kom je extreem moeilijk van af.

----------


## annamaria2

Hoe lang heeft het bij jou geduurd dat je maag weer goed was? ik slik nu 4 weken Pantoprazol 20 mg maar het helpt niet veel. Heb vaak last van een naar gevoel in de maag en een vol gevoel, lijkt wel alsof ik er een ballon in heb zitten, moet ook veel boeren .
Kan ook nog niet goed eten , heb er geen zin in. Kan dit ook nog van de depressie komen of is het van de tabletten gekomen?

----------


## piet10

Dat weet ik niet zo meer. Maar dat boeren ken ik, dat is een teken dat je maag van streek is, ik zat hele nachten te boeren van valdoxan.
Je krijgt geen depressie van valdoxan hoor.
Het beste voor je maag is drop! Eeuwenoud middeltje en beter dan de moderne tabletten. Het legt een beschermingslaagje in je maag. probeer maar eens.

----------


## annamaria2

Bedankt voor de tip, ik ga het proberen. Ik bedoel niet dat ik depressief ben geworden van Valdoxan maar wel maagklachten heb gekregen . Ik vraag me af hoe lang dat duren zal. En als het niet van Valdoxan is gekomen dan misschien van de depressie ? Stress slaat wel vaker op je maag. Ik sta soms nog stijf van de zenuwen.

----------


## piet10

ik denk dat dit echt van de valdoxan komt hoor, die staat erom bekend. Ik heb nooit last van mijn maag gehad en toen....vreselijk.

----------


## annamaria2

maar ik ben met valdoxan gestopt op 2 juli.

----------


## piet10

dat zegt niks, je maag heeft tijd nodig om te herstellen, duurde bij mij ook weken.

----------


## rumyanie

hallo

kan iemand mij helpen nog vanavond? ik heb 2 pillen valdoxan nodig voor vannacht 2x 25 mg...ik was helemaal vergeten te bestellen...als ik niet heb moet ik helemaal zonder...ik ben bang van bijwerkingen als ik vanavond niet slik...
hier is mijn mobile nummer : 0651905879
thuisnummer: 0252-864991
ik woon in Lisse
ik heb de dokter post al gebeld en de apotheek maar hebben ze niet omdat vrij nieuwe medicijn.

wie dan kan mij helpen voor vanavond :Frown:

----------


## marley

Hallo allemaal,
Mijn naam is Marlies en ben nieuw op deze site. Sinds deze week begonnen met valdoxan. Sinds ik begonnen ben niet meer geslapen. Overdag redelijk moe (logisch) en hoofdpijn, maar weet niet zeker of dit van de valdoxan komt. Ik heb dit middel gekregen om beter te slapen, maar volgens mij werkt het bij mij het tegenovergestelde. Zit er aan te denken om er mee te stoppen. Ik kan niet nog vier weken dit aankijken, aangezien ik morgen weer met een nieuwe opleiding begin! 
Hebben jullie hetzelfde meegemaakt met het slapen, of hebben jullie andere tips? 
Groetjes Marlies

----------


## sietske763

ha marlies,
als je dit topic eens terug leest zie je vreselijke klachten van valdoxan,
velen zijn ermee gestopt, ook door slapeloosheid.
dat was de reden dat ik ook gestopt ben, lag hele nachten wakker.
als je het alleen voor het slapen gekregen hebt zou ik je adviseren om melatonine te proberen (5 mg) en anders een slaaptablet
sterkte

----------


## Elisabeth9

Rumyanie: ik hoop dat het goed gekomen is met jou "zonder" je medicijnen.... :Embarrassment:  akelig dat je nietssssssssssss meer had...sterkte....

Marley: Succes met je nieuwe opleiding....

Sietske: Hallo expert...wat een rotzooi dan eigenlijk bepaalde pillen hè?....gelukkig heb je er verstand van....maar helaas door schade en schande wordt je wijs....fijn dat er zulke topics bestaan dat je elkaar kunt helpen...fijne dag, tot gauw...

liefs Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Marley,

Is zoals Sietske, al aanhaalt heel veel mensen hebben daar klachten over. Ook ik heb dit AD destijds genomen en ben ook dadelijk gestopt omdat ik niet kon slapen.Is wel zo dat ik heel gevoelig lig met AD, maar natuurlijk is iedereen anders. Ik vind als je er echt slecht bij voelt moet je stoppen en om een ander medicament vragen.

Heel veel beterschap

----------


## piet10

Uhm, je moet het wel zeker 4 weken tijd geven en soms 6 weken. De eerste weken slaap je namelijk slechter maar daarna super. Je arts had dit je moeten zeggen. Dadelijk stoppen is natuurlijk niet slim. Wat veel mensen doen is het medicijn de eerste tijd 's ochtends innemen. Op een bepaald moment merk je dat je moe-er wordt na inname en dan verschuif je het naar de avond. 
Het is beter dan een slaappil want die zijn verslavend en je hebt er steeds meer van nodig.

Niet dat het een wonderpil is hoor, maar je slaap wordt beter. 
Jammer genoeg erg slecht voor je maag.

----------


## sietske763

@ piet,
jij had als hoofdklacht maagpijn,
maar er zijn vele met slapeloosheid, zelf heb ik t middel ook 6 weken
uitgeprobeerd net als zovelen hier en kwam van de regen in de drup.
wat je zegt over slaapmed. ben ik het niet met je eens,
als je het bv 3x per week gebruikt blijft die dosis goed helpen.

ik krijg vaak het idee dat jij jij het alleen over maagklachten hebt..
onderhand zijn op dit topic vele ervarings deskundigen die gewoon veel zieker ervan worden en uiteindelijk toch stoppen door meestal slapeloosheid, na een paar maanden en jij blijft ze maar voorhouden dat ze door moeten zetten.
ik vraag mij echt af wie in dit topic nog valdoxan slikt.
natuurlijk heb je gelijk dat je niet steeds moet wisselen van AD,,
maar je voelt zelf wel of dit wat is voor je.
bedoel dit niet vervelend.....maar zou het echt erg voor de mensen vinden als ze maar doorzetten en doorzetten totdat ze oververmoeid zijn en alsnog wat anders krijgen/willen.

----------


## annamaria2

Kunnen verhoogde leverwaarden ook komen door de maag en /of maagtabletten? ik heb weer laten prikken maar ze zijn weer iets gestegen. Toen ik met Valdoxan begon waren ze prima, 5 weken later licht verhoogd en nu ik bijna 2 maanden gestopt ben zijn ze iets verder gestegen. Ik word hier niet vrolijker van. Zeg maar lichtelijk nerveus.

----------


## dotito

@annamaria,

Verhoogde leverwaarden hebben allerlei oorzaken, het kan komen van alcoholmisbruik, medicatie, van zeer vettig eten, kan komen door een ziekte is eigenlijk heel breed.

Voor zeker te zijn kan je evt een extra onderzoek laten uitvoeren zoals een echo bv daar zien ze meer op. Is nu wel zo als je echt last hebt van verhoogde leverwaarden heb je meestal ook lichamelijke klachten.
Als je daar echt onrustig van word moet je anders is even langs je dokter gaan dan ben je toch zeker.

Zo hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt.

lieve groetjes do

----------


## annamaria2

Hallo dotito, de huisarts vond de waarden niet zo gestegen dat er meteen aktie ondernomen moest worden. Ik moet de derde week van september weer bloed prikken en als het dan nog te hoog is dan zal ik wel verder onderzocht worden. Het hoort waarschijnlijk bij mijn depressie dat ik meteen het ergste denk. Ik ga er vanuit dat de huisarts mij niet laat lopen als het kwaad kan, hij weet toch ook van mijn maagklachten.
Ik probeer nu maar de tijd door te komen maar de angstige gedachten blijven . Hopelijk zijn ze volgende keer weer goed. Bedankt voor je antwoord, groetjes Annamaria

----------


## Elisabeth9

Valdoxan: ik ken en ben geen expert op het gebied van Antidepressiva... :Wink: 

ik slik af en toe Diazepam...a) voor mijn spieren en gewrichten en B) het kan helpen om een beetje te slapen ( of niet!!!)  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Als Valdoxan zulke bijwerkingen heeft zoals ik lees bij velen, dan lijkt het mij "logisch" om snel te stoppen...waarom doorgaan...dat geneuzel van maar bljven doorslikken van artsen of anders is soms lariekoek... :Big Grin:  iedereen voelt zijn eigen "lichaam" als jij er ziek van wordt dan zegt dat iets...ik heb òòk eens een medicijn geprobeerd, maar het stond mij zo tegen dat ik het ziekenhuis heb gebeld, en daar zeiden ze "Onmiddellijk stoppen" het was een "goed" besluit...tijden later is het medicijn uit de handel genomen...ik heb "puur" geluisterd naar "mijn" lichaam en de signalen die ik kreeg!!!! we moeten wel "durven" doe wat je je gevoel je ingeeft....veel medicijnen moet je afbouwen, dat is mij bekend, dit is "nieuw" ik lees de klachten hierover....niet alle medicijnen zijn veilig dus "vertrouw" op Uzelf!!! Succes ermee...

er zijn mensen die het heel goed bedoelen, dat is fijn, maar Luister naar jezelf is mijn advies....als het medicijn niet helpt bestaan er nog een heleboel andere medicijnen op het gebied van Antidepressiva....Vèèl sterkte en succes ermee allemaal, het klinkt afschuwelijk wat ik hier lees....

Annemaria2:  :Embarrassment:  Misschien een tip? ik slik Gastronol van Dr Vogel...het helpt bij Incidentele Maagpijn en een Opgeblazen gevoel.. ( vol gevoel in de buik).het kost ongeveer €5,95 bij Etos of drogisterij....ik gebruik het inzake Spastische dikke darm, als ik bepaalde zoetigheid heb gegeten òf bepaalde zuren..zelfs medicijnen kunnen dit veroorzaken ( vol gevoel) het ga je goed...sterkte met alles....

Groeten van Elisa

----------


## Annemiek5

Hoi,

Ik slik nu 5 maand valdoxan, Het begon vrij snel goed te merken.
Vooral mijn slapen was veel beter! Kon bijna stoppen met Nozinan, van 2 hele tabletten naar 1 kwart. Eens per week ongeveer een slechte nacht. Op gegeven moment toch maar 2 valdoxan. Ondanks de hopeloze hoofdpijn ging het beter...

De hoofdpijn werd erger en erger... Dus terug naar 1 valdoxan. 

Anderhalf week geleden begon het ineens slechter te gaan. En sinds een paar dagen heel erg slecht. Gisteren met spoed een gesprek gehad, mijn eigen psychiater is met vakantie dus hij kon er niet bij zijn.

Maar er is mij gezegd dat soms als bijwerking een doodswens ineens heel erg op kan komen (heb altijd een doodswens, maar kan er tegen vechten en soms gaat het helemaal naar de achtergrond.) Nu is het 1 en al paniek in mij, zenuwen gieren door mijn lijf, mijn lorazepam van de hele week was eergisteren er al doorheen. Heb gisteren extra tabletten meegekregen en moet maandag naar de psychiater. (mijn vorige die ken ik dus gelukkig)

Maar ik ben zo geschrokken door dit alles dat ik op valdoxan ben gaan zoeken. En kom er achter dat mijn verminderde eetlust, misselijkheid, hartkloppingen hier ook vandaan komen. Ben de afgelopen maand 5 kilo afgevallen. +3,5 kilo daarvoor al. 

Zijn er andere mensen bekend met ineens van goed gaan , in een diep zwart gat vallen? 
Er hangt mij nu wel een opname boven het hoofd door deze omschakeling...

Ik ben heel erg bang nu...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Annemiek5: Ik vindt het hèèl erg wat ik van je lees....ik zou zeggen "stop" met die rotzooi als het kan, vraag andere medicijnen!!!! Kappen, niet normaal al die reactie's....er zijn meer goede medicijnen...overleg maandag met je eigen psychiater, dit is niet gezond als jij er zo heftig op reageert....

Houd het nog even vol tot maandag.....sommige mensen hebben baat bij een opname, maar dat is voor iedereen verschillend uiteraard....wat wil "jij" eigenlijk"? heel veel sterkte, ik hoop dat je spoedig aan de andere medicijnen kunt gaan!!! Valdoxan is voor jou dus niet geschikt zo te lezen....toi toi toi

Warme groeten van Elisa en ik wens je ondanks je ellendige gevoel, tòch een goed weekend toe....neem je rust en probeer iets te eten.....kleine portie's kan ook!!!  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Als je voelt dat je lichaam protesteert, gewoon stoppen met die medicatie en andere vragen. Hoop dat je snel word geholpen. Heel veel beterschap.....

----------


## sietske763

stoppen met die rotzooi!!!
je bent beter af met niets dan met valdoxan!
hopelijk krijg je een ""fijner"" AD, en ga je opknappen!!

----------


## Annemiek5

Bedankt voor jullie lieve berichtjes!

Eigenlijk wil ik niet stoppen met valdoxan omdat het mij zo goed hielp en nog steeds helpt wat slapen betreft... 

Niet slapen vind ik het ergste wat er is, zo frustrerend  :Frown: 
Van Nozinan ben ik 30 kilo aangekomen, vandaar dat ik blij ben dat ik alleen nog maar een kwartje ervan slik!

Maar dit gevoel nee, dit is niet goed. Ik blijf het in iedere geval tot maandag slikken. Tot ik bij de psychiater ben geweest en kijken wat hij er verder over te zeggen heeft...

Ik zit nu 15 jaar in psychiatrie, heb bijna alle medicijnen al zo'n beetje gehad. Dit was het eerste medicijn dat wat deed, ondanks bijwerkingen. Mijn libido is bv weer normaal geworden in tegen stelling tot alle andere medicatie. En ja wat is nou fijner soms ook al heb je verdriet om samen met je man te vrijen. 

Ik wil absoluut niet meer aan dat soort medicatie, maar zoals het er nu voor staat heb ik misschien wel geen andere keuze  :Frown: 

Mijn hoofd maakt over uren en stuitert contuni tegen allerlei gedachtes. Mijn man is het weekend thuis daarom mocht ik naar huis. Maandag naar psychiater, woensdag gesprek met tussen persoon en donderdag en vrijdag is mijn man weer vrij. Speciaal voor mij vrij genomen. 

Ik heb heel erg last van heimwee vele opnames zijn daardoor mislukt. Nu ben ik wel 8 maand opgenomen geweest ander half jaar geleden. Maar wel op zo manier dat ik elke avond gewoon thuis at en was, en op tijd weer naar de groep.En overdag daar therapie deed. 

Maar eerst het weekend maar eens doorkomen. Ik wil valdoxan niet per definitie troep noemen. Het heeft mij wel goed gedaan op 1 of andere manier.

Maar nu ff niet  :Frown:  Ik hoop eigenlijk dat het van voorbijgaande aard is. 
Mjah hoop...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Annemiek5: zoals jij het beschrijft snap ik jou...en natuurlijk is het fijn als je kunt liefkozen met je man ,dat heb je nodig.... :Big Grin:  Laat alles bezinken en denk er rustig over na t/m maandag....dan kun je het opnieuw bespreekbaar maken, de vòòrdelen, maar nog meer "de nadelen" Sterkte....Alle goeds, ik vindt het erg voor jou....ik hoop dat er een "goede" oplossing voor je komt!!!! wat Fijn dat jou man jou zo goed steunt....een dikke pluim....

Lieve groeten van Elisa.... :Embarrassment:  Hou je haaks...

----------


## Annemiek5

Daar was ik weer, opname zagen hun als beste oplossing. Of al mijn medicatie inleveren die ik gespaard had. Maar het is en blijft vrijwillig en ben dus met extra lorazepam naar huis gegaan. Kijken hoe dat gaat deze week. ben er wel achter als niet drinker dat een wodka jus met tabletten iets meer effect hebben...

Valdoxan is er niet af gegaan. Toch wachten tot mijn eigen psychiater er weer is en zijn visie eens horen over alles. Maar das pas 10 okt. 

Annemiek

----------


## Annemiek5

Vandaag weer gesprek gehad met psychiater, omdat 2a3 weken geleden mijn valdoxan omlaag is gezet. Gaan we het nu weer omhoog zetten. Toch weer over opname gehad, ben akkoord gegaan mits het maandag is. Niet eerder. 

rollercoaster gevoel......

----------


## mj62

Hallo Allemaal,
er moet mij even iets van het hart. .. . . .

ik heb al 2 jaar lang het advies een AD te gaan slikken,en ben mij daar in gaan verdiepen Alle AD´s hebben bijwerkingen van aankomen (wat ik niet kan gebruiken) tot libidio verlies wat ik ook niet zie zitten.
Wat googelen en wat in Amerikaanse forums snuffelen leren mij ook dat geen enkele psychiater weet wat een middel exact doet en voor gevolgen heeft. het is nog steeds een overweging en een gok. Russische roulette denk ik maar zo. Onlangs dat er een amerikaanse psychiater zijn excuus heeft aangeboden over het voorschrijven van AD, en dat hij nu wel anders weet.

mijn oog viel op valdoxan, een middel dat anders dan de andere AD werkt en vrij (onschuldig voor wat het lijkt) werkt. het werkt op een melatonine antongonist of i.d.
en melatonine is een lichaams eigen stof. ik ben met twijfel er aan begonnen in de zomer, en ik moet zeggen alles wat hier gezegd is herken ik en ben er naast iets op chinese kruiden basis (op voorschrift) gaan gebruiken. Het wonder is dat mijn slaap kwaliteit beter is, nauwelijks depressief meer ben, en dat beide middelen elkaar aanvullen.
eigenlijk zou ik nog een halve valdoxan extra odig hebben maar die is nog niet leverbaar.
mijn maag probleem los ik op door een maagbeschermer te slikken.

conclussie: met aanpassingen ben ik tevreden over valdoxan .

Groet Michiel

----------


## sietske763

heel erg fijn voor je Michiel!
blijven slikken dan toch??
hoe gaat het nu met jou en de valdoxan?
kan je een valdoxan niet doormidden breken??...heb geen idee..
gr

----------


## joshuatree

en daar ben ik ook weer op het valdoxan forum...
hoop dat ik er nu betere berichten over kan geven...
ben pas bij de 4e tablet....dus kan nog niet veel zeggen.
de eerste had ik erg veel last van....heel erg moe en misselijk.
nu valt het wel mee...alleen het moe zijn is even wennen...

Veel sterkte allemaal...en siets hier zijn we idd elkaar tegengekomen...
Groeten Josh

----------


## sietske763

hey josh,
heel veel sterkte man!!
heb veel respect voor je.....dat je doorzet en doorzet enz,
en dit weer probeert!
ik zal vooe je duimen, want als 1 het eindelijk eens verdient om zich beter te voelen, dan ben jij het wel!
je vecht al zoooooooooo lang!

----------


## joshuatree

ik zal maar even iets posten...anders kijk je voor niks he siets..( grapje )
het gaat best redelijk...is wel een beetje "mistig" in mijn hoofd..weet het niet anders uit te leggen.
en heb nog steeds pijn aan mijn linkerzij...nieren waren het niet volgens HA...
ben nu aan het denken aan longen...
maar met de valdoxan gaat het wel...was wel vanmorgen om 6 uur al op...
lag er gisteren ook al om 7 uur in...wel nog tv gekeken...maar niet gevolgd...heb daar ook moeite mee ...iets volgen.
ok dit was het voor vandaag...
wens iedereen heel veel sterkte!...niet alleen in dit forum...maar allemaal !!

Groetjes Josh

----------


## sietske763

ha josh,
begrijp ik het goed, dat je goed geslapen hebt................(hoop het voor je)
of lag je met een ""coffeeshop""gevoel wakker...
ben je nog steeds zo moe....??

----------


## joshuatree

Hoi Sietske...
Redelijk geslapen...wat is redelijk??
Sliep zowieso al slecht ...heel vaak wakker worden in de nacht...
Dus is eigenlijk niet veranderd....
Coffeeshop gevoel?? is dat die mist wat ik zei..??
Het moe zijn gaat al beter....met vlagen ben ik wel moe...maar niet meer zo uitgeput als de eerste dag...gelukkig.
Heb zowieso vaak het idee of ik in een film zit...dat het niet mijn leven is, en dat alles beter wordt...
ook moeilijk uit te leggen...

en ik kijk iedere dag als ik op straat loop op de grond...maar zie maar weinig humor liggen...ben jij me zeker al voor geweest..hahaha..

Groetjes Josh

----------


## sietske763

hahaha die josh........
je kan zeggen wat je wilt....maar.........ik vind je wel al wat vrolijker ""klinken""!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
veel succes maar weer met je volgende valdoxan :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## joshuatree

Hallo Valdoxaanen...
even een update..
Gaat redelijk goed met mij....
Ben wel veel wakker 'snachts en vroeg op...maar de moeheid overdag valt wel mee...
Weet alleen niet hoelang ik dit volhoud...
voor de rest gaat het wel....
ben ook pas net begonnen....

Groeten Josh

----------


## sietske763

hey josh,
kan je de slapeloosheid niet tijdelijk verhelpen door een stevige slaappil?
of doe je dat al?
veel succes, man!!!

----------


## joshuatree

Hoi...daar is ik weer...
Even een update..je
Het gaat met de Valdoxan weer langzaam de goede ( tenminste vorige week was het best de goede kant op aan het gaan...) kant weer op ...
Heb me vanaf vrijdag tot en met zondag niet erg goed gevoeld...
Gisteren ben ik terug naar de HA geweest...
Valdoxan - volhouden
Nieuwe pijnmedicatie gekregen - ipv. Zaldiar nu pure tramadol
En ipv. van 5mg butrans pleister 10mg 
Gisteren hele erge pijn gehad ....was dus ook te suf, van de pijnstillers, om iets te typen hier.
Ik hoop dat het nu alleen nog maar beter kan gaan...
Iedereen veel sterkte met alle ellende die we ondervinden...
Groetjes Josh

Ps. Barbara....het slapen gaat wel redelijk...denk ik...je raakt er aan gewend denk ik ook.
Wil daar niet ook nog een tablet voor nemen.....Maaaarrr...Goed meegedacht!
Dankje...

----------


## joshuatree

Ik heb een vraag....
Is er nog iemand die op dit moment Valdoxan gebruikt??
Ik zou graag de ervaringen van iemand horen die het al langere tijd gebruikt...
Of moet ik dan helemaal terug gaan lezen?... ik zal eens speuren...

Groeten Josh

----------


## Elisabeth9

Josh.....Ga maar vast teruglezen..... :Stick Out Tongue:  dan komt er later wel weer iemand met ervaring.....Fijn weekend gewenst, pas goed op jezelf....ik hoop dat jij je iets beter gaat voelen....Daggggggggg Groeten van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## mj62

Hallo,
Ik gebruik nu valdoxan sinds de zomer en ik moet zeggen het heeft wel even geduurd voor het z'n werk deed. maar nu wil ik eigenlijk niet zonder en het slapen zou ietsje beter nog kunnen en ben ik begonnen met 1,5 tablet te nemen. de maagklachten los ik op door omezeprazol te nemen een maagbeschermer. Daarnaast ben ik begonnen met vitamine D de D3 te slikken 
tussen de 20 en 40 ug. Dit werkt weer positief op de depressies. die door de valdoxan ook al minder zijn geworden.
Dus eigenlijk zit ik er in deze donkere dagen er goed bij.

----------


## annamaria2

Fijn dat het zo goed gaat . Laat je wel je lever op tijd testen?
Prettige feestdagen.

----------


## joshuatree

Hoi...
Even weer een updateje van mij...
Gaat redelijk goed met de valdoxan.
Ben net terug van de HA ....leverwaarden waren goed.. :Smile: 
Mj62...ik ga dat ook een proberen met die vitamines....dankje voor de tip!
Wens iedereen veel sterkte en fijne dagen toe...
Groeten Josh

----------


## annamaria2

Ik wou even vertellen dat het met mij vrij goed gaat. Ter ondersteuning heb ik nog wel oxazepam en gesprekken met een psycholoog. Ik slik geen antidepressiva meer omdat ik daar nog beroerder van werd. Ik heb nl ook een schildklierafwijking dus ik denk dat ik daarom niet tegen die pillen kon. Ik heb heel veel steun gehad aan een site die je bij google kunt zoeken: paniekaanval benadering van angst door een dokter. Heel leerzaam en het heeft mij heel goed geholpen. Ik ben er nog niet, maar het gaat steeds beter. Succes en ik wens jullie allemaal van harte beterschap, fijne feestdagen.

----------


## berber75

Hoi, ik gebruik nu sinds 2,5 week valdoxan en heb geen bijwerkingen maar ook niet het idee dat het iets helpt. Ik gebruik het voor een depressie en angststoornis.
Ik vroeg me af of er mensen zijn met positieve ervaringen. Ik kom tot nu toe bijna alleen negatieve verhalen tegen.

Gr berber

----------


## mj62

Hoi Ik gebruik nu valdoxan een half jaar, het heeft wel even geduurt dat het ging werken maar het doet nu goed zijn werk. Ook een combinatie met wat vitamine D zo'n 20 ug op een dag erbij slikken doet wonderen.
ze,fs mijn slaap word beter op het moment.

groet Michiel.

----------


## berber75

Hoi Michiel,

dank je voor het antwoord. Hoe lang duurde het ongeveer voordat het bij jou ging werken? en neem je ook 25mg?
ik gebruik het nu bijna 3 weken maar merk er nog niks van, ik slaap er wel beter door.
pak jij het ook voor een depressie?

groetjes berber

----------


## mj62

Hoi Berber,

Het heeft bij zeker 2 tot 3 maanden geduurt, en volhouden is het divies ondanks de doorbrekende depressies. Mijn Psy zei dat door je beter slaapt een een verbeterings proces aan de gang is in de hersenen wat betreft slaap. en daardoor de depressie worden aangepakt. alles op zijn tijd dus.
Mogelijk helpen de extra vit D je om de depressie te onderdrukken.
Het loont de moeite om met valdoxan door te gaan ipv een ander middel dat nadeliger effecten op je lijf heeft. geef het de tijd en nu echt na een half jaar zeg ik, wil ik even niets anders. 

succes, Michiel

----------


## joshuatree

Hoi...
Weer een update van mij..
Ben nu bijna 2 maanden bezig...
Eerst ging het tegen verwachting in best de goede kant op,
Nu is dat weer weg ...helaas.
Dacht echt dat het beter ging worden....was al een beetje blij..
Ik zal er nog wel mee doorgaan ...heb toch geen last meer van bijwerkingen....behalve het slapen,das wel een probleem...maar dat was het toch al jaren.
Groeten en sterkte voor iedereen

Josh

----------


## jolanda27

> Hoi...
> Weer een update van mij..
> Ben nu bijna 2 maanden bezig...
> Eerst ging het tegen verwachting in best de goede kant op,
> Nu is dat weer weg ...helaas.
> Dacht echt dat het beter ging worden....was al een beetje blij..
> Ik zal er nog wel mee doorgaan ...heb toch geen last meer van bijwerkingen....behalve het slapen,das wel een probleem...maar dat was het toch al jaren.
> Groeten en sterkte voor iedereen
> 
> Josh


Hallo Joshuatree,
Jammer dat het niet aanslaat. Ik hoop dat er iets voor jou is wat wel het gewenste effect heeft. Sterkte, groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## bertusw

hallo,

ik gebruik valdoxan 25 mg nu sinds half november. ik heb nauwelijks last gehad van bijwerkingen, maar moet zeggen dat het nu na 2 maanden niet echt beter gaat. ik heb uiteraard ook wel goeie periodes. heb wel sinds ik het gebruik geen zware dip meer gehad, maar de somberheid en het rotgevoel voeren nog altijd de boventoon. moet ik verhogen naar 50 mg of gewoon nog langer volhouden. weet iemand wat het effect is met alcohol? ik heb ook moeite om emoties te onderscheiden. heb ik een griepje of gaat het psychisch niet goed. ben ik gewoon moe of depressief. enz enz.

----------


## joshuatree

Hoi Bertusw...
Welkom op dit forum.
Ik gebruik ook valdoxan 25 mg
Naar 50 mg word volgens mij eigenlijk niet gedaan....erg zwaar ook voor je lever.
Alcohol en valdoxan gaan ook niet samen...het effect van alcohol word erg versterkt door de valdox...ik drink ook wel ...maar probeer het te minderen..( wat erg slecht gaat )
Emoties zijn bij mij ook erg intens....kan geen film op tv meer zien zonder een traan.
Ik ben ook sinds half november ergens bezig met de valdox...ging eerst heel goed dacht ik...is weer berg af gegaan..maar blijf even doorgaan.
Het kan bij sommigen mensen langer duren voor je het gewenste effect krijgt.
Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt...en ik wens je veel sterkte!
Groeten Josh

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Bertusw,
Wat het effect van valdoxan is, dat weet ik niet. Wel kan ik zeggen dat alcohol over het algemeen slecht verdragen wordt met AD. En wat ook niet prettig is dat het je stemming versterkt. Dus als je depressief bent voel je je daarna alleen maar nog slechter. Niet echt een aanrader lijkt mij.  :Frown: 
Veel sterkte, groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## bertusw

> Hoi Bertusw...
> Welkom op dit forum.
> Ik gebruik ook valdoxan 25 mg
> Naar 50 mg word volgens mij eigenlijk niet gedaan....erg zwaar ook voor je lever.
> Alcohol en valdoxan gaan ook niet samen...het effect van alcohol word erg versterkt door de valdox...ik drink ook wel ...maar probeer het te minderen..( wat erg slecht gaat )
> Emoties zijn bij mij ook erg intens....kan geen film op tv meer zien zonder een traan.
> Ik ben ook sinds half november ergens bezig met de valdox...ging eerst heel goed dacht ik...is weer berg af gegaan..maar blijf even doorgaan.
> Het kan bij sommigen mensen langer duren voor je het gewenste effect krijgt.
> Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt...en ik wens je veel sterkte!
> Groeten Josh


Dankje voor je reactie Josh. Ik heb inderdaad wel het idee dat als ik zeg maar gisteren heb gedronken, dat ik dan vandaag depressiever ben. Wat ik ook vooral heb is dat ik ontzettend moe ben. Ik slaap zo'n 6-7 uurtjes per nacht en heb het gevoel dat dat echt te weinig is. Nou is het ook wel winter en hoor ik veel mensen klagen dat ze moe zijn, dus waar het dan aan ligt. Ik drink al een stuk minder. Doordeweeks niet en in het weekend maar 1 avond veel. Hou toch wel erg van een pilsje.  :Embarrassment: 
Jij ook veel sterkte toegewenst!

----------


## nathalia

Ik heb 6 maanden valdoxan 25 mgr gebruikt. Het slapen wisselt sterk er zijn nachten dat ik redelijk slaap en nachten dat ik nauwelijks slaap. Wel slaap ik makkelijker in sinds ik valdoxan gebruik maar is doorslapen moeilijk. Als ik 3 uur kan doorslapen ben ik blij. Daarna dommel ik nog een paar keer even in.
Mijn stemming is licht verbeterd. Er komt meer uit mijn handen de laatste maanden. Als bijwerking heb ik last van huiduitslag in mijn gezicht. Ik lees in de bijsluiter dat dit zeer zelden voorkomt.
Sinds 2 weken is de dosis opgehoogd naar 50 mgr per dag om beter te kunnen slapen. De huiduitslag (grote pukkels met wit kopje) wordt erger. Ik hoop dat dit minder wordt als ik gewend ben aan de nieuwe dosis. Ik slaap nog niet beter maar misschien is de periode te kort.
Ik lees hier dat sommige mensen vitamine D gebruiken om het effect te versterken. Weet iemand waar ik info vind over de combi vitamine D en valdoxan?

----------


## sietske763

op wikepedia kan je veel vinden, voordeel van deze site is de objectieve info

----------


## oda20

> Hallo.....
> Ik moet ook beginnen met Valdoxan,over 3 weken start ik ermee.
> Ik moest eerst een bloed test doen om de leverwaarden te checken,de eerste test was niet goed,lever was overbelast.Waarschijnlijk door de Morfine die ik slik voor de pijnklachten die ik ook heb.Ik ben wel benieuwd naar reacties over Valdoxan....ik ben al 9 jaar het een en het ander aan het slikken maar niks wil helpen.Misschien dat dit het is..?????
> Is trouwens mijn eerste post....dus als er iets niets klopt of ik ben iets vergeten ........SORRY...
> 
> Ps. is er trouwens iets bekend dat Valdoxan en roken niet samen gaat???? mijn psych zegt dat
> En het is toch helemaal nog niet op recept te verkrijgen.....alleen via de ziekenhuis apotheek....dat zegt ....alweer mijn psych?????


hallo, volgens mij psych wel omdat ik rook moet ik eerst 3 dagen 1 pilletje nemen en dan moet ik er 2 nemen voor het slapen gaan 

groetjes oda20

----------


## mj62

Valdoxabn is een prima middel.
ik neem 1,5 tablet in gelijk met een omeprazol voor de maag. wel slim is om het staand in te nemen ivm maagzuur reactie.
drank is afgeraden.

----------

